# Pregnant with#1 I Love my bump buddies :)



## wontgiveup

After trying for about 1yr 1/2, we finaly did it WHOOTWHOOT :happydance:
My symptoms
6dpo Breast tenderness, Nipples sensitive to the touch, Headache/Migrane
7dpo Breast tenderness, Sensitive nipples, Headache/Migrane Tired
8dpo BT SN, loss of appitie, Nausea at night, some cramping, Frenq Urination Insomnia, VERY TIRED (Positive FRer, faint line on IC)
9dpo BT SN, Loss of appitie, Uterus Cramping, Frenquent Urination Insomnia, VERY TIRED (Positive FRer, Faint line on IC)
10dpo BT SN, not very hungry, still cramping, Frenq Urination, VERY TIRED, A since of calm....
NOTE: all cramping is very mild, feels like pulling and stretching.:baby:


----------



## Loubyroo

Woohoo!! Congrats! :dance: your symptoms are very similar to mine. How far along are you?


----------



## wontgiveup

As of today 4weeks
I get it confirmed Tues morning?
Im so nervous


----------



## wontgiveup

How far along are you :) I havent created a ticker yet i want to talk to doc first :)


----------



## wontgiveup

OOO another Sign of mine (BLOATING ughhh lol)
Feels like im already carrying around a hard rock:dohh:
Maybe its cause my blatter is always so full
Sorry about any Typos or misspellings


----------



## Loubyroo

I am 5+1, had a pos frer on 4+1 and a pos digital on 4+3

I have my first midwife appt next Friday and will hopefully get an appt for my dating scan between Christmas and New Year! Sooo exciting but I am also very nervous too


----------



## SMGP

Hey ladies! Mind if I join your thread? I just got my first :bfp: last night. (followed by one more + last night and one more this morning!) I am 4 weeks and a few days I think...I would like a bump buddy as well! 
My sister and our best friend growing up were pregnant at the same time! My nephew and bf's sons were born 5 hours apart (believe it or not, both pregnancies were NOT planned!) So I always hoped that I would be pregnant with a good friend. NOT going to happen. All my friends are either done having kids, nowhere near to having kids or just had one! So these threads are exciting to me! haha :happydance:


----------



## Loubyroo

Congrats arms WC :hi:


----------



## Loubyroo

Congrats and wc :hi:


----------



## Quailpower

wontgiveup said:


> After trying for about 1yr 1/2, we finaly did it WHOOTWHOOT :happydance:
> My symptoms
> 6dpo Breast tenderness, Nipples sensitive to the touch, Headache/Migrane
> 7dpo Breast tenderness, Sensitive nipples, Headache/Migrane Tired
> 8dpo BT SN, loss of appitie, Nausea at night, some cramping, Frenq Urination Insomnia, VERY TIRED (Positive FRer, faint line on IC)
> 9dpo BT SN, Loss of appitie, Uterus Cramping, Frenquent Urination Insomnia, VERY TIRED (Positive FRer, Faint line on IC)
> 10dpo BT SN, not very hungry, still cramping, Frenq Urination, VERY TIRED, A since of calm....
> NOTE: all cramping is very mild, feels like pulling and stretching.:baby:


Hi my symptoms are exactly the same as yours! Except my nausea is getting worse and worse.

Its my first and im excited and anxious, due August, You??


----------



## familygirl30

Hey,congratulations!


----------



## wontgiveup

I have no nausea it was just that one day
Ugh what a day, apparently we spent to much so when we went christmas shoping are card was locked.. Theres like a 500$ limit or something like that on the debit card and you can only spend that much a day... THIS sucks we left with nothing, and Now are card wont work till we can call and explain that are card has not been stolen On monday..
Well after my hecktic evening, i just went to bathroom, i had a little bit of brown cm, im freaking out now.. My period is due MON...
Anyone else had any spotting at all


----------



## wontgiveup

Were did you girls go:shrug:
Spotting is all gone is was barely even noticeable
Heres my test progression and a better pic of yesterdays Tested in the PM
Doc Tues AM to find out for sure and then ill prob start looking for a new primary baby doc...
Hey ladys start inviteing people over to this thread...
 



Attached Files:







camerasucks.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 3









PregtestProgrestion8,9 an 10dpo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SMGP

I am so nervous about this pregnancy. I do not like the 1st tri! It is so hard not to think about miscarriage. Everytime I go to the bathroom I am afraid of seeing blood! I am only 4 weeks and a few days. Uuggghh it is so frustrating! I wanna keep poas!


----------



## Katiie

Yay!!!! 
:baby: :baby: :baby:

Congrats and happy and healthy!
I am about 6 weeks but we don't actually no haha xx


----------



## wontgiveup

SMGP said:


> I am so nervous about this pregnancy. I do not like the 1st tri! It is so hard not to think about miscarriage. Everytime I go to the bathroom I am afraid of seeing blood! I am only 4 weeks and a few days. Uuggghh it is so frustrating! I wanna keep poas!

Same here Im 4wks and 1day
Havent been to doc yet
Have you?
How many dpo are you Im 11


----------



## wontgiveup

Katiie said:


> Yay!!!!
> :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> Congrats and happy and healthy!
> I am about 6 weeks but we don't actually no haha xx

lol Ty
Congrats to you as well (happy and healthy 9months)


----------



## SMGP

wontgiveup said:


> SMGP said:
> 
> 
> I am so nervous about this pregnancy. I do not like the 1st tri! It is so hard not to think about miscarriage. Everytime I go to the bathroom I am afraid of seeing blood! I am only 4 weeks and a few days. Uuggghh it is so frustrating! I wanna keep poas!
> 
> Same here Im 4wks and 1day
> Havent been to doc yet
> Have you?
> How many dpo are you Im 11Click to expand...

I am 14 dpo. Took my first friday night so I cannot even call the doc til tomorrow. I know a lot of docs will not even see you til 8 weeks. I am changing insurance on the first of the year so I have to call them tomorrow and find an ob in my network. I love the clinic I go to now and am hoping that they are in my network with my new insurance. When are you going to try and get in? I will probably still poas once a week til I get in!!


----------



## tylerncallum

Hey girls! Mind if i join got my bfp thid morning x im 3 weeks +5 days from last period! Happy 9 moths to u all x


----------



## readyforhope1

Hi Ladies,

May I join you please. I just got my first BFP on December 5th. I am so excited, but so nervous at the same time. Every little ache and pain I have I think I am going to miscarry. It would be great to have others to go through this process with.


----------



## wontgiveup

SMGP said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMGP said:
> 
> 
> I am so nervous about this pregnancy. I do not like the 1st tri! It is so hard not to think about miscarriage. Everytime I go to the bathroom I am afraid of seeing blood! I am only 4 weeks and a few days. Uuggghh it is so frustrating! I wanna keep poas!
> 
> Same here Im 4wks and 1day
> Havent been to doc yet
> Have you?
> How many dpo are you Im 11Click to expand...
> 
> I am 14 dpo. Took my first friday night so I cannot even call the doc til tomorrow. I know a lot of docs will not even see you til 8 weeks. I am changing insurance on the first of the year so I have to call them tomorrow and find an ob in my network. I love the clinic I go to now and am hoping that they are in my network with my new insurance. When are you going to try and get in? I will probably still poas once a week til I get in!!Click to expand...

Tues at 9am, and ill prob make my 8week appointment with A new doc :)


----------



## wontgiveup

tylerncallum- Welcome Welcome When is your first appointment
readyforhope- THis is the exact reason i started this thread, Since this is my first, i need as many people who are going through the same thing by my side through all this.:hugs: How far along are you

Any of you ladys have cramping ( iv heard its very normal to cramp in less it gets severe and heavy bleeding) NONE OF THAT 

Hey girls lets share are test, hows everyone progressing?


----------



## maisemoo

Hello, 

Can I join you? I'm 4weeks 3 days...very excited / nervous! 

I seem to have no symptoms at the moment...feel great actually, but calling to make a docs appointment tomorrow. 

I was having AF type cramps for a few days but none today...hope that's not a bad thing! 

Xxx


----------



## wontgiveup

maisemoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I join you? I'm 4weeks 3 days...very excited / nervous!
> 
> I seem to have no symptoms at the moment...feel great actually, but calling to make a docs appointment tomorrow.
> 
> I was having AF type cramps for a few days but none today...hope that's not a bad thing!
> 
> Xxx

Yay:yipee: were pretty close With are due dates then COOL
im 4wks 1day See doc tues
And about the cramps im wondering the same thing, cause im still haveing them since 8dpo


----------



## wontgiveup

11dpo and todays symptoms, Breast less sore, or maybe its just iv got used to them now lol
Got my appitite back today, infact i just had a bowl of mac n cheese and I want another.
Im so Sleepy I could nap all day lol
Frenquent urination and mild cramping off and on..
Todays Frer is so much darker
 



Attached Files:







PregtestProgrestion8,9 an 10dpo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 0









woohoo.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Breaking Dawn

*breaking dawn peeks in...waves hello*

(hope i can join you here soon wontgiveup)


----------



## wontgiveup

Breaking Dawn said:


> *breaking dawn peeks in...waves hello*
> 
> (hope i can join you here soon wontgiveup)

me to me to :hugs:


----------



## Bmama

Congrats on all the BFPs ladies!!!! So exciting so many August babies!!!


----------



## SMGP

readyforhope1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you please. I just got my first BFP on December 5th. I am so excited, but so nervous at the same time. Every little ache and pain I have I think I am going to miscarry. It would be great to have others to go through this process with.


I know EXACTLY what you mean. Every single time I go to the bathroom, I am expecting to see a large amount of blood! I really hate this feeling. So scared I am going to eat the wrong thing or not eat the right things! Uhhhhhgg!!!!

I don't "Feel" pregnant, other than uber sore boobs and nipples! I think once we start to show and feel little flutters it will seem more real.


----------



## GoingBananas

Hey guys, I'm joining in too!! Got my first ever bfp today and am 4wk1day. I have booked an appointment with the doctor for Wednesday as Christmas is coming up and I'm heading away. Want to be as well informed as I can as I really want this little pea to stick! Don't want to become stressed about mc but can't help it. 
I've had some strange tingling cramps and a tiny amount of brown discharge which I have since learnt is normal. Apart from that it was just nausea. It's strange how people can just 'tell' because yesterday I was going to tell DH that I felt preggo. Didn't want to get his hopes up and sound silly!!
I'm so happy to have a group to talk to about this away from friends and work! Way too soon to say anything x :)


----------



## wontgiveup

SMGP said:


> readyforhope1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> May I join you please. I just got my first BFP on December 5th. I am so excited, but so nervous at the same time. Every little ache and pain I have I think I am going to miscarry. It would be great to have others to go through this process with.
> 
> 
> I know EXACTLY what you mean. Every single time I go to the bathroom, I am expecting to see a large amount of blood! I really hate this feeling. So scared I am going to eat the wrong thing or not eat the right things! Uhhhhhgg!!!!
> 
> I don't "Feel" pregnant, other than uber sore boobs and nipples! I think once we start to show and feel little flutters it will seem more real.Click to expand...

lol well at least i know im not the only one going crazy, i actualy found my self looking up on the internet if it was safe for me to eat cantalop lol Or anything for that matter... And i just stoped looking at the tp or atleast i try to just wipe throw in tolite and leave it be.. BUt im a regular tp examiner anyways so hard to break the habbit...


----------



## wontgiveup

GoingBananas said:


> Hey guys, I'm joining in too!! Got my first ever bfp today and am 4wk1day. I have booked an appointment with the doctor for Wednesday as Christmas is coming up and I'm heading away. Want to be as well informed as I can as I really want this little pea to stick! Don't want to become stressed about mc but can't help it.
> I've had some strange tingling cramps and a tiny amount of brown discharge which I have since learnt is normal. Apart from that it was just nausea. It's strange how people can just 'tell' because yesterday I was going to tell DH that I felt preggo. Didn't want to get his hopes up and sound silly!!
> I'm so happy to have a group to talk to about this away from friends and work! Way too soon to say anything x :)

Woohoo me to.. 4wks 1day well as of today 2days lol
Got my first appointment tues.. Is it normal to not feel much nausea i wonder?
But then again i read that it sometimes doesnt hit til your 6th week..
Anyone telling there fam on christmas.. Even tho its early we decided to go ahead and keep it in the family, cause even if it ends in MC ill at least have the family support of knowing..
But im continue my motto "think positive"
So i try to keep MC far in back of my mind, regardless theres nothing i can do to prevent it if its going to happen its going to happen... 
So ladys, Im up at 2:30am lol i slept about 4 hours i guess, after laying in bed i thought i might as well get up and go watch a movie.. Heartburn gets worse when i lay down for bed, so does my congestion UGHH But hey im not complaining Symptoms is just a wonderful reminder that i have a baby growing inside of me :flower:


----------



## Miniamo

Hello! I am 4wks 2 days too! Not many symptoms yet, bbs a bit sore, slightly tired. Few twinges/cramps. I think we are having to tell my parents at xmas as they will suss me out as soon as I turn away a glass of wine!! It is early, but like you said, will be good to have the support


----------



## SMGP

I haven't felt sick at all yet. Will be 5 weeks on Wednesday. A friend of mine is 24 weeks right now with a DS and she said she hasn't gotten sick ONCE. With her DD, she was sick ALL the time. So I think it just depends on the person! 

We are telling family on Christmas Eve. DH always go to my parents house and spend the night on Christmas Eve. Just like Miniamo, my family will know something is up if I am not having a beer or a glass of wine! So, we HAVE to tell them Christmas Eve, not Christmas morning. 

We draw names in my family (just got to be too much buying for EVERYONE) and I picked my sisters name, which is perfect cause she has been bugging us to start TTC. She had no idea I was off the pill, so she will be SHOCKED. As will everyone else. I have two ideas. Which one should I do?

1. Fill a big box full of blue and pink balloons so when she opens it, everyone will see all the balloons float out.
2. I made her a calendar for next year with pics of the family, I was thinking about putting a post it note on August 21st saying your niece or nephew is due today! I like this idea more, but I know she will start screaming and freaking out and nobody will know why, and I kinda want everyone to know at the same time! 

Anyone else have idea's planned on their pregnancy reveal on Christmas?


----------



## Loubyroo

I wish I had hung on and done something so cool to tell my family on Christmas Day! I couldn't wait and told them as soon as I got my :bfp:


----------



## wontgiveup

Miniamo- So true, I already have a list of ways to tell them and We narowed them down yesterday :)

SMGP- thats funny the balloon idea was one of mine But we came up with something else..I like that one :) 1 is perfect

Loubyroo- LOL Ok so funny story to tell all you ladys, Hubby went to his moms , He was playing with his little brother and MOM says "are you ok son" ALLEN ya why "you just look like something is on your mind" ALLEN says "no im fine and smiles" MOM then says "cassandra ok" ALLEN "yeah" MOM"She pregnant" (LOL) Allen "NO laughs" 
I told allen good coverup, She knows you well, I have to stay away till christmas, and im afraid that if i get around my dad that he will just KNOW lol

Ok so christmas eve night (my dads)
Im going to make something like the photo below in pictureframes hand one to each my DAD, BROTHER, and my well i call her mom lol She my dads best best Friend :)

And on christmas day at my moms(mothernlaws) When we all sit down for christmas dinner, allen is going to take luke(Littlebrother) to wash his hands but reality hes going to change his shirt and its going to say Comeing in august NEW BABY or Im going to be a uncle of 2 now... See My sister n law is due next month :)
And hes just going to sit back down by me and wait for someone to read lukes shirt
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Loubyroo

Aw Cass that's really lovely, brought a tear to my eye! Me and my impatience!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Im not sure if you want more kids, but if you do then this gives you plenty of time to come up with another idea for your next one you can make it realy special:hugs:
But let me say something :) Knowmatter how you tell them there still happy To here those words "im pregnant"
Wow that felt good to say lol


So My breast are fuller, Im not ashamed to say but iv always had one breast larger then the other When i was younger i had my right breast reducted to match the other one so they could grow at the same pace NOPE didnt happen like that, the Right stayed small and the left Grew lol.... SO now that im pregnant i have once catalop and one orange lmao :haha:

TMI but im a little itchy down there hope everything is ok, maybe my ph is just off...
Cant wait till tomorow morning im ready to have it confermed all ready, im going to take another frer tonight to make sure they are getn darker


----------



## Bmama

SMGP said:


> I haven't felt sick at all yet. Will be 5 weeks on Wednesday. A friend of mine is 24 weeks right now with a DS and she said she hasn't gotten sick ONCE. With her DD, she was sick ALL the time. So I think it just depends on the person!
> 
> We are telling family on Christmas Eve. DH always go to my parents house and spend the night on Christmas Eve. Just like Miniamo, my family will know something is up if I am not having a beer or a glass of wine! So, we HAVE to tell them Christmas Eve, not Christmas morning.
> 
> We draw names in my family (just got to be too much buying for EVERYONE) and I picked my sisters name, which is perfect cause she has been bugging us to start TTC. She had no idea I was off the pill, so she will be SHOCKED. As will everyone else. I have two ideas. Which one should I do?
> 
> 1. Fill a big box full of blue and pink balloons so when she opens it, everyone will see all the balloons float out.
> 2. I made her a calendar for next year with pics of the family, I was thinking about putting a post it note on August 21st saying your niece or nephew is due today! I like this idea more, but I know she will start screaming and freaking out and nobody will know why, and I kinda want everyone to know at the same time!
> 
> Anyone else have idea's planned on their pregnancy reveal on Christmas?

I really like #2!!! I've heard of the "Say cheese" picture but instead you make everyone say "we're pregnant" and have your OH take the picture. It is fun to do it in a group so #1 if you are bent on everyone knowing at the same time. No matter how you do it, it's gonna be special!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Bmama said:


> SMGP said:
> 
> 
> I haven't felt sick at all yet. Will be 5 weeks on Wednesday. A friend of mine is 24 weeks right now with a DS and she said she hasn't gotten sick ONCE. With her DD, she was sick ALL the time. So I think it just depends on the person!
> 
> We are telling family on Christmas Eve. DH always go to my parents house and spend the night on Christmas Eve. Just like Miniamo, my family will know something is up if I am not having a beer or a glass of wine! So, we HAVE to tell them Christmas Eve, not Christmas morning.
> 
> We draw names in my family (just got to be too much buying for EVERYONE) and I picked my sisters name, which is perfect cause she has been bugging us to start TTC. She had no idea I was off the pill, so she will be SHOCKED. As will everyone else. I have two ideas. Which one should I do?
> 
> 1. Fill a big box full of blue and pink balloons so when she opens it, everyone will see all the balloons float out.
> 2. I made her a calendar for next year with pics of the family, I was thinking about putting a post it note on August 21st saying your niece or nephew is due today! I like this idea more, but I know she will start screaming and freaking out and nobody will know why, and I kinda want everyone to know at the same time!
> 
> Anyone else have idea's planned on their pregnancy reveal on Christmas?
> 
> I really like #2!!! I've heard of the "Say cheese" picture but instead you make everyone say "we're pregnant" and have your OH take the picture. It is fun to do it in a group so #1 if you are bent on everyone knowing at the same time. No matter how you do it, it's gonna be special!!!Click to expand...

i agree with you thats a great idea to :)


----------



## SMGP

wontgiveup said:


> Miniamo- So true, I already have a list of ways to tell them and We narowed them down yesterday :)
> 
> SMGP- thats funny the balloon idea was one of mine But we came up with something else..I like that one :) 1 is perfect
> 
> Loubyroo- LOL Ok so funny story to tell all you ladys, Hubby went to his moms , He was playing with his little brother and MOM says "are you ok son" ALLEN ya why "you just look like something is on your mind" ALLEN says "no im fine and smiles" MOM then says "cassandra ok" ALLEN "yeah" MOM"She pregnant" (LOL) Allen "NO laughs"
> I told allen good coverup, She knows you well, I have to stay away till christmas, and im afraid that if i get around my dad that he will just KNOW lol
> 
> Ok so christmas eve night (my dads)
> Im going to make something like the photo below in pictureframes hand one to each my DAD, BROTHER, and my well i call her mom lol She my dads best best Friend :)
> 
> And on christmas day at my moms(mothernlaws) When we all sit down for christmas dinner, allen is going to take luke(Littlebrother) to wash his hands but reality hes going to change his shirt and its going to say Comeing in august NEW BABY or Im going to be a uncle of 2 now... See My sister n law is due next month :)
> And hes just going to sit back down by me and wait for someone to read lukes shirt



That is sooooo funny! I was thinking about making my nephew a shirt that says COUSIN. 2013. Or somethin! But he is a little shit and I know he would run out and say LOOK AT MY SHIRT! Hahaha. And I think it would be funny for them to just notice it.


----------



## wontgiveup

SMGP said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Miniamo- So true, I already have a list of ways to tell them and We narowed them down yesterday :)
> 
> SMGP- thats funny the balloon idea was one of mine But we came up with something else..I like that one :) 1 is perfect
> 
> Loubyroo- LOL Ok so funny story to tell all you ladys, Hubby went to his moms , He was playing with his little brother and MOM says "are you ok son" ALLEN ya why "you just look like something is on your mind" ALLEN says "no im fine and smiles" MOM then says "cassandra ok" ALLEN "yeah" MOM"She pregnant" (LOL) Allen "NO laughs"
> I told allen good coverup, She knows you well, I have to stay away till christmas, and im afraid that if i get around my dad that he will just KNOW lol
> 
> Ok so christmas eve night (my dads)
> Im going to make something like the photo below in pictureframes hand one to each my DAD, BROTHER, and my well i call her mom lol She my dads best best Friend :)
> 
> And on christmas day at my moms(mothernlaws) When we all sit down for christmas dinner, allen is going to take luke(Littlebrother) to wash his hands but reality hes going to change his shirt and its going to say Comeing in august NEW BABY or Im going to be a uncle of 2 now... See My sister n law is due next month :)
> And hes just going to sit back down by me and wait for someone to read lukes shirt
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooooo funny! I was thinking about making my nephew a shirt that says COUSIN. 2013. Or somethin! But he is a little shit and I know he would run out and say LOOK AT MY SHIRT! Hahaha. And I think it would be funny for them to just notice it.Click to expand...

lol thats what im hopeing, I hope he does go up to mom and say bubby changed my shirt mommy look lol :dohh: We may want to rethink are thinking a bit lol


----------



## wontgiveup

I dont get it, when ever i count the calendar on FF It says 4wks 2days
But my ticker says 4wks1day i dont know why 1day is such a bother for me but it is lmao


----------



## wontgiveup

Seeing everyone with there previous losses(mc) makes me wonder How common it is for first pregnancy to end that way :'(! 
Iv been playing clos attention to alot of Sigs lately and most say something about Lost are angel on so and so date... Normaly befor the 12week mark.. OH that seems so far away for me right now...


----------



## SMGP

wontgiveup said:


> Seeing everyone with there previous losses(mc) makes me wonder How common it is for first pregnancy to end that way :'(!
> Iv been playing clos attention to alot of Sigs lately and most say something about Lost are angel on so and so date... Normaly befor the 12week mark.. OH that seems so far away for me right now...


I know exactly what you mean. It seems as though there are more women on here that have suffered a mc than ones that have not. I have been going crazy thinking about it! I found these stats...
For women in their childbearing years, the chances of having a miscarriage can range from 10-25%, and in most healthy women the average is about a 15-20% chance.

An increase in maternal age affects the chances of miscarriage
Women under the age of 35 yrs old have about a 15% chance of miscarriage
Women who are 35-45 yrs old have a 20-35% chance of miscarriage
Women over the age of 45 can have up to a 50% chance of miscarriage
A woman who has had a previous miscarriage has a 25% chance of having another (only a slightly elevated risk than for someone who has not had a previous miscarriage)

So about a 15% chance for me. That number is way too high for my liking. Lets just hope and pray everything goes well. All we can do is try to take care of our bodies the best way we can. I feel guilty because I haven't been eating much because the thought of eating anything makes me sick to my stomach, but I know I HAVE to eat! 
:hug:


----------



## Miniamo

I'm getting a bit freaked out at the chance of miscarriage too :( but I guess we should keep positive and see that there is an 85% chance of having a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## wontgiveup

wontgiveup said:


> SMGP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Miniamo- So true, I already have a list of ways to tell them and We narowed them down yesterday :)
> 
> SMGP- thats funny the balloon idea was one of mine But we came up with something else..I like that one :) 1 is perfect
> 
> Loubyroo- LOL Ok so funny story to tell all you ladys, Hubby went to his moms , He was playing with his little brother and MOM says "are you ok son" ALLEN ya why "you just look like something is on your mind" ALLEN says "no im fine and smiles" MOM then says "cassandra ok" ALLEN "yeah" MOM"She pregnant" (LOL) Allen "NO laughs"
> I told allen good coverup, She knows you well, I have to stay away till christmas, and im afraid that if i get around my dad that he will just KNOW lol
> 
> Ok so christmas eve night (my dads)
> Im going to make something like the photo below in pictureframes hand one to each my DAD, BROTHER, and my well i call her mom lol She my dads best best Friend :)
> 
> And on christmas day at my moms(mothernlaws) When we all sit down for christmas dinner, allen is going to take luke(Littlebrother) to wash his hands but reality hes going to change his shirt and its going to say Comeing in august NEW BABY or Im going to be a uncle of 2 now... See My sister n law is due next month :)
> And hes just going to sit back down by me and wait for someone to read lukes shirt
> 
> 
> 
> That is sooooo funny! I was thinking about making my nephew a shirt that says COUSIN. 2013. Or somethin! But he is a little shit and I know he would run out and say LOOK AT MY SHIRT! Hahaha. And I think it would be funny for them to just notice it.Click to expand...
> 
> lol thats what im hopeing, I hope he does go up to mom and say bubby changed my shirt mommy look lol :dohh: We may want to rethink are thinking a bit lolClick to expand...

i ment doesnt go up to mom lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Miniamo said:


> I'm getting a bit freaked out at the chance of miscarriage too :( but I guess we should keep positive and see that there is an 85% chance of having a healthy pregnancy?

I like that idea, Forget statitics..
85% sounds lots better lol :hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

The closer it gets to tues the more i want to get dressed and just go sit in the docs parking lot lol... Appointment isnt till 9am and there promptnes there sucks so more like 11 or so!
No nausea Havent had any Except for that one night befor i found out...
Anyways I have no apitite anyone else, im haveing to make my self eat, and once i do i think that enough... so weird cause i eat all the time lol
Had a craving for MacnCheese.. YUM that was good..


----------



## GoingBananas

I've changed my docs appointment to today! Couldn't help myself. Want to ask a million questions and get reassurance that I'm fretting over little things. 
I'll tell my parents when I get the positive blood test even though I have done 4 sticks now :) I need their back up from the Extended family who will start assuming as soon as I refuse a champagne at Christmas :)


----------



## wontgiveup

GoingBananas- Thats great my appointment is in the morning, i hope ill have the blood tests by Friday
Just took 5thfrer From 8-12dpo Progression is awesome I test at 7pm every day
Heres todays:bfp::yipee::headspin:
 



Attached Files:







woohoo finaly Very dark.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wontgiveup

OMG girls youll never believe what i just did...
I was sending todays test to my email
In my contacts it goes
my brother CALEB
and under that CASSANDRAS EMAIL
Well checked email pic wasnt there, so i checked my phone to see if it went through, oh it went through all right to my brother lmao
I had to call him Luckly he picked up the phone first... I told him i didnt mean to send that to him, No im not pregnant and I was just taking it to decorate it up a bit for a friend so she could add it to her message board, he believed me ROFL That was close...I feel realy bad for lying to him tho i never lie to my brother...


----------



## GoingBananas

Oh god that's horrible!!! Hopefully he is like my brother and will just brush it off :) on my way to the doctor now. My frer line isn't as strong as yours but I'm not sure if that means anything. Af would be due today as my cycles are slightly longer so that could be why?? So long as the line remains, I'm happy :)


----------



## wontgiveup

GoingBananas said:


> Oh god that's horrible!!! Hopefully he is like my brother and will just brush it off :) on my way to the doctor now. My frer line isn't as strong as yours but I'm not sure if that means anything. Af would be due today as my cycles are slightly longer so that could be why?? So long as the line remains, I'm happy :)

No doesnt mean anything you prob just implanted latter then i did.
Your going to doctor and Im going to bed lol its 10pm here, Hope everything goes well :)


----------



## GoingBananas

Thanks wontgiveup! I'm based in Melbourne, Australia so gathering over the other side of the world to you? Went to the doc and got my bloods taken. Was told my due date is the 26th August 2013. It's a MILE AWAY!! Came back to the office where they had a 'last am staff meeting for the year' drinks. Great. Faked headache and said it was really bad. This is going to be tough to keep a secret. They all joked that something must be wrong with me. Ah dear :(


----------



## wontgiveup

lol Whats your ocupation if you dont mind me asking, LOL and Theyll figure it out sooner or latter lol....
Yay its time for me to go to my appointment in a little while i leave in like 15min i guess :)
So i almost through up brushing my teeth EKKKK.... Im so tired cant wait to come back home and nap lol....


----------



## wontgiveup

hey girl make a ticker its real easy, just click on mine and itll send you to the site :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Woohoo im pregnant!!!!!:dance::yipee::juggle::rain:
So i went in.. Nurse called me back handed me a cup right away, then she sent me back to the waiting room, I was waiting on her to call me back in to see the doc or something... BUT 
She came out in to the waiting room set down beside me smiled and handed me a Script for prenatal vitemins lol
I scheduled my Blood work for Friday at 1.. She sayd they dont normaly do ultrasounds till my 8th week... After the first of the yr..
Left went and got me something to eat cause i was starving, i had a craving for arbys so bad that i set in the parking lot from 9:30 Till 10:30 the time they open LMAO
Then came home and started crying while watching Teen Mom " lol are you kdn me right now"


Girls we must all be on dif time zones cause no one is on when i post lol


----------



## mamaxo

Aw congrats! It's an amazing feeling. This is my first and I am currently 12 wks 3 days. :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Im kinda pissed tho... Cause i never got to see the doc, they never asked when my last period was. Or told me how far along I am.. They just handed me a script and a Paper to hand to the desk lady to schedule another app...
Well i handed it to her and she said ok so They do ultrasounds at 8 weeks...
I said umm ok, When will you guys test my blood, ( my levels and such cause i want to make sure things are progressing like they should) She said o umm we can do that when ever you want "i was thinking realy Isnt your job togo ahead and do it" Why should i have to ask for blood work done? I didnt tell her anyof that i just said ok friday is good...

I can almost bet that when i go in on friday they will do blood and send me home, I want to see a doctor what dont they get, i thought that was there job, why isnt she seeing me?
Youd think they would have called me back into a room, have her come in tell me im pregnant and Tell me when im due, let me know that she wants me to come back in for ultrasound BUT NOPE IT DIDNT HAPPEN THAT WAY!!!


----------



## mamaxo

wontgiveup said:


> Im kinda pissed tho... Cause i never got to see the doc, they never asked when my last period was. Or told me how far along I am.. They just handed me a script and a Paper to hand to the desk lady to schedule another app...
> Well i handed it to her and she said ok so They do ultrasounds at 8 weeks...
> I said umm ok, When will you guys test my blood, ( my levels and such cause i want to make sure things are progressing like they should) She said o umm we can do that when ever you want "i was thinking realy Isnt your job togo ahead and do it" Why should i have to ask for blood work done? I didnt tell her anyof that i just said ok friday is good...
> 
> I can almost bet that when i go in on friday they will do blood and send me home, I want to see a doctor what dont they get, i thought that was there job, why isnt she seeing me?
> Youd think they would have called me back into a room, have her come in tell me im pregnant and Tell me when im due, let me know that she wants me to come back in for ultrasound BUT NOPE IT DIDNT HAPPEN THAT WAY!!!

I would be pissed too! I had my blood taken and tested at 5 weeks! I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks to make sure the little one was actually implanted in the uterus. Have you considered a new OB Gyn? I had switched to a new office when I found out I was pregnant. I was very disappointed in the one I had before because they messed with my Birth Control dosages and told me I had two uteruses...yeah I don't! You are so early in the pregnancy, maybe a change will be good!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ty cause of right now im just in tears
Very upset i wanted to know more befor i told the family on christmas..
Know i just dont no what to do or were to go from here i guess i could just call around... IDK


----------



## wontgiveup

Ok so i called the nurse And asked if i could see the doc Friday she said "NO"
That they would do my blood work and stuff i said
Oh um ok its just I have a lot of questions, i dont even no my due date yet, she said dont worry the nurses will answer all your questions, will even give you a book i said ok ty and hung up!!
Im still mad cause Im just wondering why it is that i cant see a doc yet :'( im realy emostional right now and Trying to get ahold of my tears and anger.. so im going to take a nap lol
Ty you girls... Ill try to stay positive, id just feel better If i had a doc that i felt Cared!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

I found this apparently its common not to have a prenatal visit till 8-10weeks.
https://www.netplaces.com/getting-p...-youre-pregnant/your-first-prenatal-visit.htm

HMMM guess ill be on my own for a few weeks


----------



## mamaxo

I was told to make an appointment as soon as I find out that I was pregnant. They took me in right away. You can either look around for a new office or wait til they accept you for a doctor appointment! Good luck!


----------



## Bmama

I'd say look around hun I got in a week ago at 4 weeks 2 days and didn't have an ultra sound (not till 10 weeks for me) but they took my bloods and medical history. I didn't like that because I'm classified as low risk I only get a call back from the bloodwork if something is abnormal. So no call but doesn't make me feel better!! Can you ask around to anyone who can give you a recommendation? I didn't think I'd go the midwife route but am in love with the women in my practice. 
:hugs:


----------



## wontgiveup

Yeah i just dont understand why they didnt take any of my medical history or go ahead and do the blood???? Im so confused, they said the nurses would take care of everything Friday, i mean even if i cant get in for a prenatal visit yet, the doc could have least seen me and asked if i was taking any meds, When my last period was, and maybe tell me how all this stuff works...
I tried to lay down but this crap is on my mind and its upseting me... Hubby said well theres nothing i can do about it right now so chill!!! Excusse me I cant chill!!!! 
And i read something online that i prob shouldnt have...
Were women went in for there first ulrasound and there was no heartbeat and never miscarried or had any symptoms, they all had to have dnc or something like that im not sure what its called..... I want to enjoy my pregnancy and im finding it hard to right now.
A friend of mine not real close but she knows how hard we have been trying, she her self struggled for yrs but she finaly had her first last yr, I told her i was pregnant not once but twice over the last to days, she didnt even say congrats... and when i found out she was expecting i was over the roof happy for her.... she also mentioned they did ultrasound and everything the day she found out... SO im just in a over all sucky mood!!!!!!


----------



## Bmama

wontgiveup I'm so sorry how your friend reacted. Lots of :hugs: coming your way hun. You and your hubby are the ones that truly matter so try and enjoy the little moments with him until you get in to your doc. Maybe the reason they didn't do all that work is you are a typical "low risk" pregnancy- I hate that definition because if you've never been pregnant than how do they know you're low risk? But take a deep breath and know that most pregnancies end up healthy and going to term, a stat my midwife told me but I have to tell myself every day so I don't work myself up. xxxxx


----------



## wontgiveup

See iv had to docs in the past tell me i had pcos with out ever doing any testing including this one that i seen to day, Well didnt get to see her, but you no what i mean.....
And ty your right, i think ill feel better once i get to tell my two best friends fridays and then the family on christmas eve and christmas, cant wait..... Ill just have to be patience with my doc for now i guess :) Im sure once i get to tell my mom(mothernlaw) she can make me feel lots better and Shes a women who knows how to get things done "What she says goes" and if people are treating me unfairly you better believe shell take care of it lol!!! i love her so much


----------



## Bmama

aw yes confiding in someone who makes you feel better is what you need!! I did enjoy the time my OH and I kept it our secret but it wasn't long (3 days) until we spilled the beans to our parents. Even my MIL was more supportive than I ever would have thought, telling me not to worry about missing work because most women have a hard time the first tri, it makes a world of a difference to hear those reassuring words from someone who's been through it. xxx


----------



## GoingBananas

SO, I have just got off the phone from my new OB. She is one if the best in the state and I'm glad!! Yesterday I went to the GP and had my bloods, urine tests done. The OB called as my bloods have showed that yes I'm pregnant but that it has caused me to get an 'over active thyroid'. I have to get more blood taken in a week and if its still up, they will have me seeing a specialist to monitor things throughout the pregnancy. Apparently it can be treated and the baby will be fine but involves ongoing monitoring and meds. Goddamn it.
I just pray it doesn't cause mc or anything else nasty. At least now I know that I will be closely monitored throughout the process!!! 
Wontgiveup - based on these results though, I would push to get all tests done. As its been caught early, I should be fine but there is clearly enough weird things that can happen. It's best to get the all clear ASAP!


----------



## snapsphere

Hi. I've got a couple of questions or you ladies...

1. If you've had strong symptoms for nearly two weeks and then they start to diminish, does this mean your bean isn't sticking?

2. At approx 4-5 weeks gestation and only BFNs, will an ultrasound show anything if there's a sticky bean?

Any replies will be greatly appreciated! Thanks :)


----------



## wontgiveup

snapsphere said:


> Hi. I've got a couple of questions or you ladies...
> 
> 1. If you've had strong symptoms for nearly two weeks and then they start to diminish, does this mean your bean isn't sticking?
> 
> 2. At approx 4-5 weeks gestation and only BFNs, will an ultrasound show anything if there's a sticky bean?
> 
> Any replies will be greatly appreciated! Thanks :)

This is my first baby, like most on the thread, But from what iv read lots of women arnt haveing any symptoms at all and thats its completly normal, Like me so far, i have symptoms one day then none the next its a back and forth thing

4-5weeks and still BFN then id say your not pregnant its not very common to get neg urine test and still be carrying a baby... if at all... But yes a ultrasound will show if there is anything in there, but 4-5 weeks is realy early and normaly only shows a yolk sac and maybe a little spec... Thats your little bean :)
Even tho its not very common to get neg urine test and still be pregnant it does happen. My mom had it happen with me :) so yes It can happen... Hope this helps a bit..


----------



## GoingBananas

When I some to the doctor about not really having symptoms, she told me that its really too early for any of that yet as the hormone levels aren't high enough. It's funny how I was obsessively symptom spotting but clearly just trying to grab hold of a little hope!! 
Off to tell my parents tonight, very excited. Wonder if pregnancy causing an overactive thyroid is hereditary??


----------



## ldr

Hey guys, can I join your thread? I'm 3wks+6, had a BFP and going to the GP this morning for, hopefully, confirmation that I'm pregnant with my first! I'm feeling pretty anxious about it because I know it's so early and things could easily go wrong. I'm getting kind of paranoid that they'll tell me it was a false positive and I'm not pregnant at all.

Congratulations to all of you :)


----------



## snapsphere

Hi wontgiveup. Thanks for your reply. Time will tell I suppose. It's so hard to wait when you don't know what's going on! But I really appreciate helpful replies. :flower: congrats on your bfp!


----------



## snapsphere

Thanks for the positive note. I will stay hopeful until I have reason to not be :)
Congrats on your bfp and have fun telling your folks! Let us know how you tell them and ow it went :)


----------



## wontgiveup

ldr said:


> Hey guys, can I join your thread? I'm 3wks+6, had a BFP and going to the GP this morning for, hopefully, confirmation that I'm pregnant with my first! I'm feeling pretty anxious about it because I know it's so early and things could easily go wrong. I'm getting kind of paranoid that they'll tell me it was a false positive and I'm not pregnant at all.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you :)

Let us know what they say, I waited till i got a dark Test befor i went that way it would def... pick up on there Little ics :)


----------



## wontgiveup

snapsphere said:


> Thanks for the positive note. I will stay hopeful until I have reason to not be :)
> Congrats on your bfp and have fun telling your folks! Let us know how you tell them and ow it went :)

Your very welcome :hugs:


----------



## Kie

Hi, 
Can I join? I am due in August with #4!. 

I am very tired and bloated!


----------



## Kie

snapsphere said:


> Hi. I've got a couple of questions or you ladies...
> 
> 1. If you've had strong symptoms for nearly two weeks and then they start to diminish, does this mean your bean isn't sticking?
> 
> 2. At approx 4-5 weeks gestation and only BFNs, will an ultrasound show anything if there's a sticky bean?
> 
> Any replies will be greatly appreciated! Thanks :)

1. My symptoms come and go. I didn't have any symptoms before I got my bfp.

2. I have my first ultrasound booked for 8 weeks, when I booked she said that the earliest you can see anything is 5 or 6 weeks. This will be baby #4 for me, and the earliest I have ever gotten an ultrasound.


----------



## mamaxo

Is anyone due in June? :) I am due June 29, 2013!


----------



## wontgiveup

Just wanted to say to all the new faces (YES YOU CAN JOIN SILLY GIRLS LOL)
Were glad to have ya, and congrats on your BFP


----------



## Kie

wontgiveup said:


> Just wanted to say to all the new faces (YES YOU CAN JOIN SILLY GIRLS LOL)
> Were glad to have ya, and congrats on your BFP

Thank you!


----------



## wontgiveup

Well i got names picked out, dont think my husband will like the girl name but i love it, i think im pretty set on it....
GIRL: aubry
BOY:Owen (hubby wont let me change this one lol hes had this one picked out for 3yrs lol)
Ill post pics of how im telling the fam as soon as im dont making them :)


----------



## Kie

wontgiveup said:


> I found this apparently its common not to have a prenatal visit till 8-10weeks.
> 
> 
> HMMM guess ill be on my own for a few weeks

Yes, I don't get my prenatal until Feb. I went to the doc, she did a urine sample, said it was very +, and then booked me an ultrasound?... In all my past pregnancies they have sent me for blood work..and never an ultrasound until at least 13weeks. Every doctor/office is different. I feel like my doctors receptionist blocks me sometimes when I want to get an appt.!


----------



## Kie

wontgiveup said:


> Well i got names picked out, dont think my husband will like the girl name but i love it, i think im pretty set on it....
> GIRL: aubry
> BOY:Owen (hubby wont let me change this one lol hes had this one picked out for 3yrs lol)
> Ill post pics of how im telling the fam as soon as im dont making them :)

very cute!


----------



## wontgiveup

ty ty :)
yeah when i go in friday im going to have them schedule my first prenantal visit For some time after the first of the yr... along with a ultra sound :) Ill be about 8-1/2 weeks by then...

Im so anxious to tell every one on christmas, anyone else breaking the news around that time to????? If so how you doing it


----------



## wontgiveup

Anyone spotting or anything, if your like me im checking the TP offten....
My breast get sorer every day... And i like to nap but other then that i feel find, some mild cramping from time to time... Some times im not sure if its lower abdominal Gas or maybe my bladder is just realy full NOT SURE WHAT IT IS!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Alright here it is.. I made cute pic to put in frames on pizap.com
The single 8x10 i made one for each person in my fam to open 
and the one that says Bestfriends, i had already bought the frame befor i new i was pregnant for my bestie, so i just decorated it up a bit. ;)

For my husbands side of the family we are making a cute tee for my 5yr old brother to walk into the room in lol.... curious how thats going to turn out
 



Attached Files:







howimsurpriseingthe fam.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6









comeingsoon.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Loubyroo

Wow, they are fab! What a great idea can't wait for you to let us all know how it goes


----------



## wontgiveup

Loubyroo said:


> Wow, they are fab! What a great idea can't wait for you to let us all know how it goes

ty :hugs: Have you told your fam yet, or are you waiting....


----------



## Kie

wontgiveup said:


> Alright here it is.. I made cute pic to put in frames on
> The single 8x10 i made one for each person in my fam to open
> and the one that says Bestfriends, i had already bought the frame befor i new i was pregnant for my bestie, so i just decorated it up a bit. ;)
> 
> For my husbands side of the family we are making a cute tee for my 5yr old brother to walk into the room in lol.... curious how thats going to turn out

Very cute. 
With my second I had my dd wear an I'm the older sister T-shirt, it took a long time for my parents to notice.. 
We are waiting a while to tell anyone. I wont tell my kids until 13+ weeks...everyone else can hear after them!


----------



## Loubyroo

wontgiveup said:


> Loubyroo said:
> 
> 
> Wow, they are fab! What a great idea can't wait for you to let us all know how it goes
> 
> ty :hugs: Have you told your fam yet, or are you waiting....Click to expand...

Yeah I have already told them, wish I had waited and done something so cool now though!


----------



## wontgiveup

I dont have good patience lol and like i said my fam would no that something was up... 
All my mom had to do was look at her son and say honey are you ok, Is cassandra ok, is she pregnant lol
SO yeah im haveing to stay away...


----------



## GoingBananas

We told my parents and my brother last night. My hubby brought a vintage bottle of bubbles (thanks) and my dad stared crapping on about how it's a waste for a normal family dinner... That was our cue to drop the bomb. They were thrilled! Now my dad is freaking about becoming a grandpa :)


----------



## wontgiveup

lol thats awesome, So anyone else got MC on there mind this early on... 
I think the only way im going to stop thinking about it is if i ground my self from this computer all together at least till im in my 2trimester?


----------



## wontgiveup

Im thinking of just puting up the computer for the next couple of weeks... 
Cause anytime i here of a girl haveing a mc or suffering from one now, i get all freaked out and start wondering about every little symptom and anything else i can think of... searching internet about MC i just dont think its good for me or the baby right now so ill prob put the computer up but i will update sooner or latter...


----------



## Bmama

aw hun you have to stop using Dr Google!! The truth is most women go on to have healthy pregnancies, but stress is bad for the baby so you have to stop looking up MC stuff and focus on the positives! Think of your baby every time you do it, and remember you only want to send positive vibes to your bean :) I understand where you are coming from though because this is my first pregnancy so I don't know what to expect, and ever little pain and cramp sends me to the bathroom to check. I've stopped goggling my symptoms and that's helped reduce stress tremendously. And staying away from the negative threads too as helped me. :hugs: 

Changing the subject always helps too! Has anyone thought of co-sleeping when :baby: arrives? My friend used the Arm's reach co-sleeper with all her kids and I am definitely going to give it a go since I want to breast feed! https://www.armsreach.com/


----------



## wontgiveup

Bmama said:


> aw hun you have to stop using Dr Google!! The truth is most women go on to have healthy pregnancies, but stress is bad for the baby so you have to stop looking up MC stuff and focus on the positives! Think of your baby every time you do it, and remember you only want to send positive vibes to your bean :) I understand where you are coming from though because this is my first pregnancy so I don't know what to expect, and ever little pain and cramp sends me to the bathroom to check. I've stopped goggling my symptoms and that's helped reduce stress tremendously. And staying away from the negative threads too as helped me. :hugs:
> 
> Changing the subject always helps too! Has anyone thought of co-sleeping when :baby: arrives? My friend used the Arm's reach co-sleeper with all her kids and I am definitely going to give it a go since I want to breast feed! https://www.armsreach.com/

ty so much and your exactly right, No more googleing... Positive thoughts.. I think it was the negative boards that sent me in to panic today lol i think ill stick to this one.... 
Hmm... not sure if will cosleep but the baby prob will be close near my bed, if i dont move into the nursery first lol


----------



## wontgiveup

oooo i like that they have them that sit next to the bed :) i might do that


----------



## Kie

Bmama said:


> aw hun you have to stop using Dr Google!! The truth is most women go on to have healthy pregnancies, but stress is bad for the baby so you have to stop looking up MC stuff and focus on the positives! Think of your baby every time you do it, and remember you only want to send positive vibes to your bean :) I understand where you are coming from though because this is my first pregnancy so I don't know what to expect, and ever little pain and cramp sends me to the bathroom to check. I've stopped goggling my symptoms and that's helped reduce stress tremendously. And staying away from the negative threads too as helped me. :hugs:
> 
> Changing the subject always helps too! Has anyone thought of co-sleeping when :baby: arrives? My friend used the Arm's reach co-sleeper with all her kids and I am definitely going to give it a go since I want to breast feed! [ul]

I agree!. 
I have the armsreach, I used it with my last 2 kiddo's and love, love, love it!


----------



## GoingBananas

I'm freaked out about mc too, only because friends have had them. I have only googled the positive info about the #s who don't suffer them etc.

Is anyone else having cramps? Mine are off and on and not nasty but I feel like I'm about to get my period. All normal apparently but still not fun!!


----------



## Bmama

Oh yea on the cramps! They were more constant around when AF was due, now they come pretty infrequently but strong, and don't last longer than a minute. Lol the normalness is reassuring but I didn't realize we'd be getting cramps without AF!! This is why women are definitely the stronger of the genders IMO :)


----------



## wontgiveup

GoingBananas said:


> I'm freaked out about mc too, only because friends have had them. I have only googled the positive info about the #s who don't suffer them etc.
> 
> Is anyone else having cramps? Mine are off and on and not nasty but I feel like I'm about to get my period. All normal apparently but still not fun!!

Yes on the cramps, Not a constent thing just speradicaly!
I guess its normal every thing is pulling and stretching, And can be caused my a digestive track to Cause the gas like to build up in are lower adomen making it feel close to AF cramps, And if i havent peed, oh gosh watch out ill double over in pain until i go lol my bladder must get realy full and quick :) And im not looking up any more Mc stuff im staying away from google lol :thumbup: infact im going to put the computer away for the day and only get on when my husband comes back from work lol just in case..


----------



## wontgiveup

:bodyb:Bnama So true


----------



## ldr

OMG, I feel so much better hearing that you're all having cramps too. I'm checking for bleeding constantly and pretty much the only time I'm not worrying about MC is when I'm distracting myself from pregnancy entirely, which is why I've not been on here. Been watching loads of TV instead to keep my mind off it!

My doctor was really nice yesterday, but didn't do a blood test or even a urine one. She said that the home tests are so accurate now they basically don't give false positives (though do give false negatives, obviously), so they take them as conclusive if you've had a BFP. I've got to have a midwife appointment in 6 weeks and she'll explain more then and book me in for a scan. She gave me a flu shot though and said I'll get a whooping cough one after 28 weeks.


----------



## ldr

wontgiveup said:


> Well i got names picked out, dont think my husband will like the girl name but i love it, i think im pretty set on it....
> GIRL: aubry
> BOY:Owen (hubby wont let me change this one lol hes had this one picked out for 3yrs lol)
> Ill post pics of how im telling the fam as soon as im dont making them :)

Those are great names. I love Aubry especially!

We were talking about names today (though I feel really paranoid about doing it, like we're jinxing it or something) and 'cause my husband is half Italian we're trying to think of names that are sort of Italian but not TOO Italian, if you know what I mean. We're fine on girls names, but boys names are really difficult!


----------



## wontgiveup

ldr said:


> OMG, I feel so much better hearing that you're all having cramps too. I'm checking for bleeding constantly and pretty much the only time I'm not worrying about MC is when I'm distracting myself from pregnancy entirely, which is why I've not been on here. Been watching loads of TV instead to keep my mind off it!
> 
> My doctor was really nice yesterday, but didn't do a blood test or even a urine one. She said that the home tests are so accurate now they basically don't give false positives (though do give false negatives, obviously), so they take them as conclusive if you've had a BFP. I've got to have a midwife appointment in 6 weeks and she'll explain more then and book me in for a scan. She gave me a flu shot though and said I'll get a whooping cough one after 28 weeks.

You sound like me, iv been cleaning and staying away from the computer, i got so much to do befor the baby gets here anyways so its a good distraction.. 
Your doc sounds like mine, i think thats why they werent in a hurry to get the blood work done, luckly i go in tomorow For a full blood work up what ever that is.. RELIEVE nurses said they would feel me in on how things work there, im almost positive my doc wont do a prenantal visit till 8 weeks tho... We shall see.


----------



## wontgiveup

ldr said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Well i got names picked out, dont think my husband will like the girl name but i love it, i think im pretty set on it....
> GIRL: aubry
> BOY:Owen (hubby wont let me change this one lol hes had this one picked out for 3yrs lol)
> Ill post pics of how im telling the fam as soon as im dont making them :)
> 
> Those are great names. I love Aubry especially!
> 
> We were talking about names today (though I feel really paranoid about doing it, like we're jinxing it or something) and 'cause my husband is half Italian we're trying to think of names that are sort of Italian but not TOO Italian, if you know what I mean. We're fine on girls names, but boys names are really difficult!Click to expand...

oh honey please dont feel that way, you need to clear your mind, And just think positive...:hugs: its all going to be ok, and even if your already planing the nursery thats not going to genks ANYTHING promise, Mc will happen regardless, theres nothing we do to cause it... it all caused by some chromosom defect Not sure if i spelled that right sorry lol... Enjoy your 9 months... The only thing im doing to make myself feel better about the first tri.. is getn out of it lol im counting down the weeks


----------



## ldr

Yeah, she said the midwife will test my blood for hormone levels etc at the 8wk appointment. Basically the only other thing she told me was not to drink alcohol and she gave me this booklet/magazine thing for expectant mothers, called 'Emma's Diary'.

I'm trying to be more positive now, but it's difficult. I'm sure it's because I haven't got used to it yet. Hopefully I'll have relaxed before I go back to work on 2nd January, otherwise I'll never new able to concentrate to get any work done!


----------



## ldr

wontgiveup said:


> Oh honey please dont feel that way, you need to clear your mind, And just think positive...:hugs: its all going to be ok, and even if your already planing the nursery thats not going to genks ANYTHING promise, Mc will happen regardless, theres nothing we do to cause it... it all caused by some chromosom defect Not sure if i spelled that right sorry lol... Enjoy your 9 months... The only thing im doing to make myself feel better about the first tri.. is getn out of it lol im counting down the weeks

Yeah, I know you're right. Thanks :hugs: It's funny, 'cause I never would've said I was a superstitious person until now, lol!


----------



## wontgiveup

I have to adment Im the same way, I just have to say to my self "no nothing like that" or Tell my self to "shut up" lol
So iv been a little itchy down there, Anyone else, i wasnt sure if its because of a PH inbalance or maybe BV or yeast, so i spent 15dollars on a vagisil screening kit It tells you if you have a infection or not... but once i opened it It says pregant women do not use, 
I think this is because pregnant women may have a high ph level and still not have a infection ??? HMMMMM oh well


----------



## wontgiveup

From my calendar and my last period im 4wks and 5days pregant If this is true then i think my due date will be about Aug.25 1013


----------



## GoingBananas

wontgiveup said:


> From my calendar and my last period im 4wks and 5days pregant If this is true then i think my due date will be about Aug.25 1013

You're due the day before me :) let me know how it goes!!
Regarding the itch factor, apparently it's REALLY common to get thrush during pregnancy. Best not to take tablets for it but use the creams etc to soothe. I have had reoccurring issues all thus yr and my doc said that once you're pg, it will continue to return!!! Awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## ldr

How's everyone doing today?

My inlaws are taking us out for lunch today to celebrate, because my husband told them about the pregnancy the other day and we're going to Scotland tomorrow to spend Christmas with my parents so they're not going to see us. I'm crossing my fingers my nausea isn't too bad. I haven't thrown up at all yet and I'm hoping the fancy restaurant they're taking us to won't be the place I start, lol!


----------



## wontgiveup

woohoo itchy is gone, i think i rubed my self raw from all the wipeing from going pee every hour lol
We have a bad wind storm, and little snow on the ground
Today is a big day for me, get to go back to docs, to talk to the nurses and get my blood work up... I get quesy when a needle is in me, hope i dont throw up lol
Same here IDR im hitting my six week Im curious to see if its sets in, With my mom she didnt have much nausea with me if i remember or maybe it was my brother ether way Ill ask my dad when we tell him. 
Next thing on the agenda- Telling my 2best friends the news over dinner at a nice mexican resturant, Im craving steak nachos for some reason for like the last week lol
Ok as for symptoms today
Vivid Dreams - one of witch i wish i never had ughh, i was pouring blood in my dream... Scary good thing im not a sceptic when it comes to dreams...
Im so tired, couldnt sleep well last night between the wind and the excitement of tonight and peeing every 2 hours at night it was a little exhosting.... lol
Buds, will knows something is up cause im so sleepy... maybe i can hide it with makeup doubt it..


----------



## mummytobe_93

Hey i'm new to here too! Already hating first trimester, want it to b over and done with so i can start enjoying this pregnancy instead of worrying over every little pain! I'm around 6 weeks :) and going for a private scan at a little over 8 weeks in January because i'm so PARANOID! Hope everyone else is feeling the same way as me?

Good luck and congrats to you all on your pregnancy!:thumbup:


----------



## wontgiveup

mummytobe_93 said:


> Hey i'm new to here too! Already hating first trimester, want it to b over and done with so i can start enjoying this pregnancy instead of worrying over every little pain! I'm around 6 weeks :) and going for a private scan at a little over 8 weeks in January because i'm so PARANOID! Hope everyone else is feeling the same way as me?
> 
> Good luck and congrats to you all on your pregnancy!:thumbup:

Yep i think were all feeling that way, Cramping is gone now, Anyone else had to get rid of the jeans, i know i did im to bloated there to tight around my uterus very uncomfortable so im wearing comfortable clothes today black yoga stretch pants and a cute t shirt , OH wow no no no, I think the nausea just hit me grrr
Hey atleast it a symptom that things are going like there suppost to..
and ty congrats on yours to :hugs:


----------



## ldr

wontgiveup said:


> Anyone else had to get rid of the jeans, i know i did im to bloated there to tight around my uterus very uncomfortable so im wearing comfortable clothes today black yoga stretch pants and a cute t shirt , OH wow no no no, I think the nausea just hit me grrr
> Hey atleast it a symptom that things are going like there suppost to..
> and ty congrats on yours to :hugs:

I don't seem to be bloated at all, but you're about five days ahead of me, so perhaps I will next week. I haven't had any bad nausea, but I have felt a bit sick on and off, especially when I smell food.

Welcome, mummytobe_93, congrats. You should fit right in, we're all feeling a bit paranoid just now, I think.


----------



## missteep

Can i join you ladies?!! This is my first time ever posting! Just found out a few days ago and am so excited! I am 6 1/2 weeks. Had an appointment yesterday and did the blood work. Have our first ultra sound in two weeks. Like most of you, im terrified something could go wrong.. doesn't help that i have had zero symptoms. Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## GoingBananas

Congratulations to you too!! 
I'm still not really getting much symptom action but its still very early. Not sleeping very well so a tad tired. It's really warm here in Australia at the moment so I would LOVE a cider in the sun. Even a beer or cold vino... Never realised how much I crave a drink. Think that being Christmas and having started 2 weeks holiday yesterday, I'm learning it is the worst time for me to get bfp. Fortunately the joy outweighs the desire for alcohol!


----------



## wontgiveup

Going Bananas "i here that" :)
Today was a good day, we took a christmas card and put a Picture Of the test all did up like the ones i posted a couple of pages ago.. and gave it to my mothernlaw she is so so happy... Shes now going to have two grandchildren come in the world :)
Cant wait to tell my family, Allen wanted to go ahead and tell mom with out the rest of the family and it worked alot better...
So Doc appointment yesterday went well the nurse feeled me in on everything i needed to know and did lots of blood work there testing for all kinds of things.. I have highbloodpreasure so i have to go in on Christmas eve and they want to check it again... And if its still high there going to put me on bloodpreassure meds AGAIN there mad cause i stoped taking it last time lol....
Mon will make a OB appointment and Ultrasound at 8weeks :) Cant believe im already a month and one week... its weird how they go by your last period at least I had one at a normal time and ov at a normal time if not it prob.. would make my due date a little off...

Symptoms, Super tired all the time, Not much of a appitie but once i make my self eat its pretty easy to continue through the rest of the day... Boobs sore, this morning Nothing then it came back :)
Also went maternity clothes shoping today, SO cool cause you just grow into everything so went ahead and got it so i can start wareing them, Cant were my bluejeans, Anything tight or a little snug aroung my uterus is uncomfortable anyone else like that lol..

So sorry for all the missed spelled words


----------



## adrake32

Can I join too? :) I'm 5weeks 4 days, due Aug 14th or around there. Only symptom that's bothering me is severe acid reflux and a bit of soreness.


----------



## wontgiveup

Check on the acid reflex I have Gerd Luckly Doc gave me a script that i can take, She said no more tums are needed, just take 2 a day. "yay" woohoo cause if not i think heartburn would be the death of me sarcasticly speaking lol...
Ok so remind me not to run anymore lol all i did was jog across the house and boy i feel like crap, tummy feels shook up now....

Welcome adrake32


----------



## wontgiveup

GoingBananas said:


> Congratulations to you too!!
> I'm still not really getting much symptom action but its still very early. Not sleeping very well so a tad tired. It's really warm here in Australia at the moment so I would LOVE a cider in the sun. Even a beer or cold vino... Never realised how much I crave a drink. Think that being Christmas and having started 2 weeks holiday yesterday, I'm learning it is the worst time for me to get bfp. Fortunately the joy outweighs the desire for alcohol!

GoingBananas why does your tag under your name still say trying to conceive lol ?????


----------



## Loubyroo

adrake32 said:


> Can I join too? :) I'm 5weeks 4 days, due Aug 14th or around there. Only symptom that's bothering me is severe acid reflux and a bit of soreness.

Hey :hi: we're close! Aug 16th for me :dance:


----------



## GoingBananas

Ok status now changed!!
So yesterday was a 40c degree day here (104f). I have hardly slept and its now 8:30am Xmas eve. I have such a long day ahead of me and am going to struggle!! Are you guys hungry at all? I'm not hungry at all at the moment but am trying to eat as know I need to stay healthy and fuel everything that's happening.
Hope it's not got anything to do with my new found thyroid issues...


----------



## wontgiveup

i have no apitite ether but today i have lol
Ahh im a little jeaolus its not even christmas eve here yet BOOOO lol
Its 6:32pm the day befor Christmas eve lol 
Like the new status lol now To the ticker lol You can just click on anyones ticker and itll bring you to the site to make one, If thats something you would be interested in :)
MerryChristmas:xmas3:


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats wontgiveup!!! I'll have to watch for your scan pics!!! :) It's so exciting!!! Great Christmas gift for you!! :hugs: It seems like it will take forever to go but it honestly goes so fast!


----------



## wontgiveup

jjsmom ty :)
Yeah ill get my first at 8weeks :) hope to here a HB then, When i asked the nurse if i would be able to here the heartbeat she said ummmm Sometimes but most cases yes..
Im still not sure what to make of that lol...
Go tomorow morning to get my BP checked again i hope its not high :)
Ill be sure to drink lots of water and eat breakfast this time.... And hubby is comeing to so that good...


----------



## JJsmom

OH!! I have blood pressure issues and the dietitian at my first appt told me to eat banana's and potatoes!! So I eat loads of banana's and different types of potatoes (But she said don't go overboard on the potatoes) LOL! She said potassium lowers blood pressure! It was 146/96 and it's down to 127/78??? I've never seen it that low!!!!! But they said after a certain point it'll level off some and then probably go back up some towards the end.


----------



## JJsmom

Oh forgot to add, you can hear the heartbeat when they do the ultrasound. At least they did with they did the ultrasound on my belly @ 9 weeks (which I thought I was just over 8. They turned it up and my DS (8) yelled what's that??? He said it sounded like a train going over the roof of the hospital. LOL!


----------



## wontgiveup

Well Family was thrilled Now i just pray that every thing works out, ill be glad when my 12 weeks is up atleast.
My first scan is on 1-14-13/OB appointment
Doc is holding off on bloodpreasure meds he wants to see how my body is going to handle it first...
MerryChristmas/night night


----------



## GoingBananas

Merry christmas guys!! 
My first OB appointment and scan is the 30th jan.
I have to get more bloods taken in the next day or so though to confirm if/that I have overactive thyroid issues which appeared on my first blood tests. Does anyone have this issue too since bfp or know of anyone with them? Just me?
Anyhow I'm sitting on the couch after a long lunch. My family are all festively boozed and snoozing, I'm awake and sober. IT'S KILLING ME!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ill know soon enough about the tyroid... They tested for it to i think
My next app.. is 1-14-13 OB pap, scan

Will i be able to see the heart beat at 8wks2days? cause thats when my prenantal appointment is.
Also Im not having any morning sickness, What to expect when your expecting says this is ok but im a little scared. Anyone else not haveing any MS????


----------



## ldr

GoingBananas said:


> Merry christmas guys!!
> My first OB appointment and scan is the 30th jan.

That's when my first midwife appointment should be too, though from what the doctor said I don't think I get a scan until about two weeks later.


----------



## ldr

wontgiveup said:


> Ill know soon enough about the tyroid... They tested for it to i think
> My next app.. is 1-14-13 OB pap, scan
> 
> Will i be able to see the heart beat at 8wks2days? cause thats when my prenantal appointment is.
> Also Im not having any morning sickness, What to expect when your expecting says this is ok but im a little scared. Anyone else not haveing any MS????

You should be able to see the heart beat then, from what I've read. Everything I've seen says you should be able to see it from about 6 weeks.

I don't really have MS either. I've had a few moments of queasiness and lost my appetite at times, but no proper sickness.


----------



## wontgiveup

Ty
Not having ms is making me feel like something is wrong, I keep reading storys of were they go to there first scan and there is no baby, but there body still making HCG and haveing symptoms... IDK what to think... I wish i could have a scan earlier but they only do them about 8wks Any of you other girls feeling this way, or am i the only one who hasnt seen the baby yet (little bean)


----------



## ldr

wontgiveup said:


> Ty
> Not having ms is making me feel like something is wrong, I keep reading storys of were they go to there first scan and there is no baby, but there body still making HCG and haveing symptoms... IDK what to think... I wish i could have a scan earlier but they only do them about 8wks Any of you other girls feeling this way, or am i the only one who hasnt seen the baby yet (little bean)

No, you're definitely not the only one feeling that way. I just keep trying to remind myself that the statistics are on our side and the chances of having a healthy baby are higher than the chances of anything going wrong, but I still think I won't relax properly until I have a normal scan.


----------



## wontgiveup

Wish i could find your statistics, cause every were i look 
MC very common, I wish i could find something that says you have a better chance of a healthy baby then haveing a MC...
It would be nice if there was more positive things to read and more positive finds but im just not having any luck... 
But im still THINKING POSITIVE
Im looking a nursery ideas all ready lol, And my mothernlaw is already planing my BabyShower for july 6th lol


----------



## ldr

I'm sure it was on one of the threads on here about August 2013 babies that somebody posted the stats saying for women under 35 there's a 15% chance of miscarriage, meaning 85% chance of NOT having one. That's what I'm telling myself, anyway!


----------



## GoingBananas

Hey guys. Just been to get another thyroid function test. If this one is the same as the last, I'm off to a specialist...
I'm pretty much non existent on the symptoms front too. Cramping and irritability every now and then but that's it.
On a random note, over the last week, my knees have become so painful it's now waking me up. It's mostly when I sit or stand but it's excruciating!! Googled it and apparently it's not super common but it can happen due to a surge of hormones in the first trimester. Anyone ever hear of this??


----------



## wontgiveup

TMI but i woke up gushing Clear watery fluid, With a itch:shrug:
A little freaked out has me checking the tp every few min... I know TMI but over the last 4 days prier to today i had noticed my cm had turned a bit light yellow in color not sure what that was about... Ether way its annoying...

NOTE: the reason the watery cm freaking me out is cause i would get watery cm befor my period every time... But for now im just thinking its nothing prob just a normal thing, Other then the itch, it might just be from wipeing all the time..


----------



## JLMC

Hey girls, can i join in? Just found out today that i am pregnant, taken three tests and getting it confirmed by the doc next friday... Im having horrible cramps though which scares me (like i'm coming on my period) and had bloating for the past 2 days... (also sign of my period).. however i did the clear blue preg test & said i'm 2-3 weeks gone... does this all sound normal? Thanks xxx


----------



## wontgiveup

Cramps are normal in less your doubleing over and just cant get comfortable accompanied by bleeding then every thing is all good :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh this itch, crazy i mean theres nothing down there lol, some clear discharge but thats it... IDK...
Did i mention i got my apititie back, Still no MS but Im always wanting to eat lol


----------



## wishfulone

I am also cautiously pregnant with my first. I will be due end of aug. It is still sinking in. My doctor won't see me until I'm past 10 weeks...so I have to wait. Makes it harder to sink in. I am very excited but super nervous. My main symptoms are mild period-like cramping and I am super exhausted no matter how much I sleep. I am glad to have this site because we are waiting to announce our pregnancy for a few weeks, but I am so nervous I NEED people to talk to!


----------



## wontgiveup

wishfulone said:


> I am also cautiously pregnant with my first. I will be due end of aug. It is still sinking in. My doctor won't see me until I'm past 10 weeks...so I have to wait. Makes it harder to sink in. I am very excited but super nervous. My main symptoms are mild period-like cramping and I am super exhausted no matter how much I sleep. I am glad to have this site because we are waiting to announce our pregnancy for a few weeks, but I am so nervous I NEED people to talk to!

Glad you can join us, any morning Sickness yet?
How far along are you, make a ticker :) 
My first scan and ob app is at 8wks2days


----------



## wontgiveup

Damn yep sounds like thrush... Crap now what
https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womenshealth/thrush.htm
I guess its common in pregnant women but i wonder what they do to treat it cause its driving me crazy.... 
Weird thing is i have no discharge like that clear and very little creamy cm TMI (sorry)
INFO anyone Guess ill call the doctor tomorow even tho its embarressing to talk about... But thats what there for.


----------



## GoingBananas

wontgiveup said:


> Damn yep sounds like thrush... Crap now what
> https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womenshealth/thrush.htm
> I guess its common in pregnant women but i wonder what they do to treat it cause its driving me crazy....
> Weird thing is i have no discharge like that clear and very little creamy cm TMI (sorry)
> INFO anyone Guess ill call the doctor tomorow even tho its embarressing to talk about... But thats what there for.

It sounds exactly like thrush! Nothing to be concerned about at all as its very common with any hormonal changes, ESP pregnancy. I suffer a lot from thrush and there are external creams you can use which soothe as well as what's called a pessary which is like a table or cream you insert with a tampon applicator type device. It's uncomfortable but when I was at my doc recently for a severe case, she told me its most common in pregnant women.
Tmi but my thrush has been so bad before that I have had raw like sores down there. Gross, itchy, painful, normal.


----------



## wontgiveup

Thank goodness someone feels my pain lol
Does the doc give it to you or can i buy it at walmart or a drug store, cause doc scripts are always so expensive :(
Is monastate for yeast infection... Is a yeast infection and Trush the same thing??


----------



## JJsmom

I was going to say it sounds like a yeast infection but I'm unfamiliar with thrush. No ms is normal. There are a lot of ladies on the July board I'm on that didn't have ms. Some had it, others had HG. I didn't have ms much. I have only been sick twice so far this pregnancy. Also only sick twice with my DS. Yes I know I'm not pregnant with #1, but hoping to give a bit of advice if wanted. :) I would definitely call your doc up and they can check you for an infection. I had a yeast infection once and the doc just handed me a thing to use for it and I didn't have to fill a script but that was just my doc office at the time. I apparently had an infection with my DS and they gave me a massive horse pill to take....took it the first time = first time vomiting with his pregnancy lol!


----------



## wishfulone

I am at 4+5. MY BBs are feeling sore and I am some mild cramping. I get small bouts of nausea that comes and goes, but nothing major yet. I am just praying for a sticky little bean!


----------



## GoingBananas

I'm not sure where you are exactly but in Australia you can just go to the chemist and ask for it. If I were you, go to the chemist, speak to the actual chemist, tell him/her you're pregnant and what's best to take. Thrush/yeast infection is just bad bacteria taking over more than it should. Common when taking antibiotics, pregnant, run down, if you wear wet bathers for too long... Anything these days!! The external cream will really help soothe immediately and the internal pessary will kill off all hidden bacteria.


----------



## wontgiveup

Thanks ladys :)
Luckly the itch has calmed down, Im still not sure if its thrush or just from wipeing So much...


----------



## wishfulone

wontgiveup, have you changed soaps or laundry detergent? I know some of those bother me. OR maybe you're just more sensitive to the same ones you used to use. Hoping it gets better!! That is such an awful feeling. Avoid itching, you can crack the skin and that gets super painful!


----------



## wontgiveup

Well lets see, Vagisal wipes, vagisal cream that could have made it worse who knows, And no i dont think its a yeast infection iv had that befor i dont have the discharge in fact im having ewcm with creamy white cm mixed in doesnt sound like a discharge infection at all, but who knows??? 
My only question is can Trush or Yeast infection do harm to my baby or just me?


----------



## JJsmom

If I remember correctly, I think it can only affect the baby if you have one when it's born. But I'm not 100% sure as I don't know anything about thrush. Here is what I found.

https://www.babycenter.com.au/a485/thrush-in-pregnancy


----------



## GoingBananas

Freaking out. Had some mild cramps which is normal but just went to the bathroom and was wiping brown blood. I've had normal white cm since implantation bleeding so this is scaring me. It seems like if its red or with bad cramps then its something to worry about as brown blood is 'old blood'. Just freaking out.
Everyone cross your fingers for everything to be alright!


----------



## wishfulone

prayers for you 'goingbananas.'


----------



## JJsmom

GoingBananas said:


> Freaking out. Had some mild cramps which is normal but just went to the bathroom and was wiping brown blood. I've had normal white cm since implantation bleeding so this is scaring me. It seems like if its red or with bad cramps then its something to worry about as brown blood is 'old blood'. Just freaking out.
> Everyone cross your fingers for everything to be alright!

Try to relax. Have you strained going to the bathroom or had sex within the last day? This could cause it as well.


----------



## GoingBananas

Now when wiping its red blood. Just spoke to the Ob who has booked me in for a scan on Monday but said unfortunately at this stage it sounds like a mc. I'll keep you posted. This sucks. :(


----------



## wontgiveup

Had the same thing today freaked me out but havent had anything since then and thats been at least 10 hours ago... FXD its nothing for you... Think positive and try not to worry about it and know that cramping is normal if you havent got the book WHAT TO EXPECT WHEN YOUR EXPECTING i recomend it... its like the pregnancy bible lol


----------



## wontgiveup

Oh no i hope not, your in my prayers!
Id put yourself on bedrest until monday


----------



## GoingBananas

Ok last update from me for a while. The bleeding got really heavy and thick. There was a lot of it. Looks like I'm out this time. At least I know I can get pregnant now, it's just hard to have the thrill disappear in an instant. I have my fingers crossed for all you guys xx


----------



## Loubyroo

So sorry GoingBannanas :hugs:


----------



## JJsmom

:( bananas, go to the ER and tell them you're bleeding. They should do a scan and let you know for sure. :hugs:


----------



## wishfulone

aw. I am so sorry you have to go through this GoingBananas. Try to stay strong! A reminder to us all that this can happen to anyone of us at anytime


----------



## wontgiveup

:cry: Im sorry bananas I agree about going to the er part they can let you know for sure, but i have to say my sister in law was in and out of the er with this same thing and the baby was just fine, they never found out why it was happening and she is do in 2 weeks...


----------



## JLMC

I'm so sorry Bananas... My thoughts are with you. Let us know if you have that scan hun xxx


----------



## GoingBananas

Thanks guys :) I have a scan on Monday so will see what's happening then. Honestly, I'm not getting my hopes up as the bleeding and cramping has continued through the night, like a heavy period. I'm feeling better this morning about it all, these things happen to so so many people and if its happened this early, there was clearly something wrong. Just means that when I have a sticky bean down the track, it will be with the right healthy little baby :)


----------



## JJsmom

Sorry to hear this bananas. But from what I've heard is that women that it does happen to are a lot more fertile right afterwards. Is this the first time you've been pregnant? When I was 20 was the first time I was pregnant. I lost that one. I didn't try afterwards as it was a new relationship. I eventually fell pregnant again a couple years later when I was more ready and have my wonderful DS! I hear a lot of women lose their first one but most of them don't even know it because it happens when their period comes. But there are also several ladies that have a chronic hematoma by their uterus which causes bleeding as well. It's just a pocket of blood that sits there. :hugs:


----------



## GoingBananas

Thanks jjsmom! We shall see how things go tomorrow. I've passed several clots now so am pretty sure it's clear now what's happened. On a positive note, I'm enjoying a glass of wine at the beach with my hubby this evening! Will have my scan tomorrow before New Year's Eve and will celebrate as planned a few months ago if the mc is confirmed. After 24 bad hours, I'm now at peace with it all and know that there was something bad enough there to stop the pg continuing.
Looking forward to trying again next month :)
Best of luck to all of you xoxo


----------



## wontgiveup

Going bananas If its true that its a MC then id like you to join the thread i started when i first started here it helped me out so much while TTC :) I still pop in time to time...:hugs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...t-new-start-dec-jan-testers-babydust-153.html



Well ladys, Iv had waves of nausea off and on since i woke up, but i managed to eat a pizza so guess thats good news... It just comes and goes and doesnt last but maybe 60 sec but when it hits it comes on strong then goes away real fast... Woke up with a bad head cold and headach ughhh not feeling very hot today... TMI and the itch continues cant wait to see the doc...


----------



## readyforhope1

hi ladies,

I am sorry I havent posted in awhile, but it was crazy with Christmas. I had my first viability ultrasound on December 21st and everything went great. We measured 6 weeks 1 day I bawled through the entire thing. They confirmed the heart beat as well. So I graduated from the fertility specialist to by regular OB. 

On Christmas we told our parents and it was great! I made "we are expecting a baby announcements" with a picture of the ultrasound. I have never heard our moms scream so loud. Best Christmas ever!!!

I called by OB in my home town on Dec 26 to make my first appointment and they got me in same day. So I got to talk to the nurse and doctor and got another ultrasound that is now measuring me at 6 weeks 6 days. And heartbeat was still good. I think that during the first trimester all new moms should have a ultrasound hooked up to them daily. I think it would relieve our stress of mc. 

Goingbananas I am sorry to here about what you are going through, my prays are with you. 

Have any of you put much consideration into the flu shot? I am having a really hard time with getting one or not. I never have had one and where I dont know how I react to one I am afraid to get one now that I am pregnant. What are your guys opinions?


----------



## wishfulone

I get a flu shot every year! I had one back i nSeptember, before I was pregnant, b ut I highly suggest it!


----------



## Bmama

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, the holidays were crazy for us! So sorry about your loss goingbananas :hugs:

Not much new for me, still very tired and nauseous 24/7. Actually feeling so sick like I'm hungover every day, no fun! I don't have my first scan until 3 more weeks so I am counting down the days, but it feels like forever!

hope everyone had a great holiday! How is everyone planning to celebrate the new year?


----------



## JJsmom

My doc office is trying to convince me to get the flu shot. I couldn't when I went in for my first appt because I had a horrible cold. Still not convinced as I've never had one since I can remember. I agree we should be able to get scans whenever we want! Like once a week would make me happy enough! LOL!

wontgiveup, nausea comes on mostly because of the hormone levels in your blood. Eating something right away makes it go away quickly. My doc suggests having crackers by the bed so as soon as you wake up you eat a couple and then you're able to get up and not be nauseated. 

I'm having problems with nausea now and it's driving me crazy! Eating isn't helping :( I don't know why I feel nauseated now. Cant eat meat. Found a great recipe online that I can't wait to try for black bean and corn quesadilla's. LOL! I'm excited to try it either tomorrow or New Years Day.


----------



## wontgiveup

I hope the lack of Ms doesnt mean a lack of HCG cause i havent heard back from my doc about my blood levels, thinking if i should call monday or not? youd think if something was wrong they would call me, but if they wait till my next app.. to tell me something was wrong with my blood i will raise hell and i mean HELL lol

Bananas if I were you, i think you should go to the er and ask them to do a ultrasound and see if they can here a heart beat... Even tho i no your appointment is in the morning, i realy hope things are ok, Bleeding can be caused by all kinds of things in early pregnancy, im hopeing you still have a sticky bean in there.

Welcome back ladys, glad to here things are going well readyforhope1
Bmama wow id go nuts, i get my first scan at 8wks2days...
And about the flu shot im not sure i mean everyone that i know who has had one ends up getn sick from it... so idk ill do if the doc suggests it i guess...


----------



## JJsmom

wontgiveup, they should call you if there is a problem. Lack of ms doesn't mean anything. I've only got sick twice so far this pregnancy. It seems I'm sicker now than I was in the first 12 weeks! Some get it later, some don't get it at all. With my DS I only got sick twice as well. I'm truly hoping I don't get sick anymore. I hate when it happens because I pop a ton of blood vessels in my eyes and they look polka dotted with the red dots that appear around my eyes. When I went in for my second appt I had to ask about my blood results as we had my thyroid levels checked and my sugar levels checked. They hadn't said anything so I thought it was my duty to ask them. This new doc I have though told me they put all their results on a website and I have a code to go on it and check it if I dont' want to wait until my next appt.


----------



## wontgiveup

Wow how cool is that 
Well hope the mS doesnt get to bad for you
And maybe itll stay away from me
But if it meant healthy baby id take the ms in a heart beat..


----------



## Bmama

about the flu shot, Dr's usually recommend it as the CDC recommends it for pregnant women. My midwife didn't even mention it to me, and I have made the decision not to get it as last shot a few years ago left me with the WORST flu of my life. My mom says to get it as she is a nurse but if you are otherwise healthy and avoid sick people you should be okay. The reason they want pregnant women to get it is that our immune system is down and we are more susceptible to pneumonia from the flu. You have to make whatever decision you feel comfortable with. For me the small amount of mercury in the flu shot doesn't seem worth it! Do some research online, I found that the amount of mercury in the shot is actually above what they recommend for pregnant women. they have a preservative free one but I don't know if that comes without mercury.


----------



## wishfulone

I think it also depends on your job. If you work with the public or lots of people, you're exposing yourself to many germs. I deal withcustomers and money at the bank i work at. Im exposed to a lot of icky germs. Money is dirty stuff.


----------



## Nela

*Waves* 

I'm also a first-timer. I don't want to get too ahead of myself since I have not seen the doc yet but things feel like they are going in the right direction at the moment.


----------



## wontgiveup

Welcome nela thanks for joining us
Im crampy think its do to constapation EHHHHH GRRRR
I already suffered from IBS befor pregnancy I just dont like cramping at all down there cause it puts me on edge all day... But iv been doing this off and on since i found out so its normal... 
No worrys until ya see bleeding then you should worry.. Last night i got worked up and had a slight anxiety attack and when that happens my right arm and hand achs like crazy, after i calmed down i had this pain in my right side were my ovarie is im guessing it took a hour for it to ease up scared me, woke up this morning to no pain Thank goodness!! when stuff like that happens, i was thinking oh no what if i caused something to go wrong when i got up set or what if its a ectompic pregnancy,(spelled wrong lol) 
Well ladys other then the the constant uncomfortable pressure down below my belly button i feel fine, fixing to fix me a ham/cheese hot pocket lol and take it easy on the couch...

Oh wait i forgot the best part want to know why i had a anxiety attack last night.. My husband is afraid to touch me he thinks he will hurt the baby, I wasnt mad but i was very sad cause we got all worked up and then he just stops and says i dont want to hurt you.... lol aww but i told him no you wont, i alson said we dont have to have intercoarse to be intimate but by that time he needed to go to bed for work in the morning so short story short i was feeling rather lonely last night... Hes excited about are scan on the 14th if i dont choke up ill ask the doctor about what he thinks about sex


----------



## JJsmom

Bananas, did you get any news today?

wontgiveup, You should ask the question about sex! Let me tell you...it won't be the first or even the thousanth time they've heard it! They get that question all the time because men are always scared at first! Even my OH was as well! He wanted it though but I lost my drive so he was the one moping around feeling lonely. Another friend is over halfway through her pregnancy and she even asked the doc in front of him and he refuses to believe it. So she hasn't been touched since she found out she was pregnant. Men are funny sometimes. If it causes bleeding or problems, then the doc will suggest no sex for a certain amount of time. Good luck with your scan!! Not too much longer now!!!!! I go in for my next appt on Wednesday. Then I think/hope that my gender scan will be my next appt!!!


----------



## Nela

*waves to wontgiveup*

Awww :hugs: I'm 100% that the Mr. will react the exact same way as your hubby. He's already super protective. Lol :haha:


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Everyone!

Just got my BFP!!! We are so excited and can't wait to experience this journey with all you ladies!

Wontgiveup, I couldn't get your link to work, but I tracked down your thread, LOL:)

My BBs are hurting like crazy for the last week! I had a feeling this meant something b/c they usually don't hurt like this:) Until the BFP, I was so afraid to believe any of my symptoms. But, I just felt different this time. Can't quite pinpoint it, but so many say they just know when they are preggo and I can kinda see what they mean. Hoping I'm able to sleep tonight despite the excitement!


----------



## wishfulone

Hello all! I am still getting used to the idea of finally being pregnant. I am so nervous! I worry constantly that it will not stick!!! I know I need to focus my attention elsewhere. I am feeling alright so far. A lot of sleepiness and sore BBs. Occasional nausea. I am scared to tell even my closest family members because I worry about losing the baby and having to deal with telling everyone about the loss. Am I alone in this? Who else is worried about the possibility of loss? I am super grateful to have made it this far and am working hard to take care of myself during this crucial time!


----------



## wishfulone

Oh yes, and a far amount of cramping that comes and goes. This is my first pregnancy, so I dont know how much cramping is normal. As long as I am not curled up in pain and am not bleeding, I am assuming this is normal, as I have been told it is.


----------



## wontgiveup

Well ladys i had the scare of my life with this Pregnancy last night,
Hubby and i had sex, no penatration, I orgasmed and then after words i had some bleeding.. Id like to add i never had anycramping, just a red stain on the tp the size of your tongue.
After that i didnt have anymore bleeding..
Called doc had to leave a message with nurse i marked is as urgent, hope to here from them soon until then im on bed rest lol just to be on the safe side hubby agrees and wants me to take it easy..

I cried and cried felt like i was loosing a loved one, hubby calmed me down bless his heart hes so good with me... He told me not to worry and then we looked up how common it was to bleed after sex during pregnancy, then i went to bed only to wake up with a awful tummy ach must have been something i ate yesterday cause it sure didnt sit well with me that and the anxiety of thought of mc prob didnt help with the tummy troubles..

Welcome amanda glad you can join im so happy for you girl.


----------



## wontgiveup

Nurse called she said it was completly normal to pass blood after any kind of sex, cause the cervix is more pronouced and sensitive and filled with blood... something around those lines... She said not to worry about it inless it becomes like my monthly and cramping...

So while researching i found a great great site ladys it answers all kinds of questions here the link.
https://www.franklypregnant.com/askar...s&Masturbation
Sorry about the last part thats just what i happend to be looking at when i copyed and pasted it... Theres a giant list of topics then answers to questions related to...


----------



## AmandaWI

Wishfulone, I am with you on the nervousness. I keep feeling like af is here and then I go to the bathroom and it's just cm. Anyone have this problem? I think I'm still just so excited and anxious about it all. Hopefully in a week or so, I'll be better. I could hardly sleep last night. I also am having slight cramping, twitches, and weird pulling feelings. But, I'm pretty sure that's all normal. The cramping gets me nervous though.

I keep telling myself, at least now I know I can get preggers. Even if it doesn't work out, which I hope hope hope that it does :)

Wontgiveup, so glad everything is OK!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Question for you ladies: Do you use your last af date or ovulations date when trying to calculate your estimated due date? What do the Drs usually use?


----------



## Loubyroo

AmandaWI said:


> Question for you ladies: Do you use your last af date or ovulations date when trying to calculate your estimated due date? What do the Drs usually use?

Always the first day of your last period


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> Wishfulone, I am with you on the nervousness. I keep feeling like af is here and then I go to the bathroom and it's just cm. Anyone have this problem? I think I'm still just so excited and anxious about it all. Hopefully in a week or so, I'll be better. I could hardly sleep last night. I also am having slight cramping, twitches, and weird pulling feelings. But, I'm pretty sure that's all normal. The cramping gets me nervous though.
> 
> I keep telling myself, at least now I know I can get preggers. Even if it doesn't work out, which I hope hope hope that it does :)
> 
> Wontgiveup, so glad everything is OK!!

I can relate to you and wishfulone because ever since seeing the blood im more on edge then i was befor, every slight cramp twitch or pulling feeling makes me not want to move, and im haveing some slight watery cm today so i feel like the bleeding is back every couple of mins.. GRRR I wish my scan would hurry up and get here... the 14th couldnt get here any sooner... Iv put my self on bed rest...


----------



## wontgiveup

Amanda yep "the last day of your menstral period... And for women who dont know there last mP then they would do rutine Scan to see how the baby is progressing to guess how far along and when your do day may be... :)


----------



## wontgiveup

HOw is everyone today....


----------



## wishfulone

I also get the cm and thin its my period until I go check. The cramps come n go and are soooo similar to af cramps.

Due date goes off first date of last menstrual cycle...that's what my doc does here... I believe that is assumina 40 weeks as term. Good luck!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks! That's what I thought, but someone on another thread told me ovulation day because it's more accurate. For me it makes like a 10 day difference because I ovulated on cd24.

I know what you mean, it's so hard when pregnancy symptoms are so simmilar to PMS. It drives me crazy!


----------



## akilgore2012

New here on the pregnancy boards! I just found out I am pregnant with our first!! 4 positive tests later and I finally believe it!


----------



## AmandaWI

Congrats! I just found out last night, too :)


----------



## JLMC

Welcome akilgore congrats xx


----------



## JLMC

And Amanda :) xx


----------



## wontgiveup

akilgore2012 said:


> New here on the pregnancy boards! I just found out I am pregnant with our first!! 4 positive tests later and I finally believe it!

Congrats girl, whens your first prenatal app with your doc... Some dont do scan or prenantal app till 8-12 wks hopefully you dont have to wait that long lol


----------



## akilgore2012

Thank you and congrats Amanda! 

They are waiting for the second blood test results. The nurse said it will most likely be next week since my cycle is totally off and I haven't had a period since coming off of BCP in November!!


----------



## JJsmom

I hope you ladies are having a great day!!! I'm going to attempt to answer a couple of questions several of you had asked. 

Yes bleeding is normal unless associated with cramping worse than AF and a lot of bleeding. 

Slight cramping, twinges, pulling is very normal as the uterus is getting larger. Trust me I had my scare when I was having round ligament pain. 

You will get loads of CM as your body is creating the mucus plug for your pregnancy. Even though I'm 14 weeks I still see CM when I wipe at times. 

wontgiveup, I've noticed after I had a massive orgasm with OH that my tummy was very achy due to the fact I don't use those muscles often enough. LOL! But I noticed that it is attributed to those muscles working out. 

Going by the ovulation date doesn't give you the exact date at times. I knew exactly when I O'd and based on that, I should be due around my birthday July 9th. But...when they asked me for first day of last menstrual period I told them and they said EDD July 4th. I didn't believe them until I had my scan at what I thought was 8 weeks and it turned out I was 9 weeks! So needless to say, go by the first day of your last. :) 

Had my appt today! Blood pressure was up so they sent me home with a tub and I have to do a 24 hr urine sample. I have to dump all of it in there and keep it in the fridge! UGH!!!! But at least that will be done with on Saturday. LOL! Heard the heartbeat and it has dropped from 170 two weeks ago to 148! I was concerned but the doc said it was normal to drop and everything is fine! :) We get to find out what we're having in 5 weeks from today! I'll be exactly 19 weeks! YAY!!


----------



## wontgiveup

JJsmom said:


> I hope you ladies are having a great day!!! I'm going to attempt to answer a couple of questions several of you had asked.
> 
> Yes bleeding is normal unless associated with cramping worse than AF and a lot of bleeding.
> 
> Slight cramping, twinges, pulling is very normal as the uterus is getting larger. Trust me I had my scare when I was having round ligament pain.
> 
> You will get loads of CM as your body is creating the mucus plug for your pregnancy. Even though I'm 14 weeks I still see CM when I wipe at times.
> 
> wontgiveup, I've noticed after I had a massive orgasm with OH that my tummy was very achy due to the fact I don't use those muscles often enough. LOL! But I noticed that it is attributed to those muscles working out.
> 
> Going by the ovulation date doesn't give you the exact date at times. I knew exactly when I O'd and based on that, I should be due around my birthday July 9th. But...when they asked me for first day of last menstrual period I told them and they said EDD July 4th. I didn't believe them until I had my scan at what I thought was 8 weeks and it turned out I was 9 weeks! So needless to say, go by the first day of your last. :)
> 
> Had my appt today! Blood pressure was up so they sent me home with a tub and I have to do a 24 hr urine sample. I have to dump all of it in there and keep it in the fridge! UGH!!!! But at least that will be done with on Saturday. LOL! Heard the heartbeat and it has dropped from 170 two weeks ago to 148! I was concerned but the doc said it was normal to drop and everything is fine! :) We get to find out what we're having in 5 weeks from today! I'll be exactly 19 weeks! YAY!!

ty so much for your great info it helped ease my mind i know :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Morning ladys, Couldnt sleep in this morning kept choking on snot running down my throat from my sinuses. I think its called a nasal drip anyways i get it offten mostly when i lay down at night. It drives me crazy! I think its gotn worse since i got pregnant...
lol I had such a craving for cherry choc chip from ben&jerrys last night "so bad" im still craving it lol


----------



## akilgore2012

wontgiveup said:


> Morning ladys, Couldnt sleep in this morning kept choking on snot running down my throat from my sinuses. I think its called a nasal drip anyways i get it offten mostly when i lay down at night. It drives me crazy! I think its gotn worse since i got pregnant...
> lol I had such a craving for cherry choc chip from ben&jerrys last night "so bad" im still craving it lol

Good morning!! Oh yea, that's called post nasal drip in the ER here. It can be quite annoying! I have had a runny/stuffy nose for the past week!! I'm attributing it to this pregnancy I'm hoping to hold on to! :winkwink:

Today I have started to get some mild cramping/pinching. It worries me because I'm still pretty early but hopefully it is just our little babes making a home in there. 

And cravings, omg! I wanted nothing but cheddar cheese yesterday!! So weird, but so good! Haha!! :dohh:


----------



## kaili

im here to join you guys =D!!!


----------



## wontgiveup

welcome kaili and akilgore2012 congrats again on your bfps, yeah pintching and pulling is normal and nothing to worry about inless you are bending over with pain... then id worry..
Well woke up super bored so planed a day out with my brother only now that im all dressed up and ready to go Nausea has started to set in... And i think im getn a headach.. darn lol oh well the joys of pregnancy... I also feel like a nap comeing on 
Im def getn my ben&jerry icecream today lol yum


----------



## wishfulone

Welcome all! I had a new type of twinging pinching pain last night. It was right below my belly button area. Felting like muscles pulling. Not awful. I kind of enjoyed it. Anyone else that? I had only had cramping before then.


----------



## AmandaWI

Welcome Kaili!! I loved your pics on the other thread:) I need to get a digital, LOL! 

Took another frer this morning, so much fun! It's weird that the first one I took the right line was really dark and this morning it was opposite. Any thoughts? I know it doesn't matter because they are both clearly positive, but I just thought it strange. I assumed the control line was the really dark one and the other was my test line.


----------



## AmandaWI

Wishfulone, I just noticed our tickers are exactly the same!!!! When is your EDD?

I have felt the muscle pulling, too. It's weird, but good:) I've also felt like I have a stitck in my side at times. Like if I stretch too far, it pulls.


----------



## GoingBananas

Hey team, for those asking earlier, I went and had my scan on New Year's Eve and the uterus was empty. Bloods showed very very low hcg to.
On the positive, I have very healthy and fertile looking organs with lots of eggs so we shall try again soon! Hope you're all coping with MS and I hope to pop back in with my next bfp :)


----------



## wishfulone

I havent been to doctor yet but being off my last af i am due aug 31, 2013. Doc wont see me until 10 weeks Because of the rates of miscarriage so early.

Goingbananas, sorry to hear. Prayers for you in the near future.


----------



## Bmama

AmandaWI said:


> Welcome Kaili!! I loved your pics on the other thread:) I need to get a digital, LOL!
> 
> Took another frer this morning, so much fun! It's weird that the first one I took the right line was really dark and this morning it was opposite. Any thoughts? I know it doesn't matter because they are both clearly positive, but I just thought it strange. I assumed the control line was the really dark one and the other was my test line.

I had the same thing happen to me when I tested at around 5 weeks, my control line was way lighter than the test line. When I looked it up I found that when you have really high HCG levels the test strip will pull all the coloring out and almost fade the control line- aka it's a good sign you have a really strong BFP! :happydance:


----------



## miriam

hello ladies 

do u mind me join in?? i had my first bfp on 1st jan wht a beautiful new year gift :) i m 4week one day. had a clearblue digi today which said 2-3 weeks.

my symptoms are slight craming sore nipples,tired and dont feel like eat at all and insomnia which i really hate coz m hardly having a sleep for 3 to 4 hours at night.
i've got to book my first app with mid wife.
how are u all doing????


----------



## JJsmom

Banana's sorry to hear about your loss!! :hugs: So glad they saw lots of healthy organs and praying you get another BFP soon!!!! 

Congrats to you ladies that recently got your BFP!

wontgiveup, enjoy those naps when you can!!! I always enjoyed them when I got home from work or during the middle of my homework on the weekends. LOL!


----------



## wontgiveup

Welcome ladys congrats on your bfps, nice to see some new faces
Bananas just curious how many weeks were you when they did the scan was today your first scan... Im scared that ill go in for my first and there wont be anything in there but if that were true youd think id be bleeding or looseing symptoms right?? Sorry im just a worrier, i worrie all the time, i need to stop!!! 
Hubby tells me to calm down, nothing i say or do or put anything out of place is going to cause a mc, lol i had to laugh at that one, cause he reads right through me lol
As for me, my brother took me to oldnavy i bought a pair of maternity jeans, there so expensive tho i hate it... Im going to try this local shop "time after time"


----------



## AmandaWI

So sorry for your loss Bananas :( Glad everything looked good on your scan and hope to see you get another BFP soon! Sending prayers your way!

Wishfulone, according to my last af, my edd is Aug 30th, but I haven't been to the Dr yet either.

Welcome Miriam!! Glad you found the thread:)

Thanks Bmama! Apparently they don't put enough dye in those things, LOL!

I scheduled my first appt today....January 21st. The nurse even said they might do an early ultrasound if I'm measuring small since I ovulated cd24.


----------



## kaili

Anyone care to enlighten me, since we're all around the same schedule... According to my FF, I'm due somewhere between the 13-15th of September. That puts me toward the end of week 3 of pregnancy. I was just sitting on the couch about 10 minutes ago, started sweating SEVERELY out of nowhere, got instant diarreah, and while on the toilet with the diarreah problem, I threw up once. Ate dinner like two hours ago, as soon as I threw up I feel better, didn't feel sick at ALL before hand. I'm guessing this is the start of "morning sickness"? Is it not too early, and does anyone else experience this yet?


----------



## AmandaWI

I haven't really felt nauseous yet or gotten sick, but I have gotten super warm out of nowhere and felt like I was going to pass out until I cooled off. I also had a little diarreah issue the night before I got my BFP. I just figured it was something I ate, but maybe not. Hope you feel better soon and it doesn't continue:)


----------



## wontgiveup

kaili said:


> Anyone care to enlighten me, since we're all around the same schedule... According to my FF, I'm due somewhere between the 13-15th of September. That puts me toward the end of week 3 of pregnancy. I was just sitting on the couch about 10 minutes ago, started sweating SEVERELY out of nowhere, got instant diarreah, and while on the toilet with the diarreah problem, I threw up once. Ate dinner like two hours ago, as soon as I threw up I feel better, didn't feel sick at ALL before hand. I'm guessing this is the start of "morning sickness"? Is it not too early, and does anyone else experience this yet?

Nausea is the devil glad i dont have it yet... And im confused, cause were all farther then you are and we are due in august how is it your due in SEPT..


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> I haven't really felt nauseous yet or gotten sick, but I have gotten super warm out of nowhere and felt like I was going to pass out until I cooled off. I also had a little diarreah issue the night before I got my BFP. I just figured it was something I ate, but maybe not. Hope you feel better soon and it doesn't continue:)

Warm/hotflashes CHECK
Nausea NOPE
Diarreah CHECK
Ive read its ok not to have any nausea but the lack of does scare me tho


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> Nausea is the devil glad i dont have it yet... And im confused, cause were all farther then you are and we are due in august how is it your due in SEPT..

Well if you're farther along than me, that mean's you're due before me... and august is before september, so it makes sense to me? Pregnancy brain catching ya a little early? =P 

haha my brains not fully here either, I called my aunt to wish her happy birthday, forgot i called her and called again an hour later earlier today!


----------



## AmandaWI

I wouldn't let it scare you, I would embrace it, haha! You never know, it might sneak up on any moment:) My sister was sick 24/7 from week 7-15!! Hoping I'm not like her, but will be happy to deal with it as long as I have a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## AmandaWI

Haha! Kaili, that is too funny. Hubby claims I talked to him last night about something and I have no memory of it! I can only imagine what I'll be like when pregnancy brain really sets in, LOL!


----------



## wontgiveup

kaili said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Nausea is the devil glad i dont have it yet... And im confused, cause were all farther then you are and we are due in august how is it your due in SEPT..
> 
> Well if you're farther along than me, that mean's you're due before me... and august is before september, so it makes sense to me? Pregnancy brain catching ya a little early? =P
> 
> haha my brains not fully here either, I called my aunt to wish her happy birthday, forgot i called her and called again an hour later earlier today!Click to expand...

oh my goodness im so so so so sorry, i was thinking sept came befor august oh my were has my head gone LMAO


----------



## wontgiveup

yes i have had a bad bad case of pregnancy brain lately i mean ill be talking about something and totaly forget mid sentence lol, girl please forgive my stupidity lmao wow i prob just need to sleep


----------



## AmandaWI

Me too! I can't believe how tired I've been lately. Gave hubby a laugh today, I texted him "the appleseed says it's nap time!" I never thought I would notice so many symptoms this early. It's crazy. I used to think some pregnant women were crazy when they'd talk about such weird symptoms, LOL!


----------



## wontgiveup

lol i know right
Same here


----------



## wontgiveup

Im normaly a up all nighter, But now im lucky if i dont fall asleep befor 8pm
If i dont take a nap, i feel like a walking zombi once hubby gets home, normaly between 
5pm-9pm... so i have to take nap about noon lol it just happens i cant help it...


----------



## wontgiveup

As you may have heard, women who have morning sickness have a statistically lower risk of miscarriage. With that in mind, it's easy to start worrying that it's a bad sign if you have no nausea or vomiting.

Answer: 
However, lack of morning sickness is not considered a symptom of miscarriage. Although many women do have nausea and/or vomiting during pregnancy, many others have perfectly healthy pregnancies without any nausea at any point. In addition, it is not unusual for morning sickness to come and go, so fading morning sickness is not necessarily a sign of miscarriage either.

Thus, you should try not to over-analyze your pregnancy symptoms. Fluctuations in pregnancy symptoms are normal and there is a huge variation among women. But if you are worried because you're having symptoms of miscarriage, or if you continue to feel nervous, talk to your doctor to see if there's any way you can check that everything is alright so that you can feel reassured and relaxed.


----------



## GoingBananas

wontgiveup said:


> Welcome ladys congrats on your bfps, nice to see some new faces
> Bananas just curious how many weeks were you when they did the scan was today your first scan... Im scared that ill go in for my first and there wont be anything in there but if that were true youd think id be bleeding or looseing symptoms right?? Sorry im just a worrier, i worrie all the time, i need to stop!!!
> Hubby tells me to calm down, nothing i say or do or put anything out of place is going to cause a mc, lol i had to laugh at that one, cause he reads right through me lol
> As for me, my brother took me to oldnavy i bought a pair of maternity jeans, there so expensive tho i hate it... Im going to try this local shop "time after time"

The only reason I went for a scan was because I had heavy bleeding and was passing clots etc. my first scan was booked in for 30th of jan. I was 6 weeks when I MC. Let me assure you, if you have a natural mc, you will know. It's like a super heavy thick period. Gross. Sounds like everything is travelling really well for you!!


----------



## JJsmom

wontgiveup, that is right that you don't always have ms. With me I didn't have it much but did notice every other day or two I'd feel a little nausea but nothing like I'd get sick until a bit later on in this pregnancy. I feel more nausea now than I did in my first trimester. At this point though eating doesn't necessarily fix it for me like it did in the first trimester. 

As far as maternity clothes, I don't have any shops up here like I thought there would be so I'm stuck with having to buy belly bands online or driving 30-45 mins to a maternity store. When I was pregnant with DS, I got some really good deals on the clearance racks at sears! You might find the "out of season" on the clearance racks which would be a great time for you to buy them now! That way the short sleeve shirt and what not would be good for you to get since you'll be the most pregnant during the hottest time of the year. I spent $88 on 2 pants and a shirt (shirt was only $14.50) on New Years Day at a plus size store because they happened to just get those two pairs of stretchy pants in! I was asking the clerk about a pair of yoga pants I saw and she pointed out these other stretchy ones and I said they don't have maternity stores here anymore. I was excited to find them but hated paying over $30 per pair!


----------



## kaili

Dear Little Bean, 

Thanks for waking me up every 3 hours last night to pee. Even though I feel like a zombie today, it reminded me that you're in there and it reminded me how much Daddy and I love you and that September is going to bring the best day of my life to me. So please feel free to wake me up, make me barf, cause me hot flashes, make me fat, and metaphorically punch my boobies, because its all worth it just to know you are finally here!!

Love, Mommy


----------



## wontgiveup

My little one wakes me up to pee every hour lol
So last night was a ruff one cause my legs and hands ached well more like my lower body, My hands were very heavy and legs literly cronic pain(mispelled sorry) anyway DH wakes up and says baby i think you need to take a benadryl i thought about it a min and he was right i was haveing another reaction on the inside on the body cause the burning had begun shortly after taking the benadryl i had took it just in time befor a allergic reaction breakdown, thank goodness cause the stress of all the itching and burning would have caused some serious stress on my body and i was worried about the baby be exposed to that im just so happy allen suggested it and thought of it befor i did, he knows how i get im glad he has watched over me with open eyes over the yrs so he can recongize all the signs of a outbreak...
Well 4 hours latter i woke to bad joint pain and Allen told me to take a tylenol ( That the doc wouldnt have put it on the list of meds i can take if it wasnt safe) i havent hurt since i took it 5 hours ago :)
Infact im ready to start my day, i will say this though my hands are very very cold lol


----------



## miriam

so sorry for your loss GoingBananas hope every thing ll b fine for u n u ll join us soon..
i am super sleepy cant even keep my eyes open right now but m trying not to sleep bcoz i know i wont get a sleep at night which i dont normally get these days.
do u ladies still have any cramping??? i dont feel any just some twinges here n there. is it normal????


----------



## AmandaWI

I am so tired, too! I just want to take a nap, but I can't because I'm working. Good thing I'm leaving early today:) No, I haven't had much cramping anymore. A little here and there, but mostly just pulling, stretching, and twinges. I'm pretty sure that's very normal.

Kaili, I love your letter:)

Wontgiveup, glad you're feeling better today and sounds like DH is great!

So, I'm thinking of telling my sister tomorrow. I'm 6 weeks today. When did you girls tell anyone? My sister has a 19 month old son. So, my plan was to make a hat and embroider "Big Cousin" on the front and give it to her as a belated "Christmas present." What do you think? It all depends if I can get it done on time. Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight :)


----------



## miriam

love your idea Amanda :) she ll defiantly b very happy for u.
i've just told my mum n my mother in law n ll wait few more weeks to tell friends n family but cant wait really.
by the way i had abt two hour nap already :)


----------



## kaili

I told the 3 ppl I talk to daily (DH of course, my oldest sister, and my grandma)... I am waiting til after my first appointment on the 25th to tell my parents and in laws. We have ordered infant onesies that say "I love my grandma!" for when that day comes. And for our friends, DH is going to post a comment that says "achievement unlocked: finally knocked up my wife. 100 pts" on my facebook wall


----------



## kaili

And as for the tiredness and napping, im not really tired, but I am napping anyway because its not the insomnia that keeps me up at night, its the urge to pee!!


----------



## miriam

nice ideas kaili for telling ur family n friends :)
is it ur first app wid midwife at 25?? n wen u booked it?
coz i've no idea when to book the app i wnt to doc yesterday n he gave me midwife number to book my first appointment but i was wondering if its to early to book???


----------



## wishfulone

Congrats all and what fun ideas on how to tell people. We are planning to tell my parents this weekend, but we want to let them know we would like them to keep it a secret until my first doctor appointment in a month. The risks are just too high right now for me to feel ready to tell everyone. I do not want to deal with telling people about a MC. I am only comfortable telling our parents and one of our siblings until we are almost out of the first trimester. 
We are from a very small town, so I know that if I tell even a few people, it will spread like wildfire and everyone will know within a couple of days. I am not ready for that.

Everyone's situation is different. I know that for all of us, it is definitely a difficult secret to keep!


----------



## akilgore2012

Good afternoon all!

So sorry bananas about your loss. We hope to see you back here soon seeing as everything else looked good! :)

We are going to tell DHs mom tonight I believe because he is SO EXCITED and just can't keep a secret to save his life. So I agreed. Then we will tell my parents tomorrow since I know they will be VERY upset if they find out his mom knew before them.

I literally just woke up from an on and off nap. I was so tired today and finally had some time to lay down. Then I could only nap in like 5 minute intervals. Boo! I'm still having the boob tenderness, slight cramps every now and then and a little bit of back pain. So far so good! :)


----------



## kaili

miriam said:


> nice ideas kaili for telling ur family n friends :)
> is it ur first app wid midwife at 25?? n wen u booked it?
> coz i've no idea when to book the app i wnt to doc yesterday n he gave me midwife number to book my first appointment but i was wondering if its to early to book???

well I'm guessing you are in Europe, but I'm in America and our OB/GYNs won't see pregnant women for their first visit until 7 weeks after the start of your last menstrual cycle, I booked mine 4 days ago when I found out I was pregnant, and they scheduled it for the 25th (my 7 week mark)

the exception is if you have a history of problems, for me its my first pregnancy and I got my BFP after 3 months so they're not considering me a high risk and therefore won't see me immediately.

I'm fine with this though because I'd rather wait til 7 weeks because at least by then they can do blood tests and an u/s!


----------



## kaili

wishfulone said:


> Everyone's situation is different. I know that for all of us, it is definitely a difficult secret to keep!

I don't know which is worse, the Two week wait or the 12 week wait to tell everyone we know!!!


----------



## JJsmom

I told my immediate family right away. My little sister knew first, then went from there. But I told them all not to tell anyone because I hadn't told anyone else. LOL! So they knew but didn't talk about it to each other. For the rest of my family, I bought a tshirt that said "I'm going to be a big brother" for my son to wear on Thanksgiving. So he wore that and it got a good response from my Aunt/Uncle. I told my coworkers after I had my ultrasound at 9 weeks. I had to see that heartbeat before I told anyone. Of course they were upset I waited so long but I had to be sure as I have had a loss before, even though it was 12 years ago, it's still fresh in my mind.


----------



## kaili

just out of curiosity... does anyone else notice their bump already? I'm naturally like 5ish pounds underweight, but I'm looking at my side profile right now, and I have to suck in to make it look like it normally looks.

I didn't think the bump became noticeable til a few more weeks in (I'm only at what I think is 4weeks today) or is it the bloating?

OR HOLY GOD ARE THERE LIKE 5 BABIES IN THERE?!?


----------



## akilgore2012

I'm going to go with bloating. My BFF was like twice as small as me when she got pregnant and the only things you could see was her bloat for quite some time. And she knew it was bloating because it would fluctuate.


----------



## miriam

thanx kiali for ur reply yes i am im UK n here we have to wait until at least 8 weeks to see a midwife. i ll give her a ring and find out abt it i am worried bcoz m going away on 23 jan n wont b back until April and wanted to see midwife before i fly away. hopefully every thing b ok for me.

and i think your bump would be bloating only coz m having the same thing. dont worry we will get actuall bumps soon:)

Is anybody having lots of cm ??? i m just keep getting it alot 2day(sorry tmi) and every time i think AF is here but it just cm????


----------



## AmandaWI

Love all the ideas for sharing the wonderful news! I think I'm just going to tell my sister for now and then our parents in a week or 2. I'll wait until after my first appt to tell everyone else:) It's so hard to keep it a secret. But, I also think it will be weird to tell anyone since we've kept the whole ttc thing a secret.

DH came up with a new idea to tell his dad. He wants to wrap up the fruit or whatever is an example of the size of our baby at the time. When his dad asks what it is, he'll say "That's how big your grandchild is." This will be his first grandbaby, so I think he'll figure it out.

I agree the bump is probably just bloating, I've been getting that on and off too. For your first I think most don't start showing until the second trimest. Anyone know if that's right?

Miriam, I know what you mean about the cm feeling like af. I had that a few days ago and it drove me crazy!!! Much better today:)


----------



## AmandaWI

akilgore2012 said:


> Good afternoon all!
> 
> So sorry bananas about your loss. We hope to see you back here soon seeing as everything else looked good! :)
> 
> We are going to tell DHs mom tonight I believe because he is SO EXCITED and just can't keep a secret to save his life. So I agreed. Then we will tell my parents tomorrow since I know they will be VERY upset if they find out his mom knew before them.
> 
> I literally just woke up from an on and off nap. I was so tired today and finally had some time to lay down. Then I could only nap in like 5 minute intervals. Boo! I'm still having the boob tenderness, slight cramps every now and then and a little bit of back pain. So far so good! :)

How far along are you? You should create a ticker :) I know what you mean about family being upset that you told others first. I'm a little worried about that. We decided to tell my MIL last because we're not sure she'll be able to keep a secret. But, I think she'll be upset, especially since her and my FIL are divorced. Oh well, hopefully she'll get over it quickly :)


----------



## akilgore2012

AmandaWI said:


> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon all!
> 
> So sorry bananas about your loss. We hope to see you back here soon seeing as everything else looked good! :)
> 
> We are going to tell DHs mom tonight I believe because he is SO EXCITED and just can't keep a secret to save his life. So I agreed. Then we will tell my parents tomorrow since I know they will be VERY upset if they find out his mom knew before them.
> 
> I literally just woke up from an on and off nap. I was so tired today and finally had some time to lay down. Then I could only nap in like 5 minute intervals. Boo! I'm still having the boob tenderness, slight cramps every now and then and a little bit of back pain. So far so good! :)
> 
> How far along are you? You should create a ticker :) I know what you mean about family being upset that you told others first. I'm a little worried about that. We decided to tell my MIL last because we're not sure she'll be able to keep a secret. But, I think she'll be upset, especially since her and my FIL are divorced. Oh well, hopefully she'll get over it quickly :)Click to expand...

I'm estimating I am just past 4 weeks. Next Friday I have my scan to tell just how far along I am. My last period was November 6 and I finished my last pack of birth control on December 1, with no bleeding afterwards. So we really don't know how far away I am. Based on my hcg numbers I'd say I'm in the beginning of my 4th week, but not certain. 

Haha yea family can be so difficult at times, but I love them! I just worry that DH's family will spread the word and something awful happens. Ugh, I hate worrying!! My parents though, they are great at keeping secrets, so I know we will be good with that side of the family.

I'm sure your MIL will be more thrilled than upset and if she does get upset just point to your belly and say "baby!" and maybe she will forget it all! Hahaha!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hmmm, that's tricky since you didn't have a period since being off bc. Maybe you'll get an early u/s so they can measure you better. Since I don't think I ovulated until cd24, my Dr mentioned doing that if I'm measuring smaller.

Agree, worrying is no fun :) I go in spurts where I'm worrying about everything and then other times I'm very content and excited! Such a rollercoaster, but I love it!

Very true, I'll have to keep that in mind, thanks for the advice!


----------



## kaili

Just wanted to show the progress of my strips, its what I hold onto until my first visit with the OB :)

https://i.imgur.com/5KXJt.jpg


----------



## akilgore2012

Oh yes, my appointment with my Dr next Friday is for an U/S so they can see how far along I truly am. If I am as early as I think I am, I don't think there will be much to see, but I guess only time will tell!!


----------



## kaili

akilgore2012 said:


> Oh yes, my appointment with my Dr next Friday is for an U/S so they can see how far along I truly am. If I am as early as I think I am, I don't think there will be much to see, but I guess only time will tell!!

yea, thats why my doctor wont see me for another 3 weeks, i am only 2 days behind you and they said they wont be able to determine much til the end of this month.

i have begun hobbying like a mad woman to distract myself until then, as books are not cutting it like they usually do! i read a whole chapter and realize ive been thinking about the bean the whole time and have no idea what I've just read!!


----------



## akilgore2012

Yea, it's a little silly but we need to know when my due date is, so I guess it's ok!

I need to take up some kind of new hobby as well. I have been thinking about starting to swim again because it is low impact and a great workout!


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> I am so tired, too! I just want to take a nap, but I can't because I'm working. Good thing I'm leaving early today:) No, I haven't had much cramping anymore. A little here and there, but mostly just pulling, stretching, and twinges. I'm pretty sure that's very normal.
> 
> Kaili, I love your letter:)
> 
> Wontgiveup, glad you're feeling better today and sounds like DH is great!
> 
> So, I'm thinking of telling my sister tomorrow. I'm 6 weeks today. When did you girls tell anyone? My sister has a 19 month old son. So, my plan was to make a hat and embroider "Big Cousin" on the front and give it to her as a belated "Christmas present." What do you think? It all depends if I can get it done on time. Guess I know what I'll be doing tonight :)

some were around the 5 week mark
Sounds like a good plan :)


----------



## miriam

kaili said:


> Just wanted to show the progress of my strips, its what I hold onto until my first visit with the OB :)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/5KXJt.jpg

beautiful line and good progression :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Love the pics Kaili!

Akilgore2012, I think that's great that you get an u/s right away :)

I used to read during my lunch break at work and lately I can't concentrate either. My mind keeps wandering :) So, now I just come on here and chat with you ladies, haha! Luckily, I have tons of hobbies at home, so it keeps me plenty busy. I love to knit, so now I can start making stuff for our little bean, Yeah! Which reminds me, I better get going on my nephew's hat. I'll post a pic of it when I'm done :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

Kaili, I'm so pleased to see you back on here! I remember you being stressed out last time around about your symptoms. Congrats to you hun! :thumbup:


----------



## wontgiveup

Well speaking of the nausea I GOT IT THIS MORNING ughhhhh
my face hurts to, must be Sinus's 
And i have this catch in my uper back that wont go away, i over all feel like crap!! 
hope everyone has a good weekend.... Great i think im getn a migrane Can i cry cause i just feel like crying
NOTE: this sounds like im complaining but im realy not, Just stating facts lol, Hopefully this means i have a healthy bean, it sucks not knowing my due date yet, I cant wait for my prenatal visit and scan comeing up soon 
akilgore swimming sounds nice, wish i had a pool or a local one to go to...


----------



## wontgiveup

Just realized my baby is the size of a blueberry now:cloud9:
We cant wait to meet you in 9 months, but you have to stay in there till then to grow into a beautiful healthy baby... We love you


----------



## kaili

CordeliaJ said:


> Kaili, I'm so pleased to see you back on here! I remember you being stressed out last time around about your symptoms. Congrats to you hun! :thumbup:

Thx cordelia!! Yea after actually BEING pregnant, now i think the symptoms i thought i was experiencing last month were silly because these cramps are very distinct compared to AF cramps. 

Also, the funny thing is that we didn't even try this month, because last month I got so stressed out over the temping and the BDing every day that my blood pressure went up to 125/95 (usually im around 115/70). I randomly took an opk test one day and it happened to be positive, so I started noting my temps, but I did them at random times of the day and was really only doing it to know when to expect AF, because we only BDd once and it was 2 days before I Od. 

I took a pregnancy test at 10DPO only because my bbs started hurting 3 days before they usually do (but I was expecting a negative) and I got a positive on a digi!!! I was so psyched I almost forgot to go to work! HAHA!


----------



## CordeliaJ

I tried using my doppler again today, still no luck. I know I may still not hear it for a while, but at least if I did I could stop worrying that there's a mmc :S
I did put it away for a week, so I feel good that I haven't been using it every day at least! :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

kaili said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> Kaili, I'm so pleased to see you back on here! I remember you being stressed out last time around about your symptoms. Congrats to you hun! :thumbup:
> 
> Thx cordelia!! Yea after actually BEING pregnant, now i think the symptoms i thought i was experiencing last month were silly because these cramps are very distinct compared to AF cramps.
> 
> Also, the funny thing is that we didn't even try this month, because last month I got so stressed out over the temping and the BDing every day that my blood pressure went up to 125/95 (usually im around 115/70). I randomly took an opk test one day and it happened to be positive, so I started noting my temps, but I did them at random times of the day and was really only doing it to know when to expect AF, because we only BDd once and it was 2 days before I Od.
> 
> 
> I took a pregnancy test at 10DPO only because my bbs started hurting 3 days before they usually do (but I was expecting a negative) and I got a positive on a digi!!! I was so psyched I almost forgot to go to work! HAHA!Click to expand...

Aw that's awesome! These things sometimes happen when you least expect. I'm so pleased for you :)


----------



## akilgore2012

Oh no!! So sorry about the crummy day wontgiveup! All of that sounds awful! Looks like some of us have a few things to look forward to! LOL :(

Congratulations Kaili!!! How exciting!


----------



## wontgiveup

Congrats kaili
ty akilgore (pretzels seem to be easing the nausea)
I told FB today and i made me a cool timeline cover Check it out
PiZAP.com rocks
 



Attached Files:







pizap.com13574082641461.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## miriam

love your cover wontgiveup :)


----------



## wontgiveup

ty:happydance: me to... i like getn creative


----------



## JJsmom

CordeliaJ said:


> I tried using my doppler again today, still no luck. I know I may still not hear it for a while, but at least if I did I could stop worrying that there's a mmc :S
> I did put it away for a week, so I feel good that I haven't been using it every day at least! :)

it is really early still!!! My doc wouldn't even attempt to listen until 11 weeks. Even then she said it's still really early and to not get my hopes up! She did find it at 11 weeks but she was right down by my pelvic bone and had the doppler thing tilted as far as she could down into my pelvis. 

wontgiveup, hope you feel better!! Just remember the nausea tells you your bean is doing good in there!! :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks, yeah I have constant nausea, so hoping it's a good sign. I started a thread a little over a week ago (in first tri) about the doppler. Had quite a few more replies today - it's quite varied, lots finding around 9-10 weeks as well which just makes me feel even more like I should find it. DH keeps telling me to put it away now (I tried 4 times today). He's probably right, don't want it to turn into an obsession!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hope everyone had a good day! I told my sister today and she completely freaked out, (in a good way)! It was so funny! Here's the hat I gave her for my nephew. I think I'm going to make a small one for our little bean that says "Little Cousin"


----------



## Bmama

wontgiveup said:


> Congrats kaili
> ty akilgore (pretzels seem to be easing the nausea)
> I told FB today and i made me a cool timeline cover Check it out
> PiZAP.com rocks

So cute!!!! Love how creative you got! You are giving me some inspiration :) I think I'm going to take a picture of my furbaby and some little booties next to him and put something together when I'm ready to tell the world...it's getting close to that time!


----------



## akilgore2012

Cute cover wontgiveup!! Pretzels are always my go to, I have also been sipping ginger ale. I get the nausea a bit every now and then but the ginger ale has been helping it. I'm sure it is only the beginning for me!! 

Adorable hat Amanda!


----------



## kaili

Anyone else feel like their abdomen muscles are a lot more susceptible to being pulled now than usual? So far ive pulled my muscles near my ribs twice from rolling over in my sleep...


----------



## CordeliaJ

kaili said:


> Anyone else feel like their abdomen muscles are a lot more susceptible to being pulled now than usual? So far ive pulled my muscles near my ribs twice from rolling over in my sleep...

Yeah I get that a lot, everything's busy stretching and moving around!


----------



## akilgore2012

kaili said:


> Anyone else feel like their abdomen muscles are a lot more susceptible to being pulled now than usual? So far ive pulled my muscles near my ribs twice from rolling over in my sleep...

Ohhh yea!! My mood has brightened and I am laughing SO MUCH more and I can really feel the muscles stretching when I laugh. I scares the heck out of me!


----------



## wontgiveup

Same here
Well had some applesause this morning around 11am lol that didnt last long, lets just say i had my head over the tolite for awhile lol
Anyone else extremely tired, i know i am, seems like i cant get enough sleep, with waking every hour to pee and all...


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> Anyone else extremely tired, i know i am, seems like i cant get enough sleep, with waking every hour to pee and all...

OMG YES, I've been sleeping on the couch in our basement for the past 3 nights because I feel so bad about waking up my husband... I literally get up to pee every hour, if I'm lucky, I can go two full hours but that is it. 

I know if I stopped drinking so much water (and i continue drinking when I get up to pee in the middle of the night) then I probably wouldn't wake up so often, but I'm scared the little bean will get dehydrated, and I'd rather suffer myself for a while just to know the bean is okay :)


----------



## CordeliaJ

Man I can't remember the last time I had a full nights sleep. I am always thirsty, even then I probably don't drink as much as I should. I am tired all day long (work has never been this difficult) and I am peeing all the time!! Cannot wait until uterus pops out and gives me some relief! 12 weeks if I'm lucky, 14 weeks more likely (from what I've heard others say).


----------



## wishfulone

Im also always tired. I pee just once or twice during the night. My boobs aren't hurting as badly as they were 2 weeks ago, but nausea is taking its place. Morning and evening are the worst for me. My cramps still come and go but most often they are more stretching twinges than regular cramps. Some moments idont even feel very pregnant, but a few hours later ill be nauseous and gagging at the thought or smell of food. What a change in 2 weeks


----------



## wontgiveup

kaili said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else extremely tired, i know i am, seems like i cant get enough sleep, with waking every hour to pee and all...
> 
> OMG YES, I've been sleeping on the couch in our basement for the past 3 nights because I feel so bad about waking up my husband... I literally get up to pee every hour, if I'm lucky, I can go two full hours but that is it.
> 
> I know if I stopped drinking so much water (and i continue drinking when I get up to pee in the middle of the night) then I probably wouldn't wake up so often, but I'm scared the little bean will get dehydrated, and I'd rather suffer myself for a while just to know the bean is okay :)Click to expand...

Yeah iv noticed if i stop the water intake it will hurt to pee after awhile like a uti cause My bladder always feels ful so when i go to empty it offten lol and i cant cause i stoped the water intake... nurse said to make sure i dont get dehydrated... And your right id rather suffer As long as it ment my baby is ok


----------



## miriam

AmandaWI said:


> Hope everyone had a good day! I told my sister today and she completely freaked out, (in a good way)! It was so funny! Here's the hat I gave her for my nephew. I think I'm going to make a small one for our little bean that says "Little Cousin"
> 
> View attachment 544361

love the hat its so adorable :) u r so creative


----------



## miriam

who else is not feeling pregnant??? today m feeling completely normal just having lots n lots of cm and some stiches n pulling pain... i think i should take a test to relax my self.
do u think its normal not to feel pregnant????


----------



## kaili

miriam said:


> who else is not feeling pregnant??? today m feeling completely normal just having lots n lots of cm and some stiches n pulling pain... i think i should take a test to relax my self.
> do u think its normal not to feel pregnant????

I'm about as far along as you are, and as far as I've heard, its normal to not feel pregnant til around 6 weeks in, thats why most ppl who aren't trying don't realize they're pregnant til they've noticed a missed period.

I POAS once in the morning and once at night just for the peace of mind, and my lines are dark as can be even with urine thats only been collecting for an hour lol (can't get FMU if I go every 2 hours in the night)


----------



## wontgiveup

miriam-Well my experience... Iv had days were i didnt feel pregnant at all, LOL hubby wont let me take anymore test, but i have opks so i take one of those and it turns so dark almost black and that puts my mind at ease a bit..


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> miriam-Well my experience... Iv had days were i didnt feel pregnant at all, LOL hubby wont let me take anymore test, but i have opks so i take one of those and it turns so dark almost black and that puts my mind at ease a bit..

you should order the wondfo cheapies from amazon.com... i got a 50 pack for like 15 dollars or something insanely cheap like that, so husband doesn't care, and I don't feel guilty wasting money (though I do crack and do a digi every saturday LOL)


----------



## kaili

you know, another thing i'm noticing is my gums are sore when i brush my teeth, and i am a little sore underneath my tongue... is this a pregnancy symptom and has anyone else experienced this, or am I just post-positive-symptom-spotting?


----------



## wontgiveup

lol my gums are sorer, and they bleed more thats normal has something to do with hormones... I like symptom spotting now that im pregnant, cause it makes me feel like im more pregnant lol. 
lol i had my husband read the Fathers are expecting chapter of What to expect when your expecting... And after words he says do we have a baby name book lol then he says im going to make a list lol and told me to make a list and we would get together and discuss them lol.. how sweet!!


----------



## miriam

thanx Wontgiveup and kaili for putting my mind at ease. i do take HPT every morning n they are always darker than before i just want to feel pregnant lolzz n i think i ll feel it in few more days :)
i've heard you get sore gums in early pregnancy so yes it is a symptom kaili :)


----------



## wontgiveup

When i was as early as you two are i loved watching my progression but it sucked when i had to stop at 12dpo, my frer TEST line never got darker then the control line, lol but i know im def pregnant so... no need in testing anymore according to my husband lol


----------



## wishfulone

the first test I took around the time of my expected AF, there were 2 pinks lines instantly. I waited a few days and took another and the pregnant line was darker than the control line. I almost wish I could have home blood tests to checkout my hcg levels. Like a bllod glucose monitor for pregnancy hormones!! THen I could watch my levels go up, ideally. That would be such a comfort!! Right now I am in such a waiting game!


----------



## wontgiveup

I feel ya girl i had my levels drawn 3 weeks ago and still havent heard back from them...
Allen said breath and dont worry about it if something was wrong they would have called you... I just say ok but what im realy saying is
Ok ill just worry when your not around lol


----------



## AmandaWI

I completely agree with everything you guys are experiencing. Sometimes I feel completely normal and other times I don't understand how anybody wouldn't know that they are pregant. I get so tired usually mid day and at night. I get the stretching pulling feeling too. Like when I'm sleeping and stretch, I feel like I might pull a muscle. Kind of a like a stitch in my side. It happened the other day when I sneezed too. It really hurt and kind of scared me :) So far no nausea, which is good. But, I am definitely more hungry and it comes on so quickly!


----------



## wontgiveup

Last night when i sneezed i had the awful sharp pain in my right lower abdomen, i thought what the hell should i be worried, but aparently from hereing your guys experiences with this its normal lol


----------



## Bmama

I'm right there with you ladies too! Feeling that stitch if I'm laying down and sneeze/cough. I also find at night that my 'growing pains' get worse, actually it's gotten worse since I hit 8 weeks as did the MS. I never got a call back from my bloods either but my office never calls unless theres a problem, which should be comforting but isn't!!! I would LOVE to monitor my levels myself that would be ideal :) 
My pregnant moment of the day: I got sick while waiting in line for our favorite restaurant but went on to eat lunch there anyways! My OH gets a kick out of my habits now but I just can't wait for the second tri!


----------



## AmandaWI

Woke up last night and felt awful :( Not really quesy, but just yuck! My lower back hurt a lot too. But, it only lasted 10 min and this morning I feel much better. But, my back is still hurting. Does anyone else have any lower back pain? I've read that's it's normal and caused by the ligaments stretching. Guess I'll have to use my pregnancy card and get a back rub from DH tonight :) LOL. It's so funny, how you can feel like crap but still be so happy and ok with it!


----------



## akilgore2012

I get lower back pain in the evenings and it lasts until I fall asleep. I guess I do too much during the day, who knows!


----------



## AmandaWI

That's kind of what I thought too. I had a really busy weekend and I'm not used to having to take it easy :) I'm hoping to find some good movies or shows to watch, LOL! It's amazing how tired I get, it's like you hit a wall and just need to rest!


----------



## wontgiveup

yummm Food lol woke up wanting a tostios pizza lol
We came to a decision, we narrowed the Girl list down to 3 names 
And the fatique oh my its awful it hits me at random times during the day and i have to take naps or else i just crash... lol ANyone else?
So i got sick for the second time LAst night around 4:30am rolled over in bed and thought ughh this heartburn so i thought tums, and as soon as the thought of chewing up the tums i ran to the tolite EKKKKK... So far so good today, Infact im hungry very hungry, anyone elses nipples or breast itching, after i got out of the shower there itching off, scratching does no good..


----------



## kaili

My worst symptom is the obsession I have with staring at the calendar waiting for my appointment on the 25th to get here.


----------



## Loubyroo

AmandaWI said:


> Woke up last night and felt awful :( Not really quesy, but just yuck! My lower back hurt a lot too. But, it only lasted 10 min and this morning I feel much better. But, my back is still hurting. Does anyone else have any lower back pain? I've read that's it's normal and caused by the ligaments stretching. Guess I'll have to use my pregnancy card and get a back rub from DH tonight :) LOL. It's so funny, how you can feel like crap but still be so happy and ok with it!

I've had lower back pain (right above my buttocks) for the last three days, shifts from one side to the other and feels very much like stretching to me.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Aw I wish I could take naps. I'm exhausted but on my feet at work all day, so no chance :(


----------



## AmandaWI

A nap sounds amazing right now :) Too bad I'm working!


----------



## Bmama

wontgiveup said:


> yummm Food lol woke up wanting a tostios pizza lol
> We came to a decision, we narrowed the Girl list down to 3 names
> And the fatique oh my its awful it hits me at random times during the day and i have to take naps or else i just crash... lol ANyone else?
> So i got sick for the second time LAst night around 4:30am rolled over in bed and thought ughh this heartburn so i thought tums, and as soon as the thought of chewing up the tums i ran to the tolite EKKKKK... So far so good today, Infact im hungry very hungry, anyone elses nipples or breast itching, after i got out of the shower there itching off, scratching does no good..

My nipples and breasts itch too!! I'm putting it down to their growing ha my OH keeps noticing the 'growth' too. Also super tired needed a daily nap, but I don't crash for the nap until 6pmish. And I have no problem falling asleep at night must be so tired little bean is growing!


----------



## wontgiveup

I used to have the worst time falling asleep at night, not anymore lol


----------



## miriam

hi ladies seems every one's getting some symptoms at least which is good to a point that we can feel pregnant :)
My bra is getting tighter around my waist which is so uncomfortable when i sit or eat something i was dizzy on n off all day.
does any one else feel tasteless food i have no taste at all n dont want to eat anything and even dont want to drink water coz is so tasteless or weird taste


----------



## wontgiveup

miriam said:


> hi ladies seems every one's getting some symptoms at least which is good to a point that we can feel pregnant :)
> My bra is getting tighter around my waist which is so uncomfortable when i sit or eat something i was dizzy on n off all day.
> does any one else feel tasteless food i have no taste at all n dont want to eat anything and even dont want to drink water coz is so tasteless or weird taste

For the first few weeks i had no apitite and no tast for food, but buy time I got into my 6wk I got my apitite back...


----------



## babyfish2012

i'm between 2-3weeks maybe, not sure yet lol but i have all the same symptoms


----------



## wontgiveup

babyfish-Are you going by your last period, how did you find out so early, Or are you going by conception... Congrats :)


----------



## Southafrica

I have very strong lower back pain! My first symptoms were sore breasts and lower back pain, and sporadic feelings of giddiness! If that makes any sense haha. I'm 5 weeks 2 days now and nausea just set in today :/


----------



## wontgiveup

Ugh the closer it gets to my scan the more paranoid i get, I have little to no nausea, Iv thrown up twice, it just hits then its gone... Worried there may be a prob... here all the storys of awful ms...
Im just afraid that when i go for my scan my worst fears will come true, being a Missed MC or a blighten ovum.. I cant help but to worry about these things... I just want to know theres a healthy growing baby in there already!


----------



## kaili

My wondfo lines finally started getting darker today!... I still poas twice a day for the peace of mind. And im a thin girl but walking past the mirror and seeing my gigantic belly bloat really makes me smile!!


----------



## wishfulone

wontgive up, I was on the phone with my nurse last night, going over a few questions I have (they wont actually SEE me for a few more weeks, but I had a few questions so i called). My nurse assured me it is super normal for the symptoms to come and go. One day you may feel super pregnant and the next you may feel totally not pregnant. As long as you're not bleeding or having cramps that have you crippled over in pain that cannot be relieved with Tylenol, then you're doing fine a Couple days ago I felt awful, then yesterday I felt nothing but a little bit of fatigue. THen, this morning, I feel nauseous again! Just watch out for any major warning signs, and try not to let little things get you over-thinking. (easier said than done I know! I constantly worry about m/c or that something is wrong with baby) Good luck!


----------



## akilgore2012

Yesterday I didn't feel pg at all but today I woke up and was like, yep I'm still pg and feel like crap! Hah! I also took another test to confirm it one last time at work and bam! Two strong pink lines!

Today is going to be a loooong day. I am back to work after the weekend and I just don't know how I am going to handle this 12 hour shift as I am extremely tired today! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey ladies!

I agree, right now I feel completely normal, other than being tired :) Last night I thought I was a different person, LOL! I've read that you may feel like you have a split personality because your emotions are so out of wack. Last night I felt like I wanted to scream and cry at the same time, but I really was happy and so excited I'm pregnant. Does that make sense to anyone? It's like I felt really down, but in my head I was still really happy. Wow, hormones are crazy!!!

Hope your day isn't too long akilgore :)


----------



## Loubyroo

I can relate 100% Amanda, that is exactly how I am feeling too


----------



## Bmama

Me too Amanda, yesterday I yelled at my OH for making goulash because the smell was making me sick, and then I found out he ate my leftover pasta so I cried like a baby! Today is suuuch a better day emotionally, I even offered to cook him lunch despite my aversion to almost every smell! Still tired, headachy and a bit nauseous though but at least I'm in a better mood! :happydance:


----------



## wishfulone

I am sure feeling pregnant today. I am sooo nauseous and dizzy. I am grzing on food to keep something in my stomach and keep my blood suagrs up. But man it is a struggle getting through work. Especially because I have not yet announced my pregnancy here yet.


----------



## wontgiveup

Hungry, not sure if im nauseas or not does that make since? lol
I have more energy and im not ready for a nap yet infact im wide awake... 
And i was watching Bring home baby earlier, oh wow, Childbirth is freaking me out a bit...


----------



## akilgore2012

Oh my gosh, I don't want to be reminded of how crazy childbirth is. I saw my friend give birth and that is good enough for me!! Yikes!


----------



## wontgiveup

yay:happydance: my niece is on her way, her contrations are 7 min apart, LOL shes nuts shes not even at the hospital yet lol


----------



## CordeliaJ

I know lots of you have said you don't have symptoms, but I wondered does anyone feel like it's really 'busy' down there in your uterus? I feel like my LO is having a party and forgot to invite me, haha. There's all sorts of aches, pains, strange feelings etc. Nothing concerning, but the only way I can describe it is 'busy'.


----------



## AmandaWI

Bmama, it's funny how food can somewhat take over, LOL! I had such a craving for pancakes yesterday. I was talking to DH about needing tomatoes for BLTs and I kept saying we needed pancakes, haha! It was quite humerous I'm sure.

Wishfulone, I've been feeling dizziness this afternoon, too. I went to the store on my lunch break, and I almost felt drunk :) Luckily I'm still not nauseous. Nobody at work knows I'm preggers either, it will be nice when they do.

Wontgiveup, Congrats Auntie!! She should be fine, my sister didn't go the hospital until her contractions were 2 min apart with my nephew. When she got there she was already 5 cm dilated!!

Yes, Cordelia, I've felt that too. It almost feels like I ate something weird and it's all gurgly down there :) (I think I just made up the word gurgly, LOL)


----------



## kaili

CordeliaJ said:


> I know lots of you have said you don't have symptoms, but I wondered does anyone feel like it's really 'busy' down there in your uterus? I feel like my LO is having a party and forgot to invite me, haha. There's all sorts of aches, pains, strange feelings etc. Nothing concerning, but the only way I can describe it is 'busy'.

I'm not very far along, but I'm having this same situation Cordelia. No nausea, my boobs are sore, but not THAT sore (wearing a bra makes it not noticeable)... but something's happening down there. It's not pain, and its not really cramps, its just feelings that I've never experienced before, and they don't all feel the same either! Sometimes it feels maybe like stretching, sometimes it just feels like I swallowed a golf ball and its sitting there lol, but that's it.

I got a little nervous today and told my boss that I'm preggie because I'm afraid my lack of sleep is starting to reflect negatively on my performance. I'm used to 10 hours of sleep a night, and my only REAL preggie symptom besides the weird feelings down there is that I can NOT sleep for longer than an hour or 2 at a time. I'm spacing out at work (though weirdly dont feel TIRED per say), I'm forgetting what I'm talking about in the middle of my sentences, and I plum forgot to deliver a report yesterday that was the only thing I had on my agenda!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Glad it's not just me then!

Yeah I'm like that at work too, I have to make lists now because I forget everything


----------



## miriam

kaili i can totally relate myself to u. cant sleep at night properly n yes i forget everything after a mint :(


----------



## wontgiveup

Well looks like i may have got a chest cold, Hurts to breath in or cough in front and back... Lungs... 
Im in a mood let me tell ya, it dont take much to piss me off.. lol (mood swings)
LOL i thought it was just me (pregnancy brain) it sucks..
Wake up every 2hours or hour to pee 
well looks like ill be ready for bed again about 6pm lol 
My niece will prob be here by tomorow I just hope that she doesnt keep her from us, she tends to no visit much and DOnt think mom can take not being in her grandchilds life.. Lol mom looked at me and said, thank god your pregnant lol... Thats my sisternlaw and mothernlaw im talking about... Wish my mom was here to experience this with but i know shes watching over me in heaven :)


----------



## kaili

hey girls, so i had to take a pic of this to show... i wish i would have taken a before pic but this bloat is what caused me to think I was pregnant and take the test, so I didn't have time, as I already had the blub before I knew I was pregnant!! But anyway, this is NOT me gloating, but I am usually a very thin girl, and I'm only what I think to be in my 4th week (O'd on the 23rd of december, and am 16dpo... this pic was taken 4 days ago...)

is it at all possible that I actually got pregnant LAST cycle and didn't actually O this cycle? Or is everyone else experiencing massive belly syndrome like me? I've tried for the past 5 years to just gain 5 measly pounds and I cannot do it. As soon as I get pregnant I instantly gained 3 lbs and cannot button any of my pants. I really think I didn't conceive in november because my temps took a drop of 1 degree and then went back up on december 23rd after I o'd... who else formed a bump so early? 

https://i.imgur.com/qX9m3.jpg


----------



## Bmama

Aw kaili your bump is lovely!!! :) I also gained 5 pounds by my 4 1/2 week appointment and my midwife said some women need to gain it right away for the baby! There is always the possibility that maybe you are having twins?? Do they run in your family at all? Regardless your bump is so cute! I'll post a pic of my bump from 4 weeks as I had one too :hugs:


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> Aw kaili your bump is lovely!!! :) I also gained 5 pounds by my 4 1/2 week appointment and my midwife said some women need to gain it right away for the baby! There is always the possibility that maybe you are having twins?? Do they run in your family at all? Regardless your bump is so cute! I'll post a pic of my bump from 4 weeks as I had one too :hugs:

fraternal twins actually DO run in my family, my grandmother's brother was a twin (one was still birth), her mother was also a twin and so was her grandmother... but none of my parents are twins and my parents never had twins, i guess i could still have the hyperovulation gene? we will see in a few weeks i guess how many are in there =P


----------



## Bmama

feel better soon wontgiveup :hugs: colds are no fun rest up and stay hydrated!

Okay here is a pic of my bump side-by-side from 4 weeks to 8 weeks. Now by 4 weeks my stomach was already looking pregnant to me and now it looks out of control (tshirts still fit luckily but I have a feeling not for long). Maybe I am farther along too as I haven't had a dating scan yet. OH thinks we are having twins since they run in my family. A long 2 more weeks until my scan :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







Slide1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> feel better soon wontgiveup :hugs: colds are no fun rest up and stay hydrated!
> 
> Okay here is a pic of my bump side-by-side from 4 weeks to 8 weeks. Now by 4 weeks my stomach was already looking pregnant to me and now it looks out of control (tshirts still fit luckily but I have a feeling not for long). Maybe I am farther along too as I haven't had a dating scan yet. OH thinks we are having twins since they run in my family. A long 2 more weeks until my scan :coffee:

nice progression!! 

holy crap i just realized, if there ARE twins in there, how the heck are they going to fit when they are full term??? I weigh 120lbs on a heavy day!! I guess your body morphs to suit their needs lol... anyway i'd gladly take twins if I got them, though I'd rather have only one... not because I don't want more, but because I'm already future planning for the day I have to send them away to college, ill have to say goodbye to TWO AT ONCE, I dunno if I could handle the pain of sending them both away!! id have to adopt a handful of puppies to cope


----------



## Bmama

kaili said:


> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> feel better soon wontgiveup :hugs: colds are no fun rest up and stay hydrated!
> 
> Okay here is a pic of my bump side-by-side from 4 weeks to 8 weeks. Now by 4 weeks my stomach was already looking pregnant to me and now it looks out of control (tshirts still fit luckily but I have a feeling not for long). Maybe I am farther along too as I haven't had a dating scan yet. OH thinks we are having twins since they run in my family. A long 2 more weeks until my scan :coffee:
> 
> nice progression!!
> 
> holy crap i just realized, if there ARE twins in there, how the heck are they going to fit when they are full term??? I weigh 120lbs on a heavy day!! I guess your body morphs to suit their needs lol... anyway i'd gladly take twins if I got them, though I'd rather have only one... not because I don't want more, but because I'm already future planning for the day I have to send them away to college, ill have to say goodbye to TWO AT ONCE, I dunno if I could handle the pain of sending them both away!! id have to adopt a handful of puppies to copeClick to expand...

LOL I feel the same my OH and I have already talked about breeding puppies once the kids go away to school! and your body will morph to suit its needs, biology is crazy like that!! Especially how it just knows how to grow the baby when you're not even thinking about it. 

on a completely different note, anyone watching parenthood tonight? I am completely obsessed with this show!!!


----------



## wishfulone

Feel better wontgiveup!

Im not showing yet but the area below my belly button definitely feels more firm. My bra is also feeling a bit snug. 

I still cant shake the nervous feeling that something might be wrong, but thats m y overactive brain. Its because i have 3 more weeks before the doctor will see me so i have no idea what is actually going on inside of me. I have to try to relax my mind.


----------



## kaili

wishfulone said:


> Feel better wontgiveup!
> 
> Im not showing yet but the area below my belly button definitely feels more firm. My bra is also feeling a bit snug.
> 
> I still cant shake the nervous feeling that something might be wrong, but thats m y overactive brain. Its because i have 3 more weeks before the doctor will see me so i have no idea what is actually going on inside of me. I have to try to relax my mind.

i dont think there is anything wrong currently, just in that paranoia phase where i'm paranoid about everything i eat, how fast i walk (yes, seriously), how much water i am drinking, whether i've "cleaned myself enough"... etc etc etc, so worried all the time...

i say it like this, i'll cry like a baby for days on end if something happens, but at least i know now that i CAN get pregnant :)


----------



## wontgiveup

def have a bloat, im not small like you girls are, so its a little hard to tell.. but my mom was a shower early on in pregnancy so ill prob.. will be to..ok so im off to take some tums this heartburn is driving me up the wall..


----------



## CordeliaJ

My mum can't remember when she showed in pregnancy, so I have no idea about genetics. I am quite obviously showing now, not sure how much is bloat, I've felt a LOT of stretching in the uterus area in the last few days, so perhaps it is starting to lift a bit. I am a fairly medium build, but definitely showing quickly.


----------



## akilgore2012

Feel better wontgiveup!!

Y'alls bumps are so cute!!! I feel so fat right now I can't even imagine taking a picture of my belly! It's probably bloat as I'm not a big girl but it's still too much for me! I didn't imagine being bloated this early! However I could be farther along than I think but I won't know until Friday....


----------



## AmandaWI

Love the bumps!! So cute :) AFM, I wouldn't really call it a bump, looks more like I just ate way too much, haha! I'm small too, about 110 lbs, so I can notice the change, but probably nobody else can yet. Looking foward to when I actually look pregant and not like I ate too many cookies :) How far along do most women show? I always thought it was more like 12-15 weeks. But, I think I'm wrong on this. 

Wontgiveup, hope you shake the cold and feel better soon!

Don't worry Wishfulone, try to focus on happy thoughts :) 

Kaili, that's what I keep telling myself, too. I'm so happy to know I CAN get pregnant. But, definitely hoping this little bean wants to meet me:)


----------



## CordeliaJ

Kaili I missed your bump pic! If it makes you feel any better I got a big bump straight away at around 5 weeks, it was mainly bloat but felt huge! Bigger than normal for sure. I was expecting to see twins on my 6 week scan but it was just the one. X


----------



## wontgiveup

I think when we all hit the 12 wk mark we should post a babybump pic :)
I lost all that weight and now im puting it back on lol go figure!!
Still feel like crap, i just dont have any energy and im nauseated at times (at least thats what i think it is)
No throwing up today so thats good, and i can hold food down even better cause i want are little one to get all the nutrients it can get... anyones back hurting mine is... I love symptom checking but ill be the first to adment... My tolerance for pain is 0 :(
so labor should be interesting lol


----------



## miriam

you've got beautiful bump kaili n there could be twins they way your bump look like :)

my belly is like swollen down bellybutton n it looks big to me but other cant notice it hopefully we all will have nice bumps soon :)


----------



## kaili

miriam said:


> you've got beautiful bump kaili n there could be twins they way your bump look like :)
> 
> my belly is like swollen down bellybutton n it looks big to me but other cant notice it hopefully we all will have nice bumps soon :)

thanks!! i called my insurance company today and they cover 80% of all maternity and labor costs, including 2 ultrasounds, which is nice, but they don't do the first ultrasound until 18 weeks unless requested by a doc. I think if I tell them fraternal twins run in my family (which they do) then maybe they will request one at my 7 week appointment on the 25th... worst case scenario i will pay it out of pocket. anyone know how much that costs in america roughly??


----------



## Bmama

kaili said:


> miriam said:
> 
> 
> you've got beautiful bump kaili n there could be twins they way your bump look like :)
> 
> my belly is like swollen down bellybutton n it looks big to me but other cant notice it hopefully we all will have nice bumps soon :)
> 
> thanks!! i called my insurance company today and they cover 80% of all maternity and labor costs, including 2 ultrasounds, which is nice, but they don't do the first ultrasound until 18 weeks unless requested by a doc. I think if I tell them fraternal twins run in my family (which they do) then maybe they will request one at my 7 week appointment on the 25th... worst case scenario i will pay it out of pocket. anyone know how much that costs in america roughly??Click to expand...

I haven't had mine yet so I'm not sure what the actual cost is, but I do know that private scans are usually significantly cheaper than the ones ordered by your Dr (my Dr is out of a group at a major hospital so the US is WAY more than a private scan as my friends have warned me- a private scan in illinois I found cost only $15 to hear the heartbeat and less than $100 for the gender at 15 weeks). It also probably depends on your Dr and the machines used too. I'm interested to see how much they cost in the US thou!

Although, if you tell them about your family history with twins maybe they will just order one for you!


----------



## wontgiveup

Ladys Urgent Question
Im the worst for random out breaks of hives and allergic reations

Well looks like im haveing one right now.
Hives Is it safe to take benadryl, nurse put it on the list of meds, but out from in written in pen in says only to take if needed, makes me think i shouldnt take it... It is a class b medication so But anyone have any experience related to this... Oatmeal bath are out of the question, only have a shower... lol HELP can i take benadryl i freak over having to take anything but i cant let this go to far ill end up in allergic shock or worse...


----------



## Bmama

I've read women take benedryl if needed and if you're going to have a bad reaction I say take it! Better you be safe than sorry :hugs: I Hope you feel better soon wontgiveup!

p.s. can you quickly phone your Dr/midwife? Might put your mind at ease too.


----------



## wontgiveup

I dont have home numbers just the office and there not in right now... ty for your help, hubby demands i take it lol so guess i will, found this site to that eased my mine.. I just dont want it to harm baby is all... but the outcome would prob be worse with out the benadryl.. 
https://www.healthtap.com/#topics/can-i-take-benadryl-while-pregnant


----------



## wishfulone

Benadryl is ok. My friend is 7 months pregnant and that is what her doc told her to take for cold n allergy symptoms


----------



## wontgiveup

well ladys wish i could say the benadryl worked... Only to wake up to there return today, Getn them on my presure points now, just one they start out dime size work there way up to quarter size thats how it starts :(... Hope to feel better soon, A lady on the other thread was 9wks2days and was told she had a blighten oblum... WOW thats so sad just when you think your in the clear, normaly with a blighten oblum you would mc befor 9wks.... She said she was bleeding now tho.. My heart goes out to all who have lost there babys... I think im starting to become to pregnant for FB, And babyanbump lol I love everyone, but i cry at the drop of a hat, i cant even sit through Dr Phill and thats my fav show lol... Have a good weekend ladys.. Ill prob be back monday after my scan..


----------



## AmandaWI

Hope you feel better soon Wontgiveup!

So, I had my first morning sickness symptoms this morning:( It started right after I ate breakfast and is still lingering, but not as bad. It never got so bad that I had to run to the bathroom, I just felt quesy and the thought of certain foods made me want to throw up. My head has felt so foggy and dizzy the last few days, it makes it hard to concentrate at work. Not sure how much longer I'll be able to keep it a secret! Otherwise, I'm very excited to share the news with my FIL tomorrow night and my mom Saturday night!!!


----------



## kaili

I am starting a mild panic at this point. I am not quite 5 weeks (this is based on ovulation of dec 23rd...) I got first bfp 10 days ago and my line gets darker and darker every day. I am now on day 5 of missed period but I just cant stand having to wait another few weeks before knowing everything is okay


----------



## Kote

kaili said:


> I am starting a mild panic at this point. I am not quite 5 weeks (this is based on ovulation of dec 23rd...) I got first bfp 10 days ago and my line gets darker and darker every day. I am now on day 5 of missed period but I just cant stand having to wait another few weeks before knowing everything is okay

Why do you think anything is wrong?It seems like you are doing just fine!I found out couple of days ago and my appointment is only next Monday.Waiting sucks, but think positive, if there is o period, baby should be fine, right?:)


----------



## kaili

Kote said:


> kaili said:
> 
> 
> I am starting a mild panic at this point. I am not quite 5 weeks (this is based on ovulation of dec 23rd...) I got first bfp 10 days ago and my line gets darker and darker every day. I am now on day 5 of missed period but I just cant stand having to wait another few weeks before knowing everything is okay
> 
> Why do you think anything is wrong?It seems like you are doing just fine!I found out couple of days ago and my appointment is only next Monday.Waiting sucks, but think positive, if there is o period, baby should be fine, right?:)Click to expand...

yea, i am not "feeling" like there is anything wrong, its just that until I hear the heartbeat it's hard to relax and not worry that there havent been some chromosomal problems or anything. i watch things like this though to take my mind off the nerves, and it WORKS EVERY TIME: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to7uIG8KYhg&noredirect=1


----------



## kaili

In other news, my test line on the wondfo ICs is finally darker than the control line. This makes me happy!


----------



## Bmama

Kaili that is about the cutest video I have ever seen!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kaili

HAHAHA so hubby and I are laying in bed (second night in a row this has happened btw) and I passed gas so bad we both almost died (this is rare for me)... anyway I hoped he was sleeping already and wouldnt notice, but about 7 seconds passed and he literally launched out of bed and ran to the other side of the room and goes "holy crap! were humans made to mate successfully and then scare their mates away??? Cuz its working!" Omg why am I laughing so hard? I have been on an emotional high all day! *endrant*


----------



## wontgiveup

So embarresing when i pass gas and i here it cause the noise wakes me up and then i lay there for like 5 min waiting to see if i woke hubby up lmao ROFL and here i thought i was the only one lol, and yes its not like me ether, only mine dont normaly stink lol what you been eatin girl lol.. kdn... Oh and that video way to cute ty for sharing, needed it when your having a morning like i am, morning sickness, throwing up, and hives :( Im going to lay back down for a while, have a good day ladys..


----------



## Bmama

OMG we are the same way when I pass gas! I can't even blame it on the dog anymore, although I do get away with the occasional "that wasn't me that was the dog" :haha:


----------



## AmandaWI

Kaili, too funny! Love the video :)

I'm feeling a little better today than yesterday, so there's hope that I won't be sick 24/7! I was thinking about trying the sea bands for the dizziness and some ginger for the nausea. Anyone try either or know anyone that it helped?

I'm so excited to tell FIL tonight! I think he's going to flip out; he's wanted a grandchild for years and this will be his first :) Here's what we're going to do, we printed a picture of us from Christmas time and below it says:
Stamp......$0.45
Envelope......$1.00
The look on your face when you realize there are actually three of us in this picture.......Priceless!

I got the idea from someone on another thread:)


----------



## Bmama

Cute idea Amanda!!!!! I bet you are so excited to tell them! We have told all the close people we will tell until the second trimester. I wouldn't mind starting to tell friends after our scan in 2 weeks though, which puts me at 11 weeks.

So I've been in some other threads and a lot of the women have already had a scan or multiple scans by the 9th week, which is where I'm at today. I have 2 more weeks to go until mine and it feels like forever! I just want to make sure that the baby is actually in there and doing well. My OH keeps saying 'oh there's definitely a baby in there stop worrying!!' but it's hard when you hear how many scans some women get. Le sigh. When do y'all get your first scans?


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm only 7 weeks, but I haven't had any scans yet. I go in for my first appt on the 21st, but I don't think they'll do a scan, just listen for the heartbeat. I think they do more scans earlier for higher risk mothers or those with a history of problems.


----------



## wontgiveup

LOL the dog trick works some times to ... 
Just wanted to update. I still have the hives! Called the docs office, the nurse was conserned so she spoke to the doc for me, She recommends I take benadryl every 4-6 hours to keep me from having a bad reaction. And to make sure i keep my app for monday, i laughed at that one i said oh i wont be missing that one i get my first scan lol. Bmama lol my husband keeps saying the same thing, "dont worry theres a baby in there" then he will continue to say with a smile "i did that" lol


----------



## Bmama

LOL wontgiveup it sounds like all our OH's know it's not really us but the baby, but they are having fun giving us crap for it!! I hope your hives start to get better soon, I can't imagine being itchy on top of all the other symptoms! FX for you hun :hugs:

Amanda you are right, I should be counting my blessings that I haven't had to go in for early scans and that I'm healthy. It's these darn pregnancy hormones that are making me cray cray sometimes! That and I'm breaking out like I did when I was 14...so attractive!


----------



## AmandaWI

Aww, hubbies can be so cute! Mine said the other night, out of nowhere, "I can't wait to go shopping for the crib!" He is definitely not a shopper, so I thought that was so cute:) The way I've been feeling the last few days, I know there's a baby in there and I have a feeling it's going to be a trouble maker, LOL.


----------



## AmandaWI

I know Bmama! These hormones are nuts! Sometimes I feel like I'm looking down at a crazy person and it's not really me. It can't be, because I'm usually a very unemotional person, LOL!


----------



## Bmama

Same here!! I am pretty even keel but the littlest things set me off now! My OH pointed out that I had a pimple last night, and then he wanted to get busy I was like no now you made me feel so unattractive no way. Usually I would just brush it off but I took it so personally I almost cried!! I would almost just rather cry at a tv show or movie instead of comments that usually make me laugh!


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> Cute idea Amanda!!!!! I bet you are so excited to tell them! We have told all the close people we will tell until the second trimester. I wouldn't mind starting to tell friends after our scan in 2 weeks though, which puts me at 11 weeks.
> 
> So I've been in some other threads and a lot of the women have already had a scan or multiple scans by the 9th week, which is where I'm at today. I have 2 more weeks to go until mine and it feels like forever! I just want to make sure that the baby is actually in there and doing well. My OH keeps saying 'oh there's definitely a baby in there stop worrying!!' but it's hard when you hear how many scans some women get. Le sigh. When do y'all get your first scans?

I dont get mine til the 25th, and I'm assuming ill be 7 weeks on the nose that day... and they said they will only be doing blood samples to confirm the pregnancy, but no scan :nope: I'm going to probably demand it and pay out of pocket anyway because like you said, i just want to know the baby is in there and doing well. Hear so many stories of people who had ectopics or empty sacs, or no heart beat and all the scary stuff and I just want to have the peace of mind!


----------



## CordeliaJ

Is anyone fed up with pregnancy and just wants their baby already? It just cannot come soon enough! Maybe it's because I feel like sh*t 24 hours a day, but I would love to just skip the next 7 months and have her here already! hah.


----------



## Bmama

Cordelia- I do! and I hate feeling that way because I want to enjoy the pregnancy at the same time. I was just feeling great yesterday and kind of got worried about it, then today I went back to the usual morning sickness and running to the bathroom! I have my fingers crossed that I am one of the women that glow and get extra energy in the second trimester, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## AmandaWI

FX we all feel great our second trimester!!!!


----------



## kaili

CordeliaJ said:


> Is anyone fed up with pregnancy and just wants their baby already? It just cannot come soon enough! Maybe it's because I feel like sh*t 24 hours a day, but I would love to just skip the next 7 months and have her here already! hah.

i see you're already calling her a girl =P

i've been calling mine him accidentally and my husbands nickname is yoshi, so we've been referring to him as baby yoshi when we talk about him. we are finding out at 18 weeks, so if its a girl I'm gonna have to get used to the change, and also figure out a girl name... i'd be thrilled either way (i've always dreamed of having a daughter), but if its a boy, we're going with Loki for sure. My parents are going to hate it! that's why we're going to wait til we've already signed the birth certificate before we tell them what his name is, that way it wont be one of those "you did it against our will" type scenarios! LOL


----------



## CordeliaJ

Yeah, I keep calling baby 'her', I just feel like it is a girl, but of course I will be happy with either - we've got long long lists of names for both. I'm also hoping the second trimester will be much better. I want to enjoy it, but also because I want a baby so much I think I'm just being really impatient!


----------



## wontgiveup

Iv been refuring to the baby as a HIM lol im happy ether way! 
I cant wait for my scan Monday, and to talk to the doc about these allergic reations iv had all these yrs, and what to do when i get them while pregnant.. Its nice to know i can take benadryl tho But i think every 4-6 hours is a little much.. Im watching forest gump and doing word puzzels lol. Have a good day ladys and feel better


----------



## miriam

hi ladies 
its good to know that evreryone is doing great with all these pregnancy symptoms n thoughts:)
i always wished for a girl but my hubby wants a boy so i will b happy both way if its a girl or boy.
Does any one started talking to the baby already or tried to feel it???? i cant wait to feel my baby and even cant wait to hold n touch him/her


----------



## wontgiveup

I do I do lol
I talk to it (BABY) I tell her/him to grow into a healthy baby, Cant feel it yet tho i heard that happens at 10wks...


----------



## Kote

kaili said:


> Kote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaili said:
> 
> 
> yea, i am not "feeling" like there is anything wrong, its just that until I hear the heartbeat it's hard to relax and not worry that there havent been some chromosomal problems or anything. i watch things like this though to take my mind off the nerves, and it WORKS EVERY TIME: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to7uIG8KYhg&noredirect=1
> 
> 
> Stay positive, I feel you i have doctors apptm on Monday can not wait!!!Video is so cute:))Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## CordeliaJ

I talk to it sometimes, but I read that it can't hear anything until about 15 weeks.

On another note, I just posted a topic in the second tri forum (I figured they may have more answers there) about calorie intake. I am getting a bit fed up with these books that say you only need 200 extra calories and only in your third trimester. You use more energy when pregnant, so surely you'll be needing a higher calorie intake most of the way through. In first tri you're growing a placenta, and second you're growing your child :S


----------



## akilgore2012

Well ladies I finally had my appointment and everything looks good. She said she is not worried about me and is looking forward to seeing me in two weeks when we can see/hear a heartbeat! I had a scan yesterday so they could date me and the sac was measuring at 4 week 6 days. So today I am 5 weeks and chugging along!

The tiredness has set in and I can't keep my eyes open, yet when I try to go to bed I can't sleep for more than 1 hour!! Tiredness and insomnia! What the heck?!

I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## kaili

akilgore2012 said:


> Well ladies I finally had my appointment and everything looks good. She said she is not worried about me and is looking forward to seeing me in two weeks when we can see/hear a heartbeat! I had a scan yesterday so they could date me and the sac was measuring at 4 week 6 days. So today I am 5 weeks and chugging along!
> 
> The tiredness has set in and I can't keep my eyes open, yet when I try to go to bed I can't sleep for more than 1 hour!! Tiredness and insomnia! What the heck?!
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well!

based on O date, ill be 5 weeks exactly tomorrow (so we're close)... i know what you mean about the tiredness and insomnia... mines not as much insomnia as its i cant stay asleep because i have to pee, sucks but gotta do what i gotta do!

on another note, i sat down today and did about 2 hours of research on what to eat and what to avoid... made my shopping list for the next couple months, if anyones interested in sharing theirs, would be nice to compare and get ideas, heres mine:

Whole grain bread
nuts - almonds
fresh fruit - apples, clementines, strawberies, bananas, peaches
asparagus
green beans
broccoli
yogurt
milk
cucumber
spinach
brown rice
chicken breasts
eggs
red beef
cereal
pasta
cottage cheese
lentils
garlic
low sugar marinara sauce
black beans
active culture yogurt
plain oatmeal


----------



## Bmama

I've also been talking to baby and I can't wait to buy some headphones to put on my stomach and play music! I allowed myself to purchase one baby music CD and one baby chef outfit as my OH is a chef. All other purchases will happen after scan in 2 weeks! Anyone else buy anything yet?

Kaili your shopping list looks a lot like mine I've been adding good fats from
Avocados and peanut butter too which has helped with energy levels. And I have been splurging on organic and am amazed how much the produce tastes better!


----------



## akilgore2012

Kaili, your list looks pretty much like mine as well. I too have added peanut butter as a good source of fat and protein and whatever else it has! I also added low fat string cheese. It helps me get to the next meal without dying of hunger!


----------



## CordeliaJ

I've posted a poll in the baby names section, but no votes yet.
For a girl, which of these 3 names do you prefer? 

1. Ava
2. Aria
3. Arianna
??

DH and I can't decide!


----------



## wontgiveup

CordeliaJ said:


> I've posted a poll in the baby names section, but no votes yet.
> For a girl, which of these 3 names do you prefer?
> 
> 1. Ava
> 2. Aria
> 3. Arianna
> ??
> 
> DH and I can't decide!

They were all on my list, but hubby doesnt like them, I love them they are beautifull names.. i like Ariannna Then you can call her aria for short..


----------



## akilgore2012

CordeliaJ said:


> I've posted a poll in the baby names section, but no votes yet.
> For a girl, which of these 3 names do you prefer?
> 
> 1. Ava
> 2. Aria
> 3. Arianna
> ??
> 
> DH and I can't decide!

Arianna!!! That is on my list too! I love it!


----------



## CordeliaJ

wontgiveup said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> I've posted a poll in the baby names section, but no votes yet.
> For a girl, which of these 3 names do you prefer?
> 
> 1. Ava
> 2. Aria
> 3. Arianna
> ??
> 
> DH and I can't decide!
> 
> They were all on my list, but hubby doesnt like them, I love them they are beautifull names.. i like Ariannna Then you can call her aria for short..Click to expand...

Thank you, yes that was my idea too! I bet I'll know what to choose when I see her. Man will I get a surprise if it's a boy, haha. Fortunately we quickly decided on a boy name, found them a lot easier to pick.


----------



## wontgiveup

Lets see My scan is monday and rather then focusing on the joy of seeing my baby, im stuck with welts the size of quarters and All over itchyness... Swelling of the hands, and the worry of harming my baby with the benadryl I was told by my doc to take.. I want to cry and cry but just one tear makes me break out more...


----------



## akilgore2012

Stress!! You have to stop stressing! That has to be why the hives are so bad! Just breathe, everything will be ok :)


----------



## miriam

wontgiveup said:


> Lets see My scan is monday and rather then focusing on the joy of seeing my baby, im stuck with welts the size of quarters and All over itchyness... Swelling of the hands, and the worry of harming my baby with the benadryl I was told by my doc to take.. I want to cry and cry but just one tear makes me break out more...

dont worry everything will b ok just b positive n get excited coz u r going to see your lil bean first time :)
beat of luck for your scan.


----------



## miriam

Kaili your food list is so good i m also trying to eat all healthy veg n fruits.

CordeliaJ i like all of these 3 names n i know it is difficult to decide:) 

AmandaWI: how r u feeling today???


----------



## Bmama

wontgiveup: i agree try to de-stress take a nice bath or go for a walk, listen to soothing music whatever will calm you down, the stress can't help the hives. And I wouldn't worry too much about the benedryl better to be happy and healthy than sick and stressed, and it is on the safe list too :flower: I know it's easier said than done to de-stress but anything that takes your mind off of the hives will help. And just think you get to see your baby on Monday that's so exciting!

Cordelia- I've always LOVED Ava but now that I see it next to Arianna I am in love with Arianna more, especially because you can call her Aria for short! Beautiful names!

I had a taste for chocolate chip cookies last night and made them with all organic ingredients, they do taste a lot better and I feel not so guilty eating them :blush:


----------



## akilgore2012

Organic chocolate chip cookies?! I could totally get on that.... :)


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> I had a taste for chocolate chip cookies last night and made them with all organic ingredients, they do taste a lot better and I feel not so guilty eating them :blush:

post a recipe perhaps?


----------



## Bmama

Here's the cookies I made! Just used my basic recipe and swapped out the ingredients for organic ones!

2 1/4 cups all-purpose organic flour, I like Bob's Red Mill
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon salt (i used kosher)
1 cup (2 sticks) Horizon Organic butter
3/4 cup granulated sugar, Wholesome Sweetners
3/4 cup packed brown sugar, Wholesome Sweetners
1 teaspoon Madagascar vanilla extract
2 large Amish eggs
as many chocolate chips as you like, recipe calls for 2 cups I usually put more :haha:, 365 organic chocolate chips

I always soften my butter, then cream it with the sugars. Add each egg one at a time and beat well after each addition. Add vanilla. Mix flour, baking soda and salt in a small bowl, then slowly add it to creamed mixture until well blended. Stir in chocolate chips.

Preheat oven to 375 and bake for around 10 minutes. Pour a glass of milk and enjoy!


----------



## wishfulone

I love the list of names. I have a niece named Arrionnna Ashley. BEAUTIFUL! I have no idea on names yet..Ill wait until further on to work on details.

I called the local clinic and they are willing to do some basic blood work for me so I don't have to wait for my first appointment another month! I will be 7 1/2 weeks when I go for lab work. I am nervous but excited. I haye needles and blood work, but I just want o hear it from a doctor that I actually AM pregnant!!! I didnt realize there would be another waiting game. I am glad they can get me in


----------



## kaili

OMG my only worst nightmare of pregnancy!!! my tiny A cup breasts in a matter of 24 hours, i swear my nipples have doubled in radius!! i put on a bra this morning and they were still the same as pre-pregnancy, i took off my bra and BAM, they're like black holes into another universe!!! goodbye precious teenager boobs, i'll miss you!!


----------



## wontgiveup

lol yeah my breast have changed a lot to, How old are you kaili if you dont mind me asking.
Im 24 DH Is 24 also
Whats your age ladys


----------



## Bmama

Haha me too my boobs have gotten bigger and I'm not big to begin with!! I'm 27 my OH is 35, been together for a little over 3 years. We're getting married this spring when I'll be in the second tri so hopefully I have a cute bump no morning sickness n big boobs! :haha:


----------



## wontgiveup

sounds like a plan, congrats! Me and my dh have been together for 8 yrs married for 2


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> lol yeah my breast have changed a lot to, How old are you kaili if you dont mind me asking.
> Im 24 DH Is 24 also
> Whats your age ladys

I just turned 26 last week, DH will be 26 in the summer, been together over 5 years, married 4 months lol...h loves my small boobs so this will be an adaption for him =P

I was fortunate and AF didnt come for me til I was 17, and my body really hasn't changed much in the 9 years since then


----------



## kaili

Quick beef I have recently with the mobile site. Stupid ad for mate1.com keeps coming up ONLY on this site. Its right where my keyboard usually is and so annoying.. anyone else getting this? Not to mention, wtf is a singles site doing advertising to pregnant ladies, maybe I am wrong but I highly doubt they get much business here...


----------



## CordeliaJ

That's weird about the ads you keep getting, I keep getting bravissimo ads.

I'm also 26 :)

I'm still thinking of names, DH prefers Aurelia and Ariadne to Ava and Aria, Arianna he's ok with, but I don't want her nicknamed Anna. Hmm, decisions 

Oh and you're lucky about the boob thing, I've already gone up two band sizes and 3 cup sizes, from 30GG to 34H. Starting to be sized out of my favourite brands like Freya, although fortunately there are a few in my size still. I got some nice bras in a swap/sell group on facebook from some other girls, it's been really useful instead of buying new bras that will only last a few months if that. (Those are UK sizes btw, not to confuse any US girls on this thread )


----------



## akilgore2012

Good morning! Well I'm 25 (26 in March) and H is 25. We have been together for 5 1/2 years and married for almost 4 months.

My boobs have gotten a little bit more plump but they were already a pretty decent size. I hope they get at least one cup size bigger and nice and full! :)


----------



## Loubyroo

I am 31 and dh is 36, we've been together for nearly 3 years plus dh has two children (8 & 10) from a previous marriage.

Unfortunatly, other than a little tenderness my bbs haven't changed at all!


----------



## kaili

akilgore2012 said:


> Good morning! Well I'm 25 (26 in March) and H is 25. We have been together for 5 1/2 years and married for almost 4 months.
> 
> My boobs have gotten a little bit more plump but they were already a pretty decent size. I hope they get at least one cup size bigger and nice and full! :)

AKIL haha we are almost exactly the same.. DH and I both 25 (cept i just turned 26 last week)... been together 5 1/2 years and got married sept 16 last year, and now preggies at the same time!


----------



## miriam

CordeliaJ said:


> That's weird about the ads you keep getting, I keep getting bravissimo ads.
> 
> I'm also 26 :)
> 
> I'm still thinking of names, DH prefers Aurelia and Ariadne to Ava and Aria, Arianna he's ok with, but I don't want her nicknamed Anna. Hmm, decisions
> 
> Oh and you're lucky about the boob thing, I've already gone up two band sizes and 3 cup sizes, from 30GG to 34H. Starting to be sized out of my favourite brands like Freya, although fortunately there are a few in my size still. I got some nice bras in a swap/sell group on facebook from some other girls, it's been really useful instead of buying new bras that will only last a few months if that. (Those are UK sizes btw, not to confuse any US girls on this thread )

i am 26 too and my dh is 30 :)
i've got same problem with buying bra. i am 32GG and never found a bra i like or want to buy :( and now with my growing boobs i have no idea how i am going to manage this. my nipples looks bigger n darker than before.


----------



## akilgore2012

kaili said:


> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Well I'm 25 (26 in March) and H is 25. We have been together for 5 1/2 years and married for almost 4 months.
> 
> My boobs have gotten a little bit more plump but they were already a pretty decent size. I hope they get at least one cup size bigger and nice and full! :)
> 
> AKIL haha we are almost exactly the same.. DH and I both 25 (cept i just turned 26 last week)... been together 5 1/2 years and got married sept 16 last year, and now preggies at the same time!Click to expand...

How crazy!! We got married Sept 22!


----------



## CordeliaJ

miriam said:


> CordeliaJ said:
> 
> 
> That's weird about the ads you keep getting, I keep getting bravissimo ads.
> 
> I'm also 26 :)
> 
> I'm still thinking of names, DH prefers Aurelia and Ariadne to Ava and Aria, Arianna he's ok with, but I don't want her nicknamed Anna. Hmm, decisions
> 
> Oh and you're lucky about the boob thing, I've already gone up two band sizes and 3 cup sizes, from 30GG to 34H. Starting to be sized out of my favourite brands like Freya, although fortunately there are a few in my size still. I got some nice bras in a swap/sell group on facebook from some other girls, it's been really useful instead of buying new bras that will only last a few months if that. (Those are UK sizes btw, not to confuse any US girls on this thread )
> 
> i am 26 too and my dh is 30 :)
> i've got same problem with buying bra. i am 32GG and never found a bra i like or want to buy :( and now with my growing boobs i have no idea how i am going to manage this. my nipples looks bigger n darker than before.Click to expand...

If you need any bra advice, I run a bra fitting blog, so feel free to message me. Bravissimo is the best shop to go in, especially to get fitted. Can be expensive to buy from there though. Debenhams do sell Freya & Fantasie bras though which will have your size. It's tough but I know how you feel, and there's lots of us out there campaigning to get bigger sizes available. :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I was MIA all weekend. My internet wasn't working and I haven't been feeling the greatest either:( Love the food lists, mine is about the same, but I can't say that I've actually been eating much of it, LOL! Pre-pregnancy I was a very healthy eater, but lately most of those foods don't appeal to me. In fact, chicken used to be one of my favorite foods and now even the thought of it makes me quesy!! I've also found that it helps if I eat all the time, but I worry a little because they say you're not really supposed to increase your calorie intake the 1st trimester. I think I'll be ok because I'm normally a small person (about 110 lbs), but I don't want to gain 75 pounds either, LOL!

DH is 27 and I'm 26, turning 27 in a few weeks. We've been together for 9 1/2 years, married 3 1/2. We haven't thought too much about names, although we've both always liked the name Lincoln for a boy. I've always thought I would have a boy and I still think I am now. DH's family is mostly boys, so I don't think their swimmers make too many girls, haha! However, we'd be thrilled with either. 

My boobs have changed drastically. I'm usually small and I definitely feel like I need to go bra shopping :) They've been really hurting too!

I think I've caught up on all the chit-chat :) Hope all you ladies are feeling good today!

Good luck on your appt today Wontgiveup!


----------



## wontgiveup

hey ladys wante to update
The hives have gone away, my hands were left bruised.. Doc gave me Zertec
to keep them under control :)
all bloods came back negative except for (?) dont no what it was called but I have a double gean that puts me at risk for preclapsia Blood Clots and placenta eruption..I should be good as long as i take my baby asprin.. :)Baby looks great and he is measureing perfect.. Heart Rate 170 Im 8wks 1days Well im 8wks 2 days but thats what the baby was measureing 
It was such a relief to see are baby and to here to doc say everythig looks great :) Due Aug 25 2013
 



Attached Files:







are little baby.png
File size: 111.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## akilgore2012

I'm so glad you are feeling better wontgiveup! Your scan looks amazing and I'm so excited for you!! So relieved everything is looking great!


----------



## Bmama

What a great scan wontgiveup!!!! Glad you are feeling better too :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Great news Wontgiveup! I love the scan and am so glad you are feeling better. Now try not to worry so much ;)


----------



## Bmama

now I can't wait until my scan! I guess I can't help but get worried I keep telling my OH what if there's nothing in there? and he just laughs and says oh yea there is. 8 more days to go!


----------



## AmandaWI

I know Bmama! It will feel so much more real when we finally get to see our little beans!


----------



## Bmama

When is your scan Amanda? I bet you are counting down the days too!


----------



## kaili

i'm waiting too, only difference with me is ill only be 7 weeks at my appointment and they already burst my bubble and told me they typically don't do any scans at your first visit!!


----------



## AmandaWI

My first appt is next Monday, but I don't know if they will do a scan or not. My sister had the same Dr and she said they had to do a vag u/s her first appt in order to hear the heartbeat. So, I'm thinking it will be the same for me. I'm really hoping I get to see my little bean....and that everything is okay :) How are you feeling?


----------



## Bmama

Yay so exciting so many scans next week!!! I can't wait for the thread to fill up with pictures:) I'm feeling okay today, it seems some days are now better than others and my MS isn't as constant. I feel better than I did a few weeks ago but now I have headaches and can't seem to drink enough water so I'm (tmi alert) peeing like a racehorse! I'll take that over hugging the toilet any day thou. How are you feeling Amanda? And everyone else?


----------



## miriam

your scan is so amazing Wontgiveup. m so happy for u :)
So every one is waiting for their scan now so do I :) but i wont b able to have a scan here coz m going back home for some time n i ll get it done there. hopefully at 9 weeks. cant wait really


----------



## wontgiveup

AmandaWI said:


> My first appt is next Monday, but I don't know if they will do a scan or not. My sister had the same Dr and she said they had to do a vag u/s her first appt in order to hear the heartbeat. So, I'm thinking it will be the same for me. I'm really hoping I get to see my little bean....and that everything is okay :) How are you feeling?

They should be able to here the heartbeat and see everything with a regular abdominal scan :) It worked with me..


----------



## AmandaWI

Bmama said:


> Yay so exciting so many scans next week!!! I can't wait for the thread to fill up with pictures:) I'm feeling okay today, it seems some days are now better than others and my MS isn't as constant. I feel better than I did a few weeks ago but now I have headaches and can't seem to drink enough water so I'm (tmi alert) peeing like a racehorse! I'll take that over hugging the toilet any day thou. How are you feeling Amanda? And everyone else?

I haven't been feeling the greatest the last week or so. It seems to help if I keep eating, but nothing sounds good to me. I'm struggling to find anything I want to eat, much less trying to eat healthy :) Did you find any tricks that made you feel better? I'm glad you're starting to feel better. I hope I'm the same in a few weeks.


----------



## wontgiveup

NO ms for me, it lasted a week and then nothing... I cant wait to see everyones scans, i want to compare lol, Its so hard to see the baby, i make out the yolk sac real well and then the baby is to the left... Cant wait to see all hands fingers, legs feet toes, arms, head.... eyes mouth LOL im excited for my 20wk scan, but wow thats a long ways off...


----------



## CordeliaJ

Girls with MS, peppermints have been a life saver for me. It takes away my nausea but only briefly. Still, it's been really useful at work when I feel sick & can't take a break. 
A few foods that have worked during sickness; cheese strings, apples, raisins, plain flavoured crisps (although if I have the same ones for a few days in a row, I start to feel sick at the sight of them), plain soups (noodle soup, miso soup), and pasta or baked potato for meals. DH found a recipe for a really plain mushroom pasta dish, I think all it has in it is butter, parsley & mushrooms, but the way it's cooked makes it taste great. So far that's the one main meal (other than the jacket potato) that hasn't made me sick. Currently my lunch food is a cheese wholemeal bagel, that goes down ok too.

I'm really hoping my MS will go soon, although I will say that it was the worst between 6-9 weeks, it's not quite as bad now, mainly nausea but not so much throwing up anymore.

I've also ordered a 'baby on board' badge - I always said I'd never get one, but some guy pushed me in the belly whilst trying to squeeze himself onto a packed train. It really hurt :(


----------



## AmandaWI

You're very lucky Wontgiveup. It's more like all day sickness for me, LOL!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks for the tips Cordelia! Luckily, so far I haven't thrown up, but I feel like I want to :) Today I had some peanut butter and celery for a snack and pasta for lunch and so far it seems to be okay! I've found that I have to keep eating and not let myself get hungry, otherwise it gets really bad!


----------



## wontgiveup

Questin? My mothernlaw is the closet thing i have to a mom since my mother passed, We get along just fine, and respect all her insite On life.. shes a great help to us.
Ok so heres my question, She has asked us to stay with her for a few days after the baby is born... She has a big place with plenty of room But im just not sure, If we should just come home and get used to everything on are own, or stay with her so she can help, She talked more about it with allen and he said she made a good point, if the baby wont stop crying Or among many other things she would be able to reasure us everything is ok and i could sleep, but I know i wont sleep lol


----------



## Loubyroo

Personally I think it's a great idea, as long as you all get along a good as it sounds like you do. The one thing all my friends have said after bringing their first baby home is how overwhelmed they feel at first so I think if the offer of help is there, grab it with both hands x


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> Questin? My mothernlaw is the closet thing i have to a mom since my mother passed, We get along just fine, and respect all her insite On life.. shes a great help to us.
> Ok so heres my question, She has asked us to stay with her for a few days after the baby is born... She has a big place with plenty of room But im just not sure, If we should just come home and get used to everything on are own, or stay with her so she can help, She talked more about it with allen and he said she made a good point, if the baby wont stop crying Or among many other things she would be able to reasure us everything is ok and i could sleep, but I know i wont sleep lol

i love my MIL to death but my own feeling is that i'm going to want to be in my house with my shower, and specifically in MY bed... if she offered the help, i'd turn it around and ask her to stay in our guest room instead. some people are saying go for it, but i can tell you having watched my 4 younger sisters be raised, with 2 of them we swapped bedrooms a week after they came home and even a single room adjustment in the same house was a disruption for the babies and it made it a little more difficult that first week in the new bedroom. (though im not sure what you will be doing in terms of night time feeding, my mother never once co-slept with any of us, so we always had our own rooms)


----------



## wontgiveup

Well apparently Its a topic i cant bring up with my husband, cause he gets all defensive.. I guess my opinon doesnt matter
Were going for 2 days, He said i think itll be good for you and stuff your going to be tired
I said im not going to be able to rest at someone elses house, And thats why i have you its a partner ship, Its for us to figure out.. 
I told him we would have to go through adjustments twice, he said you act as if were never going to leave her house when we are only going to be there for 2 days.
UGHHH realy Hes such a smartass!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> Well apparently Its a topic i cant bring up with my husband, cause he gets all defensive.. I guess my opinon doesnt matter
> Were going for 2 days, He said i think itll be good for you and stuff your going to be tired
> I said im not going to be able to rest at someone elses house, And thats why i have you its a partner ship, Its for us to figure out..
> I told him we would have to go through adjustments twice, he said you act as if were never going to leave her house when we are only going to be there for 2 days.
> UGHHH realy Hes such a smartass!!!!!!!!!1

im the same, i cant sleep well in other people's houses (not even my own mother's, or hotels or anything)... and though i imagine that you wont be sleeping much anyway due to the baby, if you're breastfeeding, its not like you're going to be able to stay asleep in the evenings anyway cuz you're the one with the tatas... you could always try my method (which usually works) and just tell your husband to suck it, and do what you want hahaha though if you want to stay over there at your MIL's, the help would be a bonus :)


----------



## wontgiveup

the help would be nice, but i think its all kind of pointless.. Im a mom now My tiredness doesnt matter... And right now he does need to just suck it!! lol


----------



## akilgore2012

Yea I'm pretty sure I would have given him a fat "Hell no!" to the MIL's house thing. You're the mom now, you do what is best for you and baby. Not the MIL... If she wants to help she can help at your house! :)


----------



## wishfulone

For me, living with my MIL would not work. I love my in-laws very much, but when I have a baby, I do not want them thinking I need them to get through it. It will be time for our little family to cope and get through the hardships together, even if that means lack of sleep for me and DH. It will be a trying time, but what happens when you have a 2nd child, if you plan to do so? Then you will have the added pressure of a young toddler and a newborn. At least if you get through the 1st alone, you will know you can do it on your own.


----------



## wontgiveup

We talked it over and he would feel more comfortable for the first to nights if we stayed there. I gave in and said ok. He's going to make a great dad he's just scared he won't know what to do so since moms had 3 kids he feels safer there for 2 nights. I said ok. I'm ok with it.


----------



## Bmama

I wouldn't mind staying with my in Laws if my OH insisted plus the extra help couldn't hurt. You'll be home and getting comfy before you know it anyways :)

Amanda- I have found eating every 1-2 hours even just a small piece of fruit (apples, oranges, grapes) helps keep nausea at bay. And sometimes I just need to sleep! When I'm hungry but nauseous bland foods or carbs are best bets for me. When I feel good I try and eat whatever healthy sounds good in the moment :)


----------



## akilgore2012

Good advice Bmama! I am just now getting to that eat every 2 hours diet and struggling because I feel like all the carbs can't be good for the baby! However that is all I can eat! :(

Hopefully this eating every 2 hours will keep the nausea under control and I can eat healthier foods. It's figuring out what works best for you that is the hardest!


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm glad you worked it out, Wontgiveup. I know I wouldn't be able to stay with my MIL and I don't think DH could either, haha! We love her, but don't always agree with everything she says or does :) Which is probably why she's one of the people we haven't told yet :) We're a little afraid she won't keep it a secret, even if we ask.

Great advice Bmama! Thx! It's weird, but after a while you kind of get used to feeling crappy and don't remember what it was like before :) At least that's what I'm going to keep telling myself, LOL!

Akilgore, from what I've read high carb foods are good right now. That's what I crave a lot, too. However, it's hard for me because I am gluten intolerant, so I usually make a lot of the buns or breaded things myself, which I don't feel like doing right now. Luckily I have a bunch of bread in my freezer:)


----------



## Bmama

Aw akilgore I hope you feel better soon and find what foods work best for you! It took me a long time to feel good about eating, but keeping up the frequency is our best bet :) 
Amanda- I am all about the carbs, this week it's all about the bagels and cream cheese I could have one for every meal! My two books- what to expect and the mayo clinic guide to pregnancy- recommend eating something is better than nothing, so if all you want is carbs go for it! Our bodies are using a lot more energy at rest than ever before. I don't actually feel like I'm eating more yet so I'm worried about that but I'm sure once the MS goes away ill be an eating machine :haha:
There is light at the end of the ms tunnel ladies I hate to say this (bc I am sure it will come back to bite me) but I think my ms is getting better! Maybe it's just more manageable than anything but like Amanda said I'm use to feeling like crap by now so when I feel good it's really noticible! I still have an ungodly amount of heartburn and indigestion but I'll take that over nausea any day!


----------



## AmandaWI

Mmmm, a bagel & cream cheese sounds really good :) Mabybe I'll have that for supper.


----------



## wontgiveup

Yum bagels! As for me I have a migraine and I need a nap. Hope I didn't get sick from being in the waiting room for so long. Allen is sick to :(. He's going to sec shifts so that he can go to all my appointments.


----------



## AmandaWI

Feel better Wontgiveup. That's great that your hubby can change his schedule. I'm lucky that my DH owns his own business so he can create his own schedule :)


----------



## Bmama

Sorry you feel ill wontgiveup, hopefully it's just a pregnancy headache! I had a horrible one today that caused me to nap and I still feel ick! I'll make sure to mention it at my appointment next week but I guess these are normal?


----------



## AmandaWI

It's very normal. I think it's because of the hormones. When I went off bc, I went through 6 weeks of hormone withdrawal and had horrible headaches. Turns out it is common, but definitely not fun!


----------



## AmandaWI

Is anyone else extremely tired? I didn't sleep very well last night, so I am extra tired today! Earlier, I actually tried to make it look like I was working on something on my computer at work, so that I could doze off for a few minutes, LOL! Believe it or not it helped a little bit and nobody noticed. I might have to do that more often:)


----------



## Bmama

Lol Amanda that is a good idea!!! I am sooo exhausted too!! I've been getting up 3-4 times a night to use the washroom and I think not getting a straight night sleep for weeks is getting to me. That or its preparing me for when the LO comes??

Hope everyone is feeling great today! My headache was cured last night after dinner guess I was hungrier than I thought! I ate so much pasta and felt a world better! Carbs are my new bff


----------



## wontgiveup

Yes i have been extremely tired to, it sucks heard it gets better in the second tri.. hope so!
No more MS 
My breast are sore (VERY) lol And im always hungry and thirsty.
Hubby and i are going to the Garden Grill this evening for dinner, and im going to try to make a tasty snack for when we get home, im craving Choc covered strawberries, Iv never made them, but im going to try hope they turn out good..


----------



## miriam

i m not much tired but i think my MS is kicking in. i did not threw up yet but felt nauseous all day today and today i ate alot bcoz it feel better after eating something but i cant eat any kind of sweets.
and yeah my boobs are so achy n have grown bigger. i cant sleep on my sides bcoz of pain in my boobs.


----------



## Bmama

Wontgiveup how did the chocolate covered strawberries turn out?? I totally want some now!! Miriam- sry your ms is kicking in I was hoping one of us would luck out and not get it!! Eating often does help a lot so keep it up :) I am all over the place with food yesterday I had to have pad Thai for dinner but no way do I want my leftovers today. My OH seems to think I'm getting better but I still feel nauseous most of the time, only throwing up about once a day now so I guess somewhat of an improvement?


----------



## wontgiveup

oh they turned out great we just tried are first one yumm, Plans got messed up tho,, instead of movie night we have to deal with plumbing probs,when ever the washer drains it backs up and leaks out the bottom of the tolite EKKKK.. Were drainoing the heck out of it lol
And poor DH is sick with a bad cold, i hate that he has been on his feet all day, he put flooring down in the hall today and then just as he gets ready to relax this happens :(
But at least the strawberries turned out great YUMM


----------



## akilgore2012

Yummy! Chocolate covered strawberries!

My symptoms seem to come and go. I appears that they are at their worst when my levels increase, or hormones or whatever increases! About every three days! Today I am two days past my last day of feeling crummy and I'm feeling great so far! I expect to wake up tomorrow feeling awful and munching on crackers in my bed. LOL.

Glad everyone is doing well! We have been having a busy weekend here, which is why I haven't been on here very much!


----------



## kaili

for me its been because im trying to stay away from the internet... my first appointment is this coming friday and they already said they wont do an ultrasound til im closer to 11 weeks, so I've gotten my hopes down for that, as thats 5 weeks away...

ive got no symptoms whatsoever except fatigue and insomnia but I'm attributing it to the fact that my mind is so active thinking about the baby and whether or not he's okay in there and if his heart is even beating etc etc etc etc...

i don't even know what my hcg levels are like right now so i can't even say for sure that im doubling normally.

man, i could really use a tardis right now


----------



## AmandaWI

Miriam, sorry to hear MS has started, but glad you aren't really tired. Like bmama said, eating often helps. 

Wontgiveup, sorry about the plumbing problems, but the choc covered strawberries sound great!

Akilgore, it's interesting that you say that. Every few days I seem to have an awful day and then a few days of feeling ok. Today is not my best day :( But, hopefully tomorrow will be better. I had horrible lower back pain last night and didn't sleep well. Has anyone else had bad lower back pain? That was a sypmtom I wasn't expecting, but I've read that it is common.

Kaili, sorry to hear you have to wait so long for an u/s. I had my first ob appt yesterday and wasn't able to get any scans either. They didn't even try to listen for the heartbeat, because she thought it was too early. Luckily, they are having me go for an u/s next tuesday to see how far along I am. I was really hoping to get some peace of mind by hearing the heartbeat yesterday, but at least I only have to wait another week. I was going to tell my co-workers, but now I don't know if I should wait until next week. It's exhausting trying to hide it from everyone, so I might just tell them anyway. As far as I know all my bloodwork is good, so I'm assuming everything is ok.


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> Kaili, sorry to hear you have to wait so long for an u/s. I had my first ob appt yesterday and wasn't able to get any scans either. They didn't even try to listen for the heartbeat, because she thought it was too early. Luckily, they are having me go for an u/s next tuesday to see how far along I am. I was really hoping to get some peace of mind by hearing the heartbeat yesterday, but at least I only have to wait another week. I was going to tell my co-workers, but now I don't know if I should wait until next week. It's exhausting trying to hide it from everyone, so I might just tell them anyway. As far as I know all my bloodwork is good, so I'm assuming everything is ok.

i already told my 2 bosses but nobody else... i actually pushed my scan back to next thursday (it was supposed to be this coming friday) but I didn't like my OB and switched and their first opening was next week. hope all goes well! I'll be 7 and a half weeks at that point and they will be doing an U/S at the appointment. Can't wait!


----------



## AmandaWI

Yay Kaili! That's great that you don't have to wait as long for your u/s! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> Yay Kaili! That's great that you don't have to wait as long for your u/s! Can't wait to see pictures!

haha i actually have to wait longer =P it was supposed to be friday the 25th, now its Thursday the 31st... but oh well, better doctors and staff at the new office and they're VERY attentive, they open at 8 instead of 9:30, and they have both Drs and midwifes so I'm getting awesome vibes.


----------



## AmandaWI

But, I thought you weren't going to get an u/s during your Friday visit and now you will next Thursday?


----------



## Bmama

Yay Kali!! I love my practice as they have midwives and drs! And I love that midwives are almost more experienced w pregnant women and deliveries than OBGYNs because that's all they do! In going to my midwife this week, and have the NT scan scheduled for Thursday. I might cancel though as OH & I aren't sure we want to have the NT testing done since the outcome won't affect our decision. Also, I've felt like absolute rubbish these past few days and my MS is back with a vengeance! Ugh!


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> But, I thought you weren't going to get an u/s during your Friday visit and now you will next Thursday?

oh yea! i see what ya mean now, sorry, had a slow moment there!


----------



## AmandaWI

Haha, no problem Kaili! Trust me I have many of those moments lately :)


----------



## Bmama

Hey girls!! Hope everyone is feeling good :) I just got back from my midwife appointment where we heard the baby's heartbeat!!! I am so relieved there is actually a baby in there as silly as that sounds!! Tomorrow's scan can't come fast enough!


----------



## wishfulone

Congrats, Bmama! what a wonderful feeling. Music to our ears! I am eager for my next appointment, which is still 2 weeks away. 
I have been noticing that my abs feel super stiff lately, as though I have been doing lots of crunches. Does anyone else have this? I am guessing this is part of the stretching beginning to take effect.


----------



## Bmama

Thanks wishfulone! :hugs: 2 weeks will fly by faster than you think I thought this week would never come and now I can't believe it's also over! My abs also feel stiff though! My midwife said at my appointment that more painful stretching occurs than people like to talk about! It was really reassuring actually she said a lot of pregnancy is glorified and is actually quite painful. At least we get to look forward to less nausea in the second trimester :)


----------



## wontgiveup

hi girls sorry i have been MIA, Iv been keeping away from the boards and the internet lol
I cant wait to find out if im having a boy or a girl.

So as for my life at the momment, My niece is 8 days old and in the childrens hospital she has sleep apnia, acid reflux, Bad Johndis, Heart murmor, and she just stoped breathing and turned blue last night so when the ambulance picked her up she was crying and breathing (thought to be having a allergic reaction to her formula) but turns out she has all What was named above :(, shes totaly clueless on how to raise a baby, Shes been giving emberlyn Cold bottles and letn her sleep in the bed with them (SIDS) not a good idea... Mom is having a fit on them, they need to stop worrying about how much sleep there geting and There stupid video games and grow up. See when she found out she was pregnant in her mind it was going to be all about playing dress up, goo goo gah gah, all smiles and cuteness. Boy was she in for a rude awakeing... hopefully this wakes them up to reality.. There still at childrens hospital there still runing tests. (SORRY ABOUT ANY TYPOS OR MISSPELLINGS) spelling isnt my strong suit!


----------



## AmandaWI

Yay Bmama! Can't wait to see pics after your scan :) I have my u/s next Tuesday and I can't wait! Really looking forward to some reassurance. I think it will help me cope with not feeling well knowing that everything is ok!

Wishfulone, are you going to have a scan in 2 weeks? I hope the time goes fast for you.

Wontgiveup, sorry to hear that about your niece, I hope she's ok :)


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> My niece is 8 days old and in the childrens hospital she has sleep apnia, acid reflux, Bad Johndis, Heart murmor, and she just stoped breathing and turned blue last night so when the ambulance picked her up she was crying and breathing (thought to be having a allergic reaction to her formula) but turns out she has all What was named above :(, shes totaly clueless on how to raise a baby, Shes been giving emberlyn Cold bottles and letn her sleep in the bed with them (SIDS) not a good idea... Mom is having a fit on them, they need to stop worrying about how much sleep there geting and There stupid video games and grow up. See when she found out she was pregnant in her mind it was going to be all about playing dress up, goo goo gah gah, all smiles and cuteness. Boy was she in for a rude awakeing... hopefully this wakes them up to reality..

Coming from someone who plays many many video games (me and DH both) this is so sad. I cut back on my play time when we began TTC 6 months ago and aldo stopped staying up until 3am "raiding dungeons" because getting an accurate 8am BBT was more important for me. 

Now that I am finally pregnant, the only reason I have been gaming more (but still in bed by 10pm) is because it distracts me from the stress and worries of being in the first trimester and makes the time pass a lot more quickly. IMO zoning out in a life draining video game is far healthier for the baby than an increased blood pressure due to panicking from symptom spotting.

I grew up with 5 younger siblings and know how difficult life is about to get but I asked for it and honestly cannot wait. 

How old are your neices parents if you don't mind me asking? I would like to think that responsibility and maturity come with age but sadly its not always the case.


----------



## wishfulone

Sorry to hear of your niece. That is such an unfortunate situation. It's hard when we here want a baby so badly and see others having babies by chance when they don't want them or are not prepared.

I do not know if they are gong to give me a scan at my next appointment. I had an early one due to the cramping/discharge, so I wonder if they will skip it this next time. I would like one to date my pregnancy as my last AF and the baby's measurements are 5 days different. Of course, it is also reassuring to see the little flicker on the monitor. 

Today I had a symptomless day, other than breasts that feel bruised. AT the beginning of the week I was super nauseous. It is hard when the symptoms leave because it makes me think something is wrong, but I have been on this roller coaster of symptoms throughout and have been assured it is nothing to get worked up about. I am trying to keep myself relaxed...I started doing prenatal Yoga, and I love it. First time doing Yoga, but it is SOOO relaxing the there a lot of stretches that are great for getting the body ready to carry a child as well as labor. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## Bmama

oh wontgiveup i'm sry to hear about your niece, I feel the same as wishful one that it's hard when we all want a baby and then someone we know gets pregnant by chance and is unprepared and thinks everything is easy and fun! My stepbrother and his girlfriend are in a similar situation because they were only dating for a month and thought it was going to be so much fun, their baby was born with jaundice and required a lot of attention they weren't prepared for. I hope your niece's parents gives up some of the gaming and focus on the new baby. 

well all went well at my scan today! Baby didn't want to get into a good position for the NT scan part of the US, the tech made me switch positions so many times, do jumping jacks, jiggled my stomach basically shaking the baby, and made me chug apple juice! I was surprised how hard they press on your stomach with the US wand, but finally the baby started moving after the apple juice! We are on cloud 9 right now it was really a surreal experience to see little baby B in there! :cloud9: the HB was 160 and NT measured 1.4 so I can sleep a lil easier at night. Can't wait for everyone else's scans!! xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







babyB_US.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wishfulone

Beautiful scan!


----------



## miriam

hi ladies hope u all doing great.. 
beautiful scan Bmama i cant wait for my scan i think i ll have it earlier now coz i flew back home yesterday and flight was ok. here i can have a scan in two weeks so cant wait
is any of u still have weird taste in mouth coz mine is not going away n its horrible coz i cant enjoy eating anything.


----------



## AmandaWI

Wishfulone, I wouldn't worry about not having symptoms yesterday, I'm sure they'll be back in no time and then you'll wish for them to leave again. LOL!

Love the scan Bmama! Did they adjust your due date at all? I'm so happy for you!

Miriam, I haven't had a weird taste at all, but I've heard it's very common. I have noticed I have a lot more saliva, which feels so weird, but pretty sure that's normal too. 

Today I'm not feeling as sick as yesterday, which is good. Trying really hard to be positive even when I don't feel well.


----------



## kaili

any of you ladies who have had scans already confirming that baby is actually in the uterus experienced that your cramps were one sided?

my recurring cramp has been about 3-4 inches below my belly button and about an inch to two inches to the right... its pinpointed to that one region and im starting to freak that its my ovary or my tube... any of yall had the same experience and then got a scan that confirmed all is well?

my scan isn't for another 6 days and i dont know if my mind can handle the cramp worry til then


----------



## Bmama

kaili said:


> any of you ladies who have had scans already confirming that baby is actually in the uterus experienced that your cramps were one sided?
> 
> my recurring cramp has been about 3-4 inches below my belly button and about an inch to two inches to the right... its pinpointed to that one region and im starting to freak that its my ovary or my tube... any of yall had the same experience and then got a scan that confirmed all is well?
> 
> my scan isn't for another 6 days and i dont know if my mind can handle the cramp worry til then

YES i had/have the same type of cramp in the same place! I was worried at 5-6 weeks because i noticed my left side hurt more than my right, and when I O'd I definitely felt pains on my left so I was quite worried. I called my midwife freaking out at that time, but since I had no bleeding she said it was just stretching! IMO I definitely think one side works/stretches more than the other, depending on what side you O'd from or where the baby is positioned in your uterus. Still having more left sided pulling/cramps than my right so weird! 

Miriam- I haven't tasted what you describe but I have a lot of saliva which makes for a not so pleasant taste. I know a lot of women experience that though so it's definitely normal! 

Amanda- The tech said the baby measured 11 weeks 1 day so slightly ahead (of 10 weeks 5 days), but they didn't change my due date. that makes sense though because I had a feeling I was a few days further along than my LMP date would have put me at :thumbup:


----------



## AmandaWI

It's amazing that they can measure so precisely! I have a feeling I won't be as far along as my LMP date when I have my u/s next week. I'm pretty sure I Ov cd24, which would be a 10 day difference. Not sure how I'm going to feel about going backwards, but oh well :)


----------



## wontgiveup

kaili said:


> wontgiveup said:
> 
> 
> My niece is 8 days old and in the childrens hospital she has sleep apnia, acid reflux, Bad Johndis, Heart murmor, and she just stoped breathing and turned blue last night so when the ambulance picked her up she was crying and breathing (thought to be having a allergic reaction to her formula) but turns out she has all What was named above :(, shes totaly clueless on how to raise a baby, Shes been giving emberlyn Cold bottles and letn her sleep in the bed with them (SIDS) not a good idea... Mom is having a fit on them, they need to stop worrying about how much sleep there geting and There stupid video games and grow up. See when she found out she was pregnant in her mind it was going to be all about playing dress up, goo goo gah gah, all smiles and cuteness. Boy was she in for a rude awakeing... hopefully this wakes them up to reality..
> 
> Coming from someone who plays many many video games (me and DH both) this is so sad. I cut back on my play time when we began TTC 6 months ago and aldo stopped staying up until 3am "raiding dungeons" because getting an accurate 8am BBT was more important for me.
> 
> Now that I am finally pregnant, the only reason I have been gaming more (but still in bed by 10pm) is because it distracts me from the stress and worries of being in the first trimester and makes the time pass a lot more quickly. IMO zoning out in a life draining video game is far healthier for the baby than an increased blood pressure due to panicking from symptom spotting.
> 
> I grew up with 5 younger siblings and know how difficult life is about to get but I asked for it and honestly cannot wait.
> 
> How old are your neices parents if you don't mind me asking? I would like to think that responsibility and maturity come with age but sadly its not always the case.Click to expand...

See i forgot to add that theres a little more to it then just video games, Baby daddy is realy in to D&D He will go play in his friends basement for hours and hours, dressing up the intire ordeal.... Like to update that, shes doing a lot better and she got to come home, allen and i get to meet her for the first time tomorrow "cant wait" Shes just turned 20 i think and hes a couple yrs older.. There not very mature But im sure they will learn to grow up real fast with the baby being here and all.. And your right Maturity doesnt always come with age, Im 24 and have enough maturity were you would think i was 30 something, lol thats what happens when You grow up fast.. I learned to put away childish things and act like a adult a lot earlier then most Because of that it made me a stronger person... :) 
We cant wait till the baby gets here were so excited, so happy that this baby will be brought up surrounded by lots of family who will love him, Only wish my mom was still alive to see this, but i know shes watching over all of us and the baby :) from heaven


----------



## kaili

anyone gotten hives while pregnant? i am almost 7 weeks and about 2 days ago i developed what appears to be the beginning stages of hives. they dont itch yet and they are quite small, but there are about 20ish patches of them spread out across my back, chest, and abdomen (and my sides under my arms, but not ON my arms)...

ive never had hives before a single time in my life, and i havent changed detergents or soaps or lotions or anything... anyone else getting this? 

its especially rare for me considering ive never had skin reactions to anything at all... now i am paranoid is it the hormones, is it something im eating, or is it just a coincidence that the first time i get it i happen to be pregnant?


----------



## miriam

i think u do get hives in pregnancy kaili... 
AMandaWI i have more silivia too in my mouth so its normal.
I m feeling sick today i really wana get rid of this feeling n m soo lazy too dont want to do anything


----------



## AmandaWI

Kaili, hope you're feeling better and the hives went away.

Miriam, sorry you're feeling sick, hopefully it doesn't continue. I've been feeling sick for a couple weeks now. Some days are better than others, but lately it's been getting worse. I really hope it only lasts another month or so. One thing that helps a little is if I eat often and don't let myself get hungry. Hope you're feeling better.

I have my u/s today in a couple hours!!! I'm so excited, but nervous too.


----------



## Bmama

GL Amanda!!!!! I can't wait to see your scan pics!!! :)


----------



## AmandaWI

My ultrasound went great last night! It was so exciting to see the baby and such a relief that everything looked good. We saw the heartbeat, it was 174 beats/min. Hopefully my Dr will call today to tell me the new due date. The tech guessed I am about 8 1/2 weeks instead of 9 1/2, which is exactly what I had thought! Hubby was so excited, too! The tech even printed an extra picture for him and he was thrilled :)


----------



## miriam

Amanda i m really loving ur scan pic its beautiful. Now i cant wait till my scan. I am planning to book my scan for nxt week i ll b 9 weeks by than.


----------



## Bmama

What a lovely scan Amanda!!!!! Beautiful baby :) 

How is everyone feeling today? Whenever I think my morning sickness is easing up (TBH I get a little worried too) it comes back the next day hardcore!! It's almost as if I am having a Good day I can predict the next will be bad!


----------



## wishfulone

I started to have very sharp twinges of pain above my hairline. They last for a second or 2 but hurt fairly bad. Do you guys think this is ligament pain? Im trying a heating pad on low to try to help


----------



## kaili

Ive been having the same thing on a regular basis since about 5 weeks. I would be careful with the heating pad on your stomach because high temps en utero can affect protein synthesis. Low setting shouldnt be bad, just make sure you don't get too hot :) at any rate I am part of another thread of ladies who all have been complaining about the same thing. Id say as long as its not unbearable or long lasting you should be okay. Could always check with your OB to be sure :)


----------



## akshustobemom

hi girls...

i want real frens and share and support!!!!

this is my first pregnancy and iam soooo excited..completed 17weeks!!!

plsss include me as ur friend

akshu


----------



## Bmama

I had those sharp twinges too! Nothing to worry about, but like Kaili said I'd probably use the lowest heat setting. If they are bothersome you can always take a tynelol too! I think it's a good sign the uterus is stretching :)


----------



## Bmama

akshustobemom said:


> hi girls...
> 
> i want real frens and share and support!!!!
> 
> this is my first pregnancy and iam soooo excited..completed 17weeks!!!
> 
> plsss include me as ur friend
> 
> akshu

Hi akshu!! Congrats on being 17 weeks already!!! How are you feeling? Do you have a proper bump? I can't wait to be where you are! It seems like time is goin sooooo slow!!!


----------



## akshustobemom

hieee bmama...

glad to get a reply..yes i do have a teeny bit of baby bump...he he he...i smile whenever i look or think abt my bump

it is getting heavier day by day..so unable to sleep:-( back hurts like a hell..

expecting in august??mine is on July9th


----------



## Bmama

Yes I am so excited for a summer baby!!! I got bumped at my scan last week to august 15 (from august 17). I keep thinking of all the fun birthday parties we can host :) long ways away but it helps me not stress!! Are you planning on finding out the gender, or perhaps do you know what you're having? We're going to find out as soon as we can but keep it a secret between me & my OH :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Welcome Akshu!

Bmama, so exciting that you are going to find out!! Hopefully it's not too hard to keep it a secret :)


----------



## kaili

Hey ladies! Had my scan this morning, 7w+5 so they say, but they're still leaving it at 7+6 based on LMP even though based on O i am only 7+4... im going to leave it at 7+4 cuz that puts my due date on my grandpa's birthday :)

here are my 2 pics :)
i got a 3d cuz the doc thought there were twins, but turns out only one little precious goober!

https://i.imgur.com/C2Cn6CV.jpg?1
here's the one of the 3d scan, yolk sac at top, little black bead is its eye :)

https://i.imgur.com/Ou04q0G.jpg?1
and here's the 2d scan. also got a heartrate chart with one of my other pics :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Seeing everyones ultrasound pics makes me wish i would have seen more of mine, do you think this is a normal 8 wk ultrasound pic, Doc seemed to think so :) I dont think its 3d maybe thats why
Cant wait to have my next ultrasound itll be at 20 wks and will find out the gender WOohoo :)
Bnama- when did you have your ultrasound pic done thats a great pic :)

As for me, iv been so tired cant keep my eyes open half the time no energy what so ever it sucks... cant wait till i get it back! Hope everyone is well


----------



## kaili

Your 8 week scan looks great! Only reason I got 3d too is because she thought she saw 2 heartbeats but couldn't find it again and did the 3d to make sure it was just 1


----------



## AmandaWI

Awesome pics Kaili!!! I bet that was exciting to think it could be twins for a little while :) So happy for you!


----------



## Bmama

Kaili your scan is awesomeee!!! The 3d image is so cool you can see so much more detail!! Congrats hun!

Wontgiveup- I had my scan (which was the NT scan) at what we thought was 10 weeks 5 days but the baby measured 11 weeks 1 day. It's amazing how fast they grow in just a weeks time too! Usually for the NT scan it's between 10-12 weeks, are you going to have one? It would be neat to compare how your LO grows! Also if the docs said baby measured normal then I am positive you have nothing to worry about bc they would definitely tell you at the scan :) I think it's hard not to overanalyze your own pic, I catch myself analyzing mine too like, do baby's legs look normal? Is the head shaped funny? Poor baby sorry your mommy is crazy but i love you already! :)

TBH I am starting to feel better. Not 100% but my energy level is SO much better than it was even a few weeks ago, and the 'morning sickness' comes on only when nauseous. New symptoms are leg cramps and clicking joints. fun stuff!


----------



## akshustobemom

Bmama said:


> Yes I am so excited for a summer baby!!! I got bumped at my scan last week to august 15 (from august 17). I keep thinking of all the fun birthday parties we can host :) long ways away but it helps me not stress!! Are you planning on finding out the gender, or perhaps do you know what you're having? We're going to find out as soon as we can but keep it a secret between me & my OH :)

Hieee Bmama...

me and dh also verrry excited..u know what..the early morning discussion was abt the school in which our kid will study.ha ha.i know it is all too much of imaginationstill cant control..

Dear here in India, gender prediction is illegal:-(so cant go and shop in a particular color:-( we should only choose colours like yellow,red,green..

but i soooooo wanna girl...what do u want??blue or pink???


----------



## akshustobemom

AmandaWI said:


> Welcome Akshu!
> 
> Bmama, so exciting that you are going to find out!! Hopefully it's not too hard to keep it a secret :)

hieee Amanda....hw r u??8 weeks pregnant??do u have NT scan there??when is urs scheduled??


----------



## akshustobemom

awww Kaili...

pics are superb awesome when i first heard the heartbeat and saw the baby..i started crying..next moment Dh is holding my hands...that was an awesome moment)))

i love ur pics..hope i ll also tell my scan Dr to take 3d pics of my bubba in my 21st week scan


----------



## miriam

Kaili ur scan is awsome m loving all these scan pix
Welcome akshu :) n congrats for ur pregnancy n completing 17 weeks


----------



## akshustobemom

Hiee Miriam,

Thank u n same to you.it is nice to talk to pregnant ladies now..

Hw r u?


----------



## Bmama

akshustobemom said:


> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> Yes I am so excited for a summer baby!!! I got bumped at my scan last week to august 15 (from august 17). I keep thinking of all the fun birthday parties we can host :) long ways away but it helps me not stress!! Are you planning on finding out the gender, or perhaps do you know what you're having? We're going to find out as soon as we can but keep it a secret between me & my OH :)
> 
> Hieee Bmama...
> 
> me and dh also verrry excited..u know what..the early morning discussion was abt the school in which our kid will study.ha ha.i know it is all too much of imaginationstill cant control..
> 
> Dear here in India, gender prediction is illegal:-(so cant go and shop in a particular color:-( we should only choose colours like yellow,red,green..
> 
> but i soooooo wanna girl...what do u want??blue or pink???Click to expand...

I totally understand it's so much fun planning ahead for the baby even if it is a little far off into the future. I didn't realize you were in India! I have a friend living in China and it is also illegal for gender prediction there too. I can understand why, and I almost wish I didn't have the option because I am too impatient and given the option I certainly want to know so I can better plan! If/when we have our second, my OH and I decided that we will keep the gender a surprise. Honestly I waver back and forth between wanting a boy or girl, I really first n foremost want a healthy baby. I've had a feeling this baby is a boy, but my OH thinks girl- I do think it would be fun to pick out all the girly clothes for your firstborn:) 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! We are enjoying lots of snow here today and since this is the first major snowfall for us, my dog is LOVING it and I am loving being outside with some snow finally!


----------



## wontgiveup

HI girls welcome akshustobemom, We dont get another scan till 20wks at that time will find out the gender.
Im doing the nursery in winnie the pooh :) its going to be so cute, it can go both ways BOY or GIRL of coarse when i find out the gender ill be able to add more blue or pink if needed.. im getn so excited and cant wait


----------



## kaili

We are tge same. Our next scan wont be til 18-20 weeks and we will also find oit the gender then. If we have a boy we are doing jungle animal theme but idk yet for girl. Probably generic brown with some tans and pinks


----------



## akshustobemom

All u girls are so lucky to know the gender beforehand.

bMama,

In my case I feel I have a girl.but my husband says it's a boy..haha..I wanna cute little plump girlie baby..awww it 'll b so cute..


----------



## miriam

akshustobemom said:


> Hiee Miriam,
> 
> Thank u n same to you.it is nice to talk to pregnant ladies now..
> 
> Hw r u?

Yeah me too love to talk to all u ladies
M not too bad but dont know why my mouth taste is not getting better
I know u get weird taste in early pregnancy but dont know how long it last coz m getting fed up wid it now. 
How do i feel now? u r already nearly half way in ur pregnancy


----------



## akshustobemom

miriam said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> Hiee Miriam,
> 
> Thank u n same to you.it is nice to talk to pregnant ladies now..
> 
> Hw r u?
> 
> Yeah me too love to talk to all u ladies
> M not too bad but dont know why my mouth taste is not getting better
> I know u get weird taste in early pregnancy but dont know how long it last coz m getting fed up wid it now.
> How do i feel now? u r already nearly half way in ur pregnancyClick to expand...

Hi Miriam,

U 'll feel better after16weeks.no other go till then.this s d best time to lose some weight.so have lots of fruits alone.it 'll give u energy

Iam feeling a lot better now.but stomach s getting heavier day by day..hope everything go smoothly for all of us


----------



## AmandaWI

akshustobemom said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Akshu!
> 
> Bmama, so exciting that you are going to find out!! Hopefully it's not too hard to keep it a secret :)
> 
> hieee Amanda....hw r u??8 weeks pregnant??do u have NT scan there??when is urs scheduled??Click to expand...

Hi!!! I had my ultrasound last week. But, honestly I don't know what kind of a scan it was :)


----------



## wontgiveup

We decided to go ahead and do up the nursery so I came up with a theme :)
WINNIE THE POOH itll be a gender nutral room and then when we find out ill add more pink Or more blue :) 
We painted the walls a Sensous pear (green) its so pretty


----------



## wontgiveup

I just like to add, I realy realy hope i get my energy back soon, im so tired all the time, headachs, joint pain, heartburn, GAS lol, IT sucks... Weres the glow lol


----------



## wontgiveup

I eat what i want when i want, I drink a lot of water and juice and i do have a soda once a day cause Im addicted lol IV heard of these women who stay away from fast food, Pop, cold cuts, Eggs BLA BLA BLA not me i still have a sandwich from time to time, I Only have scrambled eggs cooked real well, and i still Injoy Mcdonalds, tacobell, or hardees and subway from time to time... I eat a lot more fruit now. I love tangelos and pineapples yum yum, but im not Going to depry my self from THings i crave when i know that my baby is just fine and healthy Even when i eat a cheeseburger! I just find it funny that some pregnant women freak over every little thing they stick in there mouth, when im biteing my tongue cause what i realy want to say is "girl eat what you want" Just dont eat junk food everyday of your life and load your body down with sugar thats a big no no but if you want to go out to eat and grab some tacos or a pizza for dinner then go for it.
Does anyone agree (whats your opinion on the subject)


----------



## wontgiveup

https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2009/oct/06/pregnancy-food
A very good read


----------



## akshustobemom

wontgiveup said:


> I eat what i want when i want, I drink a lot of water and juice and i do have a soda once a day cause Im addicted lol IV heard of these women who stay away from fast food, Pop, cold cuts, Eggs BLA BLA BLA not me i still have a sandwich from time to time, I Only have scrambled eggs cooked real well, and i still Injoy Mcdonalds, tacobell, or hardees and subway from time to time... I eat a lot more fruit now. I love tangelos and pineapples yum yum, but im not Going to depry my self from THings i crave when i know that my baby is just fine and healthy Even when i eat a cheeseburger! I just find it funny that some pregnant women freak over every little thing they stick in there mouth, when im biteing my tongue cause what i realy want to say is "girl eat what you want" Just dont eat junk food everyday of your life and load your body down with sugar thats a big no no but if you want to go out to eat and grab some tacos or a pizza for dinner then go for it.
> Does anyone agree (whats your opinion on the subject)


hieee wontgiveup..

i would like to share my experience...For first 3 months i was not able to eat anything.I just dint like eating at all.But then after 3 months were over,i started eating nicely.I had food from outside.But the problem came oneday:-(

I had severe..i mean real sever stomach pain for 3 continous days:-( couldnt even walk or do anything.Man it was horrible.Went to Dr.First question was did u eat out.I said yes...i had penne arabiata from a restaraunt.It is a very clean and hygenic one.But dunno what went wrong. porbably the sauce was old??Took one painkiller and some tablet for stomach infection.

Hmmm so learnt my lessons that day.Decided not to eat food which contains sauce or any artificial agent as far as possible.

i really got scared and felt good only after hearing baby's heartbeat

This is just to share my experience.Take care and eat carefully


----------



## akshustobemom

AmandaWI said:


> akshustobemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Akshu!
> 
> Bmama, so exciting that you are going to find out!! Hopefully it's not too hard to keep it a secret :)
> 
> hieee Amanda....hw r u??8 weeks pregnant??do u have NT scan there??when is urs scheduled??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!!! I had my ultrasound last week. But, honestly I don't know what kind of a scan it was :)Click to expand...

Hieee Amanda...

i think that was not NT scan.Nt scan will be taken after 12 weeks or so..

my targetted scan is on feb27th and iammm sooooo excited...we can see the baby clearly in this scan it seems


----------



## akshustobemom

wontgiveup said:


> We decided to go ahead and do up the nursery so I came up with a theme :)
> WINNIE THE POOH itll be a gender nutral room and then when we find out ill add more pink Or more blue :)
> We painted the walls a Sensous pear (green) its so pretty

Hiee wontgiveup...

will u pls post ur nursery pics here??so i ll be able to see it..

Here we dont have any nursery concept:-( I will be soo glad to see ur pics...

girls..

if any of u have completed or even started doing ur nursery do share it with me..i ll be happy to see those pics


----------



## wontgiveup

Yes mam i will as soon as we get more in it lol We have a very small nursery room but we are going to make due with what we have and make space by adding plenty of shelfs :) so far all thats in the nursery is are crib and The painted walls of coarse :) but as soon as its done ill be sure to send pics


----------



## kaili

we wont be starting our nursery til 20 weeks


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey girls!

I know I haven't been around much lately :) Work has been super super busy and I haven't been feeling very good either. But, I try to stay positive that in a month or so it will get better :) 

Wontgiveup, I'm with you. Normally I'm a healthy eater, but I just can't do it anymore. While most foods don't appeal to me right now, healthy foods like salads are even worse!! And chicken just makes me want to curl in a ball, haha! Yuck! So, I eat what I want and what my stomach tells me it wants, LOL! I figure as long as I'm eating something that's a good thing. Plus, since I can't eat gluten it makes it even harder to find things that appeal to me. Pizza!! That sounds good right now :) Luckily I have a gluten free pizza in the freezer for supper!


----------



## Bmama

I'm the same as Amanda I eat what I want when I want since I had such bad MS, but now that it's calming down a bit I'm incorporating more of my healthy food back. And the reason I'm eating it is because I want it not because I'm paranoid! Although there are some things like deli meat and raw fish that I'm totally staying away from it's only because I've gotten so sick off them in the past. I believe everything in moderation though!

About the nursery, My OH and I live in the city we have a one bedroom apartment and will have the baby in a co sleeper with us until we move (baby will be 4 months at that time). In the new house we'll have a nursery set up so I wasn't planning on starting to decorate until closer to when we move! Although, I've been nesting a ton lately so maybe I will start planning :haha:


----------



## akshustobemom

Ladies..

It is becoming difficult to sleep.iam not used to side sleeping position.when I sleep on my back.my stomach presses my back n I get horrible pain.

I saw pregnancy support pillow.have u seen anyone using it? I thought I can buy one.watdo u think?


----------



## ldr

Hi everybody, I haven't been around for ages! I was just feeling so, so tired that all I wanted to do when I got home from work was collapse on the couch and stare into space. I've been going to bed so early, quite often at about 9pm (and I only get home from work between 6 and 6:30pm!) so I've had very little time online.

I see you're talking about nurseries. We haven't decided what we're doing with ours yet, but we're not going to start buying anything or decorating for a while yet because we're planning to get new carpet in the room that's going to be the nursery in April, so we'll start thinking about colours etc. then so that we can get the right carpet colour. Hopefully we'll know the gender by the time we do that, although either way I don't think I want to go with a totally pink or blue room, I'd rather do something more neutral so it's easier to change the look of it with different accessories in the future.

I'm glad to see that you guys seem to be doing pretty well. I haven't been too bad with symptoms - a bit of morning sickness, some lower back pain and loads of tiredness are about it, really. I had my first midwife appointment last week and it went fine, but I haven't got an appointment for my 12 week scan yet. I should be hearing soon, as the midwife sent off my forms to the hospital and said they would post me an appointment date. It's great to see your scan pics. I'll post mine as soon as I have some!


----------



## wishfulone

Hello all! Glad still see everyone is doing well. I have been staying plenty busy, seems that there is always stuff going on! I am making sure that I still get at least 8-10 hours of sleep a night, however. 
We have not purchased a single thing for baby. We are waiting just a bit longer. I do know that I want to keep the future nursery the color it is now, which is a beige/brown. That way we will not have to paint it again in a few years. I will just add accents with decor/decals, etc. 
Also, we know we want a gender neutral theme for the nursery so that we do not have to purchase all new bedding, furniture, etc...if we have another in the future. I am leaning towards woodland animals.
Symptoms are not too bad on most days. They wore off for a week or so but the tiredness and breast tenderness is definitely back this week! 
Good luck to all!


----------



## AmandaWI

Feeling slightly better today, but definitely not going to get my hopes up :) I don't think we are going to find out the gender, so we will be doing a neutral nursery theme. I'm thinking Noah's Ark. Ever since I was little I always loved Noah's Ark things and I love animals! Can't wait to see everyone's pictures. We haven't bought anything yet. I'm hoping I'll have more energy in a few months. The thought of shopping right now does not sound like fun :) Too tired and too sick!

Bmama, so glad to hear your MS is getting a little better. I'm really hoping that will be me in 3 weeks :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Hello! May I join in as well? I am pregnant with my first child as well, I will be 12 weeks on Saturday. EDD is August 24th :) My DH & I are 25, and we just celebrated our 1 year wedding anniversary (although we've been together for 6 years). You can call me RnR, and I am excited to have some buddies to go through this amazing journey with. 

PS. On a side note, Kaili I LOVE YOUR AV! I have 2 dachshunds that are the loves of my life. Makes me smile each time I look at it.


----------



## kaili

RockNRollBaby said:


> PS. On a side note, Kaili I LOVE YOUR AV! I have 2 dachshunds that are the loves of my life. Makes me smile each time I look at it.

Hehe thanks! I also have 2 mini dachshund girls that are the loves of my life. One of them DEFINITELY can tell I am pregnant and has amped up her lovey doveyness x 100 in the past few weeks. I love it cuz she normally comandeers her own spot and gets annoyed when anyone comes within 5 feet of her personal space bubble LOL (I am really milking her constant need to snuggle!)


----------



## JJsmom

Hi Ladies!!! Sorry I haven't been around for a while!! I have been extremely busy trying to get a lot of stuff done around my house as I am trying to get it as organized as possible! We have accomplished one main thing so far and that's that my son's room is absolutely spotless! LOL!! Now all his stuff is in the living room and we're going through it bit by bit as he has so much CRAP! We've gone through 3 boxes and so far, we have only 1 small bin of stuff to keep!! YAY!

Glad to see everyone is starting to feel a bit better! I've only popped on here and there and glanced through posts. Hope everyone continues to feel better!!!

aks, I have a body pillow that I'm using to help support me on my side. It's nice because you can have it between your legs and have the pillow against your back and lean into it so you're not completely on your back but not on your side either. I mostly use it when I lay on my right side and have my leg thrown over it and the pillow under my belly and lay into again towards my stomach but not laying on my stomach. The pregnancy pillow was too big for us to use in our queen size bed. OH already hates the body pillow because it's between us and he doesn't feel he can get close enough to me. Hope you ladies have a great day!!


----------



## akshustobemom

HI JJsmom...

thanks for replying yesI think I saw the same pillow..is it snake like..which u can have for ur whole body??shall i buy it??is it really useful??i mean nice support for back??the sales assisstant said we can use it for breastfeeding also..

i use husband as pillow for one side and pillow as pillow for other side.but it is verrrrry difficult...back pain is getting stronger day by day..


----------



## JJsmom

Mine isn't snake like. Mine is just a body pillow from bed bath and beyond. My sister told me about it and she has had hers since her pregnancy and she said she still uses it. I love mine but each is different. 

I would use it on one side while OH was on the other, I tried that at first but OH would scoot so close and he is so hot that I sweat something awful and when I would get up to go potty it was such a hassle. moving the pillow, then going potty, then trying to get back in bed which OH has moved to take up most of the bed that I can barely squeeze back in and the pillow wouldn't stay up. So I don't know. LOL! That's just our queen bed though. My mother said I need a bigger bed, but if I have a bigger bed, OH would just take up the entire bed still! He sleeps with 3 covers on him and I sleep with only a sheet. He will cover me up and I just kick them right back off. When it warms up a bit I'll have my fan going on me all night on high while I have no sheet and he's still got 3 blankets on him. OK yeah I went a little off topic, sorry! LOL! My brain has a tendency to do that lately. So it would be your call on the type of body pillow you get. Mine is just a straight pillow but body length.


----------



## akshustobemom

he he JJsmom..Here i occupy most of the bed and blanket..he he...wat with pillow and other things now..poor husband should just sleep at the end of the bed:-( i think we should order a bed of trip queen size..he he..to keep that i have to have a massive bedroom so should change the house tooooo)))))*evil grin* 

will go and see the shop today and hunt for pregnancy support mattress or pillow.not sure wat to buy.But defo gonna buy one

What is ur son's name??which class he is in??


----------



## JJsmom

My son just turned 9 and he is in the 3rd grade! He's growing up so much!!

Hope you find what you're looking for!! :) That would be one huge bed but I bed it would be wonderful! LOL!


----------



## miriam

Hi ladies. Seems you all having good time in your pregnancy :) 
I am feeling much better now but still have no taste n weird taste in mouth. Cant wait for my scan now hope it will go okey n i ll b able to see my lil baby.


----------



## akshustobemom

JJsmom..

i got my pregnancy support body pillow today from mothercare.Hope it helps me to sleep properly.


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Ladies,

My mom got me one of those preggie body pillows. I haven't used it much yet because I can still sleep on my tummy or back. But, I'm sure it's just a matter of time and I will be loving it :)

Still battling the nausea, but I've noticed now my worst time of day is the evenings. So, I'm really hoping in a few weeks I'll notice an improvement.


----------



## kaili

i havent gotten one yet, but i can't sleep worth a lick, so i'm thinking of investing.


----------



## akshustobemom

God..i have gone completely nuts!!!!whenever I open my laptop, I start going to forums which talk abt First birthday....

Y am i doing this???I was seriously asking my husband abt my Kid's bday cake design..uphhhh IAM TOTALLY OBSSESSED...

JJsmom..there was one lavender oil and heatpad box in mothercare.Sales Assistant told me to buy that too...any idea abt that??are u using it??


----------



## miriam

Had a private scan yesterday n saw my tiny baby first time who was moving and jumping around. I was so amazed to see him/her. Nurse told me that baby is measuring right n there was a heart beat n movment :). She did not have a printer so could'nt get a pic but i ll get a pic of my 12 week scan anyway.


----------



## akshustobemom

hey miriam...

g8 dear...when is ur next scan??iamwaiting for my targetted scan.its on feb27


----------



## JJsmom

akshustobemom said:


> God..i have gone completely nuts!!!!whenever I open my laptop, I start going to forums which talk abt First birthday....
> 
> Y am i doing this???I was seriously asking my husband abt my Kid's bday cake design..uphhhh IAM TOTALLY OBSSESSED...
> 
> JJsmom..there was one lavender oil and heatpad box in mothercare.Sales Assistant told me to buy that too...any idea abt that??are u using it??

Sorry, no idea about that.


----------



## AmandaWI

Miriam, that's so exciting!! So happy you got to see your baby :)

AFM, over the weekend I thought I was turning a corner and starting to feel better. But, yesterday and today are just as bad as ever! Anyone else still not feeling better?


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> AFM, over the weekend I thought I was turning a corner and starting to feel better. But, yesterday and today are just as bad as ever! Anyone else still not feeling better?

well ive felt great with no sickness at all until a few days ago, so yes, im with you there lol


----------



## wishfulone

AmandaWI, I thought I was feeling better until about a week or so ago. The fatigue has kicked back in and I constantly feel like I have a tummy bug. 
To make it worse, te air must be really dry in my house because I have a scratchy throat and icky nose every morning. But it gets better during the day while I am at work. We replaced our furnace filter and am looking at buying a larger humidifier, ours is obviously not keeping up.
Sorry to hear you are also not feeling well. Hopefully by the 2nd trimester things will subside for you girl!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Wishfulone! I've heard pregnancy can increase your mucus and make you more congested. So, it might not be your house. I know I've had the same thing. I was also thinking of getting a humidifier, but if it's just a pregnancy symptom I'm not sure if it will help. I'll probably try it anyway :)

I read something encouraging the other day. Around 10 weeks and once you've heard the baby's heartbeat, the chances of miscarriage go down to only 3%. :) I think we are all either close or past that point!!


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi Wishfulone and Amanda..

Even now i have nose congestion.That is coz of pregnancy(as per book what to expect).So nothing to worry.It will be there till the end it seems.I have it only at night time.

Even i read that once u have heard heartbeat,then the chance of miscarriage is reduced.Further reduced during second trimester.

We should be careful n 3rd trimester coz of premature delivery.So planning for a baby moon.Then do it in second trimester.

Infact iam persuading my husband to take me on a babymoon now..will see how it works

Sorry for the long post


----------



## wishfulone

I have heard the congestion thing previously also. I have had some sinus problems in the past, so I am not sure what is going on. 
Try a NetiPot or saline mist if you havent. It helps clear up some of the mucus and dries it out. 
I am trying to avoid medication, but I did take 1/2 dose of Sudafed last night just to try to help me get some rest.  I am beyond exhausted.


----------



## Bmama

Miram- congrats on seeing your LO!!! It is amazing to see baby for the first time, such a special day I can't wait until you get to take pics home you won't be able to stop looking at them trust me!

Amanda- I have days where I think I feel amazing (have way more energy than I did a few weeks ago), but the morning sickness still comes when I least expect it. I also have a bit more congestion than normal but I found that our big humidifier really helps. But a pot of boiling water on the stove works wonders for dry air too! I have heard great things about neti pots so maybe give that a try? They sell them at wallgreens and CVS, probably target too. Hope you start to feel better soon!

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, things have been crazy on my end with work and getting together with friends to share the news. Now that we are officially in the second trimester we've about told everyone of our close friends & family, and made a facebook announcement today (OH made me do it, I personally felt weird about it but it's nice for far away friends to know). I have found I have a lot more energy these days and don't need to nap, but I hit a wall around 7-8 PM and cannot stay up past 10:30 anymore! I have been catching up on my favorite show Downton Abby and have fallen asleep during it every night this week! My bump is starting to come in too and I need to go shopping for mat pants, my jeans definitely aren't comfortable anymore :(

akshustobemom- I really want to take a babymoon too! Not sure if we will fly anywhere but possibly take a drive up to northern Wisconsin and spend a weekend in a cabin and fishing. I've read the second tri is the best time to do it too. Where do you think you'll go for yours?


----------



## AmandaWI

Bmama, you're about 3 weeks ahead of me, so I'm hoping I follow in your footsteps and get more energy soon and at least a little break from the nausea :) Thanks for the tips! If you don't mind me asking where are you from? I'm in Wisconsin :) I love staying in cabins in northern Wisconsin, it's so peaceful! We usually do it every summer.

We have a few small weekend trips planned in the next few months. We are also going to Alabama in May for my brother in law's wedding. We plan to spend an extra few days by the beach after the rest of the family goes home :) So looking forward to some sunshine!! So, I'll guess we'll have to make that our babymoon, LOL!


----------



## Bmama

ooh Amanda where abouts in Wisconsin? I'm at Benet Lake which is right by Illinois border. We are planning on moving down to Chicago after the baby is born as that's where we both work, so it's quite the commute about an hour each way). I LOVE northern Wisconsin and have been summering up there since I was little :) When we move back to Wisconsin I think it'll be to the northern woods! Your babymoon sounds fun!! I have a friend who had family in Alabama and all the pictures look so pretty on the gulf. I also hope you start feeling better soon, I know even just a little bit of improvement helps the mood so just hang tight and it'll come before you know it :thumbup:


----------



## AmandaWI

Bmama, I am in Fond du Lac, which is about an hour north of Milwaukee. I work north of Milwaukee and have about a 45 minute commute, so I know how you feel. We built our house only 2 years ago, so maybe I'll change my job instead of moving, LOL!! I love Chicago, we love taking girls trips there, so much fun! Thanks for the well wishes! And I know you're right that it will come quickly as I already can't believe I am 11 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## wontgiveup

I live in TN
Went to the doctors Tuesday. Baby is good we heard the heart beat. My BP is to high it was 164/110 :(. Shes worried if it stays like this that the baby wont get the right nutrients through the placenta so Im on BP meds now... I asked her if the reason i was so extremely tired could be because of the BP she said def and that i should feel better once i start taking the medication well im on my sec pill and i feel so so so much better then i have been feeling. Im tired but, not like i was. If my blood preasure doesnt go down then I have to go all the way to UT (a hour and 30 min drive) to get a ultrasound scan at 20 wks rather then just getn it at my doc office cause theyll want to test everything and make sure nutrients are getn to the baby and to check the placenta and stuff. As long as they can get my blood preasure undercontrol then I shouldnt have to go... But it would be worth the drive to make sure everything is ok! I get my Downsyndrom testing done on the 26th and then ill go back march 12th then the appointment after that will find out what were having :) Excited

Ok so for all you girls out there who prob ask your selfs the same questions I went ahead and asked my doc
A. Is it ok to eat shrimp
B. Is it ok to eat tuna ( love tuna salad)
C. What about fish 
D. TEA like the sleepy time tea or herbal tea


Answers
A. yes Just make sure its been cooked
B. Yes But limit yourself because of the mercury One can a week is fine ( i laughed cause Im like a can of Tuna once every 4 month kind of girl, im not crazy about it) Tuna has omega 3 in it witch helps baby grow
C. Fish yes as long as its like the boxed breaded fish at the stores, no shark or anyother ocean/sea fish
D. Yes its perfectly fine to treat your self to a hot cup of tea infact its healthy for the baby.

NOTE: cold cuts yes and no As long as your not eating a bunch of it, HEat it if you can if not you should still be fine...


----------



## miriam

Akshu.. My next scan is on 2nd march n m really looking forward to it. 
Amanda... Yes i am in the same boat i dont feel good either cant wait to start second trimester coz i've heard u feel better in second trimester.


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm so glad it's Friday!!! And Monday is President's Day, so I have the day off, Yay! I also have my second ob appt on Monday, and I can't wait to hear the heartbeat!! (We only got to see it at the ultrasound) 

Wontgiveup, hope the meds help and your blood pressure goes down. Thanks for sharing your answers!

Miriam, I'm looking forward to the 2nd trimester as well. Let's hope we both notice a big improvment!


----------



## Bmama

Wontgiveup- I hope you start to feel better soon and the meds help your BP go down :thumbup: Also thanks for sharing those answers I love tea, shrimp and fish but have been eating/drinking them all sparingly. You get to find out the gender soon how exciting!!! 

I have my next midwife appointment next Wednesday. I'm assuming she'll go over the results of my ultrasound/bloodwork and hopefully I get to hear the heart beat again!! I have no idea when my next ultrasound is so it is something I need to ask. Othwerwise I am going to look into a private scan so we can find out the gender! There is a place I found that offers gender scans at 15 weeks so theoretically I could go next weekend :winkwink: 

Also, a friend of mine sent me a link about the diet of pregnant women and I found it so interesting I must share (FYI: it's a little academic and dense imo): https://www.drbrewerpregnancydiet.com/id11.html
It basically states that because of our increase in blood volume that there shouldn't be a limit on the amount of salt pregnant women eat, and that we should be eating 2600 calories a day! better start eating ladies :happydance:


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi Bmama,

i wanna go to goa.I just wanna walk in the beach.just 2 days in a resort will be g8 for me.But my husband is verrrry scared abt travelling(though we will go by flight,he is scared abt landing).So not sure.Moreover we have lots of rituals to be done during pregnancy.I have one ion march 27th and another one on april 14th.So should finish off babymoon before that

Miriam..

Scans really make us feel we are pregnant.everyone started asking me abt baby movement.I just feel some sort of gas bubble rolling inside my stomach.Nothing much:-( should ask the dr when i visit on march 2nd.

hiee wontgiveup,

dont worry.I asked my dr abt my BP.Right now it is 110/70.But scared just coz my parents have high bp and sugar.My Dr said,we are not suppose to reduce salt during pregnancy.If we reduce salt,then we will not have proper energy it seems.Just try to avoid preservatives,pickles and other very salty items...

Dont worry.Glad that you started feeling better after taking medicinies


----------



## wontgiveup

Woohoo my blood preasure is down, It was 130/77 :) Beat 164/110 anyday :)
Wow Bmama thats a lot 2600 hmmm all iv had today is some pizza, apple, Snacked on some bread and butter pickles and chips lol oh and some pears, wonder if i took in that amount... I doubt i hit 1500.


----------



## kaili

I havent been sick but I also havent had an appetite recently. Feels weird


----------



## AmandaWI

I had a slightly better weekend than last week, but today I feel crappy again. It seems I feel worse the days I work, I must not get as much rest. Oh well, not much I can do about that. I started taking my prenatals at night, which has helped a little. 

I had my second ob appt yesterday and got to hear the heartbeat!!! It's such a comfort knowing everything is going well. It makes the sickness worth it, LOL! Bmama, hope you get to hear your baby's heartbeat tomorrow :)

Wontgiveup, glad your bp is down!


----------



## miriam

Amanda its nice to know that every thing is going fine with your baby.
And dont worry abt feeling crap coz this is the only way we can feel pregnant lolz. I feel crap all day too and last night i threw up first time in my pregnancy though i feel sick all the time.


----------



## AmandaWI

Miriam, sorry you're feeling sick too and had a bad night last night :) I've got my fingers crossed we'll both be feeling better in a few weeks! 

Does anyone know when you are supposed to stop laying on your back? I read somewhere that it's ok in the 1st trimester, but I didn't know at what point it changes.


----------



## Bmama

:yipee:That's great your blood pressure is down wontgiveup!! I know how stressful it is to have high BP, I have what is called the "white coat syndrome" and always have slightly elevated BP at my appointments. It's been lower since being pregnant, but at my appointment today when I got there it was 124/70 and the nurse was concerned. She asked me (which I found odd at first) if I had to use the washroom and I did, so she gave me a cup and told me to "relieve myself" lol then she took my blood pressure again and it was down 118/70. She said even the pressure from having to pee can make your BP rise! 

Sorry you aren't feeling well Amanda & Miriam, hopefully you start to feel better soon! Amanda- how exciting you got to hear the heartbeat!!! I agree with you it's nice to know everything is going well! I got to hear baby's heartbeat at my appointment today too and I was SO HAPPY!!!:yipee: The HB was 154 today so just a little under what it was at my Ultra sound. They also told me everything looked good from my last round of bloodwork at the NT scan, and baby looks healthy so far. Suuuch a sigh of relief I just pray a healthy pregnancy and baby continue until 40 weeks! I asked about my bad headaches and midwife said even though they are most common in the 4th month I was probably not drinking enough water and eating enough, so I'm going to have to get better at that :thumbup:


----------



## Bmama

also Amanda- about laying on your back, I'm not 100% sure but I did google it about a week ago and I remember reading that around 20 weeks you should stop, or at least make it a 45 degree angle and prop yourself up. It's going to be hard because I LOVE laying on my back when I watch tv. Does anyone know exactly when we should stop laying on our backs?


----------



## akshustobemom

Hi bmama n Amanda,

Till 4th month completion lying on back 'll not be a problem.I read this from wat to expect book.

My experience..iam unable to sleep on my back now for a long time.if I cross 5 mins, then there is a pulling effect in my abdomen.so I am forced turn on sides..


----------



## miriam

I love laying on my back too but i dont know when should we stop it and i also noticed that my back gets achy if i dont change my side while sleeping so i keep changing my sides all night. 
Bmama good to know your baby is growing healthy and yes it is a sigh of relief for all of us to listen baby's heart beat.
Amanda i too hope that we both ll feel better soon :)


----------



## wishfulone

It is going to be hard to adjust to sleeping on my side. I used to be a tummy sleeper, but that is not very good for you, so I learned to sleep on my back and now that is the easiest way for me. Time to re-adjust!
I am sure once we start getting larger that sleeping in any position other than on our sides will just cause too much discomfort and that side-sleeping will feel the most natural.


----------



## AmandaWI

Bmama, so glad you got to hear the heartbeat! It's so amazing, isn't it? My neighbor has a dopler, so I might have to use it once in a while :) 

I agree with everyone, that sleeping is going to be an adjustment. I feel like I already have a hard time getting comfortable. I love sleeping on my stomach, but I can already notice that it's not as comfortable anymore. Also, I tend to move around a lot during the night, I'm thinking that's not going to be so easy in a few months, LOL! I might have to get out my preggie pillow soon :)


----------



## Bmama

Oh I already miss sleeping on my stomach! It isn't nearly as comfortable anymore, honestly it feels like I'm sleeping on a rock in my stomach. I might need to invest in a pregnancy pillow soon. What kind does everyone recommend?


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm pretty sure the brand my mom got me was Boppy, like the popular nursing pillow.


----------



## wontgiveup

hi girls, I cant find a body pillow anywhere and I want one bad lol!
Did some spring cleaning today, early i know but hey its never to early to clean. I just felt baby move so cool.. Feels like The baby is tumbling, Is anyone else feeling weird achs on and off around the ovary area i guess its just were every thing is stretching but mine likes to linger on one side since i was about 7wks along... Im so glad im in the second tri. Blood preasure is doing great staying around 125/78 some times bottom number is 88.. My pulse is whats always high. I still have nausea and make a trip to the tolite at least 4 times a week lol. I hate it but hey at least i know its a good sign, It came later for me then it did you ladys, I didnt realy start throwing up TMI till I was 10wks along. Have a good weekend! :) Glad to here things are going well for you girls..


----------



## wishfulone

I am with you, wontgiveup, my symptoms are now getting worse. They waned for a while, but I am suddenly experiencing a fair share of nausea and sickness. It is the pits!! But, I am just trying to remember that I have had it fairly easy thus far, and I am grateful for that. 
I have been using my fetal doppler several times a week. That little heartbeat is the sweetest, most comforting noise I have ever heard.
Now, to work on the nerves I am experiencing when I think about labor. I have zero fears about actually being a mom, just the journey my body is going to go through to get there. Still, not forgetting it is a BLESSING!
How is everyone else!?


----------



## wontgiveup

I get extreme anxiety when i think about labor so i try not to think about it, im sure that no matter how much i try to prepare my self for labor, itll be nothing like i imagined it to be.. I feel great, i have loads of energy this entire weekend, iv done a lot of cleaning and house work regularly cause i feel great :) No nausea And my blood preasure is under control. Im going to find a body pillow if it kills me lol.


----------



## kaili

Do you want one where you can still use your own pillow under your head? If so then theres really only one thats good for that. I forget what its called.. im on my phone right now but when I get back to my computer, if you want then ill link it to you


----------



## kaili

Its the Leachco Preggle Comfort Air-Flow Body Pillow. I cant link it right now cuz im using a mobile amazon app, but its shaped like a candy cane. Read some of the reviews, I have a friend who has one and she says the 5star reviews are spot on.


----------



## Bmama

Thanks for the pillow rec kaili!! And sorry that your symptoms are getting worse wishfulone. I felt complete rubbish around 12 weeks and really didn't start to feel "better" (less nauseous, more energy) around 14 weeks. I have been sleeping so poorly lately, waking up every couple of hours and not being able to fall back asleep because of OH's snoring. After work today I came home and slept for 3 hours!! Also I think I may have felt the beginnings of flutters!! I've felt something I never felt below quite low down, almost like a rumbling without the gas lol. Only lasts for a few seconds but I have my FX that its baby b saying hi! I am looking forward to the big kicks :)


----------



## akshustobemom

I got mothercare pregnancy support body pillow.U can check mothercare website.First 2 days i hugged and slept.Felt a bit uncomfortable.Then started sleeping on that(almost like mattress)..now completely comfortable.

Got lavender oil too(supposed to give good sleep it seems).I just put some drops in a hand kerchief and put it inside the pillows pocket..I can feel the difference!!!!

Hey Girls..

Tomo is my targetted scan.Scared and excited..hope everything comes out well.

Will update the experience tomo...

Talking abt labour,my prenatal classes will begin soon.My Dr told me to start after 5th month completion...

take care


----------



## wontgiveup

Wow i looked up that pillow on ebay (Leachco Preggle Comfort Air-Flow Body Pillow)
No way i would invest that much On a pillow lol Thats just me i guess
Bmama- Iv felt the baby move right under my Belly button to the side a bit, Feels like tumbling Like a twitch, its such a awesome feeling :)


----------



## wishfulone

YAY congrats to those who are feeling the baby move!! I havent felt mine move yet,still early. But I know it is a wiggly little worm as it will not sit still while trying to listen to the heartbeat!! That is fine by me, I think activity is a good sign!


----------



## kaili

the pillow is more expensive on ebay, its 45 plus shipping, on amazon its only 35 and its got free shipping, i ordered it yesterday, but ive also been battling with sciatica since about 3 weeks ago and the doc said i need something between my knees thats firm and promotes airflow (so this seems ideal because i refuse to use another pillow under my head besides my own haha)


----------



## JJsmom

wontgiveup, My sister told me about a body pillow she got from bed bath and beyond. My OH went and picked this pillow up for me. It was $20. I LOVE this body pillow!!! Unfortunately OH doesn't as much because it's always between us. LOL! But it is a really good supportive pillow for my growing belly! Hope this info helps you!

Ladies, I know I'm not a first time mom, but the labor part seems so scary! When my doctor told me they were going to induce me the next day with DS, I refused! Of course I showed up and they induced me but it wasn't a terrible experience. My experience was quite nice. Scared me at one point because my body wasn't taking over by dilating more quickly, but once they turned the meds off my body took over quickly and I was pushing before I knew it and pushed for a very short time before my son was born. I hope we all have a wonderful experience this time!!!


----------



## Bmama

akshustobemom good luck on your scan tomorrow! Keep us posted!! xx

JJsmom thanks for the positive story!! I am not so much afraid of labor but afraid of the pain after labor...I am hoping for an awesome and special experience like you had and just remembering that it is natural and our bodies will respond accordingly!

So, just to update you ladies, I had to go to the OB ER today to see a midwife, only because the midwifes aren't staffed at the practice on Tuesdays (the OBGYN is staffed for Peds). I ended up going in because I had a headache for 2 days with vomitting and nothing even tylenol was helping! After phoning the midwife this morning she was worried it might be a UTI and said to come in. After 3 hours and lots of questions, they concluded for now that is was most likely a caffeine withdrawl migraine! I felt so silly but honestly I haven't had coffee since I became pregnant just because i'm turned off by it! So I left with a prescription for a caffeine pill with tylenol and zofran because I was so nauseous. The Dr said that if it doesn't get better it might be the flu, a stomach virus, or a sinus infection bu they don't like to prescribe antibiotics unless you've been sick for 10 days. So, here's to hoping this headache goes away naturally! Dr said to also drink some caffeine or soda lol. The bright spot was hearing baby b's heartbeat :) Hope everyone else is feeling good!!


----------



## miriam

Hi ladies seems u all doing good wid pregnancy pillows n your appointments.
Bmama i am feeling same like u headaches n vomiting and m hoping it to go away soon. I always heard u feel better after 12 weeks but m feeling worse on the start of my 2nd trimester. 
Hope everything will b ok for me soon.


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Ladies,

So exciting that some of you are feeling movement! I haven't felt anything yet. The only weird thing I've felt is lots of bubbles, kind of like gas without the gas. But, I've felt that on and off since like 9 weeks, so I'm pretty sure it's not the baby :) Can't wait to feel something!

Sorry you're not feeling well Bmama. Hope it gets better soon! 

I came down with a really bad virus over the weekend. I missed 2 days of work and am starting to feel a little better today. It was miserable! :( Hubby felt awful that he gave me his cold, but since my resistance is down I got it a lot worse. The nausea is still there, but I think it's getting a little better. Except last night, which I spent some quality time with the toilet :) I think my body is just exhausted with the virus and all the pregnancy sickness. It's too much! I'm really hoping I feel like a new person in a few weeks!!! Trying to be positive!


----------



## wishfulone

Sorry you guys are not feeling well. I can certainly relate. I am trying to keep my eye on the prize. I am starting to feel/see my tummy grow, so the tips on body pillows will be of great use soon!


----------



## akshustobemom

Bmama, Amanda and Miriam..

Don't worry this phase shall pass soon.u 'll start to enjoy urgent pregnancy soon.

Bmama..have lots of water n buttermilk.best remedy for headache n infections.

Miriam..even I got late pregnancy side effects.started on my fourth month but ended in that month too..

Take care


----------



## akshustobemom

Girls..

Here s my scan update..I had 4d scan.they took the measurements for 45 mins.so me n oh enjoyed seeing our baby..it was sucking it's thumb, covering it's face wid hands..kicking...so so cute..

Everything s fine it seems.but t looked like skeleton without much of fat.hope t becomes plump soon.

One thing I learnt from scan s.we should have something to eat once in 2 hours.or baby's stomach 'll become empty.Dr tried to take it's stomach measurement.but t was empty since I had my breakfast before 2 hours.then she told me to drink juice.immediately it's stomach started to fill up.she showed us that.

Eventhough we don't feel hungry.better to have something..will post pics tomorrow..'ll get reports today evening..

U all 'll have this wonderful experience..so enjoy it..


----------



## JJsmom

Wow AKS!! That's amazing! They wouldn't touch me with the 4D until I went in at 21 weeks and that was only because he wasn't in a good position for the tech to see the heart. So she was trying with the 3D to see it. Unfortunately she didn't get a good look, but that just means I get to go back when I'm 25 weeks so she can get more pics of him!! LOL! I love seeing my little man and maybe she'll even let me take another peek at him in the 4D! He didn't have much fat on him either, but you can tell by the pic that he looked so cute even without the fat! They start plumping up at around 24+weeks. I can't believe they did the 4D so early! I heard they don't do them at all before a certain time because the baby is so bony. Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Bmama

Thanks AKS! That's so interesting about baby's belly! I've been trying to be good about eating every 2 hours but when you're not all that hungry it is hard to remember! I'm actually looking forward to when I get a HUGE appetite because then I'll feel like baby is getting all the nutrition they need :) 
JJsmom that is so interesting about the 4D scan I had no idea that you could see so much! I hope they offer it to me when I get my anatomy scan at 20 weeks, would be neat to get a sneak peak at what bubs really looks like! They have private scans by me that I've looked in to but they recommend waiting until closer to 30 weeks because baby is "cuter" according to their standards, which probably just means more fat on the little bub!

btw, I am feeling a whole lot better taking my pre-pregnancy dr prescribed 2 cups of weak coffee loaded with cream in the morning! I can't believe it has helped nipped my migraine in the butt! TBH I also can't believe caffeine had that much of an affect on me. I get worried that the coffee isn't good for baby but Dr said I should keep drinking it to avoid headaches! I guess between 200-300mg of caffeine is safe in pregnancy, so I shouldn't worry but it's hard not to!


----------



## AmandaWI

Wishfulone, I agree with you. I try to look at the big picture as well and focus on my little baby :) It is fun to see a little bump, I've been thinking I should get a belly band soon. You never know when the pants just aren't going to fit anymore, LOL!

Great news AKS! So exciting for you!

Bmama, so glad you're feeling better! I wouldn't worry about the little bit of caffeine. Whatever you can do to feel good and not put stress on your body is best for the baby!


----------



## wontgiveup

I wish i was more hungry cause I just dont eat enough i feel. I dont have a big appitie
I hope the baby is getn what it needs, I eat, just not every 2 hours. Ill eat breakfast then lunch then dinner. Im fixing to order some maternity clothes off of walmart.com! :)
Its going to get warm soon so Going to invest in a good pair of maternity shorts I want the Ones were the band comes all the way up and doesnt sit on the hips :)


----------



## wontgiveup

JJsmom said:


> wontgiveup, My sister told me about a body pillow she got from bed bath and beyond. My OH went and picked this pillow up for me. It was $20. I LOVE this body pillow!!! Unfortunately OH doesn't as much because it's always between us. LOL! But it is a really good supportive pillow for my growing belly! Hope this info helps you!
> 
> Ladies, I know I'm not a first time mom, but the labor part seems so scary! When my doctor told me they were going to induce me the next day with DS, I refused! Of course I showed up and they induced me but it wasn't a terrible experience. My experience was quite nice. Scared me at one point because my body wasn't taking over by dilating more quickly, but once they turned the meds off my body took over quickly and I was pushing before I knew it and pushed for a very short time before my son was born. I hope we all have a wonderful experience this time!!!

Oh i hope so, I would love to have my delivery go like that. I plan on geting the epideral But i dont want the full epideral. Im so scared, at first i wanted my mother n law n there, since my mom cant be. But now im freaking out like what if she thinks im a big baby cause i dont tolerate pain at all ill be screaming and everything else.. And prier to her daughters delivery she said to me she better be getn the epideral cause im not listening to that!! I didnt no what to think lol


----------



## akshustobemom

JJsmom..

u r perfectly right..better to see the baby after 30 weeks..wid a little bit of fat!!!lol!!!Since they dont tell us the gender(here it is illegal).Me and OH started guessing the gender.It was total fun.Dr is verrry smart,she dint even let us have a peek a boo on that gender part!!!

Hmmm got 4d scan pics CD yesterday..but it is completely empty:-( Should go and ask the scan centre ppl tomo.


BMama..

dont worry abt caffiene dear..my Dr told me to have anything till 5months.But once we complete 5 months.She will prescribe some drink which has got DHA in it.It will help in lactation it seemsIt is always better to have soups and juices in regular interval, not necessarily a proper meal

Girls..

Started using stretch mark creams??Better to start once u see ur tummyI got cocoa body butter from The body shop yesterday.Read a lotttt of good reviews abt it I apply it lavishly on my breast and tummy alone. 

Got dresses for me..nice loose fitting dressesWill start shopping for the baby after May.

Have Dr's appointment tomo.Will update u all abt it

take care...


----------



## Bmama

YES to the stretch mark cream! I started using it once my belly started expanding about a month ago. I use 2 kinds, 1) an all natural cream called mother's love which is great also for the itchiness that comes with stretching And 2) bio oil when my skin feels super dry. I am going to add cocoa butter to my mix when I run out of the all natural cream so I can avoid any extra stretch marks! I already have some on my hips from when I gained weight after high school (was too skinny then anyways and needed it!) so I want to avoid more or darkening!

I also ordered my first batch of maternity clothes from old navy! They had a sale and an additional 15% off so it seemed like a good deal. A few skirts with folding tops and tanks to layer bc my shirts are getting too short :haha: I didn't want to buy too much because it won't be warm here for a bit and I'd rather invest in cute maxi dresses for summer time :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey ladies!

I need to invest in some cream for stretch marks, my sister got them and she's pretty small like me. So, I have a feeling I'll be the same. I haven't gotten too many maternity clothes yet. But, I did find a maternity dress on clearance at Target for $8! I love finding good deals, especially for something I'll only be wearing for a few months.


----------



## JJsmom

wontgiveup said:


> JJsmom said:
> 
> 
> wontgiveup, My sister told me about a body pillow she got from bed bath and beyond. My OH went and picked this pillow up for me. It was $20. I LOVE this body pillow!!! Unfortunately OH doesn't as much because it's always between us. LOL! But it is a really good supportive pillow for my growing belly! Hope this info helps you!
> 
> Ladies, I know I'm not a first time mom, but the labor part seems so scary! When my doctor told me they were going to induce me the next day with DS, I refused! Of course I showed up and they induced me but it wasn't a terrible experience. My experience was quite nice. Scared me at one point because my body wasn't taking over by dilating more quickly, but once they turned the meds off my body took over quickly and I was pushing before I knew it and pushed for a very short time before my son was born. I hope we all have a wonderful experience this time!!!
> 
> Oh i hope so, I would love to have my delivery go like that. I plan on geting the epideral But i dont want the full epideral. Im so scared, at first i wanted my mother n law n there, since my mom cant be. But now im freaking out like what if she thinks im a big baby cause i dont tolerate pain at all ill be screaming and everything else.. And prier to her daughters delivery she said to me she better be getn the epideral cause im not listening to that!! I didnt no what to think lolClick to expand...

I hope you have a wonderful delivery! I wonder if my MIL will want to be there. I'm starting to get a little closer to her but I just don't think I could have that. I hate to tell her no, but at least OH was adamant about saying no to her being in the room. My little sister said she planned on being there though. I really want her there. I'm just scared OH will be shipped off to basic training before our LO is born!!! Oh!! We finally found a first name! Still need a middle name, but we came up with Coltyn!


----------



## Bmama

JJsmom- Coltyn is such a cute boys name!!!


----------



## akshustobemom

JJSmom...nice name..Congrats on deciding name 


Hieee girls,

Went to Dr.She told me to start walking and prenatal excercise.We are gonna enroll in a maternity studio Somehow iam getting excited.Asked abt supplimentary drink.She said Mamas best is good it seems. But iam in no mood to drink that.Comfortable wid coffee as of now

Hey i have my bangle ceremony(valaigaapu in tamil) on March 27th Purchased some bangles yesterday.Have my Baby shower(seemandham in tamil) on april 14th Purchase are almost over.

PS:Sorry for the added information abt my functiom.Not sure how many of u will be able to connect to that info.Just wanted to share my happiness


----------



## AmandaWI

JJsmom, love the name Coltyn and I love how you are spelling it!

We haven't talked about it in a while, but so far the names we came up with are Lincoln or Sawyer for a boy and Natalie, Gracie, or Raeghan for a girl. 

AKS, that's great that you are going to start exercising! I've always been a runner and am hoping I will be able to run throughout my pregnancy or at least most of it :) I'll definitely do some sort of exercise if the running is too difficult towards the end.


----------



## Bmama

AKS wonderful on your upcoming events! Have fun and enjoy this time :) I am hoping to start swimming indoors soon and keep up with an exercise program throughout the rest of the pregnancy too! As of right now I am doing my own stretching & yoga and walking my dog a few times a day. 

So I went to target today and was set on buying a pregnancy pillow but instead I opted for a body pillow and I'm so excited to try it out tonight! I picked out a cute and snuggly cover too :) It was about half the price as the pregnancy pillow so I hope it works just as well! I liked that it gave you enough room near the head so you can use your normal pillow at night. Also not sure if anyone is going to be cloth diapering but I noticed target started carrying charlie banana brand and they are SO cute. I had to hold back buying since we don't know the gender yet. Hope everyone is having a good monday and is feeling Great :flower:


----------



## akshustobemom

It's a g8 deal to resist the baby shopping temptation.I 'll start buying from may.but we 'll know the gender only after the baby s born.

Bmama..

Did u see ur baby moving it's hand? Such a cute scene na? I loved this scan.my next appointment is after a month.that too without scan.when s urs?

Anyways how to find gender by old wives tale? Is it real? Just curious..help me ladies..

Mine s also pregnancy support body pillow.if I sleep on that, iam not getting bony pain..worth buying..


----------



## JJsmom

It is very difficult not to do too much shopping! We started only after knowing gender. My 9 yr old son tried to bring me everything in the store telling me how cute it was and I needed to buy it for baby. I was like I can't buy the store out! LOL! So settled on 3 outfits and just the other day we stopped at Play it Again Kids and bought 3 little onesies that looked brand new. So thought we'd get those. There was just so much stuff I was over whelmed in that place. Too many clothes and not enough room through the isles to walk down!


----------



## Bmama

JJsmom that is so cute about your son wanting to shop for baby!!!! He is going to be a great big brother no doubt.

AKS- I imagine you have a lot of cute gender neutral clothing to chose from at least, no? In America it seems most people find out the gender and its so hard to find cute clothes that aren't oriented for girl/boy. About the old wives tails, here are a few I know of:
-if your bump is carried high girl, if carried low boy
-if you crave sweets girl, if you crave meats/savory food/ spicy food boy
-my friends have said if you have bad morning sickness boy
-if you gain weight all over (face especially) it's a girl
- if weight is all in your bump its a boy
-more emotional its a girl, more calm its a boy
I know there are a ton more but pregnancy brain is making me forget so please add to them ladies!

And yes AKS I did see a little hand moving around it melted my heart! Baby wasn't too active for me but the sonographer did get a good picture with baby holding its little hand up at me :)


----------



## wishfulone

we have purchased a few little outfits for out little one. It is early, but I could not help it myself after our last appointment. I also picked up a closet organizer and a wipes warmer that I got a great deal on. We are waiting just a few more weeks to start making larger purchases, after our next ultrasound. I would rather spread out my purchases than try to make them all on the last couple of months.


----------



## akshustobemom

Bmama said:


> JJsmom that is so cute about your son wanting to shop for baby!!!! He is going to be a great big brother no doubt.
> 
> AKS- I imagine you have a lot of cute gender neutral clothing to chose from at least, no? In America it seems most people find out the gender and its so hard to find cute clothes that aren't oriented for girl/boy. About the old wives tails, here are a few I know of:
> -if your bump is carried high girl, if carried low boy
> -if you crave sweets girl, if you crave meats/savory food/ spicy food boy
> -my friends have said if you have bad morning sickness boy
> -if you gain weight all over (face especially) it's a girl
> - if weight is all in your bump its a boy
> -more emotional its a girl, more calm its a boy
> I know there are a ton more but pregnancy brain is making me forget so please add to them ladies!
> 
> And yes AKS I did see a little hand moving around it melted my heart! Baby wasn't too active for me but the sonographer did get a good picture with baby holding its little hand up at me :)

God...bmama...i think iam gonna have a girly girlyayyyy....

yes we do have all unisex dresses.Like white with red,yellow,green and sooo on.But pink is the best color

hmm will wait and see..


----------



## akshustobemom

JJsmom said:


> It is very difficult not to do too much shopping! We started only after knowing gender. My 9 yr old son tried to bring me everything in the store telling me how cute it was and I needed to buy it for baby. I was like I can't buy the store out! LOL! So settled on 3 outfits and just the other day we stopped at Play it Again Kids and bought 3 little onesies that looked brand new. So thought we'd get those. There was just so much stuff I was over whelmed in that place. Too many clothes and not enough room through the isles to walk down!

ha ha that is soooooooooooooooooo cute.I love ur small boy he is sooo caring and concerned abt the little baby..i think ur cute boy is gonna have a real good time with his sibbling.Do update us the activities he(ur little boy) does once ur baby is born


----------



## wontgiveup

We've bought the diaper bag all ready lol, and we have one of those womb bears (it attaches to the crib and makes this Noise (womb noises)! 
Im going to get my body pillow soon, As for exercise Its been way to cold :cold: to walk or even get out of the house really. I plan on walking my dog as soon as this snow storm moves out.. I hope we dont see much, the wind is awful.
Iv had such a bad week ladys, First we had to put my little dog out side and at the moment she has to be tied I hate it... She screams and crys like shes being attacked by dogs only cause she is so so spoiled lol. But its only been 3 days and i cry every time i here her cry :cry:.. With the baby comeing we felt it would be better to not have animals in the house, its been nice not having to sweep dog hair lol. 
Then On Sunday A very close friend of the family was shot once in the leg and twice in the head, we didnt think he would make it, He went from being on life support to opening his eyes to the doc saying they would prob take him off the resperator tomorow. Hes paralized from the left side there not sure if he will ever be the same again. His step son was on drugs really bad and he went off on him with a gun :(
Between him being shot and the thought of what it would do to my family is very heart breaking.. MArch second marked 3 yrs since my mom passed and thinking of her on top of all this other stuff has just ruined my mood. 
Any of you girls suffered from headaches cause i seem to get one every day for the last 4 days. except for today! 
I pray that my dog adjusts to out door life and my friend pulls through[-o&lt;


----------



## Bmama

aw wontgiveup sorry for all the stresses you've been having this week! Sry to hear about your friend sending good vibes your way that he will heal and be okay :flower: 
And sorry about the loss of your mom, no matter how much time goes by it never gets easier. I lost my favorite aunt last year and when I think of how I miss her and the sad stuff it does get me down, I just try and remember that she would want me to remember the positives and be happy when I think of her. And about your doggy, I can totally relate as we spoil ours and have never left him outside, but I envy that you don't have to sweep dog hair up there is SO MUCH in my house I am sweeping multiple times a day and I never seem to get anywhere! I remember my dog trainer saying dogs adjust to new situations between 1-2 months (depending on the situation), so just give it time and know that doggy will be totally okay in the end. Plus once she gets use to it what dog wouldn't love being outside? :)


----------



## akshustobemom

wontgiveup said:


> We've bought the diaper bag all ready lol, and we have one of those womb bears (it attaches to the crib and makes this Noise (womb noises)!
> Im going to get my body pillow soon, As for exercise Its been way to cold :cold: to walk or even get out of the house really. I plan on walking my dog as soon as this snow storm moves out.. I hope we dont see much, the wind is awful.
> Iv had such a bad week ladys, First we had to put my little dog out side and at the moment she has to be tied I hate it... She screams and crys like shes being attacked by dogs only cause she is so so spoiled lol. But its only been 3 days and i cry every time i here her cry :cry:.. With the baby comeing we felt it would be better to not have animals in the house, its been nice not having to sweep dog hair lol.
> Then On Sunday A very close friend of the family was shot once in the leg and twice in the head, we didnt think he would make it, He went from being on life support to opening his eyes to the doc saying they would prob take him off the resperator tomorow. Hes paralized from the left side there not sure if he will ever be the same again. His step son was on drugs really bad and he went off on him with a gun :(
> Between him being shot and the thought of what it would do to my family is very heart breaking.. MArch second marked 3 yrs since my mom passed and thinking of her on top of all this other stuff has just ruined my mood.
> Any of you girls suffered from headaches cause i seem to get one every day for the last 4 days. except for today!
> I pray that my dog adjusts to out door life and my friend pulls through[-o&lt;


Oh baby:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dont worry..your fren will be alright soon.My prayers for him to get better.
Ur mom is always there with u.She will be seeing u..and blessing u.So many things to feel sad together dear.

Dont worry everything will fall into place soon.I had lots and lots of headache.I even thought my BP has shot up.But no it is all pregnancy hormone it seems.If possible put some lavender oil in a handtowel and keep it under pillow.That fragrance works for me.:flower:

Hey can u pls post the pic of ur diaper bag and crib.Just wanna have a look:blush:


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> About the old wives tails, here are a few I know of:
> -if your bump is carried high girl, if carried low boy
> -if you crave sweets girl, if you crave meats/savory food/ spicy food boy
> -my friends have said if you have bad morning sickness boy
> -if you gain weight all over (face especially) it's a girl
> - if weight is all in your bump its a boy
> -more emotional its a girl, more calm its a boy
> I know there are a ton more but pregnancy brain is making me forget so please add to them ladies!

i heard of all of these except i heard lack of morning sickness means boy... 

lets see how i do. i had NO morning sickness, i crave meats and spicy foods, my bump is low, ive gained 10 pounds and not 1 bit of it is anywhere but in my stomach, i have not been emotional at all.

if the rumors are true, id say there's a little dude in there =P we'll see in 7 weeks!


----------



## AmandaWI

Wontgiveup, sorry to hear about all your stresses. Sending prayers for the recovery of your friend! I know the anniversary of a parent's death is always hard. My dad has been gone for six years and I still miss him every day. But, it gets better with time and try to remember all the happy times you had and not the hurt and sadness :) I think it's extra hard now that we are pregnant, but know that they will always be watching over us!

Kaili, looking forward to finding out if the myths are right for you:)


----------



## JJsmom

Bmama said:


> JJsmom that is so cute about your son wanting to shop for baby!!!! He is going to be a great big brother no doubt.
> 
> AKS- I imagine you have a lot of cute gender neutral clothing to chose from at least, no? In America it seems most people find out the gender and its so hard to find cute clothes that aren't oriented for girl/boy. About the old wives tails, here are a few I know of:
> -if your bump is carried high girl, if carried low boy
> -if you crave sweets girl, if you crave meats/savory food/ spicy food boy
> -my friends have said if you have bad morning sickness boy
> -if you gain weight all over (face especially) it's a girl
> - if weight is all in your bump its a boy
> -more emotional its a girl, more calm its a boy
> I know there are a ton more but pregnancy brain is making me forget so please add to them ladies!
> 
> And yes AKS I did see a little hand moving around it melted my heart! Baby wasn't too active for me but the sonographer did get a good picture with baby holding its little hand up at me :)

As far as the carrying high for girl, low for boy, so far this has always proven true for what I've seen.
This pregnancy, I have hated sweets and meat! So that one doesn't prove one way or another for me.
I have only got sick 4 times this pregnancy, 2 times with DS.
I haven't gained any weight as of yet, but that happened with DS also. (I'm a bigger girl too so they only expect me to gain between 10-20lbs.
As far as emotions go, I'm so emotional it's crazy. 

I did an old wives tale test online and it said everything pointed to a girl. Well, news to them, it's not a girl. LOL! So take all the old wives tales with a grain of salt!! It is fun to guess though!!! 

Wontgiveup, sorry you've had a terrible week thus far!! Hopefully everything will start to look up for you!! As far as headaches go, hopefully your hormones will level off for you soon and the headaches will go away! I seem to get a headache still once or maybe twice a week. About once every 3 weeks I have it so bad that I get nauseated. 

Kaili, good luck on your guess!! sounds promising, especially with carrying low! :)


----------



## wontgiveup

Woohoo ladys no more headaches (knock on wood), Awful heartburn at times tho.. My friend is breathing on his own now.. So thats good news!
Nursery is starting to come together, looking great!


----------



## akshustobemom

Good wontgiveup...Glad that ur friend's health is improving

hope u dont get anymore headaches


----------



## akshustobemom

bmama and jjsmom..

hw to find my belly position??high or low??when i look at the mirror i feel it is high..but when i asked my oh he says it is low..fully confused..

btw..the chinese calender shows it will be a boy for me...lets wait n see....


----------



## wishfulone

glad things are starting to fall into place for you, wontgiveup. I am also glad to see that someone else is working diligently on their nursery this early, as I am.


----------



## AmandaWI

Wontgiveup, glad to hear about your friend!

Would love to hear details or see pics of the nurseries :) We haven't done too much yet, just ordered the crib and dresser.

I tripped yesterday morning and sprained my ankle. Luckily, it's not broken and I only have to wear a boot for a week. I'm hoping it heals quickly and am so grateful I didn't land on my belly! I was very nervous about getting the xray, but the Dr assured me numerous times that it was safe since it was my ankle. I'm hoping to have a relaxing weekend in Wisconsin Dells :)


----------



## Bmama

Oh Amanda thank god you didn't fall on your belly! I hope your ankle heals quickly :) My parents live in the dells! Are you going to any indoor water parks? Maybe we'll run into each other one of these days!

I'd love to see pics of the nurseries too! I think I mentioned this before but we have a one bedroom loft and are only staying here until after xmas, but until then we will be setting up a baby corner in our room. I was watching that show "pregnant in heels" and Rosie did that for someone on her show and it turned out so cute, so I'm hoping I can replicate something similar! We'll be using an Arms Reach Co Sleeper, using a dresser and buying a changing top of it, and we have a closet that runs along an entire wall that we are re organizing to fit the dog crate and all of our clothes + the ones we hang up for baby. Everything else will be in our main room, like books, toys, recliner/glider etc. I've already packed away 2 large containers of clothes that no longer fit and I'm not done yet :shock:

Also did a little more shopping for myself yesterday as I felt good and wanted some dairy queen :haha: Found out I went up 2 cup sizes already! Girls, I went from a low 36B to a 40D?!!? :dohh: I just HAD to buy some new bras, hopefully they last me!


----------



## akshustobemom

Take care Amanda..that's sad..get well soon..

Bmama..same problem for me.my inner are suffocating.got 2 one month back.that has become smaller Now..

Girls..

Our antenatal class begins tomorrow..will update tomorrow...take care..


----------



## Bmama

Have fun at your class Aks!! Maybe ask some of the women there if they think you are carrying low or high? I guess the way I look at it is if your bump slopes down and is majority low, that's considered "low", but if it's all over rounded, that's "high" IMO.


----------



## kaili

my trouble is that the "quizzes" ask you "is your belly shaped like a basketball or like a watermelon?".... i'm trying to understand what the heck the difference is LOL


----------



## JJsmom

AKS, low looks like you're pregnant more in your hips. High is more like your baby is just under your breasts.


----------



## akshustobemom

Iambic not sure where my belly is..can I say..it s more of middle..

Girls..iam able to feel strong kicks inside..he he..still unable to feel from outside..so oh Is left out...

Baby s kicks even at midnight..first time it was freaky..but not iam ok with it..


----------



## wishfulone

how exciting to be feeling your baby moving!! I am happy for you!


----------



## Bmama

Exciting Aks!!

Update: I am pretty sure I felt flutters late last night and this morning too! and no doubt that I've definitely "popped"!


----------



## miriam

Hi ladies glad to know that most of u feeling baby's movement. I cant wait to feel my baby inside.
I had my 12 week scan last week which was great i saw my baby n got to know that every thing is ok with my baby... And yeah they measured me at 13 weeks 6 days while i was 12 weeks 3 days so dont know either i believe them or not coz m sure abt my own measuring so i am leaving it till nxt scan.


----------



## kaili

miriam said:


> Hi ladies glad to know that most of u feeling baby's movement. I cant wait to feel my baby inside.
> I had my 12 week scan last week which was great i saw my baby n got to know that every thing is ok with my baby... And yeah they measured me at 13 weeks 6 days while i was 12 weeks 3 days so dont know either i believe them or not coz m sure abt my own measuring so i am leaving it till nxt scan.

im hovering around 13w2d now, getting anxious about gender scan and can't wait to feel first flutters. thought i felt something last night... but then i passed gas O= turns out it WASNT a flutter LOL


----------



## Bmama

LOL Kaili!! That's how I first distinguished the two- if I passed gas I knew it wasn't baby, but when there was no gas to be had I knew it was tiny flutters ;)


----------



## JJsmom

Amanda, glad you didn't hurt yourself too badly! Very good you didn't land on your belly!!

AKS, can you post a pic of your bump? We can look at it and see what we think. I see you are 22 weeks along, have they done your scan? Sorry as I can't remember at this moment when I thought to ask it. :) 

Here was my 23 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bmama

awww beautiful bump JJsMom!!! I'll post my bump photo for fun too- can you let me know if you think it's high or low? I am totally unsure! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2715.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JJsmom

Bmama said:


> awww beautiful bump JJsMom!!! I'll post my bump photo for fun too- can you let me know if you think it's high or low? I am totally unsure! :shrug:

Lovely bump!! I'd say you're still low BUT!!! you are still only 17 weeks. Your uterus isn't all the way expanded up yet either. Honestly, the bump old wive's tale is when you are a bit further along I think.... I don't feel like mine is very low but I feel him moving mostly low. I know a girl a work that is also pregnant with her second and she is 7 weeks ahead of me. But she is carrying her way high. I'm a big girl and I feel like it's my stomach that is pushing out up top and not Coltyn. But when I took a bath last night I saw my uterus was 3-4 inches above my belly button! (Either that or it was Coltyn's head/body!!) The girl at work looks like her stomach up top is really really round and that's where she is carrying her daughter. She was much larger than me though at 23 weeks. She just hit 30 weeks and it looked like she was starting to drop. Not sure if any of that made sense. LOL! Sorry if it didn't!


----------



## Bmama

JJsmom said:


> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> awww beautiful bump JJsMom!!! I'll post my bump photo for fun too- can you let me know if you think it's high or low? I am totally unsure! :shrug:
> 
> Lovely bump!! I'd say you're still low BUT!!! you are still only 17 weeks. Your uterus isn't all the way expanded up yet either. Honestly, the bump old wive's tale is when you are a bit further along I think.... I don't feel like mine is very low but I feel him moving mostly low. I know a girl a work that is also pregnant with her second and she is 7 weeks ahead of me. But she is carrying her way high. I'm a big girl and I feel like it's my stomach that is pushing out up top and not Coltyn. But when I took a bath last night I saw my uterus was 3-4 inches above my belly button! (Either that or it was Coltyn's head/body!!) The girl at work looks like her stomach up top is really really round and that's where she is carrying her daughter. She was much larger than me though at 23 weeks. She just hit 30 weeks and it looked like she was starting to drop. Not sure if any of that made sense. LOL! Sorry if it didn't!Click to expand...

Whoa totally does!!! I love that you maybe saw little coltyn's head too!! I can't wait to see body parts so I know where bubs is laying :) that's a good point though about the theory- at my last appointment my uterus was already just below my belly button but again I have a super short torso (I blame the Mexican side of my family!).


----------



## AmandaWI

I love the bump pictures! My bump still doesn't show up too good in pictures, but I can totally notice it myself. When did you ladies start using a belly band? I don't have one yet, but I think I should get one in case I need it soon. 

My ankle is starting to feel better and only have a few days left of wearing the boot! Yay! Once it feels better, I know I'm going to be antsy to start exercising again, but I'm going to try really hard not to rush into it.

Bmama, how cool that your parents live in the dells! We stayed at Mt Olympus. My nephew is almost 2 and he had a blast :) I love your ideas for organizing a space for your little one. Has your MS gone away now and do you have more energy? It's gotten better for me, but I still feel sick in the evening or the middle of the night at times. I keep thinking it's gone, and then the next day it's back and I haven't notice a big change in my energy yet.


----------



## Bmama

AmandaWI said:


> I love the bump pictures! My bump still doesn't show up too good in pictures, but I can totally notice it myself. When did you ladies start using a belly band? I don't have one yet, but I think I should get one in case I need it soon.
> 
> My ankle is starting to feel better and only have a few days left of wearing the boot! Yay! Once it feels better, I know I'm going to be antsy to start exercising again, but I'm going to try really hard not to rush into it.
> 
> Bmama, how cool that your parents live in the dells! We stayed at Mt Olympus. My nephew is almost 2 and he had a blast :) I love your ideas for organizing a space for your little one. Has your MS gone away now and do you have more energy? It's gotten better for me, but I still feel sick in the evening or the middle of the night at times. I keep thinking it's gone, and then the next day it's back and I haven't notice a big change in my energy yet.

hmm never used a belly band, is that for over the top of jeans? I did the hair tie method (loop it through and hook onto your button) until my jeans decided they were not going over my hips any more :( Then I moved onto dresses for work, and just invested in a cheap pair of maternity pants from old navy that rock!

The dells are so fun I remember LOVING every minute of it when I was that young! Yes on the MS being gone!!!! (hopefully it doesn't make a reappearance now that I've said that...) And Yes to more energy, FINALLY! But, with that said I still get tired pretty easily with activities that normally wouldn't tire me so much, and I'm always ready for bed by 10pm when I am normally a night owl. I'd say my MS completely went away around the 14-15 weekish mark. And it started tapering off first then just completely disappeared, which I hope happens to you :thumbup: Now I just combat feeling hungry all the time, and being uncomfortable when I sleep. Glad your ankle is feeling better too!


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, the belly band goes over the top of your pants so that you don't have to button them or even zip them all the way. If the bottom shows under your shirt, it just looks like a tank top. A friend of mine used that the whole time and never bought maternity pants. I don't think I'll be doing that as I don't think it would be that comfortable. I have heard of the hair tie method, which I'm sure I'll be doing :) However, I have to wear dress pants for work, so I thought the belly band might work better.

That's great to hear about your MS being gone! I really hope I'm like you. So far, I feel like we've been pretty similar as mine has started tapering off the last week or so. I will be 15 weeks on Friday, so I have my fingers crossed, but I don't want to jinx it :) I've also felt more hungry lately when the nausea is not around. I think we are both at the stage where our babies are really starting to grow, so it makes sense.


----------



## JJsmom

I never ordered a belly band. I just bought 2 pair of yoga pants that look like dress pants basically but feel like sweat pants. LOL! I have a pair of jeans that stretch and some how they still fit?? They fall down a bit too. Other than that I've used to hair tie method. Probably will continue that.


----------



## wontgiveup

Hi ladys, I'm off to the doctors :) ill post my bump latter.. I'm getn big


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey Ladies,

It's been quiet around here. How is everyone doing? 

I'm so happy today is my last day I have to wear my boot and my ankle feels much better! However, I've gained 3 or 4 pounds in the last week! Could that really be just because I haven't been exercising? Before that I've only gained about 5 pounds total. I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow and I thought at this point I should be gaining about 1 pound a week. I'm not normally the type of person who stresses about my weight, I just don't want to end up gaining 70 pounds, LOL! How is everyone else doing with their weight gain?


----------



## Bmama

Aw try not to worry Amanda, odds are you and baby needed the weight gain! I go to my appointment next Wednesday so I'll let you know how my weight has faired out into second tri. At my last appointment I was up about 15 pounds :shock: , but my midwife said it was probably needed and not to worry. A lot of times the weight gain evens out and if you gain a lot at one point you may not the next. I just want to stay under a 40 pound weight gain! I'm scared about gaining weight in general but I just remind myself that its not for me its for baby :) I weight lifted a lot before becoming pregnant so have a lot of muscle weight, started around 170 and I'm 5'9, but I am soooo scared that ill end up over 200 lbs. I am already ready to shed the baby weight after bubs is born with lots of walking at first and light weight training, then running and swimming! how's everyone else doin?


----------



## JJsmom

Not sure how much weight I have gained yet. As of my appt 4 weeks ago I was still down 1 pound. I go in on Wednesday of next week. I'm not looking forward to seeing how much I've gained!! Hoping with picking up the water intake that I won't gain but a few pounds at most! I weigh myself once a week at home and that is tomorrow morning. I've had a bad habit though of eating a bacon egg and cheese biscuit from McDonald's every morning!! So bad for me!!!! I'm hoping not to go over 16 lbs which is what I gained with DS but....I worked at a hotel, walked everywhere and ate nothing but fast food. Here, I sit all day long and don't get any exercise at all hardly! I have got to start picking it up if I don't want to gain a ton!! Prepregnancy weight is 215, they want to see me gain between 10-20 pounds total from prepregnancy weight. I couldn't see me weighing 235 as that's the most I'd have ever weighed in my life! I was at 230 with DS!


----------



## wishfulone

Gaining weight has been a little hard for me. I was average, healthy weight pre-pregnancy. As of last week, I have not gained a single pound. My doc told me I that I ought to put on about 3 pounds before my next appointment. That gives me a few weeks.
I am very into eating right and working out. It is hard for me to figure out how to moderate that and balance it so I gain weight, but do so in a healthy way. EEK. It is so amazing how differently our bodies work!


----------



## kaili

I was at 119 pre-pregnancy and ive shot up to 130 and im only 14 weeks. Ive got a stupid fast metabolism and in the past I TRIED to gain 5 pounds per doctor recommendation and no matter what I tried my body would NOT let me gain a single pound. Now I know thw trick is getting knocked up LOL

Aside from my belly and boobs, my husband says he thinks my face is getting a bit rounder, and I have the first cellulite ive ever seen on myself right below my butt cheeks.. I wonder if my metabolism will speed back up post-delivery


----------



## AmandaWI

Glad to hear everyone else is feeling similar to me :) I think I was just having a bad day yesterday, as I'm feeling better today about everything. 

Bmama, thanks! And you're probably right. It was most likely a coincidence that it was the same week that I hurt my ankle and my body is just doing what's best for my baby :)

Wishfulone, I'm like you, I love to work out. This last week has been really difficult not being able to and I think it's making me a little crazy LOL!

Kaili, my metabolism is fast too, so it's so weird to watch the scale go up. Pre-pregnancy I was 108 and 5'4". In college I was maybe 114, so now that I'm 117 it's a little unnerving. But, I know it's what's best for my baby and that's all I really care about :) 

Thanks for making me feel better everyone! Happy St Paddy's Day! I think I'll have a shamrock shake tonight :) Yum!


----------



## wishfulone

mmmm..shamrock shake!


----------



## wontgiveup

My bump pic 
So i got all my hair cut off into this cute short bob, i love it :)
havent got any good pics of it yet but i want to show it off :)
I want to see more bump photos
 



Attached Files:







baby bump.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bmama

^^ super cute haircut wontgiveup!! And what a lovely bump you have!!!!! I'll post mine in a minute... :)


----------



## Bmama

I don't see too much of a difference between weeks, but here's my side by side! My stomach feels so hard & tight I'm trying to be really good about putting cream on it every night!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2743.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## akshustobemom

Hieee girls...

Iam back!!!! Broadband problem.so unable to login here...
Wow photos...so nice n lively this thread is!!

Iam so happy to be here..started my antenatal classes.she taught us breathing exercise n stretches.fun to attend class wid husband..

One big complaint from my side.my breast is growing like anything..I was 36d before one week.but now am 38d.will I grow more..god


----------



## akshustobemom

Hieee girls...

Iam back!!!! Broadband problem.so unable to login here...
Wow photos...so nice n lively this thread is!!

Iam so happy to be here..started my antenatal classes.she taught us breathing exercise n stretches.fun to attend class wid husband..

One big complaint from my side.my breast is growing like anything..I was 36d before one week.but now am 38d.will I grow more..god


----------



## AmandaWI

Love the bump pictures Wontgiveup & Bmama! 

AKS, so great to hear you are enjoying your class!

I think I'm finally getting my energy back, I cleaned like crazy this weekend :) Still have some nausea at times, but it's slowly getting better! My shamrock shake was delicious, I'll be sad when they are gone. Can't wait for spring, but it sure is taking it's time this year. We are getting more snow today and Wednesday is a high of 20 degrees :(


----------



## JJsmom

Lovely bumps ladies!!! 

Had my doc appt yesterday. They got a good view of the heart finally so it was great to see him again!! He is kicking me like crazy these days and today it literally felt like he was trying to claw his way out!

here is my last week bump shot. Will take a new one next week.
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bmama

^^^aww gorgeous JJsmom!! Your bump is so adorable! Awesome you got a good view of the heart and to see your lil guy! I can't wait for my next Ultrasound.

Amanda- I am SO SO sick of snow and cold!!! and yay to getting your energy back. I know how good it feels to finally be able to do the normal tasks you use to without getting exhausted. I just hope it lasts for awhile!

I had my check up with the Dr yesterday and all was good! Heard a healthy heartbeat of 150 and everything looks healthy with me. We will go for the anatomy ultra sound April 1st. Seems like so far away but I am hoping it flies by! Also been feeling a lot more movement/prods especially after lemonade, spicy foods (curry) and during music :happydance:


----------



## akshustobemom

Wow jjsmom..that s really cute..

Even I wanna upload mine.but file size is large.hw did u girls for it?will u girls help me?

Have u all started writing journal? Or downloaded any app?

I downloaded babycentre app 2 days before..nice t s


----------



## JJsmom

akshu, if you took it with your camera you might have to crop it to make it smaller. I take mine with my phone camera and email it to myself then save it to my computer. The phone camera takes small pics anyways so they don't have a problem posting on here.

Bmama, glad you had a great checkup!! April 1st will be here before too long!! It seems forever away but it truly isn't!!! It's just 10 days away!! WOOHOOO!!!! It's so great when you get to see your little one!! Great that you are feeling it more and more!!! It's so wonderful!! 

Amanda, great your getting your energy back! I've had spouts, will have energy one week and the next week I am so exhausted and dont feel like I get any sleep but turns out I pass out at 9pm and wake up at 5am and feel like I can sleep for hours more!! It drags at work too on those days. Makes it hard to get anything done.

I feel Coltyn all the time especially when I'm laying down for bed! LOL! Or when I get up in the middle of the night to go potty he's always wiggling around in there. It's funny to lay back and watch my tummy move all over the place! I want to post a link in here, hope it's OK. But it's of the development of baby!!! Someone posted it on my Facebook this morning!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=621996604481373


----------



## kaili

Awesome video!!


----------



## Bmama

Thanks JJsmom :) and that video was so cool thanks for sharing!!!

AKS- I started a journal on here that you can read, the link is in the bottom of my signature under the baby development tickers. I wanted to remember my experience and since I love reading journals on here I figured why not?? Ill definitely follow yours if you start one!! And let's see a pic of that baby belly!


----------



## AmandaWI

JJsmom, love the video!

Bmama, wow April 1st will be here in no time! Mine will probably be closer to the end of April. That's so exciting that you are feeling more movement!!! I haven't felt anything yet, at least nothing that I recognized as movement :) Sometimes I think maybe, but it's so faint and quick that I think it's probably just my tummy. When did you start feeling something?


----------



## Bmama

AmandaWI said:


> JJsmom, love the video!
> 
> Bmama, wow April 1st will be here in no time! Mine will probably be closer to the end of April. That's so exciting that you are feeling more movement!!! I haven't felt anything yet, at least nothing that I recognized as movement :) Sometimes I think maybe, but it's so faint and quick that I think it's probably just my tummy. When did you start feeling something?

That sounds like the beginnings of movement Amanda!! I thought I felt tiny movements/gas bubbles that wasn't gas around 16 weeks. Now it's the same stuff but stronger!


----------



## AmandaWI

Can't wait for it to get stronger and know for sure it's my little baby kicking :) How have you been feeling lately?


----------



## kaili

can i get some opinions from you ladies, i had a scan today (15wks on the nose) and the sonographer said she was 110% sure its a boy... nub theory is just lurking in the back of my mind freaking me out though, i really thought it was a boy and i secretly WANT a boy first, but im trying not to get my hopes up to have them shot down in 5 weeks at my OB appt.

thoughts?
https://i.imgur.com/bRbxvKi.jpg


----------



## JJsmom

Definitely a boy!!! Congrats Kaili!!!


----------



## JJsmom

I know I'm 10 weeks ahead, but here is my boys between the legs shot. Looks the same :)
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bmama

Omg congrats Kaili!!!! That definitely looks all boy nub to me!

Amanda- I've been feelig great during the day! My energy level is back up and no more nausea (Knocks on wood now), although I'm exhausted by 10pm and in bed!


----------



## akshustobemom

Wow congrats kaili..that scan s so clear..


----------



## akshustobemom

Girls..

My stomach is wobbling very frequently nowadays.it s soo funny.feel like having someone inside me..

Love love love this journey


----------



## JJsmom

Isn't it great aks??? I love the feeling of my LO rolling around in there!! Even if he punches me so hard I cry out. LOL! How many of you other ladies are feeling your LO moving??


----------



## kaili

I dont think I can quite feel it yet


----------



## AmandaWI

Kaili, looks like a boy to me! Congrats! Have you thought of any names yet?

Bmama, that's great to hear! If you can make it up until 10pm most days, I think you're doing awesome, haha!

AKS, that's so exciting you are feeling your LO so much! I haven't felt much yet, but I can't wait until I do :)

AFM, I did some maternity clothes shopping this weekend and found a lot of stuff at Old Navy! It was pretty reasonable too, but I have a hard time spending so much money on clothes that I won't get to use that much. I keep telling myself that the comfort will be worth it, LOL! Anyone else find some good deals on maternity clothes?


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> Kaili, looks like a boy to me! Congrats! Have you thought of any names yet?

his name will be Dylan :)


----------



## Bmama

Aw love the same Dylan, Kaili!! 

Aks- I loveeee this journey too! <3

JJsmom- I'm totally feeling LO in there and my OH said he felt bubs too!! 

Amanda- I found good deal on maternity leggings and tops (all BOGO) at motherhood maternity. If you don't have a shop by you they also sell online. It's pretty basic stuff but I was able to get a bigger bra for $20, which I consider a steal! They carry a Heidi Klum pregnancy line for more nicer maxi dresses and work clothes too, but nothing super expensive!


----------



## AmandaWI

kaili said:


> AmandaWI said:
> 
> 
> Kaili, looks like a boy to me! Congrats! Have you thought of any names yet?
> 
> his name will be Dylan :)Click to expand...

I Love it!!!!


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> Aw love the same Dylan, Kaili!!
> 
> Amanda- I found good deal on maternity leggings and tops (all BOGO) at motherhood maternity. If you don't have a shop by you they also sell online. It's pretty basic stuff but I was able to get a bigger bra for $20, which I consider a steal! They carry a Heidi Klum pregnancy line for more nicer maxi dresses and work clothes too, but nothing super expensive!

Thanks!

And I fell prey to the BOGO deal at Motherhood also. They have a current sale for 30$ off any purchase of 150$ or more, I capitalized on both that and BOGO all at once and ended up getting like 10 things for under 150 dollars. Earlier this month I got a pair of JOE'S jeans from Motherhood for like 50 bucks, for Joe's thats a steal :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks for the tips Bmama & Kaili! There's a Motherhood Maternity about 45 minutes from us, which isn't bad considering we live in the country and have to travel to most stores :) Leggings sound so comfy, I'm definitely going to check it out.


----------



## Bmama

Np!!! I live in mine when I'm not working :)


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> Np!!! I live in mine when I'm not working :)

haha! i live in mine even when i AM working, and i don't even care about the VPL (visible panty line)... normally I'd wear a thong, but I'm currently rockin' the maternity granny panties underneath all pants (including leggings) and I'm not afraid to show it hahaha, so comfy


----------



## JJsmom

Love the name Dylan!! 

I have only bought 1 maternity top and that's it. I have been living in yoga pants. LOL! They look similar to black slacks and so I just bought 2 pairs of these and have another pair that is a bit bigger but are like gaucho's. There aren't any maternity stores close to me and I never have the time to drive forever to get them so I just stuck with the yoga pants. I don't want to buy online either because I don't know if they will fit me or not. One girl at work gave me a pair of maternity pants she didn't like and they go under the belly. I'm not too big of a fan of them but I wear them when I have nothing else and hadn't done laundry yet. LOL!


----------



## kaili

just posted something about this on the "does your husband watch porn" thread... but i have to ask, am i the only one here that is suddenly finding other WOMEN to be attractive... and uh... having umm... happy dreams? involving them? LOL sorry if its TMI but i have to know if it's just me


----------



## Bmama

LOL I haven't had any dreams with women but have had some odd odd dreams where I was going to marry a gorilla....then again my OH is on the Hairy side :haha: I have been finding pregnant women attractive and before being pregnant I'm not sure I would have so much.


----------



## kaili

LOL @ the gorilla thing and your hubby being hairy!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

JJsmom, that's so great that you can get away without spending much money on maternity clothes!

Kaili & Bmama, I haven't had any dreams about other women, but I definitely have weird dreams. And they are so vivid, sometimes I have to convince myself when I wake up that it was just a dream!


----------



## akshustobemom

I had a dream like delivering a girl baby..god it was so real..

Fingers crossed for a baby girl


----------



## AmandaWI

I'm pretty sure I felt the baby move on Friday and again today! (I was pretty busy this weekend, so I didn't notice anything.) It was so exciting, can't wait until it gets stronger :) How is everyone doing?


----------



## wishfulone

That is very exciting Amanda! I am certain that I have also felt a few movements. it is unlike anything else that I have ever felt before! Im glad youre feeling well. 
I am getting along fine. Mostly just tired a lot, but I feel pretty good. Some waves of lightheadedness along with a growing bump!


----------



## kaili

wishfulone said:


> That is very exciting Amanda! I am certain that I have also felt a few movements. it is unlike anything else that I have ever felt before! Im glad youre feeling well.
> I am getting along fine. Mostly just tired a lot, but I feel pretty good. Some waves of lightheadedness along with a growing bump!

light-headedness is my new regular problem. yesterday i was sitting at my computer and the screen went blotchy and my ears started ringing (and were muffled at the same time, hard to explain), i can't stand up without blacking out vision (even slowly), sometimes i get a little shaky and have to sit or lay down. today it happened at work and i got up from my desk to get a glass of water and halfway to the kitchen i passed out completely and had the muffled/ringing ears for about 5 minutes, my hands were shaking out of control.

this started 4 days ago, got a BP cuff after doc said my BP was low, and ive been hovering around 90/60 give or take a few. very unusual, but i will say its quick and temporary and i much prefer it over nausea lol


----------



## Bmama

Glad everyone is feeling generally good!! And congrats on feeling baby move Amanda & wishfulone! Those little movements will only get stronger and stronger too!

We had our ultrasound today and found out baby is a boy!!!! We are just excited baby is healthy but I'm happy to know so I can properly plan outfits and colors :) Baby even had the hiccups during the scan and when we saw them on screen I noticed the movement too! I think my favorite part was seeing all the movement of my lil guy and also feeling it at the same time!


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, Bmama! Congrats on your healthy baby boy! So excited for you :) It will be even more interesting when we can feel the hiccups, LOL!

Wishfulone & Kaili, I have also noticed more lightheadedness lately. It's good to know it's not just me :)

Baby's movement was a lot more noticeable today, maybe because I ate a lot of Easter candy, haha! I love it!


----------



## wishfulone

Yay Bmama, glad it all went well at your appointment. We are supposed to have a scan soon too and while I am eager to find out the gender, I am more excited to check and make sure the baby is just HEALTHY.
My blood pressure last night was 103/57. My diastolic is pretty low so for the time being, I am going to put a little more salty food into my diet. Once I start puffing up and retaining fluid, that might not work as well. But I have read this lower bp is normal. but it is scary nonetheless


----------



## kaili

wishfulone said:


> Yay Bmama, glad it all went well at your appointment. We are supposed to have a scan soon too and while I am eager to find out the gender, I am more excited to check and make sure the baby is just HEALTHY.
> My blood pressure last night was 103/57. My diastolic is pretty low so for the time being, I am going to put a little more salty food into my diet. Once I start puffing up and retaining fluid, that might not work as well. But I have read this lower bp is normal. but it is scary nonetheless

ive been the same wishful...
at my last appointment my blood pressure was 89/60, but the nurse said its not unusual and unless it gets down like 10 more points not to worry


----------



## JJsmom

Glad everyone is starting to get their scans!!!! How exciting!!!


I have my glucose test today! I hate these tests, but sweet stuff kind of hurts my belly a bit this pregnancy so hopefully it wont make me sick! Says you have to fast for 4-6 hours. Glad it's first thing in the morning then at 8:30!! I'm hoping if I get there early that they will get me in the back early to take that stuff since I have to sit there for an hour afterwards. Hoping my bloodwork comes back ok though afterwards! I'd hate to be put on a strict diet! But will do what's best for Coltyn!!! :)


----------



## wishfulone

JJsmom, best of luck to you on your glucose test today!


----------



## Bmama

Fx for healthy results JJsmom!!!


----------



## JJsmom

Not sure how long it takes to get the results back but hopefully I hear back tomorrow or by Friday at the latest!


----------



## miriam

Hello ladies hope u all doing well. I ve been bz with my brother's wedding n i had a great time.
Best of luck jjsmom. How much weight u all hve gained till yet? Coz i was worry abt mine i only gained two to three pounds. Is it alright????


----------



## kaili

miriam said:


> Hello ladies hope u all doing well. I ve been bz with my brother's wedding n i had a great time.
> Best of luck jjsmom. How much weight u all hve gained till yet? Coz i was worry abt mine i only gained two to three pounds. Is it alright????

I have gained thirteen pounds, but I was only 118lbs at 5'8 to begin with, so doc said since I was a twig pre-pregnancy that its normal for me. Are you a bigger girl? My dads wife only gained 5lbs by the time she was 22weeks with my sister.


----------



## Loubyroo

I've gained 11lbs in 21 weeks


----------



## AmandaWI

At 16 weeks, I had gained 8 lbs, but I haven't checked since then. I'm guessing it's around 10 lbs now.


----------



## Bmama

I had gained a total of around 15 pounds at my last appointment at 19 weeks. I have an athletic build with lots of muscle at 5'8 and my midwife said my weight gain was perfect, even though I thought it was REALLY high. They won't be weighing me anymore so I can only go off of how my clothes fit. I found out I'm having a boy and he's measuring big so maybe that has something to do with the weight gain? :shrug: 

I wonder if gender has anything to do with how much weight you gain too?

Miriam- I wouldn't worry too much about the weight gain just yet. Baby is going to hit a big growth spurt at 20 weeks and that's the time when we're likely to gain most of the weight. As long as you are eating frequently and drinking enough fluids I am sure you are a-okay! :thumbup:


----------



## wishfulone

I had an appointment today and I have gained a total of 3.5 pounds. I am pretty fit and I eat rather healthy so my doctor said it is fine. I didnt gain anything until this last month. Just focus on eating right and eating when youre hungry and you should be fine. Putting on more weight by eating unhealthy is much worse than putting on little weight but doing so in a healthy way.


----------



## JJsmom

At my appt this past Wednesday I had gained a total of 7 lbs. I thought that was a lot! As I gained 3 lbs in 2 weeks but my doc office seemed happy with my weight gain. I however said it was right that it's just because I had pizza for dinner the night before. LOL! I weigh myself every Saturday and I was still at my weight I was at from my last appt. They expect me to gain between 10 and 20 lbs all together. I gained 16 with DS. BUT, that's because I'm 5'6" and 215 lbs pre pregnancy.


----------



## kaili

I weigh myself daily (always have) and I am fluctuating between 131.5 and 133.8 this week. I am currently gaining about a half a pound a week now quite steadily, as my fluctuation seems to be slowly increasing. I always weigh more on days that I go to work because I drink a lot more water, whereas when I don't work, I am busy with other things and often forget to drink as much


----------



## JJsmom

Well ladies, I failed my glucose test! I have to go back in this Wednesday for the 3 hour test. They said my sugars were at 146 at the hour and that they'd like to see them under 130. They said that I can still be OK as long as I don't fail 2 of the blood draws on the next round. If I failed 2 or all 3, then I have to watch my diet. They draw my blood before I drink the stuff, then drink it, then they make me wait an hour, take my blood, make me wait another hour, take my blood, then make me wait a third hour, then take my blood. I have to fast and I can't drink anything else than that crap. I'm going to be miserable and throwing up all over their floor! When I did the 1 hr glucose test I had a hard time as I was starving! Now to add a couple more hours onto it! UGH!!! Why body why??!?!?!!?


----------



## kaili

I was told I don't have to do a glucose test?? Is that test a normal thing, or did you have issues with your last pregnancy?


----------



## Bmama

oh no JJsmom!! FX that you pass your next test! Hopefully it was just a one time thing that your sugar was high. 

The hospital my midwife is out of runs routine glucose tests on every pregnant woman. They also run a routine cervix check but she told me these tests are all newly recommended and you can obviously refuse them unless the dr deems it necessary. I figure I may as well be thorough since it is my first pregnancy and I wouldn't want to miss something that might hurt bubs!


----------



## JJsmom

I didn't have problems in my last pregnancy. This is new to me. But this pregnancy, I've had a hard time eating sweets unless I have a full tummy. They make me feel ill if I have an empty tummy like I have to have with the glucose test. Every pregnant woman I've ever known had to do the glucose test. I have heard that some offices are starting to go by certain statistics to decide on whether to give the test or not. I don't think that's the best idea as it can be missed and then the baby and the mom both can suffer if it isn't caught. I'm just going to watch my diet from here on out and not worry about the candy or what not. But every once in a while I do want my ice cream.


----------



## kaili

JJsmom said:


> I didn't have problems in my last pregnancy. This is new to me. But this pregnancy, I've had a hard time eating sweets unless I have a full tummy. They make me feel ill if I have an empty tummy like I have to have with the glucose test. Every pregnant woman I've ever known had to do the glucose test. I have heard that some offices are starting to go by certain statistics to decide on whether to give the test or not. I don't think that's the best idea as it can be missed and then the baby and the mom both can suffer if it isn't caught. I'm just going to watch my diet from here on out and not worry about the candy or what not. But every once in a while I do want my ice cream.

hope the next test doesn't make you too sick!


----------



## AmandaWI

Sorry to hear JJsmom. Good luck on Wednesday! I hope everything goes well :)


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks ladies! Guess I'll know the results by Friday! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Bmama

Doing good over here! I think baby is having a major growth spurt, I've been napping like I'm in the first tri and am so tired when i wake up in the morning. The plus side is I am feeling MUCH stronger movements and am growing closer to my little guy each day :)


----------



## kaili

I'm doing well, still am not sure if what I'm feeling is my lil man or gas hahaha, but he's definitely growing, as a few days ago it became noticeably difficult to get up from a reclined position.


----------



## AmandaWI

Kaili, I bet it's your little one moving. That's how I felt a few weeks ago, I just wasn't sure. But, now I can definitely tell it's my baby moving around :)

Bmama, how far along were you when your hubby was able to feel your baby move too? My DH is just so excited to feel it, but I keep telling him I think it's still a little early.


----------



## Bmama

Hmm a few weeks ago, maybe around 18-19 weeks, he swore he felt something when he had his hand on my belly! Now he can feel it too, but we can't physically see any movement from the outside yet, just gentle nudges that feel like big kicks from the inside! Maybe let him have his hand on your belly for a while before you go to bed, who knows maybe he will be able to feel it!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bmama! We'll have to try that more often and hopefully he will be able to feel it soon. I feel the most movement during the day, but sometimes in the evening too. I'm hoping that means our LO will sleep at night and be awake during the day, LOL! Could I be so lucky?!?


----------



## Bmama

Lol Amanda maybe you will get super lucky and have a day time active baby!! My little guy is most active late night so I hope this isn't a sign of what he'll be like outside the womb...although OH & I are both night owls so it wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## wishfulone

Who else has had a lot of cramping lately? Today I have felt very tired and have started to camping some cramping, mostly in my lower abdomen, where my uterus is. I havent bled and it is not completly unbearable, just quite uncomfortable. It reminds me of right before I used to get my period, so I am assuming it is just my stretching uterus. I have put my feet up now and took a Tylenol. Hopefully that will bring some relief.


----------



## kaili

wishfulone said:


> Who else has had a lot of cramping lately? Today I have felt very tired and have started to camping some cramping, mostly in my lower abdomen, where my uterus is. I havent bled and it is not completly unbearable, just quite uncomfortable. It reminds me of right before I used to get my period, so I am assuming it is just my stretching uterus. I have put my feet up now and took a Tylenol. Hopefully that will bring some relief.

ive started cramping only in the past 3 days or so. The thing that has come along with it is the difficulty level for standing up has increased haha

I can feel my muscles constricting in my uterus when I stand up and get the impression im squishing my lil man, so I have to roll onto my side and prop myself with my arm when standing up from the couch recently, rather than just leaning forward


----------



## wishfulone

Oh I have been getting that too. when i stand up it gets tight and stretched.  but i try to not sit too much either so that the muscles do stretch and arent relaxed all the time


----------



## Bmama

I've been having a lot of cramping lately, but it feels like a muscle cramp and is typically below my bump. Like Kaili, when I get up from laying down I try and roll over instead of just getting up sit-up style per my usual. My OH says "you're really pregnant now!" when he catches me doing that! Also yesterday, I had such a cramp below my bump that I really needed to use the handle above my car door to get out! 

Also today, I got noticed for looking pregnant! And the waitress guessed boy by the way my bump is! Now that's a first for me!


----------



## JJsmom

The cramping sounds like round ligament pain. I had this and still do from time to time when I roll over too fast in bed and I'm like AHHH!! and fall flat because it hurt. LOL! OH looks at me like I'm a nut when I do that because I literally stop turning and fall on the bed. 

Today is my 3 hr glucose test! Praying I pass it!! I'm so hungry already and cant eat for another 4 hours! UGH! Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## Bmama

GL JJsmom!! I hope you pass and have a fancy big meal waiting for you right after :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Bmama said:


> Lol Amanda maybe you will get super lucky and have a day time active baby!! My little guy is most active late night so I hope this isn't a sign of what he'll be like outside the womb...although OH & I are both night owls so it wouldn't surprise me!

LOL! Maybe our babies are already taking after us. Hubby & I are definitely morning birds :) 

Ladies, I've also felt the cramping or pulling pains below my bump and have been told it's round ligament pain and nothing to worry about. But, it can be annoying. I've noticed it if I cough or sneeze strongly or move too quickly. I also noticed I had a much harder time getting in DH's truck last night. It's a big truck, but normally I just pull myself up no problem. It actually took me a few tries last night. DH may have to lift me up in a few months, LOL!

JJsmom, good luck! Really hoping you pass :)


----------



## kaili

slightly uncomfortable question.

are any of you ladies having ummm... an itchy bum hole? I've had some really bad gas as I've been craving milk but since pregnant have been wildly lactose intolerant, but drink it anyway... anyway I've showered both in the morning and at night and cleaned it well (sorry tmi) but it just keeps itching when i lay down and relax to go to sleep. i had my husband look at it, and it almost looks like i might have a hemorrhoid, any of you had issues with this, and if so, is prep H safe during pregnancy?


----------



## Bmama

Kaili- sounds like a hemmeroid. I had one early on in pregnancy, right after I had my BFP my first "symptom" was constipation" so I know how annoying it is. I just upped my fiber intake and luckily for me it went away. I'm not 100% sure if prep H is safe during pregnancy, but I don't see why not? Can you ring your Dr quickly to ask? Here's what came up on Baby Center when I did a google search for ya:

Medicines safe to take for Constipation, hemorrhoids, and diarrhea	

Psyllium (Konsyl-D, Metamucil, Modane Bulk, Perdiem)

Polycarbophil (Equalactin, Fiber-Lax, FiberNorm, Konsyl-Fiber, Mitrolan)

Methylcellulose (Citrucel, Unifiber)

Other laxatives and stool softeners (Colace, Dulcolax, Maltsupex, milk of magnesia)

Hemorrhoid creams (Anusol, *Preparation H*, Tucks)

Loperamide, anti-diarrhea medication (Imodium, Kaopectate II, Maalox Anti-Diarrheal, Pepto Diarrhea Control)


----------



## Bmama

AmandaWI said:


> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> Lol Amanda maybe you will get super lucky and have a day time active baby!! My little guy is most active late night so I hope this isn't a sign of what he'll be like outside the womb...although OH & I are both night owls so it wouldn't surprise me!
> 
> LOL! Maybe our babies are already taking after us. Hubby & I are definitely morning birds :)
> 
> Ladies, I've also felt the cramping or pulling pains below my bump and have been told it's round ligament pain and nothing to worry about. But, it can be annoying. I've noticed it if I cough or sneeze strongly or move too quickly. I also noticed I had a much harder time getting in DH's truck last night. It's a big truck, but normally I just pull myself up no problem. It actually took me a few tries last night. DH may have to lift me up in a few months, LOL!
> 
> JJsmom, good luck! Really hoping you pass :)Click to expand...

Oh this sounds like me I'm having a not so fun time getting into my SUV. Should be interesting in a few months time to see how we get on!


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> Kaili- sounds like a hemmeroid. I had one early on in pregnancy, right after I had my BFP my first "symptom" was constipation" so I know how annoying it is. I just upped my fiber intake and luckily for me it went away. I'm not 100% sure if prep H is safe during pregnancy, but I don't see why not? Can you ring your Dr quickly to ask? Here's what came up on Baby Center when I did a google search for ya:
> 
> Medicines safe to take for Constipation, hemorrhoids, and diarrhea
> 
> Psyllium (Konsyl-D, Metamucil, Modane Bulk, Perdiem)
> 
> Polycarbophil (Equalactin, Fiber-Lax, FiberNorm, Konsyl-Fiber, Mitrolan)
> 
> Methylcellulose (Citrucel, Unifiber)
> 
> Other laxatives and stool softeners (Colace, Dulcolax, Maltsupex, milk of magnesia)
> 
> Hemorrhoid creams (Anusol, *Preparation H*, Tucks)
> 
> Loperamide, anti-diarrhea medication (Imodium, Kaopectate II, Maalox Anti-Diarrheal, Pepto Diarrhea Control)

Thanks! Yea I'd look it up myself, but I'm in an open office area and I'm paranoid that my co-workers will walk by and see giant HEMORRHOID TREATMENT across my screen, and that would just be uncomfortable. A giant BabyandBump icon is much more discreet =P

Plus med sites sometimes have pictures... and that is DEF not what I want HAHA


----------



## Bmama

kaili said:


> Bmama said:
> 
> 
> Kaili- sounds like a hemmeroid. I had one early on in pregnancy, right after I had my BFP my first "symptom" was constipation" so I know how annoying it is. I just upped my fiber intake and luckily for me it went away. I'm not 100% sure if prep H is safe during pregnancy, but I don't see why not? Can you ring your Dr quickly to ask? Here's what came up on Baby Center when I did a google search for ya:
> 
> Medicines safe to take for Constipation, hemorrhoids, and diarrhea
> 
> Psyllium (Konsyl-D, Metamucil, Modane Bulk, Perdiem)
> 
> Polycarbophil (Equalactin, Fiber-Lax, FiberNorm, Konsyl-Fiber, Mitrolan)
> 
> Methylcellulose (Citrucel, Unifiber)
> 
> Other laxatives and stool softeners (Colace, Dulcolax, Maltsupex, milk of magnesia)
> 
> Hemorrhoid creams (Anusol, *Preparation H*, Tucks)
> 
> Loperamide, anti-diarrhea medication (Imodium, Kaopectate II, Maalox Anti-Diarrheal, Pepto Diarrhea Control)
> 
> Thanks! Yea I'd look it up myself, but I'm in an open office area and I'm paranoid that my co-workers will walk by and see giant HEMORRHOID TREATMENT across my screen, and that would just be uncomfortable. A giant BabyandBump icon is much more discreet =P
> 
> Plus med sites sometimes have pictures... and that is DEF not what I want HAHAClick to expand...

^^^:rofl:


----------



## JJsmom

LOL Kaili!! I wouldn't want anything Hemmoroid related on my screen either at work! HAHA!! I remember during my pregnancy with DS the doc office told me to use tucks if I needed them. Luckily I didn't have to worry about them. This time I'm trying to stay really hydrated which tends to make it better on me. Haven't had any yet that I know of but I'm just waiting for one to rear it's ugly head!

The test today was a pain in the rear!! She poked me 4 times in the same vein in the same spot. Mind you, the first two times was OK, the third hurt a bit, the 4th was awful! She was really nice and she's good at what she does, but the spot was just sore. She said it will most likely bruise. I went straight to work after that only to grab food to eat and started eating once I was at work. I all of a sudden started to sweat like crazy! Got real lightheaded and thought I was going to pass out. I kept eating and emailed my mom figured it wouldn't hurt. She said sounds like my blood sugar plummeted from the drink they gave me and since I hadn't ate or drank anything other than that since last night it dropped low and just to keep eating. Sure enough after I finished my sandwich I felt so much better! Scary what your blood sugar can do to you! Hoping that's not a bad sign with the test! I really need it to come back normal!


----------



## wontgiveup

Hi ladies it really sucks that i haven't been on in like two months, i hope everyones pregnancy is going well. I find out the gender tomorrow, we can't wait! As for me iv been having some problems, i believe it has everything to do with my digestive track, I had problems before pregnancy and now its just worse.. Im having large RIGHT intestinal spasms and there very painful at times, and its sore to the touch, i worry its my gallbladder or something but ill be sure to bring it up at the doctors tomorrow. Let me just say constipation, abdominal cramps, intestinal spasms is a very agravating and scary thing... IT SUCKS!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Wontgiveup! Glad to see you're back :) Sorry you haven't been feeling well. Looking forward to hearing if it's a boy or girl!!

JJsmom, that definitely sounds like your blood sugar dropped. I have issues with that a lot and it's no fun. I think I'm hypoglycemic. A few times I actually did pass out years ago, but I've learned how to avoid it. Glad you felt better after eating!


----------



## Bmama

Glad you're back wontgiveup! Looking forward to your gender update today!! :happydance: Hope your stomach is feeling better too!

JJsmom- glad eating helped you feel better! It does sound like your blood sugar got too low from not eating from the test, but hopefully everything comes back a-okay for you and baby :thumbup: 

Weird update: yesterday I had the worst burning shotting pains in my nipples (mainly left) and I noticed a had leaked a little colustrum! It hasn't happened since but so weird and exciting!


----------



## JJsmom

Wontgiveup, hope everything is OK with your digestive tract! Hopefully the doc can give you some sort of relief from the pain and spasms! Can't wait to hear the gender!!! So exciting!!!

Bmama, I've had those pains! I've leaked a bit of colostrum as well but for some reason my nipples are so sore! One day I woke up and they were really swollen in the areola area. No idea why but my sis said to tell the doc because it could be a clogged milk duct and that could turn into mastitis. Got to remember to tell the doc that at my next appt. LOL! But it was just that one day and it was when I woke up so I wonder if I laid on them wrong and ended up making them swollen like they were. Who knows. I just know they are sore all the time. 

Are you guys feeling your babies move a lot more yet?? Mine wont stop punching me in the organs after I've eaten. LOL! His moves have turned from a lot of kicking/punching to more rolling as he's getting squished up in there already! For the past week I've felt him pushing something up into my stomach and it's been a lot harder to breath and get things done. Not to mention this 85 degree weather we're having is already making me miserable! Whew! I mean I want spring to be here, but not summer yet! 

This lady at work keeps her heater on full blast and me and another coworker are so hot it's unreal! I have a small fan on but it doesn't seem to be helping any. I take my tennis shoes off and put on flip flops because I can't deal with the heat. OK, sorry I've gone on and on. LOL! Pregnancy brain, my mind just switches from one thing to another within a few seconds. HAHA! Hope you ladies are well!


----------



## wontgiveup

Its a....??????
 



Attached Files:







Its a boy.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wontgiveup

ol He had his eyes open and is holding his leg, my fav photo of the day! He did a lot of cute things during the ultrasound. We have a lot of it on video, of him sucking his thumb, blowing bubbles, and rolling around and kicking mommy lol.. he likes doing that!
Its been a very exciting day for us.


----------



## Loubyroo

Wow, huge congrats Wontgiveup!


----------



## miriam

Its too cute wontgiveup :) a huge congrats to you


----------



## AmandaWI

Congrats Wontgiveup!!! I love the name you picked and the picture is awesome! So happy for you.


----------



## JJsmom

Awww!! How wonderful wontgiveup!!!! 


Well ladies, test results are back on 3 hr glucose test! Everything is normal!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She said just to watch my diet because with the 1 hr coming back high that my body may be processing sugars more slowly which can cause a larger weight gain and a bigger baby.


----------



## Loubyroo

Congrats JJsmom, must be such a relief


----------



## wishfulone

JJSmom, gald your tests results came back ok.
Wontgiveup, congrats on your boy! 

Today I almost broke down. I realized I am halfway to baby! while this is super exciting, it made me worry. When I first found out I was pregnant, I was excited and didnt think much about the labor as I knew it was so far off yet. but now today I realized how quickly time is going and that before I know it, the time will be here to have this baby. that freaked me out. I am so nervous about the pain and wanting to do well during labor for the baby. Anyone else feel this way? How do I calm down.


----------



## wontgiveup

Id like to add that all my test came back negative for any abnormalities :)
Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Bmama

Congrats JJsmom!!!! :happydance:

And big congrats on team :blue: wontgiveup! Love the name you picked out too it's lovely!!

Wishfulone, I know how you feel but I try and remember that so many woman have done it before me, and it's a natural process for our bodies to go through. I've been reading some positive birth affirmations (a quick google search will bring up lists) and this has helped me calm down ATM :)


----------



## JJsmom

wishfulone said:


> JJSmom, gald your tests results came back ok.
> Wontgiveup, congrats on your boy!
> 
> Today I almost broke down. I realized I am halfway to baby! while this is super exciting, it made me worry. When I first found out I was pregnant, I was excited and didnt think much about the labor as I knew it was so far off yet. but now today I realized how quickly time is going and that before I know it, the time will be here to have this baby. that freaked me out. I am so nervous about the pain and wanting to do well during labor for the baby. Anyone else feel this way? How do I calm down.

You will do great!! Do you plan on getting an epidural? I had an epidural with my DS and had naps and had a wonderful labor! It can be very scary and I will say it's natural to worry about it but it's also natural that your body will do what it's meant to. :) All that matters once you push and hear that cry....you forget everything you've just gone through. I'm telling you that from experience. I was induced due to high blood pressure, went in at 6am, they broke my water at 8:45am. At 8pm I still wasn't close to being 10cm and I wasn't moving. they turned the pitocin down and as soon as they did my body kicked in. The doc told me at around 9pm if I didn't make any more progress, they were going to take him. Well once they turned the pitocin down it took no time and my body was fully dilated and I was pushing! The doc did give me an episiotomy but it was to help my big boy come out and I didn't even feel it. My son was born at 10:22pm. The end result always makes you forget the pain you were in. :)


----------



## wishfulone

Thanks for the advice. I am so terrified of hospitals and the closest thing to pain/surgery I have experienced is wisdom tooth extraction under conscious sedation. There is so much unknown and I think that is what worries me


----------



## AmandaWI

JJsmom, so glad you had good results!

Wishfulone, don't worry everything will be fine! I think we all feel that way about the labor and it's completely normal :) But, I figure it's only one day of pain and discomfort and when it's over we'll probably forget all about it. 

ATM, I'm more worried about finding the time to get everything ready for baby, LOL! I know it will all come together in the end, but I wish we had a little more done than we do. Maybe I will talk to DH about putting the crib together. How is everyone else doing with getting ready for baby?


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> I know it will all come together in the end, but I wish we had a little more done than we do. Maybe I will talk to DH about putting the crib together. How is everyone else doing with getting ready for baby?

I just started my registry this weekend. My mom is coming on May 4th and we are going to go order the crib and dresser from Pottery Barn, and it should be delivered by June 1st. Gonna try to get the room painted before the furniture gets here (we find out officially that its a boy next Thursday, April 25th). Had a private scan at 15 weeks, but I won't believe it til my doc says it too LOL

The nursery is currently my husband's workout room, so we have to sell all his equipment first, that's going to be a pain. I'm quite excited about the nursery, we're replacing the carpet (debating hardwoods and a rug, or nicer carpets), painting the walls, I'm doing a 2/3 wall height chair rail with brown on the bottom and blueish green on top and a crown mould finish by the ceiling. Crib is espresso colored and we've got a glider coming next week, I think I'm most excited about the glider and will def sit in it BEFORE the baby comes as its SO comfy

In other news, ive become incontinent. Was naked and brushing my teeth the other night and had a seat on our cloth ottoman at the edge of our bed, sneezed, and peed myself, ruinied the ottoman, buying a LEATHER one now to avoid ruining it with my own incontinence issues AND baby incontinence when he gets here haha


----------



## AmandaWI

Sounds like the nursery plans are going to be great! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Bmama

That's exciting everyone is making nursery plans for LO! Since we will be in our one bedroom condo until the end of the year, we will be sharing our room so there's not much for me to do outside of organizing and having my OH rearrange furniture. I'll be using an Arms Reach Co-Sleeper so won't be setting that up until a few weeks before baby is due. But I've already bought our little guy his own closet organizer and have gone a little crazy clothes shopping for him already, filling up the organizer :haha: Next we are going to buy a diaper changer that will fit and screw onto the top of an extra dresser we have for baby. We also need to get a new area rug for the living room so we can have somewhere to lounge during baby's tummy time, and I want to get my curtains dry cleaned before LO arrives since they have collected our lab's hair. My registry is complete, just adding things here and there, and anything we need that we don't get I'll pick up during that last month!

Kaili- have you started doing your kegels yet? I had that problem during bad morning sickness episodes, but once I started doing kegels I have been better able to, er, control the leaks. I still have to pee all the time though!


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> Kaili- have you started doing your kegels yet? I had that problem during bad morning sickness episodes, but once I started doing kegels I have been better able to, er, control the leaks. I still have to pee all the time though!

Kegels wear me out HAHA I haven't started yet


----------



## JJsmom

Make sure to get those kegels in ladies!!! They help you more than you realize!! I don't do mine as much as I should but I do work on them some. I was sitting on my bed and sneezed and jumped up as quick as I could as I peed myself! Thankfully it didn't get on the bed as quick as I jumped! LOL! Had to change my clothes though! 

Last night I missed OH so much! He signed up for the Marines so he did his testing yesterday and then he had to stay at a hotel so they can watch the recruits and make sure they were up at like 4am this morning for their physicals. I tossed and turned all night without him! Yes i toss and turn a lot anyways but it was because I didn't have him snuggled up to me last night. :( I can't wait til I get home from work so I can see him again!! I miss him so much! We have 39 more days until we are married!! EKKKK!!! I'm so excited!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wishfulone

Thanks for the support, ladies. We have a crib and dresser purchased and set up. We have also bought a few clothing items and some odds and ends. We plan to cloth diaper, so I have purchased a few of those here and there as well. It is exciting to see things coming together and it helps make it feel more 'real.'


----------



## Bmama

JJsmom said:


> Make sure to get those kegels in ladies!!! They help you more than you realize!! I don't do mine as much as I should but I do work on them some. I was sitting on my bed and sneezed and jumped up as quick as I could as I peed myself! Thankfully it didn't get on the bed as quick as I jumped! LOL! Had to change my clothes though!
> 
> Last night I missed OH so much! He signed up for the Marines so he did his testing yesterday and then he had to stay at a hotel so they can watch the recruits and make sure they were up at like 4am this morning for their physicals. I tossed and turned all night without him! Yes i toss and turn a lot anyways but it was because I didn't have him snuggled up to me last night. :( I can't wait til I get home from work so I can see him again!! I miss him so much! We have 39 more days until we are married!! EKKKK!!! I'm so excited!!!! :happydance:

aww I would miss my OH if he wasn't next to me each night to snuggle with too! Congrats on your upcoming wedding! How exciting only 39 more days!!!!! Are you planning on traveling anywhere after, or will you wait until after your LO is born?


----------



## JJsmom

Wishful one, you seem to be getting there!! OH's mom said she's purchasing the crib but she's not buying it until June. Hope this LO stays put until then!!

Bmama, I'm so excited it's coming up!! I really can't wait! We are going somewhere after the wedding but no idea where?? OH finally booked a place as I told him I wanted it to be a surprise and I wanted it on the ocean. He found a place finally and booked it but it's about 5 mins from the ocean. I was ok with that when he told me it was half the cost of the other place and they didn't need their money right up front! We couldn't afford $1400 right now for the hotel room! We have to make sure we make enough for our wedding! LOL! Then we start super shopping for baby! HAHA! But we'll have a lot of fun on vacation. My mom is taking my son for a month and a half after the wedding and he'll come back about 2 weeks after Coltyn is born. My doc said to make sure I take my file with me so in case anything happens while we're on vacation, they'll have my file and can help me. It's going to be great!!! I've only had one big vacation and that was filled with family and doing everything they wanted to do when they wanted to do it. This will be our first vacation as just us! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Sounds very exciting JJsmom! I don't know if I could handle a suprise destination, LOL! I'm the vacation planner and hubby just goes along with it, haha! But, as long as there's a beach, you can't go wrong :)

We leave in 2 weeks for my brother in law's wedding in Alabama. I'm really looking forward to the 3 days we are spending at the beach afterwards! We are flying down there, but now we have to drive home because my hubby bought a truck down there while he was there for the bachelor party. To split up the 17 hr drive, we are staying in Nashville for a night. We've never been there, but always wanted to go, so I'm excited about the change in plans. Plus, I told him it will give up lots of time to talk about the baby, LOL!

BTW, I saw my belly move for the first time yesterday!!! It was so cool! Hubby wasn't home and still hasn't felt it, but hopefully soon. :) Baby doesn't move as much in the evenings when he's around, he gets a little disappointed I think.


----------



## wishfulone

how exicting to see the baby move from the outside. My little one has been moving a lot lately and sometimes if I press, I can feel movements. But, my OH also has not been able to experience the movement and I feel guilty that I cant share this with him!


----------



## miriam

It is so amazing to see n feel your baby move. I ve experienced it once last week that my belly was moving like pluse feeling but hubby cant feel it even i am feeling it clearly. Looking forward to feel it more clearly :)


----------



## AmandaWI

It's so exciting! I get very distracted at work when Baby is moving like crazy :) 

Have you ladies starting wearing your maternity clothes yet and if you did when did you start? I haven't because I feel like I'm not big enough yet, but I feel like I should to get more use out of them. Plus, most of what I bought is for warmer weather and here in Wisconsin, it's still pretty chilly in the 40s. But, I've been trying to decide what I need to pack for our vacation. It's hard because I feel like I am in between my regular clothes and maternity clothes. I think I'm going to have a hard time packing for this trip :)


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> It's so exciting! I get very distracted at work when Baby is moving like crazy :)
> 
> Have you ladies starting wearing your maternity clothes yet and if you did when did you start? I haven't because I feel like I'm not big enough yet, but I feel like I should to get more use out of them. Plus, most of what I bought is for warmer weather and here in Wisconsin, it's still pretty chilly in the 40s. But, I've been trying to decide what I need to pack for our vacation. It's hard because I feel like I am in between my regular clothes and maternity clothes. I think I'm going to have a hard time packing for this trip :)

I started wearing mine about 6 weeks ago, I was only 117lbs to begin with, so I've already gained 20lbs and it is all in my stomach/uterus region. Can't even close my regular pre-pregnancy jeans with a rubber-band haha


----------



## wishfulone

is anyone else having a fair amount of pain? I am noticing some lower abdominal pain that is worse when standing. I also have pressure in my vagina. It started yesterday.

I went to the doctor today and they did blood and urine and the baby seems okay. They opted to not do an internal examination, which I was surprised by. 
Can I chalk this up to stretching and growing pains?


----------



## JJsmom

Really not sure wishfulone! I know I was getting sharp pains and it was round ligament pain. I am now having pressure when i go pee in my vagina but not all the time and I figure it's just Coltyn laying his head in my uterus and trying to stretch out some.


----------



## Bmama

I get my pains mostly at night and in the middle of the night, and they feel like muscle ache pains (not period type pains). My midwife advised me that if I feel period type pains those are similar to what a contraction will feel like, and to give her a call. I would say if you are concerned ring your dr to chat, but it sounds like it is just growing pains. 

I started wearing maternity clothes around 14 weeks, and my spring skinny maternity jeans I bought are already SNUG on me. I need summer to hurry up and get here so I can start wearing dresses!


----------



## wishfulone

thanks! I did see a doctor earlier today,b ut they did not find anything wrong, although they never did any pelvic exams or cervical examinations. Just blood/urine/temp, etc. 
Sometimes itll go away for an hour,but it always comes back.


----------



## wontgiveup

Labor is a big worry and stresser of mine to. Can someone explain what kegels are and how to do them? 
So we decided on the playard its a playpen, bassinet, diaper changing area to.. Were going to use the bassinet for the first couple of months in are bedroom before we put owen in a crib in his own nursery.. The nursery is almost done it looks great :) 
Instead of investing in a bassinet that we would just use for a little while we decided to get the playard so we can use the playpen latter on..


----------



## JJsmom

Kegels help your pelvic floor muscles remain strong to improve incontinence and to help with a lot of things during pregnancy. You can google it to give you the most precise description. What I read was that when you go pee, just one time stop yourself in mid stream. those are the muscles you need to work and that's how you work them but don't do it while going pee except that one time. You are supposed to squeeze them and hold them for so many seconds then let them out and do it over and over again to help strengthen those muscles.


----------



## Loubyroo

I am still not quite in maternity wear yet at 23 weeks but it won't be long, I can only fit in certain pre pregnancy clothes now.

I hate kegels! Do them when I remember as I know they are important just really don't like them.


----------



## AmandaWI

Wishfulone, hope you feel better soon! I would just keep in contact with your Dr and let them know how you are doing over the next few days. But, if they aren't concerned anything is wrong, I wouldn't worry. I'm sure it's just growing and stretching pains. Sorry if TMI, but are you having any issues with constipation? I've had some issues on and off and the pain can be unbearable at times.

Thanks ladies, I think I'm going to pack some of my maternity clothes and lots of dresses :) It's snowing again today!!! AHHH, I'm so sick of it. Can't wait for warm weather in a few weeks!

My ticker says at 20 weeks baby is the size of a cantaloupe, but on thebump website it says banana?? Since, my ticker is from thebump website, it's always been the same. Not a big deal, just thought it was weird. Next weekend, we are taking my monthly bump pics and we always take one with the corresponding fruit/veggie :)


----------



## kaili

Hahaha "how to do kegels and what are they". Basically, it is flexing your region around your vagina?. My mom told me its the muscles you use to hold your pee in when you have to go. You can test to figure it out 2 ways: stop your pee mid stream and take notice of the muscles used. Alternatively, next time you have to poop really badly, take notice of the muscles you are constricting to hold it in before you get to the toilet. You basically can do two routines. Flex and hold for 5-10 seconds, or you can do repeat quick flex and releases really quickly. 

I personally havent started doing kegels yer because I am lazy and for me they are worse than sit ups haha


----------



## wishfulone

I think the size of the fruit is more indicative of the weight of your baby, not so much the volume. Cantaloupes are larger on the outside, but pretty light as they have hollow middles. they weigh similar amounts I think. And it must bve comparinga large banana to a small cantaloupe, lol


----------



## miriam

Wishfulone i hope u r feeling better now n i think its nothing to worry about coz i also feel pressure when i stand for long time n its normal. Yesterday baby was moving like crazy all day n i was so restless too. 
I did not start wearing any maternity clothes but my all dresses are tighter than before. And i am going for a scan this week too but m not going to find out abt gender coz my hubby want to leave it as a surprise but i would b dificult for us to buy stuff n clothes for baby..


----------



## kaili

miriam said:


> Wishfulone i hope u r feeling better now n i think its nothing to worry about coz i also feel pressure when i stand for long time n its normal. Yesterday baby was moving like crazy all day n i was so restless too.
> I did not start wearing any maternity clothes but my all dresses are tighter than before. And i am going for a scan this week too but m not going to find out abt gender coz my hubby want to leave it as a surprise but i would b dificult for us to buy stuff n clothes for baby..

miriam we are close together in gestation, i have my scan this coming thursday. i originally said we wouldn't find out the gender but we agreed recently that knowing is best for us because we want to customize the nursery a little more.

good luck with your scan, hope everything goes well!


----------



## miriam

Yap kaili i really wants to know the gender coz i want to shop every thing according to gender but i am respecting my hubby's wish :) gud luck for your scan dear. :))


----------



## AmandaWI

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! It's going to be an exciting week, so many scans!! I have my ultrasound tomorrow after work. We decided not to find out the gender, but are really excited to see our baby and hope he/she is growing & healthy!

My hubby felt baby move last night for the first time, he was so excited!


----------



## wishfulone

yay. So excited for you to see your baby. It was such a weight off my shoulderst know that baby is developing as nrmal. 
The baby moves a LOT lately, which is exciting for me. However, hubby still has not been able to feel anything from the outside. Hopefully before long he will be able to partake in the fun!


----------



## Bmama

Yay so many scans this week! I can't wait to read everyone's updates!! Seems like everyone is feeling lots of movement too, super exciting :happydance:

My only update is that I've had horrible left hip pain since yesterday, I think it's from being in the car too long but not 100% sure as it hasn't gotten any better today, in fact it's gotten worse. It hurts in my groin area and extends to the outside of my hip, making it painful to get up and walk around. I took it easy today because I have a busy day at work tomorrow, but I am just hoping this goes away on its own! Anyone else having this type of pain and have any suggestions other than stretching exercises and tylenol?


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck to all you having scans this week!!!!

can't help with the hip pain. not sure what would work! I'd call your doctor/midwife.


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> Yay so many scans this week! I can't wait to read everyone's updates!! Seems like everyone is feeling lots of movement too, super exciting :happydance:
> 
> My only update is that I've had horrible left hip pain since yesterday, I think it's from being in the car too long but not 100% sure as it hasn't gotten any better today, in fact it's gotten worse. It hurts in my groin area and extends to the outside of my hip, making it painful to get up and walk around. I took it easy today because I have a busy day at work tomorrow, but I am just hoping this goes away on its own! Anyone else having this type of pain and have any suggestions other than stretching exercises and tylenol?

i've actually had something similar, mine started this weekend, but it caused shooting pains down my leg and into my calf and top of my foot (and mine was right sided, not left) so I am pretty sure it was my nerve getting pinched... yours sounds like (i dont know what its called) that issue where your hips are expanding to make room for the growing baby, I'm on the september sweetpeas forum on this site also, and over there a LOT of women are complaining about that right now


----------



## kaili

Bmama said:


> My only update is that I've had horrible left hip pain since yesterday, I think it's from being in the car too long but not 100% sure as it hasn't gotten any better today, in fact it's gotten worse. It hurts in my groin area and extends to the outside of my hip, making it painful to get up and walk around. I took it easy today because I have a busy day at work tomorrow, but I am just hoping this goes away on its own! Anyone else having this type of pain and have any suggestions other than stretching exercises and tylenol?

also (went back and looked at some of those posts) a lot of girls on my other threads have said that a full length thick body pillow while asleep helps with that, reason is because when you cross your ankles and don't spread your knees, the hip can sometimes pop out of joint while it is stretching to make room for baby (this is coming from doctors)... so maybe try a body pillow that goes between your knees AND your feet so that your hip isn't at an angle when you are sleeping


----------



## AmandaWI

wishfulone said:


> yay. So excited for you to see your baby. It was such a weight off my shoulderst know that baby is developing as nrmal.
> The baby moves a LOT lately, which is exciting for me. However, hubby still has not been able to feel anything from the outside. Hopefully before long he will be able to partake in the fun!

I'm sure your hubby will be able to feel it real soon. Try drinking orange juice or eating something really sweet. It gets the baby moving :) Our baby moves a lot during the day, so it was hard to time it out right. Sunday night I had orange juice and cheescake and baby was moving like crazy!


----------



## JJsmom

Yes, something sweet will definitely get the baby moving!!

Here is my 30 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## miriam

U got lovely bump jjsmom :))


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks! It makes me feel like an elephant at times. Especially when people make comments about how big it is. Yesterday I was told I'm going to be MUCH bigger than a co-worker that is 38 weeks pregnant because I'm bigger than she was at 30 weeks. I'm like...maybe! But my son was 8lbs 6.2oz at birth. Her daughter was 5lbs something. That's a huge difference between our first babies so she is liable to have another small baby and I'm most likely going to have another bigun!! She's also gained 40 something pounds. I have my 30 week appt today, but as of my scale at home, I'm up only 7 lbs from prepregnancy weight! Wish I could see our little man again on an ultra sound!! Gosh, everything is coming up so fast! 4 weeks until my wedding and 10 weeks until Coltyn is born! Ekkk!!! how are you ladies feeling??


----------



## wishfulone

JJsmom, you look great. We all grow in different ways and the most important that is that your little one is healthy in there! 
I notice my lo is most active right around noon, at which time I am at work and so hubs cant come try to feel movement. With time it will happen I am sure. 
I feel not too bad. I am start to get achey from having to sleep in different positions than I am used to. using the pillow for my body helps. I am also experiencing a far amount of pain from stretching and growing this week but I am reminding myself this is so lo has room to grow also! 
Hope everyone is progressing and doing well!


----------



## kaili

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, can't believe we're halfway already :) I've been so anxious since about a week ago, I really can't wait to see him again!


----------



## AmandaWI

I had my ultrasound last night and it was so awesome to see our baby!! As far as we know everything looked good and baby is healthy. :) A tech does the scan and then the Dr looks at all the images later on. Our LO was very active and gave the tech a test of her skills, LOL!


----------



## AmandaWI

JJsmom, I love your bump pic. Don't pay attention to what some people say. I think they don't always realize how it sounds. Last night my MIL asked me how much I've gained and I told her 11 lbs. Her response was "WOW!", when half the time she's going on and on about how I need to make sure I'm eating enough for the baby. I don't see her very often, so she has no idea what I eat!

Wishfulone, my LO is the same way, very active during the day and not so much in the evening/night. We just got lucky the other night, so I woke my hubby up. Hopefully next time he'll be able to feel it when he's not half asleep :)


----------



## Bmama

Thanks for the advice Kaili! The body pillow I have does help at night, and I just need to make sure I use it between my feet too! The pain is a lot better but still there, so I'm going to keep doing the stretching exercises and rest when I can.

JJsmom- you look fabulous!!! I agree to what the others have said, don't listen to ppl who tell you that your bump is too big/whatever because all that matters is that you & your LO are healthy! Also congrats on 30 weeks that seems to have just come up out of nowhere! When is your due date again?

Wishfulone- I am also having a fair amount of growing pains this week, but like you said I just try and remember that our bodies are making room for our little guys to grow into! I bet your hubby will feel baby move soon, especially as we get bigger and there are less and less places for baby to hide :haha: My LO moves so much when my OH isn't around, even though he felt baby already he doesn't feel our LO regularly and I feel bad because I'm always telling him how much our guy moves.

Amanda- your can pics are great!!! So clear and your LO is such a cutie! Did you find out the sex or are you staying team yellow?

My LO now starts to wake me up around 5am by moving a ton, and I like to think he's telling me he needs food lol because I can't fall back asleep unless I have some milk or OJ or a piece of fruit. But now it's starting to be like clockwork, when I notice it's time to eat my LO moves and moves and then after the meal, he sleeps (just like his daddy!) :haha:


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bmama! No we didn't fin out, we are sticking with team yellow :) I love that your little guy lets you know when it's time to eat, LOL!


----------



## JJsmom

So glad everyone is feeling their LO's move around!!! Your OH's/DH's will feel them soon!! Mine was more active during the day but has seemed to become very active in the evening. It's funny to watch your belly move all over the place!!

Bmama, it's great you are already so attentive to your LO! Mine is more active after he eats!! It's funny how yours is active before he eats then falls asleep.

Amanda, thanks for showing the pics!! I love seeing ultrasound pics!

Wishfulone, definitely using the pillow should hopefully help your hips!! I have a hard time sleeping at night too now. First trimester I had severe insomnia. I think it's starting to come back now. I was awake almost the entire night! I need sleep now but it wouldn't be a good thing as my DS1 would NEVER go to sleep until OH gets home which would be 11pm!! LOL!

Had my 30 week appt today! I have lost 4 lbs! So that means so far a total gain during this pregnancy of 3 lbs!! Doc said my weight was looking great and I told her I started walking and trying to eat better due to my 1 hr glucose test coming back as a fail. Passed my 3 hr but they said there is still a chance to have a bigger baby. They are now going to do growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks so we get to see Coltyn again!! YAY!!!! Also from next appt on, I have to have a non stress test. That's due to having high blood pressure from DS1. They also told me I am measuring 1-2 weeks ahead. But heartbeat sounded great!


----------



## kaili

Had my 20wk scan yesterday. All healthy little boy, my main squeeze DYLAN!!


----------



## Loubyroo

Congratulations, Kaili!


----------



## JJsmom

Yay Kaili!! Glad you got to see your wonderful little man!! Love the name Dylan!! 

How is everyone else doing??

I bought a cute pack n play from "Once upon a child" yesterday! It's was 1/4th the price it normally is and was in great shape! It's missing 2 bars if I want to use the bassinet portion but I can order those as replacement parts and shouldn't cost very much. That's if I want to use it as a bassinet. but it has a zipper on one side of it and and below the bassinet portion is a huge storage area!!! The girls at work threw me and a pregnant coworker a baby shower on Friday!! It was so sweet!! I have so much stuff now!! It was a laundry basket full of all sorts of items!! So I'm getting my room organized yesterday and today so I can get it put up and all the stuff in the clothes basket put up in the storage area of the pack n play! I'm so excited that I'm getting so close!!!


----------



## AmandaWI

Congrats Kaili! Love the name Dylan :)

That's great JJsmom, I love finding good deals! So exciting to be getting the nursery all organized!


----------



## wontgiveup

Congrats girls im 23 weeks and 4 days today :) heres a bump pic. "I am all Baby"
Owen Loves Music he Moves the most when its on lol I feel him about the same time every day of the evening, but the past two days i feel him more throughout the day.
 



Attached Files:







23 wks.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wontgiveup

LOL i put them together on Pizap.com
 



Attached Files:







pizap.com10.0763756469823421367338606143.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Loubyroo

Wow, Wontgiveup, what a lovely bump! I can't wait for my bump to grow!

Here I am at 24 weeks:

https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/ad294be0-31ad-4295-8877-8b6e6bd33fde.jpg


----------



## Bmama

wontgiveup- you look so adorable!!! Love your baby bump!!! 

Kaili- congrats on your scan! :happydance:

JJsmom- you are getting so close! Happy 30 weeks to you and your LO! That's exciting you found a deal on the pack and play and are starting to get super organized! 

I've been having days where I am SUPER tired- no matter how much I sleep at night I am still exhausted when I wake up! Then I have others days like today where I only get 7 hours of sleep and I feel great :shrug: Must be due to baby growth spurts? For the first time a complete stranger acknowledged my pregnancy by asking my friend Rose, "is your friend pregnant? So cute!" It made me so happy that strangers can tell that I'm not just rocking a big tummy lol!


----------



## Bmama

Loubyroo said:


> Wow, Wontgiveup, what a lovely bump! I can't wait for my bump to grow!
> 
> Here I am at 24 weeks:
> 
> https://i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww349/rockess01/ad294be0-31ad-4295-8877-8b6e6bd33fde.jpg

awwww lovely Loubyroo!!! Your bump is coming in so nice! I bet it will really grow in the next few weeks too!


----------



## JJsmom

Wontgiveup, you definitely are all baby!! Love your bump!!

Loubyroo, you will "pop" more very soon!!! It depends on how baby is laying as to how big your bump is at times. I've seen some that take pics and 3 weeks later they are smaller than they were before because the baby was transverse at the time. Your probably have a snuggler ;) I feel like I'm bigger now with this one than I did when I was pregnant with DS1. I know it's been about 10 years but I really feel massive! One of my coworkers today told me she thought it looked like I had dropped some. I said I sure hope not because I had DS1 4 weeks after I dropped (but I was induced). I have too much coming up in the next 5 weeks to have dropped yet! LOL! I have my cousin's wedding this weekend, my wedding on the 25th, and then our honeymoon! So we have a busy 4 weeks ahead of us! LOL! Coltyn needs to stay put for a while longer!! :) But a week from tomorrow we get another ultrasound!! YAY!!


----------



## wontgiveup

It took less than 2 weeks for me to pop out like i did at the 23 week mark. Iv only gained 8 pounds :) Loubyroo cute bump! jjsmom is right you'll pop out really soon.


----------



## wontgiveup

So ladies if there are any Pregnant with #2 could i ask you some questions about labor?
*How far should my contractions be apart before i leave for the hospital?* 
(cause i would hate to get there just to turn me around to go home)
*Epidural When should i get it.. should i wait it out till im like 5 cm?*
(I'd hate to take it too soon and then be in lots of pain during the delivery)
This is a big one
*What should i pack in my hospital bag, every thing to what kind of pads i'll need for after the delivery?*
If any other ladies can think of a question please share!!


----------



## JJsmom

31 weeks today!!! YAY!!! Here's my massive bump!! I'm so much bigger than last week!!!! My pic last week looked the same as my bump from 2 weeks before that! He's much larger now! LOL!

Wontgiveup, I can't answer all your questions. I was induced with DS1. So I had to go to the hospital at 6am to start me on a pitocin drip. Then they came in around 9am to break my water. I was 2 cm I think when I got my epidural. We had problems after that because the epidural can slow progress down. They turned up the pitocin drip and kept upping it. They finally turned it off when the doc threatened to do a c section as I wasn't progressing past 4cm. At that point, it took me less than an hour to progress to 8cm and shortly there after 10cm. Doc told me just before 9pm if I didn't have him by 10pm he was taking him. I think he just wanted to go home which ticked me off. But as soon as they turned the pitocin down and allowed my body to do it's own work, I progressed quickly. I still couldn't walk after I had given birth due to the epidural. They leave the medicine going in until time I guess! I know I didn't feel too much pain but felt the pressure and that's when I pushed. I have been watching a lot of "One Born Every Minute" which is out of the UK. I love that show!!! It's on youtube if you want to see an episode. But that shows basically that women tend to progress quickly once to a certain point. Maybe check with your hospital you will be going to and ask them about when you should go in. I'm scared of my water breaking this time and not knowing when to go in!! LOL!

As far as what to pack, it's been so long I've forgotten. I do know you want a robe and some big night gowns. If you have to have a c section, the large night gown will be nice and comfy for you to not feel too cooped up in when sleeping. You'll also want them for when you're walking around the maternity ward. You don't want to wear their backless gowns while trying to do what you need to do in order to leave. I had some of the most hideous gowns my mom got me when I had DS1 over 9 years ago, but they sure were comfy and definitely easy to move around when trying to breastfeed. Also as far as the pads go, I asked the hospital for an extra set (which they charged to my insurance) because they were massively thick and I didn't bleed straight through them! You want long and really thick pads! Also don't take any fancy undies you don't want to get blood on. You bleed worse than a period afterwards. Mine was probably twice or three times as bad as my normal periods. 

Make sure you have your essentials of shampoo, conditioner, soap, scrubbie (if you use one), ipod/music, books, crosswords, computer, electronics (I'll have my kindle), chargers. Basically stuff to keep you busy if you are there for a long period of time. Bring multiple changes of clothes in case you are there for an extended stay. Snacks for your DH/OH and you if you're there for a while. POPSICLES!!! LOL! They were a lifesaver for me. I couldn't eat since midnight the night before so I was starving! My mom brought a box of popsicles in and the nurses put them in their freezer and we could have them whenever we wanted them.

Hope this helps a bit. I still need to google what I need to put in a hospital bag so I can make one.
 



Attached Files:







image (3).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## kaili

wontgiveup said:


> *What should i pack in my hospital bag, every thing to what kind of pads i'll need for after the delivery?*
> If any other ladies can think of a question please share!!

Check the video that always plays at the bottom of the control panel when you look at this site on a computer. Its a lady tellingyou the essentials to pack for the hospital ^_^


----------



## wontgiveup

Where is everyone? Anyways am i the only one who feels like she is having a emotional breakdown!


----------



## JJsmom

I just got back from my cousin's wedding from over the weekend. was a nice mini vacation! :) 

No you are not the only one feeling like they are having an emotional breakdown! I feel like it constantly now! My anxiety is so high right now I feel like i'm going to end up snapping on someone. Don't know why other than hormones. Everyone blames it on how much stuff I have going on. But it has nothing to do with that!! It's only hormones!


----------



## wishfulone

I dont feel awful as far as hormones go. I am pretty rational yet. However, I find myself upset that my upset that by DH is not doing more to help me out around the house. Example: if i am busy cleaning dishes and he isj ust watching TV. I asked him to help but he does not want to and says if I dont want to do it just leave it until tomorrow. I wish he would just get up and help me so it would be done. :-/ ugh


----------



## kaili

I am kind of the same in terms of emotions, if anything I am actually LESS emotional than I used to be before I was pregnant. I used to go on serious rages when I was PMSing (like I could feel it happening in my brain and couldn't stop it)... that's how I always knew AF was 2 days away because I was REALLY irregular, like 4-6 week variant... I'd get the mood swing from hell and then BAM 2 days later she'd arrive. Now I don't have those swings at all and I feel I've been a happier person since pregnant. My husband and I used to fight and bicker every month and now, we had a slight argument the other day, but it was warranted, other than that, we haven't had a single fight since Christmas. I DID cry one day because I felt like we weren't having enough sex, and I also cried when I hit 140.00 lbs in weight 2 days ago, but it was really just a few tears, not like a full blown ordeal. I've always been under 120 and not to sound conceited or anything, but I've always been super attracted to my own body, and despite the fact that I love the way my body looks pregnant, the scale thing rubbed me the wrong way for a few minutes. But got over it quickly


----------



## wishfulone

The scale is a difficult one for me too. No matter how many times we tell ourselves that the weight is good for the baby and we should expect to gain weight, it is hard to see it happening on a regular basis. I was always small too and now I am at 144 (5 ft 5in) I know I am still not huge by any means,b ut you're right. You do get used to being a certain size and then WHAM! Pregnancy weights hits ya!


----------



## miriam

hello ladies. seems every one is doing good n feeling every bit of pregnancy...
i am finally back after spending 3 long months with my in-laws back home :)
i had my scan yesterday which was great i did not find out the gender but the baby was fine n healthy. i also met my mid wife who told me my blood results which i had done months ago n it was great too so i am feeling so relax after knowing that every thing is fine.


----------



## JJsmom

miriam, glad you are back home and had a great appt!!

I had my appt today for 32 weeks. They did an ultrasound to measure growth and a NST (non stress test). Sat there for 20 mins listening to Coltyns heartbeat and pushing a button every time I felt movement. Mind you, at that point I was ready to go to sleep! LOL! It was very soothing listening to his heartbeat. Coltyn is measuring normal and passed the NST. They said he's 4 lbs now according to the ultrasound measurements. My only thing now is that I thought I would start going in every two weeks as that's what they said 2 weeks ago, but now, it's every week. I have to have an ultrasound and a NST done every week. It makes me worried since they told me before every two weeks but now it's every week. I feel like they saw something to be cautious of and they aren't telling me. I sure hope that isn't the case!!! So I go back again next Thursday. I'm just really hoping everything will be fine! Although he's going to be an awful big baby! LOL! I have always heard they gain 1 lb every week in the last 4 weeks. I read somewhere else this pregnancy that they gain 1/2 lb every week from 32 weeks on, that's still 4 more lbs! DS1 weighed 8 lbs 6.2oz when he was born a week early. I have big babies! LOL!


----------



## miriam

dont worry JJsmom everything ll b fine for u n if they want u to come every week so it is good for u and your baby coz they are giving u extra care n hopefully u ll have a healthy baby this time too :)


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks! I have started noticing swelling in my ankles. :( I guess I'll have to let her know that next week! Not sure why but I guess I'll be drinking nothing but water from now on as I don't know why I'm swelling so bad. My face has been swollen every day when I wake up but eventually goes down. I hope it's ok! It's been far too long since I've been pregnant to remember anything! LOL!


----------



## kaili

JJsmom said:


> Thanks! I have started noticing swelling in my ankles. :( I guess I'll have to let her know that next week! Not sure why but I guess I'll be drinking nothing but water from now on as I don't know why I'm swelling so bad. My face has been swollen every day when I wake up but eventually goes down. I hope it's ok! It's been far too long since I've been pregnant to remember anything! LOL!

how much salt are you eating? i ate a bag of popcorn when I went to see Iron Man 3 this weekend and I woke up the next day swollen like a balloon.


----------



## JJsmom

Nothing as salty as that. I think it was the heat that caused it. It's been cooler and I slept with my feet on a pillow and then my body pillow on top of it at my feet so they were elevated and they've been fine since. I just think it had to be the heat. I even had pizza last night which is generally pretty salty and woke up with no swelling. I'm trying to make sure I drink even more water as well. But now it seems like all I want is a huge glass of milk with a tiny tiny bit of chocolate in it. Can't have much chocolate, it can only be slightly discolored from the white. LOL! Yes, I'm that picky about it right now!


----------



## wishfulone

Good luck with the swelling. I have some intermittent swelling in my feet also now, depending on how much standing I do and what I eat, of course. Celery, apples help filter extra water too and can help with swelling. Foods with potassium also help, like bananas. Keep your feet on a pillow at night like you did, just with nothing on them that would heat them up


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi Ladies!
We got back from my brother in law's wedding and beach vacation in Alabama a few days ago. It's been crazy trying to get back into our routine! But, we had a great time with lots of lounging and relaxing! 
It sounds like everyone is doing well minus a few wonderful pregnancy symptoms :)
AFM, had another OB appt last night and baby is doing great! So far I've gained 14 pounds and I agree with you ladies, it is hard to watch the scale continue to climb! But, pre-pregnancy I was 108 at 5'4", so I think I'm doing ok so far :) 
I also found out that a lot of insurance companies will pay for a breast pump (it's new this year). You just need a prescription from your dr. Just thought I'd share, if it helps any of you!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks wishfulone for the tips! I can't have anything on me anyways when I sleep other than a sheet. OH has the comforter all to himself and I lay with my fan on high pointing straight at me so it doesn't hit OH. LOL! I'm always hot anyways but of course now it's even worse! OMG! I noticed when I stood up yesterday and went to the restroom that I had sweat rings under my breasts!!! I was like OMG!!! People can see them if I can in the mirror!!!!!! I don't want people to see that I'm sweating under my breasts like that!!! I have to keep pulling my shirt out from under my breasts because it seems to keep riding up lol!


----------



## wishfulone

hahaha. My boobs are so big that I have to LIFT Them off my tummy when I take a bath so I can clean them. Talk about different!! 

I have heard about the breast pump thing! That definitely helps! All the bills/equipment/etc add up fast!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! We spent the weekend in Door County, which is the thumb part of WI :) It's so beautiful! I was a little sad not to be able to do wine tasting at all the wineries, but luckily the couple we went with is my friend who is due the day before me, so I wasn't pregnant alone. I'm so happy the weather is finally getting nicer here and am looking forward to doing lots of landscaping Memorial Day weekend. I have to keep reminding myself not to overdue it!


----------



## kaili

Can't believe I'm nearly 24 weeks already! My current V-day is this wednesday!!


----------



## AmandaWI

I know Kaili! Time is flying by :) Not sure if this is a dumb question, but what is V-day? I've heard it on here before and wasn't sure.


----------



## kaili

AmandaWI said:


> I know Kaili! Time is flying by :) Not sure if this is a dumb question, but what is V-day? I've heard it on here before and wasn't sure.

Viability day :) When you hit 24 weeks your little one can survive with help in the outside world. In most hospitals, 24 weeks is the cutoff point where doctors will use extreme medical intervention to save the life a preemie.


----------



## JJsmom

My weekend was well! Ordered my flowers, and spoke with our DJ! Our wedding is this Saturday!! I'm so excited! My sister and her family flew in today and my brother flew in as well! They went on to my dad's house and I'm stuck at home for another day and a half!! Have to wait until my son is out of school and tomorrow is my last day of work for 13 days! So I'm excited!!!


----------



## Loubyroo

Good luck JJsmom, I am sure your special day will be fab! Enjoy x


----------



## miriam

wish u all the best jjsmom hope u ll have a fab day :)


----------



## Bmama

Oh so exciting your wedding is this weekend JJSMom!!! Bet you guys will have a blast! 

Amanda- I just loooooove door county! That's fun that you had a pregnant friend to enjoy your time with up there, I hate missing out on wine tastings too.

And congrats to all the V-day celebrates! I didn't know what that was until coming onto b&b, but it's pretty exciting that our babies can survive with medical intervention. 

Sorry I've been MIA lately, my grandma passed away last week and it was pretty rough for me and my family. I'm getting back into my routine this week working and whatnot. It was hard because as much as I wanted to celebrate the third trimester and the final countdown to meet our baby, I was so sad about my grandma. At least our bubs has the best guardian angel watching over him now :flower:

I had a midwife appointment last week and she commented how I "officially popped", which I though I had done long ago lol! My uterus is already up at my ribs and baby's kicks are soooo much stronger. I am seeing a lot of belly movements and feeling strong kicks that sometimes hurt! And I think baby likes to jump on my bladder lol


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Kaili! That's an exciting milestone to hit! Yay, my V-day was last Friday :)

Congrats JJSmom! Hope you enjoy every minute! Have a great honeymoon, too :)

Bmama, I know I already posted on your journal, but Sorry again about your grandma :( Glad to hear everything is going good with your baby! I already feel like mine is jumping on my bladder at times, so I'm a little afraid of what it will feel like towards the end!

AFM, feeling good and I can't believe where the time is going! Here's my 24 week bump :)


----------



## miriam

you have got a cute bump Amanda <3
i am feeling my baby too low today and sometime feel pressure aswell dont know if its ok or not.


----------



## Bmama

Super cute bump Amanda!!!!

Miriam- I totally feel my baby low too. Sometimes when he moves in a certain position it feels like pressure or kind of hurts, the other day he kicked my cervix and I thought he was going to slide out!


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks ladies! My mom flew in today and we just got home from being out to dinner with her. She is on her way to the hotel where we'll be moving into tomorrow for a few days. LOL! I am so full it's unreal!! She talked about how I didn't eat much, but how can I??? I am huge now!! I'll post a pic I took yesterday at 33 + 5.
 



Attached Files:







image (5).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## miriam

Bmama i totally agree with u that it hurts sometime n feel uncomfortable too but to day i am feeling much batter coz baby moved a bit up...
jjsmom u r looking big now but so cute bump :) try to eat whenever u want its good for u n baby too :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Last night I was feeling very uncomfortable. I could totally feel that baby was all on my right side. I looked so lopsided! I showed hubby and he's like "Are you sure that's normal?" :) It made me laugh and I told him, "Yes, and just wait a few months!" 

JJsmom, I love your bump pic! Can't wait to hear about your special day!


----------



## Bmama

JJsmom you are looking so cute!! Love your bump! 

Amanda- that's too funny that your belly was lopsided! We had a moment like that this morning, where literally the right side of my belly was bumpin out more than the rest. OH goes "whoa look how big your belly is!" then we determined that had to be baby's little bum sticking out, what a little stinker!

Anyone still working out? I've been walking daily and noticing that I get slight muscle cramps in my lower bump, nothing too painful but if I slow down my walk or drink water they seem to go away. Wondering if anyone has noticed anything similar? I am thinking its growing pains but I'll mention it at my appointment next week.


----------



## wishfulone

I still work out 3 times a week. I had to stop using the elliptical due to tummy pain. I cant jog very long anymore either. But a nice walk outside or on the treadmill is doable as long as i dont try going too fast


----------



## Loubyroo

Bmama said:


> Anyone still working out? I've been walking daily and noticing that I get slight muscle cramps in my lower bump, nothing too painful but if I slow down my walk or drink water they seem to go away. Wondering if anyone has noticed anything similar? I am thinking its growing pains but I'll mention it at my appointment next week.

Hey Bella, I get this too. I walk the dog three times per day and my lower bump starts to feel tight, particularly on our evening walk. I mentioned it to the midwife this morning who said its normal stretching but to be mindful not to over do things


----------



## AmandaWI

Bmama, that's so cute! Just wait until we can see a foot or elbow sticking out :)

I still work out 6 days a week, but have decreased my running to about 3 miles or 30 minutes of a workout video. Most of the time I feel pretty good, but I can tell if I'm dehydrated. A few times I've noticed an ache in my lower belly and I think it's when I'm getting a little constipated (sorry if tmi).


----------



## Bmama

Lol no tmi in my book Amanda! 

I'm glad the bump pain seems pretty normal for the stage we are in in pregnancy. I hate worrying over every little ache and pain but you just never know! I guess the worrying doesn't ever stop now...


----------



## AmandaWI

I think you're right Bella :) I'm sure the worrying will only get worse when our little ones are here! But, we just have to try to relax and enjoy everything! Before we know it, they'll be in kindergarten!!! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## miriam

hello ladies how r u all doing??? seems everyone is busy buying babys stuff and getting ready to welcome their baby :)
As the time is passing i am getting worried about labor i know its still a bit far away but cant stop thinking abt it and i got addicted to watch "One born every minute" show. is it okey to watch such kind of shows in your pregnancy????


----------



## Loubyroo

I am actually really excited for the birth! I loved watching One Born Every Minute too and found it reassuring. Hope it comes back on soon.


----------



## Bmama

I'm addicted to watching a baby story (i imagine similar to one born every minute) almost every day, and I have them set to record so today I went through about 5 episodes! it gets me excited about labor and meeting my baby. 

We made our major purchase this week and finally have our stroller! So even though my baby shower isn't for a month if baby comes early we have the stroller and Moses basket ready, next week we are getting a car seat then have all the basics covered. It feels so real now!! Anyone else bought anything for baby lately?


----------



## miriam

Good to know that i am not the only one who is watching labor videos and yes it is so reassuring to watch it :)
As for the shopping i haven't started it yes.. i know its so hard to stop yourself from buying baby's clothes n stuff but i spent my time on watching it all online n comparing the prices n hopefully i ll start buying them soon.
and i did not find out baby's gender so i dont wana start shopping early n than end up with so many clothes n stuff which i might not need...


----------



## Bmama

Miriam that's a good point, if we didn't know the gender I am sure I wouldn't have bought most of the clothes I have.


----------



## kaili

We're not going to buy too much (my MIL has already taken care of most of that), gonna just get some long sleeve snap bottom onesies and also a few full footie onesies and recycle them til he's a little bigger, they grow so fast it's a waste to fill a closet.

We're focusing more on receiving blankets and diapers rather than clothes, which hopefully will get taken care of at our shower.


----------



## wishfulone

I am over-organized when it come to everything. We have all of our big items already and a lot of the smaller stuff. There is still a handful of things that we need yet, including a breast pump and baby monitor, but those can technically wait until right after lil baby is here. 

I have my gest. diab. check this week. I am only dreading it because I HATE having my blood drawn. I have had it done a few times already since finding out we were pregnant, but it does NOT get easier for me each time. 

I have also been getting larger, of course, so have had to find more new clothes. I am trying to get items that are not actually just maternity so I can keep wearing them after this pregnancy. 2nd hand stores have been great at helping me find great, fun products that arent the same old boring maternity styles that you see in the maternity stores. I like some of the trendy maternity stuff, but I cannot rationalize spending 60+ dollars on maternity jeans.


----------



## JJsmom

Hi ladies!!! I'm back from my wedding and honeymoon!!! It was wonderful!! Had some cramps while on our honeymoon so I'll mention it to my doc on my Wednesday's appt. Here is a cpl pics that my photographer posted on FB for me until I get my cd from her!
 



Attached Files:







Photo3.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









Photo4.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey JJsmom, you made a beautiful bride! Glad everything was perfect for you.


----------



## JJsmom

Thank you Loubyroo! I felt amazing!! It was the only day lately that I have felt so beautiful. My poor DH always tells me I am and then I just tear up because I don't think I am. I have brown spots appearing on my face which I've been told are hormones but that means they wont go away after I give birth so I have to find a way to get them gone. How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## miriam

A big congrats to u jjsmom u r looking absolutely beautiful n glad u had great time:)


----------



## Bmama

Congrats JJsmom you look stunning as a bride!! Glad everything went well :)


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks ladies! Now to get prepared for our LO to get here! LOL! Wednesday's appt will hopefully show that I have some progress! I have been having braxton hicks and started cramping while on our honeymoon and have again off and on since. Since my DS1 is at my mothers until DS2 is born, I decided today was my first day to start nesting. Been feeling it for a while BUT DS1 wouldn't allow me to as he'd go behind me and destroy it! So I started in my kitchen and almost emptied every cabinet into the trash can!! I text DH to let him know I'll need him to take the trash out for me tonight or in the morning so I can fill it up again tomorrow! LOL! I plan on filling it up every day this week so I can have a ton of space to put away what we got from our wedding gifts!! HAHA!!!


----------



## GoingBananas

Hi everyone, not sure if you remember me from back in December or not! Just wanted to pop in and see how you're all doing, your bumps are looking amazing!!
After the mc late December, I was pretty down which is to be expected. I started seeing a naturopath who sorted me out with some manky herbs and about a billion vitamins :)
Long story short, I'm now at 9 weeks today and due January 7th!!! Had my first scan last week with that teeny little heartbeat going strong and everything looking very healthy! Shame I'm not as far along as you guys but time really does fly doesn't it?!!!
Congratulations to your gorgeous selves! Xoxo


----------



## Bmama

Of course I remember you!! Im so sorry for your loss :hugs: but, congrats on your recent pregnancy! How are you feeling in the first tri? It seems like so Long ago that I was in the first tri but in reality it was only a few long months ago! Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months!!! xxx


----------



## Loubyroo

Hey GoingBananas, so pleased for you Hun!! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## AmandaWI

GoingBananas, Congratulations!!! So happy for you. H & H 9 months! 

JJsmom, thanks for sharing the wedding pictures. You looked beautiful! So glad everything was amazing :)

AFM, I've been feeling really good lately with tons of energy. I'm hoping it continues for a while :) We've been able to do a bunch of landscaping and remodeling in the basement, so I told DH we have to keep going because in a few weeks I may not be as energetic, LOL!


----------



## kaili

Glad to see you back on track Bananas :) Look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## miriam

Congrats goingbananas wish u all the best for your pregnancy. enjoy happy n healthy 9 months :)


----------



## JJsmom

GoingBananas!! So exciting! Glad to hear that you got back on the right track and not depressed and that you are expecting again!! Congrats and H&H 9 months!!


----------



## GoingBananas

Thanks Everyone! We are thrilled and to be honest, things feel different this time. Last time I had no symptoms. Nothing. This is normal for some people but after this time, knowing how hungover and hideous I should have been feeling... It's completely different. Although some days, I feel wretched, at least I know its my hormones working away super hard!!
xo


----------



## miriam

i had a very terrible night with abdominal cramps then diarrhea(sorry)and when i went to toilet i was shaking with cold even it was not that low temp here and after that i spend whole 10 to 15 mint shaking in my blanket. cramps went down gradually but still have the diarrhea..
should i go to my GP or its normal in pregnancy????


----------



## AmandaWI

Miriam, it almost sounds like you might have food poisoning or something. Did you eat anything weird yesterday? I would just call your Dr to let them know. I've had food poisoning twice and it's not fun, but it usually only lasts a day or so. Hope you feel better!


----------



## kaili

I shit like crazy and got the cold sweats a couple nights back and it was due to drinking two glasses of milk. Last time it happened I also had milk but it was over a month ago so I thought surely I could drink it again. WRONG! =P


----------



## miriam

Amanda i think u r right my mum was saying the same thing but i did not have any thing before i went to bed just had watermelon in evening n that could b the reason. thanx God i am feeling fine now but i m no gonna eat watermelon again lolz

Kaili yeah it seems like u had it bcoz of cold milk so don't take it right before bed or try it a lil warm. hopefully u ll b alrite next time :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, sometimes it can be something you ate the day before even. I'm so glad you're feeling better! I've had mild & severe cases of it and it sucks no matter what!! 

Question for anyone: Do you have a higher chance of getting gestational diabetes if you've been eating more sugar throughout pregancy? Or is something that you just get and can't do anything about?


----------



## Loubyroo

AmandaWI said:


> Question for anyone: Do you have a higher chance of getting gestational diabetes if you've been eating more sugar throughout pregancy? Or is something that you just get and can't do anything about?

Good question. My little girl has turned me into a real sugar fiend! I generally preferred savoury before becoming pregnant. I am trying my best to not OD on sugar but it's sooo hard!


----------



## JJsmom

I don't believe it's something that you can get just from eating more sugar. I haven't been eating any this time as it makes me sick. Well, turns out that my 1 hr test I failed, but thankfully passed my 3 hr test. It's something that happens with your body when you're pregnant some times. Your body just doesn't process sugar like it is supposed to. Hopefully everything comes back normal with your tests!


----------



## Loubyroo

I've not been offered a test, is it something they only do in the UK if your urine shows high glucose?


----------



## JJsmom

If they dont think you've got a chance of getting it, they wont do a test. It's where they draw your blood to test the sugars in it. I have diabetes in my family so they tested me for it, plus I'm over weight which can cause it too.


----------



## Bmama

Interesting, my hospital does it standard regardless of whether you have a family history or not of diabetes. It's frustrating because my hospital/midwife team only calls with results if they are bad, they go by the "no news is good news" practice so I'm assuming I passed! If not my next appointment is Wednesday so I'm sure she'll talk to me bout it. I've been enjoying my fair share of root beer floats since taking the test so I sure hope I passed!


----------



## JJsmom

Bmama, I'm sure they would have called you if you did have any problems. They called me 2 days after I took mine to tell me I failed and had to go back in ASAP to do the 3 hr. 

How is everyone doing? I'm just waiting until Wednesday to see if I've dilated any. At my 36 week appt, I was measuring 37.5 weeks. So we'll see!! Here is my 35 and 36 week photos!! HUGE difference in my opinion!! It's the same tank top just different color! (When my boss told me I could wear tank tops and they were on sale for $5 a piece I took advantage and bought multiple colors!!) You can see DH photobombing my pic!! LOL!
 



Attached Files:







image (9).jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0









image (10).jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks for the input ladies! My hospital does the glucose test standard, too. Mine is next week. Really hoping I pass, I would be so sad to have to watch my diet and stay away from sweets :( 

Bella, I agree that your test was fine if you didn't hear anything. Yay!

JJsmom, love the pics! Wow, what a difference a week can make!


----------



## Bmama

GL on your test Amanda!!

JJsmom you really have popped and look so adorable in your pics!! :) I went shopping today because I needed more tank tops and they were on sale 3 for $20 so I bought one in each color too! The lady who worked there remembered me from months back and said "wow your tummy had gotten so big!" It's funny because I know My stomach has popped more but my maternity shirt size is still the same. She also said wow you are all bump it must be a boy! Not going to lie she kind of made my day ;)


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck on your test Amanda!!

I know what it's like to have to watch your sweets and it's not fun!! I'm not "watching" my sweets, but my stomach doesn't handle them very well this pregnancy! So I really just don't want them anymore which sucks because I really do want them but can't eat them. LOL!

Bmama, glad she made your day!! I'm all bump too! It's nice when you hear nice compliments about you during pregnancy while others make rude ones. Try not to let the rude ones upset you, just remember the positive ones! I constantly get told how big I am now and it makes me feel like a cow but DH helps me remember how beautiful I am. He will see me looking in the mirror and he'll make those comments without me even saying anything just to give me a boost.


----------



## Bmama

Aw your OH sounds amazing :) mine should pick up some hints from him! Don't get me wrong he is wonderful with taking care of me and cooking when I'm exhausted, and he does tell me I look pretty but I just need constant reassurance these days!!! And it doesn't help that we don't DTD nearly as much as we use to.


----------



## JJsmom

It is so bad with us DTD too!! I feel bad for DH but I try to give it to him once a week! It's sad we DTD more during our honeymoon than we did within the month leading up to it or even since!! It's just hard for me and hurts real bad. So I do try!! I just tell him to make sure he's putting lots of lube on!!


----------



## AmandaWI

When does the third trimester start? I've heard and read so many different answers anywhere from 26 to 28 weeks. I know I'm close if not alreay in it :) I can't believe I have less than 3 months. I just started to get a little nervous about everything that needs to get done before baby comes. I'm hoping it doesn't go too fast! On the other hand, we bought a hot tub last night, so I'm looking forward to being able to use it after baby arrives! Anyone know if there are restrictions on that after delivery? I've been day dreaming about sitting in the hot tub with a margarita or glass of wine while DH takes care of our baby :)


----------



## Bmama

I'd say you are officially in third tri!! I think 27 weeks is when it starts. That's super exciting about the hot tub purchase! Although, if I had one right now I would fill it with ice cold water and never get out :haha: I don't think there are many restrictions unless you get stitches then you might not want to get in the hot tub until you are completely healed. As much as I love being pregnant and know it's a blessing, I can't wait to have some summery alcoholic drinks :)


----------



## JJsmom

Yes! Third trimester starts at 27 weeks! Congrats on the hot tub purchase!!

I can't WAIT until I can have a margarita!! I want one so bad from Texas Roadhouse (they are my fav!). But with breastfeeding, I wont be able to for quite some time. :( But I will push through it and breastfeed because I want this baby to actually be able to for a while! I don't know about restrictions with hot tubs after birth.


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks ladies! I told DH when we get the hot tub, we aren't going to heat it up all the way at first so I can enjoy it a little. I figure sitting in it with the jets on will still feel good even if it's not very hot :) I agree, I never was a big drinker but I've been craving some delicious summery alcoholic drinks, LOL! I plan on breast feeding too, but I'm just going to pump & dump once in a while so I can enjoy some yummy drinks!


----------



## wishfulone

I agree, craving some adult beverages over here! There is just something about summer and sitting around a bonfire or grilling food that makes me want a drink or two. that's all I ever had before I was pregnant. I also intend to nurse, so itll be awhile yet. Speaking of nursing, anyone else already leaking? I have been leaking for 2-3 weeks now! Hopefully that is a sign that my milk supply will be good!


----------



## miriam

i am in third trimester now yayy :) cant wait to meet my baby... 
wishfulone it seems u ll have more than enough milk for your baby. r u planning for breastfeeding?? i have not feel any kind of leakage till now.


----------



## wishfulone

I do plan to nurse as long as i can keep up  welcome to your fin trimester!


----------



## Bmama

Congrats on all the new third trimester ladies!! 

I also plan to nurse as long as possible, but when I want a nice drink I'll just pump & dump and have some breastmilk on reserve ;)


----------



## AmandaWI

Bella, that's my plan too. I think we deserve a few drinks once in a while :) Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## wishfulone

Yup! No shame in having an adult beverage every once in a while!


----------



## kaili

i started leaking like a week or two ago, but only like a tiny drop here and there, i know it is happening in the daytime though because my bra has oily spots that won't wash out all around my nipple zone, and that has never happened before!!


----------



## JJsmom

Hi Ladies!! I am sorry I haven't been on for a bit, but Mr. Coltyn made his arrival into this world on Friday the 14th. Here is his birth story.

Went to my doc appt on Wednesday the 12th. They sent me over to the hospital to watch my blood pressure. They decided to induce due to my blood pressure not going down with rest. They put me on a million iv's one being magnesium to make sure I didn't have a seizure as I guess they were afraid of pre eclampsia. I was in the bed for over 48 hours couldn't get up to walk or anything!! My poor bum hurt!! They started the pitocin at 4:30am and at 10:30 pm I was only 4cm. I was terrified I would have to have a section. I had an epidural earlier and at 10:30pm I was complaining about the pain and that's when she said I was a four. They gave me a stronger dose in my epidural so I could nap. Woke up at 11:30pm trying to get DH up out of the chair to get the nurse because either baby was there or I had to poo. She came to check on me and said, definitely you aren't ready yet, it's only been an hour! She checked and said holy cow! She said she'd have someone else double check and said whatever I do, do NOT push!! So I tried with all my might not to but felt like I was going to be sick. I was like y'all need to come catch! Thankfully the doc only took around 30 mins to get there and after vomiting and 9 pushes, Coltyn was born!! 37 weeks, weighed 7 lbs 12 oz and is 20 inches long! We finally came home Sunday evening. 

He is a little jaundiced so they put him under a light at home and he should be off it tomorrow! He's doing very well and eating. We are trying to nurse but we've had a lot of difficulties in path! First day he was so tired due to the magnesium I was on that he refused to nurse. Second day he was circumcised which made him sleepy. Third day he showed some progress but lost it when he was jaundiced and too sleepy to nurse. So I am working on trying some things to help him nurse. I got the Tommee Tippee bottles that are supposed to be close to an actual breast so I pump a bit and put a tiny bit in the bottle and he finally started latching onto that so I pull it out and try to get him to latch. He's done some but still a bit tired.

Congrats on making it to the third trimester ladies!!!


----------



## wishfulone

YAY! JJsmom !! so happy for you!! Wishing you and your family the best! How time flies


----------



## JJsmom

Yes the time does fly very quickly!!

Here's a question for you ladies. Are any of you planning on getting pregnant again soon after your LO's are born? I told DH we aren't supposed to DTD before 6 weeks. I also told him due to breastfeeding that if we did DTD before the 6 weeks w/o protection, we have a big chance of getting pregnant again right away. He said he didn't have a problem with that at all! So I don't know what we're going to do but I have to say I already miss the fact that Coltyn isn't inside kicking me anymore!


----------



## Bmama

Congrats JJsmom!!!! Glad Coltyn is healthy and home with his mommy :) Thanks for sharing your birth story, I really enjoy reading them and I think it helps me prepare for my own labor since you never know what's going to happen.

OH has said he wants to try again right away, but I really want to wait a year before becoming pregnant, to give my body some time to heal and lose some of the baby weight I'm gaining. But, if it were to happen I would still be happy!! Since I'll be (hopefully) nursing for 6 months to a year, I think after 6 months we will ntnp and see what happens.


----------



## AmandaWI

Congrats JJsmom! I'd love to see some pictures :) Thanks for sharing your story! I agree will Bella, I love hearing everyone's stories. It's so crazy to think in the next few months, we'll all be sharing our stories :)

Men always seem to be ready for the next baby before women. Which makes sense since their bodies don't have to go through the pregnancy & delivery! I think we'll wait at least a year or so before we try again, but I guess you never know what will happen. I had a hard time going off birth control, so I told DH I'm never going back on it! 

AFM, I have my OB appt tonight and they'll be doing the glucose test. On my way to work this morning I think I felt a foot above my belly button. I was pushing on it to try to figure out what it was and then baby starting moving like crazy! I think I woke him/her up, Ooops! 

Are your babies low or high? Mine is really low (at least that's how it feels to me). It's gets pretty uncomfortable at times and there seems to be a lot of pressure. Especially when it pushes on my bladder! Sometimes I try to move it around to get the baby to reposition :)


----------



## Loubyroo

JJsmom, what wonderful news!!! I am so pleased you and your little guy are both home, happy & healthy.


----------



## miriam

Big congrats to JJsmom on arrival of your little one :) 
yes we are planning for next baby soon after having this one but i think i ll give my body couple of months rest.

Amanda: i had my glucose test this morning n it wasn't too bad n ll get my results by tomorrow. and i have my first stretch mark today which is right below my belly botton... dont want to get more of them. 
My baby is also too low n u r right it is so uncomfortable often. it feels like so much pressure on my bladder n some time i feel like i need to go for a wee but there is nothing when i go to toilet n also it makes difficult to walk or stand for long time.


----------



## AmandaWI

I know just how you feel Miriam! Sometimes I feel like my LO is already trying to push its way out, LOL!


----------



## Bmama

My little one is so low too, and last night/this morning my lower bump hurt SO MUCH I thought, maybe this is some kind of preterm labor pain?? But no, the pains went away, and I'm pretty sure bubs is having a growth spurt ATM, because not only am I having on/off muscle pains in my bump, but I also found 2 stretch marks below my belly button :( At least those can be covered up still in a bikini, but I feel deflated because I've really been good using bio oil, mothers love and cocoa butter. Damn genetics!


----------



## miriam

yeah i know Bmama how u feel about stretch marks even though u were using all those things but i hope they will go away after birth or at least get fade.
i had mid wife appointment today morning every thing was fine n i got my blood result back from Glucose test which I've passed thankfully :)
My baby is still legs down position but mid wife said baby has few more weeks to change the position so FX it ll change soon.


----------



## AmandaWI

Too bad there wasn't a way to avoid stretch marks! I haven't noticed any yet, but it's in my family, so I'm sure it's just a matter of time :) 

Miriam, so glad you passed the glucose test! I'm still waiting for my results, hopefully sometime today.


----------



## JJsmom

I thankfully didnt get any more stretch marks that I know of but I already have a million from growing up and being a bigger woman and then my pregnancy with DS1. I read however, that you can not prevent stretch marks even using all those products out there. 

DS2 just got taken off the bilibed for his bilirubin levels. Thankfully they went down enough that I got to take him off of it yesterday. That means we can hold him and what not without worrying about him having to sit on lights all the time. Or if he's crying we can just pick him up. DH is so in love with him! He won't leave him alone. LOL! He went with us to get the bloodwork done yesterday and the entire time he sat there touching him while he was in the car seat. I was like really?? He is real and you don't have to constantly touch him! LOL! He is a very proud daddy! My DS1 sent him a father's day card that he got in the mail yesterday. (DS1 is at my moms presently for a few weeks to visit). It was so sweet! He wrote him a poem and everything in it. He made the poem up himself. Here is what it said in DS1's writing: "A special card from me to you, all I can do is love on you. no that you are in my life, you have youre own brand new wife. stepdad or not you will never be forgot. I love you!" It still brings tears to my eyes reading it!! My son has never had a man in his life love him like Corey does except for my own stepdad. He calls and talks to my DH more than he talks to me since he's been gone! LOL!!

OK! Sorry for the long post. Here is a couple pics of DS2!
 



Attached Files:







Coltyn1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0









Coltyn2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmandaWI

JJsmom, love your pics!! So glad everything is going well.

AFM, I just got a call from Dr saying I failed my glucose test :( I'm so upset! I don't know why, but I just had a feeling I would. Now I have to do the 3 hour test. 
JJsmom, I remember you had to do the same thing and then passed. Do you remember what your level was for your first test?


----------



## miriam

JJsmom love your pix he is absolutely beautiful :) 

Amanda don't b upset i hope u ll pass the 3 hour test. did they tell u what your levels are???


----------



## AmandaWI

Yeah, my level was 164. Now, I feel so paranoid about what I'm eating. I don't know why, but I feel like I did something wrong or could have prevented it, even though I know that I probably couldn't have. I feel like I eat pretty healthy, I'm not overweight at all, I don't have a family history of diabetes, and I exercise 6 days a week, so I'm not sure what else I could have changed. It's so frustrating. I really hope I pass my 3 hr test. :)


----------



## miriam

Amanda i know it is frustrating but try not to worry bcoz your levels are not too high n i hope u will pass the 3 hour test. and we all pregnant ladies do our best to eat healthy for the sake of our baby's health n m sure u have done very well too.
when are u going to have 3 hours test?? I've got my FX for u.


----------



## Bmama

JJsmom your pics are so cute!! Glad your LO is doing better and you are able to pick him up and hold him :) He is such a little doll I can see why your DH is so in love!

Amanda- sorry to hear that you failed your test- I have my FX that you'll pass the 3 hour test!! I read that sometimes no matter how healthy and active you are, you still get GD and it's just the body's way of processing the insulin while pregnant. Nothing that is your fault at all but just how your body with all the extra hormones is working, so don't beat yourself up over it. I bet you'll pass the 3 hour one with flying colors :)

Miriam- stretch marks are a B*$(@!!! I *think* I see more small ones around where the 2 came in, I guess if there's nothing I can do I better just embrace my stripes and remember that the little guy behind them is worth it :thumbup:

So I had the weirdest dream last night that I had my little guy on the day of my shower, one month early and he was so tiny!! my OH was no where in sight but my mom and family were there and no one would let me have any privacy while I was trying to breastfeed...it was so real when I woke up I had to check my belly to see if it was real or not! Anyone else have any weird or vivid dreams recently?


----------



## miriam

Bmama u r right u cant do nothing about these stretch marks if u r getting them and yes our babies are more worth while :). pregnancy related dreams are often weird n feel so real i had many but i forget them after waking up :). you will have a great labor and a healthy cute baby for sure so cheer up :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Ladies! My test is next wednesday as long as I get the diet instructions in the mail today or tomorrow. I asked if they could just email them to me, but she said no. How crazy is that?!? I'm trying to be positive about it and if I do have GD at least I'll have no choice but to eat healthy and hopefully it will be much easier to lose all the baby weight post delivery :) So far, that's all I could come up with, LOL!


----------



## Bmama

Amanda- you've got the right attitude about it! From what I understand it's really diet controlled, unless you ignore the diet and it gets out of control then they might do medicine, but your results aren't bad at all so FX that it's just a fluke and you pass!!! And if not like you said just being careful about not eating too many carbs/sweets. I'll keep you in my thoughts next Wednesday as that's when I have my growth ultrasound too!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks for the kind words, Bella! I really appreciate it! So exciting to see your baby again, hopefully you'll get some pics to take home :)


----------



## JJsmom

Amanda, I can't exactly remember what my levels were. I am thinking in the high 140's. Praying your pass your 3 hr test! If you don't, they'll just have you monitor your diet and they'll probably do a few growth scans to make sure baby isn't getting too big. They may anyways since you failed the first test. Sometimes your body just processes sugars more slowly when you are pregnant and has nothing to do with your family history or what you eat. It's just that your body processes it more slowly which can cause more weight gain due to the sugars sitting there in your intestines allowing more time to absorb them while they should be passed on. 

AFM, I was diagnosed today with postpartum PUPPS! It is so itchy and horrible! I sure hope it goes away soon! On a side note, I gained 16 lbs while pregnant. As of today, exactly 1 week since giving birth, I am down a total of...27 pounds!!!!! Hoping that it continues to drop and I can get into doing more exercise to become a more healthier weight along with getting my BP under control!


----------



## Bmama

Wow that's great on the weight loss JJsmom!! Sorry about the postpartum PUPPS- I've never heard of it before but I hope it goes away fast for you! How's life at home with your LO? I can't wait to meet my little man even though I know he needs more time to cook :coffee:


----------



## JJsmom

Things are going pretty good! I set my alarm for every 3 hours to nurse. I have to wake him up. He finally started latching on a lot better today! I am so happy! I am having to use a nipple shield due to having flat nipples, but the lactation consultant told me that using that is usually only temporary and that the nipple shield pulls the nipple out and will eventually keep it out. But if it doesn't, then I can continue using the nipple shield throughout the entire time breastfeeding! I am just so thankful I am able to nurse him!! I was only able to nurse my first son for 10 and a half weeks due to the same problem, not able to latch due to flat nipples and the lactation consultants I dealt with before was horrible. Didn't seem to try very hard to help and therefore I failed. Felt like a failure as a mother and I just couldn't imagine failing again. So we are actually succeeding! He nursed for about an hour today and passed out. But then when I put him down he cried he was still hungry. LOL! So I pumped the rest and gave him the bottle. He is such a good baby!! So very precious and lovable!!

Can't wait until you ladies start having yours!!! I know they have to cook longer, but can't wait.
 



Attached Files:







baby 004.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2


----------



## miriam

Glad to know u r doing well jjsmom n hope your postpartum PUPPS go away soon. your LO is looking so cute n conformable :)


----------



## AmandaWI

So glad you're doing good JJsmom! He is just adorable! Thanks for the advise about my test :)


----------



## miriam

hi ladies does any one of u feeling so uncomfortable while sitting it feels like my baby is up on my ribs n kind of stuck in there and even i cant eat properly coz it feel that m gonna throw up and even i did throw up my breakfast after having only two bites of bread. m so uncomfortable don't know what to do and baby is moving n kicking like crazy.


----------



## AmandaWI

My baby is really low, so I don't have that problem. But, try laying down or going on your hands and knees. That might help baby get into a better position :) Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## miriam

my baby was low too couple of days ago but i think suddenly he/she decided to go up or could be trying to change the position. thanx i too hope it will b ok soon :)


----------



## Bmama

Sometimes I get that feeling when he stretches out, but typically he hangs out pretty low. Moving around or gently prodding your bump can help :hugs:


----------



## wishfulone

Aw. JJsmom, he is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## AmandaWI

I had my glucose test this morning and will hopefully get the results later today or tomorrow. I'm so glad it's over! It was not fun not being able to eat or drink anything. Once I finally was able to eat, I thought I was going to be sick, so I had to eat really slow and I think I've drank almost 32 oz of water in the last hour or so. My bladder will be paying for that later :) 

Really hoping I pass! I'm already down 2 lbs from 2 weeks ago (so far I've been gaining about 2 lbs in 2 weeks), so I'm a little concerned how this would affect baby if I do have gestational diabetes. Since I'm already gluten intolerant, it may be a challenge to find things to eat. But, whatever happens I'll do whatever it takes to make sure baby is healthy.


----------



## miriam

I've got my FX for u Amanda hopefully u ll pass the test this time :)
have u ladies had whooping cough injection??? i had mine yesterday n my arm is painful today where i got the injection.


----------



## JJsmom

Good luck Amanda!!!

miriam, I had my shot the day I left the hospital. DH still hasn't gone to get his from the health dept, but at least I have had mine.


----------



## Bmama

GL Amanda!!!! 

I don't think the whooping cough injection is as common to give during pregnancy in the states. I asked my midwife if there were any shots or vaccines I should get while pregnant and she said no. Any girls in the US get the whooping cough vaccine? I was thinking I'd ask and get it (and have OH get it) while in the hospital after labor so I can pass antibodies while I breast feed and be immune so I'm not a carrier.


----------



## JJsmom

Bmama, they automatically came in and asked if I'd allow them to give it to me. So I signed the form for it. OH was supposed to go get his before Coltyn was born but he hasn't yet. I'm going to tell him while I'm making breakfast for him to run over there and get it done real fast since it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## AmandaWI

I got my results, and I didn't pass :( My fasting number was good, my numbers after the first and second hour were about 10 pts over what they should have been and after the 3rd hour my number was good again. But, since I failed 2 of the 4, they say I have gestational diabetes. So, I have to go see the diabetic counselor to learn about the diet and finger pricking stuff. I think since I was so upset after the first test, I've already accepted it and I'm not as upset this time. It still sucks, but I'll deal with it. I just hope I don't lose too much weight and feel hungry all the time. I'm really hoping the diabetic counselor is understanding of my gluten free diet and can help me figure everything out.


----------



## Bmama

I'm so sorry you didn't get the results you wanted :( I guess one way to look at it is its better to know than not know, and the diabetic counselor can help you figure out what is best for your body to eat while sticking to a gluten free diet too. I know my midwife always preaches to stay away from bad carbs so maybe it won't be so hard to incorporate a good diabetic-friendly diet with no gluten. Lots of good proteins, veggies and fruit :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bella! I know it will be ok once I get used to it. At least I'm already used to not being able to eat certain foods because of gluten and that diet doesn't bother me at all. The hard part will be finding foods that are ok to eat, that I'm actually excited to eat. That's what helped me with eating gluten free, I would tell myself at least I can still have ice cream, but now I can't even have that :( I'm more of a fruit lover than veggies, which will be hard because I'll have to watch the amount of fruits too. I just really hope it's only temporary and baby comes out healthy! In the end, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## JJsmom

Amanda, sorry to hear you failed 2 of the 4 tests! Hopefully the diabetic counselor will be able to help you! I know you say you are more of a fruit than veggie eater, does that include raw veggies? Carrots or broccoli are really tasty raw (at least I think so but I'm a veggie eater). I know my son loves carrots too. But if you can cook you some meat and eat a veggie side, I had to do that when I was pregnant but could only eat chicken. Hopefully you can figure it out to keep both yourself and your baby healthy!


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks JJsmom! It's not that I don't like veggies, I just prefer fruit. I love salads and I'll just have to figure out more options, so I don't get sick of the same foods. 

I really appreciate all the encouraging words. I know pregnancy complications could be so much worse, so I'm trying to stay positive!


----------



## miriam

so sorry Amanda that u did not pass the test again but it is good in a way that at least u know about it now n can look after your diet properly n m sure u ll manage it in a very good way with the help of diabetic counselor :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks miriam! My appt is next tuesday. I'm hoping DH can come with to help me remember everything. I also found a forum on here with other ladies who have GD, and so far they seem very helpful!


----------



## AmandaWI

I had my appt last night with the diabetes educator. It went OK. She was very nice, but I didn't find her all that helpful. I got the feeling that she mostly deals with unhealthy nonpregnant people with diabetes:( She didn't even know the answer when I asked if my baby would have a higher chance of getting diabetes in the future. She just said I think so. Then she told me women with gestational diabetes have a 40-60% chance of getting diabetes in 10 years, I didn't like those odds. For the most part, she wasn't very positive and didn't make me feel better about the whole situation. She also kept contradicting herself. One minute she'd be talking about how I need to make sure I eat enough carbs and the next she'd make it seem like I had to really limit what I'm eating. I felt like she kept falling back into her "normal lectures that she gives people with diabetes who are either overweight or unhealthy". Then she'd start talking about how I normally eat very healthy and shouldn't have a problem controlling this. I have always worked out 6 days a week and I still do now, usually running 3-4 miles or a 30 min workout video. She was so impressed by this, but then she'd comment that I'd have to wait and see how my numbers were on the one day I rest, as if I should be working out every day without a break. I'm 30 weeks pregnant, sometimes I need a break :) I'm sorry if I'm ranting, but I guess I'll just have to figure this out on my own. At least now I can test my sugar level and see how things go. So far, my numbers have been really good and I haven't really changed what I eat much. Other than, no more cereal for breakfast :(

Hope all you ladies are doing well! And for those in the States, have a Happy 4th of July!


----------



## miriam

sorry Amanda your doc wasn't that helpful but i think u cant look after your self better. you know your body best so just look after your diet n yes get help from the other ladies on the forum with same problem n m sure it ll b more helpful for u...
hows the other ladies doing so far??? 
i have midwife app on Thursday n ll fine out if my baby is still breech or has changed the position as far as i feel from the movements it has changed but not sure if heads down or not...


----------



## Bmama

Sorry I've been MIA! Amanda- sorry your appointment didn't go great. At least you know what's best for yourself and can probably design a good plan to keep yourself & your LO healthy :) I think the key is to listen to your body and do what you feel is best, because not even Drs sometimes know what that is. I'm impressed you can still run 3-4 miles at a go! I wish I kept up running in the beginning, my bump jut felt so awkward and heavy that I had to give it up. When we decide to go for #2 one of my goals is to keep running no matter what, even if it means run/walk/run during the pregnancy.

Miriam- FX your LO turns and isn't breech at your next appointment! I had a friend who was breech up until the last minute at 37 weeks so it can happen later in the game.

I had quite a scare 2 weeks ago and had to go into L & D for period-type pains. After being monitored it showed I was having contractions, but thankfully they weren't changing my cervix. I was sent home with orders to rest (bed rest until my next appointment) and a 24-hr urine test. They had diagnosed me with threatened labor and an irritable uterus, but sent me home with the urine test because my dr wanted to rule out pre-elampsia since my BP was ranging from 135/70 - 120/70. My results were totally normal, no pre-e, so my midwife just told me to take it easy from now until 37 weeks. No more walking, working long hours, or doing anything strenuous (including sex) :cry: Since then though, I haven't had as bad of pains, so I guess my body was telling me to rest and I'm glad I listened! I just want this little guy to stay in there until 37 weeks, then all bets are off!

Hope everyone had a great weekend and a nice 4th for those in the states :)


----------



## JJsmom

It has been real quiet in here lately! 

Amanda, sorry the dietitian wasn't helpful! Like the others said, you know your body and you stated you keep yourself healthy, so you should be fine! They'll probably just monitor baby's growth towards the end to make sure LO doesn't get too big!

miriam, good luck! Hopefully your baby isn't breech anymore!

Bmama, glad your scare was something you could work with. I know bed rest isn't fun, but at least you were able to rest and allow your body to relax and not put you into labor!

How are you other ladies doing?? 

We are finally getting the hang of breastfeeding! I'm so excited! Coltyn is 3 1/2 weeks old now and he finally got his best feeding in yet! He ate on one breast and then ate on the other. Normally he eats on one side and falls asleep and wont latch on the other side and I pump and have to feed it to him less than 20 mins later when he decides he don't want to sleep but eat.


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks ladies! Since I've been monitoring my blood sugar, my numbers have all been great and I really haven't changed my eating too much. I even had cake over the weekend :) So, I decided I'm going to continue to test my sugar level, but I'm not going to worry about the diet too much. Apparently, what I previously ate was just right, which I think is partly because I have to already eat gluten free. I have a follow up appt tonight with a different dietician (I was so happy my schedule didn't work with the other lady:) ), so maybe I'll like her better, LOL!

Miriam, I hope you're appt goes good and your baby has moved. But, if not try not to stress about. Like Bella said, there's still time.

Thanks Bella, I'm so greatful that I'm still able to run! Especially with my extra stress lately, it has helped me tremendously. Don't worry that you didn't continue running, every pregnancy is different and our next pregnancies we might switch and you'll be the runner :) You've been very active through this whole pregnancy, and now you just need to listen to your body and rest.

JJsmom, so glad you're enjoying your time with Coltyn and the brest feeding is working out so well!


----------



## miriam

Amanda good to know your levels are good and u r doing well :)
i had my appointment yesterday which went all good baby is head down now :) n growing well.Cant wait till my due date to meet my baby getting so impatience already :)


----------



## AmandaWI

That's great to hear, Miriam!! So glad your baby moved on its own :) I'm sure the time will fly by and your due date will be here before you know it!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hey ladies,

This thread has been so quiet lately. We went on vacation last week. It felt so good to get away. I didn't watch what I ate too closely because I just wanted to enjoy myself. I even had ice cream, brownies, cupcakes, & pie and my number were all good. I'm really questioning whether I have GD, but oh well. 

At my last OB appt, I was measuring really small so they did an ultrasound and everything looks good, my baby is just small. It's in the 25th percentile, but still within normal range. So, I figure with the GD that's a good thing. I'd much rather push out a small baby than a big baby, LOL!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Bmama

That's a great update Amanda!! Maybe it was a fluke that you failed the test? Or you were really sensitive to the drink? Either way, it sounds like you are doing a good job with keeping it under control even with the vacay indulgences ;)

Miriam that's awesome that your LO is head down! Are you starting to feel hiccups down low yet?

We had our baby shower a few weekends ago and just finished up getting all the last bits that our little guy needs. It all feels so real and close to the end now for me! I am definitely ready to be done being pregnant and meet our LO, but part of me gets nervous for labor and wonders when it will happen/where will I be/how long will it be? I've been trying to stay positive about it, and my OH & I even took a natural birthing class even though I will definitely be open to pain relief if I need it. Lately I've been struggling with the aches and pains of being so big, I've gained about 40 pounds and apparently I have a big LO in there, so lots of pelvic pain and round ligament pain these days. Warm baths definitely help, as does tylenol but I try not to take it if I can tough out the pain :) 

Hope you all are doing well! We are all so close to the end it's so exciting!! xxx


----------



## miriam

Amanda it is good that your numbers are still going great even though u r having some sweets:) and don't worry about your baby measuring small he or she ll b perfect...

thanx Bmama... yes i do feel it now when my baby get hiccups and i am getting more stretch marks down my belly button which i don't like :(
it is good to feel when u are ready for the baby. I bet u cant wait to hold him in your hands and the time is not far away for u dear :) don't worry about the labor we all have to face it even its longer or short but don't forget we get to meet our babies at the end :)


----------



## Bmama

Ver good point Miriam that in the end no matter what we get to meet our LOs :) I also got stretch marks below my belly button, thankfully those are the only ones I got besides a few on my hip, and I think I will still be able to cover them up in a bikini :thumbup:


----------



## kaili

I've been MIA recently. My main september forum started a facebook page and it's so much easier to access than bnb. 

How are all you ladies doing?? JJsmom, congrats on your baby boy :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Bella, I'm starting to think it was a fluke especially since I just barely failed. I've been told that stress can elevate your blood sugar on its own and I definitely was stressing about it all. Oh well, at least I know my baby is healthy and everything else it going great! 

My LO gets the hiccups daily. I don't always like it because I know how much I hate the hiccups myself. But, I've been told that it doesn't bother them like it does us.

Hi Kaili, how have you been doing lately?


----------



## JJsmom

Kaili, I understand! I haven't been on here in I several days because our group started a FB group and its easier to keep up there. But ppl are posting there and here and I can't keep up here that well.


----------



## wishfulone

Hello all! It has been pretty quiet in here! I think we have al been pretty busy getting ready for our babies!
My hubby and I went to one of our childbirth classes last weekend and it helped put some of our fears at ease. We have the nursery pretty much ready to go and I have been working on getting a hospital bag ready. We also switched vehicles to something a little more "mommy friendly" than my big ol' pickup was.
I had a fright the last couple of days as I was having a lot of sharp pain and contractions. But the doc says everything is okay and to just take it a little easier.
Hard to think of how far along we all are and how close the big day is getting!! 
Hope everyone is doing very well!


----------



## Bmama

Aw wishfulone I had some of the same pains around that time too! I was told to also take it easy, and doing that helped the contractions stop and my LO is still in there :) Now that I'm close to 37 weeks I am picking up my activity levels again and it feels good to be busy!


----------



## wishfulone

Yes. Glad i am not alone. I am trying to relax more and drinking a LOT of water. It can be scary. I woid like my baby to incubate for at least 3 moreweeks. I am actually 35 weeks as of tomorrow. My ticker is off. Glad youre also doing well


----------



## Bmama

Oh wow you are super close to being full term!! I know what you mean I want my guy to cook as long as he needs, even though I'm super excited to meet him he can take all the time he needs :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Wishfulone, glad to hear you and your baby are doing well! 

I would love to see some nursery pics, if anyone wants to share! I'm going to try to remember to take some as well. Ours is almost ready. We have 2 baby showers this weekend, so I'm hoping to get the rest of the items we need :)


----------



## JJsmom

So glad to hear everyone is doing well! I can't believe you all are so close to having your little ones!!!

AFM, I have to go back to work Monday. :( Coltyn is 6 weeks old as of tomorrow! I went in to work to give them my note and my manager told me while I was in her office that she was giving me a 5% raise! I am so excited! I asked for one in March and was shot down fast! It made me wonder why in the world I was working there anymore. They push and push because I'm their hardest worker left (the other 2 went to different departments) and they want me to train everyone new coming in. So it made me feel real good to get a raise finally! Although I'm probably going to be there for only 3 months...hopefully! Then I'll be able to stay at home when DH goes into basic training. It's going to be so hard to leave Coltyn at a sitters house!! I hate we only get 6 weeks of leave!!


----------



## miriam

JJsmom its a really good news that u have a 5% raise and i know u dont feel good to leave your baby as he is just 6 weeks but its all part of life one will have to move on to get everything sorted and on right place so hope u ll b alrite :)


----------



## AmandaWI

JJsmom, that's a bummer that you only get 6 weeks, but so glad they gave you a raise! I can't believe Coltyn is already 6 weeks! Time goes way too fast :)


----------



## JJsmom

It does go by way too quickly! I'm having an awful time trying to find a sitter for both of the boys though! My sister decided to give me a "you're a horrible mother if you don't do it the way I say it" speech. She told me I had to do this and that for my son. Either find a one on one or not go back to work. But I can't afford NOT to go back to work! But if I pay a one on one, then I am paying them my paycheck or more! I really wish I could start watching children right now and stay at home!


----------



## wishfulone

Everyone else will have their own advice for how to raise your child. But ultimately, you have to do what is best for your family. Nobody else can understand your choices until they are in your shoes. Things are always different from the outside looking in. Follow your heart.


----------



## JJsmom

Thanks Wishfulone! She doesn't understand as she was able to stay at home with her second child and get her first off the bus as they lived with my mom for many years. Her husband worked and made enough money to get them through. I on the other hand live on my own and have for some time. My son has behavioral problems and I have to deal with those and we go through the sitters like crazy because he finds out what annoys them and then will keep doing it to make them kick him out. My husband just started a second job and I am going back to work just to make sure we can pay our bills. If we lived rent free, I'd be able to stay home too. But now my sisters kids are a bit older she started work back up and they just bought a house. She doesn't have to deal with my son on a daily basis and doesn't understand what it's like dealing with the sitters that watch him. Hoping I get to only work for a few months then be able to stay at home full time when my husband has gone off into the military. I have found a sitter to watch them both. She is a stay at home mom with a 10 month old. She wants another baby but knows she shouldn't have one right now so she wants to watch an infant to get her baby fix. She will also be able to pick up my son from school starting Thursday! I'm hoping she works out as she is a very sweet person!


----------



## Bmama

wishfulone said:


> Everyone else will have their own advice for how to raise your child. But ultimately, you have to do what is best for your family. Nobody else can understand your choices until they are in your shoes. Things are always different from the outside looking in. Follow your heart.

JJsmom- I'm sorry your sister is giving you such a hard time. I think Wishfulone has great advice though. Everyone is going to have their own opinions based on what worked for them, or perhaps they want to justify their own choices. But in the end you have to do what's best for your family and follow your intuition :flower:


----------



## wishfulone

This is certainly time to take everything with a grain of salt. you seem to have your hands plenty full. I have stopped telling my family about my birth plan or my daycare desires because nobody can really understand where I am coming from. A lot of people think that their way is the only right way. We each have our own unique situation. I really hope that things work out for you. Selecting a daycare/sitter is VERY difficult. We had to recently sign a contract for a daycare provider and it was hard, and I haven't even met my baby yet!


----------



## AmandaWI

Sorry about your sitter troubles JJsMom, but I'm glad you found someone and really hope it works out. 

AFM, We had our baby showers over the weekend and my work surprised me with one yesterday! It was all so much fun! I can't believe all the gifts we received. We literally got almost everyone we registered for and now only need to buy some more onesies and receiving blankets. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Bmama

Glad you had fun at your baby shower Amanda!!! :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bella!! 

I have a question and it might be stupid and have an obvious answer :) I usually only weigh myself every 2 weeks, but I was a little surprised at my last OB appt. From last Friday to Monday I had gained almost 5 pounds! This morning, my weight was back to what it was on Friday. Does that mean I'm retaining water or something? I don't feel very swollen, but I have noticed it a little in my feet and ankles but nothing bad. Is there anything I can do or should be doing about this?


----------



## Bmama

Sorry I don't really know, as I don't weigh myself, but it sounds like water which is common to retain in pregnancy. I guess just make sure you are drinking enough our blood volume is maxed out in third tri!!


----------



## wishfulone

Your weight can always fluctuate depending on what you have in your system for food, urine, what clothes you may be wearing when you are weighed in, etc. Hopefully it still stabilize. Ask your doctor if you are particularly concerned.


----------



## kaili

Amanda, I am doing okay, im 34+2 give or take some, been having horrendous back pain for the past 2 weeks and really the only thing that fixes it is a full night's rest (which I don't ever get these days, ergo it always hurts)

DH and I have been on the fritz fighting recently too. The back pain is nearly unbearable and so debilitating and he seems to think I'm over-reacting, but he has no idea. Anyway, so ready for lil man to be here so all this will go away :)


----------



## JJsmom

You all are getting so close!!!

Kaili, I hope you and her husband work things out. It's frustrating when men just don't understand!

Coltyn is already 7 weeks old! He smiled for the first time yesterday while he was awake! I was smiling at him and he smiled back! I about lost it! I smiled bigger and laughed and his smile went bigger! 1.5 more weeks until his next checkup!
 



Attached Files:







0803131139 (1).jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## miriam

awww bless him his smile is sooo cute jjsmom :) and he definitely has grown alot.
and yes we all are pretty close and counting days until due date :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Kaili, I know what you mean about DH just not getting it. If only they could spend one day being pregnant and really understand how it feels :) 

JJsmom, Coltyn is just adorable! The first smile must be so amazing!!!!

AFM, I am in the process of getting my hospital bag ready. Went to the store yesterday to get some things for it and started to feel a bit overwhelmed. I think I'm going to find some lists online of what people suggest. It's hard to know what I'll want until I actually go through it and try it out, like for nursing bras or camis. But, I don't want to spend a lot of money and not use it.


----------



## wishfulone

jjsmom, your LO is super adorable! I am sure his smile just melted your heart! Congrats!

I also think packing the bag for the hospital and be frustrating because you dont want to take TOO much or TOO little. It is good to ask around for ideas from moms who recently had babies because they often can suggest things that they wished they had brought with. I am almost done with my bag. I just need to finish loading music on my iPod and grab some dried fruit and done ;-)


----------



## Bmama

Awwww JJsmom Coltyn is SO cute!! I can't believe how big he is already!

Amanda- the website pregnant chicken has a good list of what to pack in a hospital bag for the states. I found a lot of the threads on here weren't applicable because we get so much at the hospital in the US. Here's a quick list of what I've packed (although I'm probably forgetting something and also am an overpacker :blush: )
Me & OH-
Outfit for OH (socks, shorts, shirt)
Leggings/yoga pants 2 shirts sweater
Sports bra
Undies (3 granny panty styles)
Robe
Swim top (for tub labor)
Socks
Slippers
Travel shampoo/conditioner and soap (I had left over at home)
Small blow dryer bc I have bangs
Headband and hair ties
Brush
Electronics-laptop, chargers, computer & iPad
Breast pads
Maxi pads 
Flip flops 
Glasses/contacts
Pillow

Baby:
1 long sleeved pj onsie
1 onsie + leg warmers 
1 Pair of socks
Scratch mittens
2 hats
Swadle blanket
Bigger blanket for car ride
2 newborn diapers and one cloth
Binky
Burp cloths
Bib

I think that's it!! And some of it I won't add until its really time to go. But in all honesty as long as you have what you need the hospital will provide the rest. :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Thanks Bella! Your list is very helpful! :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I'm so glad it's Friday!! I have a long list to accomplish this weekend and am hoping my energy is there to get it all done, LOL!

Have any of you been checked to see if you're dilating yet? My first check is on Monday. I've heard conflicting things, some people say it's really painful. But, I'm wondering if it just hurts while they're checking or for a while after??


----------



## wishfulone

Hey there!! The fatigue is back in full force. Only now it is worse than in the beginning of my pregnancy because it is accompanied by lots of swelling and body aches. Getting close to the end.

I have had to have internal exams at my last two appt. One for strep B test and the last apt I had an internal to check cervical progression. I did opt to NOT have the doc tell ME how dilated I may or may not be. He wanted to check for his records and his sake ( I live an hour from my hospital), but I do not want to know. I feel like it is a mind game. If your at 0, you could easily open up quickly,. If you are 2, you get too excited, but could sit at a 2 for weeks! And you could open a little and close back and forth for a while at this point too. I didn't want to worry bout it. He said things are moving forward, and that is good enough info for me!

It is uncomfortable, but only takes a few seconds. I hate all the extra goop afterwards tho!
How is everything else carrying on.


----------



## Bmama

AmandaWI said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? I'm so glad it's Friday!! I have a long list to accomplish this weekend and am hoping my energy is there to get it all done, LOL!
> 
> Have any of you been checked to see if you're dilating yet? My first check is on Monday. I've heard conflicting things, some people say it's really painful. But, I'm wondering if it just hurts while they're checking or for a while after??

I've been checked a few times- the first when I had my labor scare at 32 weeks, and that was SO uncomfortable because I wasn't anywhere near labor, and it felt like she had her whole arm up my whooha. The last appointment wasn't bad at all, uncomfortable but kind of like a pelvic exam. Didn't hurt at all afterwards thou!!

I'm feeling uncomfortably pregnant these days, and it also feels like labor is never going to come for me. Other than that though, I can't complain too much because I have loads of energy during the day which has been helping me sleep through the night more than before. My appetite has decreased, and my weight gained leveled off (even though it's more than I wanted to gain), so I'm feeling confident that I can whip myself back into shape soon after baby b is born ;)


----------



## wishfulone

Bmama, I am so jealous of your energy. I seem to have none left these days. It takes everything I have in me to make it through the work day. 

This week I spoiled myself and had a cleaning company come and deep clean our house - light fixtures, ceiling fans, oven, they pulled out all the furniture and cleaned behind it. Things I usually do a couple of times a year but decided this time that someone else could do it~ That was a treat! My house is sparkling! 
You ladies treating yourselves these days also? We ought to be!


----------



## Bmama

Wishfulone- I definitely didn't have energy like this in the beginning of third tri! I think it helps that I get to sleep in though, and don't have to work until early afternoon. I am not a morning person as is, but when I'm not pregnant I can tough through it, being pregnant if I am up early I definitely feel it!

I've totally treated myself to a few hair appointments and Mani/pedis. I wanted a prenatal massage but haven't booked one yet. So I just make my OH do them nightly ;) I would love a cleaning person but our place isn't all that big so I just do it myself, and at this point I am hoping it helps move things in the right (aka labor) direction!


----------



## wishfulone

I have been enjoying one pedi per month, and I usually only get a couple a year. The spa massage feels AMAZING. 

Glad you are treating yourself!


----------



## Bmama

You too! Just noticed you're full term! Not much longer for you hun :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Yay! for being full term, Wishfulone! Great idea on the cleaning service. I know I always feel so much better when my house is clean :)

I got a prenatal massage a few months ago and it felt amazing! My sister got me a gift certificate for my shower, but I think I'm going to save it for after baby comes :)


----------



## wishfulone

yes! congrats back. AmandaWI you are pretty much right there also! 
My hubs got me a prenatal full body massage in May for our anniversary. That was great. I also spent a full day at a spa with some girlfriends at the end of June. Have to treat ourselves now while we can.

I am starting to notice that I am putting on more weight in my thighs. They had grown just a little up until now. In the past couple of weeks, however, they are really start to get larger. I have put on 27 pounds so far, and that's right where I need to be. But hard to get used to the larger body parts.


----------



## AmandaWI

I know what you mean Wishfulone. I feel like my thighs are bigger, as well. I'm also starting to get some swelling in my ankles. It's mostly just at night, but it makes me feel even bigger!! 

I had an OB appt yesterday and baby is now measuring 33 weeks, which is great! 2 weeks ago it was 30 wks. I had my first cervical check, too. I'm 2cm dilated and 75% effaced and baby is in a -1 position. I wasn't surprised it's already at a -1 because this baby has been so low the entire pregnancy and the last month sometimes it feels like it's already trying to push out, LOL! I'm hoping baby stays in at least a few more weeks :) Especially for work reasons, I'm actually hoping I go late, but baby will show up whenever he/she is ready. I definitely need to finish packing my hospital bag, just in case!


----------



## miriam

hi ladies u all r doing soo well :)
bmama u r really close to the big day looking forward to hear from u soon n hopefully we'll get to see pic of your little one too :)
yayyy Wishfulone n Amanda u r full term now and getting closer :)
i have started packing my hospital bag but i still need couple of things for me n for baby too...


----------



## wishfulone

Cannot believe how far we have all come! 
I had an apt today and opted to NOT be told if I am dilating, since it doesn't really mean much to me. but Baby is right down where it needs to be and we are progressing! Interesting to think that even if I go over, the baby will be here in a few short weeks!


----------



## AmandaWI

We finally finished packing our hospital bag last night minus a few things that we'll have to grab last minute. So, I now feel a lot more ready. Still hoping baby wait a few more weeks, but it's a nice feeling that everything important is in place. Has anyone been feeling any contractions yet? So far, I've had some braxton hicks contractions, but I hardly feel them. I've also had some minor feelings of period cramps, kind of like my period is just starting.


----------



## JJsmom

Wow ladies!! You are all so close! So exciting!! I can't believe how quickly time has gone by!! Not too much longer and you will be holding your little bundles in your arms!!

Coltyn had his doc appt last Wednesday. He is now 11 lbs 11 oz!! 22 inches long. Doc said to start adding rice cereal to his breast milk at a ratio of 1 tbsp to 4 oz milk at 3 months. It seems so early to start him on that! He wants me to use a spoon....it's going to be a mess! Here is a funny pic of the boys.
 



Attached Files:







baby 006.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## miriam

Amanda its good that u r ready to meet your little one :) i almost packed my hospital bag too hopefully i ll b ready by the end of this week. i had period like cramp last two nights n it was really strong n made me awake i seriously thought that my labor is going to start but it went away after 15 mints... so things are progressing here :)
JJsmom ur boy has really grown up n looking so active n cute... yeah i think it is early to start rice cereal at this stage but doc knows better...


----------



## AmandaWI

Love the pic, JJsmom! So cute!

Miriam, glad you are almost all ready, too. You're practically full term, Yay!!!

Feeling antsy for my Dr appt in a few hours. Since I'm hoping baby waits a few more weeks, I'm hoping I haven't progressed any further from last week.


----------



## JJsmom

How is everyone doing? Came in hoping to see baby news!! :)


----------



## miriam

just counting the days JJsmom :) cant really wait to see my baby now :)
hows everyone else doing??? 
Amanda how r u feeling?? any BH or contractions yet??? i do get period like cramps often but they are not so painful yet.


----------



## AmandaWI

HI Miriam, that's all I have too, just some very mild period cramps on and off. 

Last week at my OB appt, I was still progressing. I was 2-3cm and 90% effaced. We'll see what it is today :)


----------



## AmandaWI

Had another OB appt last night. I'm now 3-4cm dilated and still 90% effaced. Had some very light bleeding last night, but I'm not sure if it was due to the cervical check or if it would be considered bloody show??? Any thoughts? It was mixed in with a bunch of discharge which I'm now thinking might be part of my mucus plug. I've been having this mucus discharge for the past few weeks. Sorry if TMI :) I still don't feel any real contractions so I'm not sure what to think.


----------



## kaili

No baby news from me. Only that he has turned breech this week and I am scheduled for a section at 7am on the 9th. Really was hoping to at least TRY naturally but oh well at least he is healthy


----------



## JJsmom

Amanda, it may be you losing your plug.

Kaili, sorry to hear your baby is breech! Maybe he will turn back around before your section and surprise you!


----------



## miriam

yeah Amanda it could b your mucus plug. it is not for for u to hold your little one wish u all the best dear :)
Kaili sorry to know that your baby has turned breech wish u all the best for your c-section :)


----------



## AmandaWI

I think you ladies are right. Is there a difference between bloody show and mucus plug? 

Kaili, sorry to hear baby is breech. But, a healthy baby is what's most important :)


----------



## JJsmom

Amanda, after having 2 children, I still have no idea what it's like to lose my plug as I was induced with both boys. But I just googled it and others are saying Yes, the mucus plug loss and bloody show is the same thing. :) Good luck!!


----------



## miriam

i had my MW appointment 2day and baby is 3/5 engaged and i am also getting mucusy discharge when ever i visit toilet and today also having really lower back pain. i think things are progressing there which is good :)


----------



## AmandaWI

That's great news Miriam! Still not feeling anything for me :) It's just so weird that I can be dilated 3-4cm and not feel it, LOL!


----------



## chimmi

Omg just found you all I remember from decembet last year you all seem to have had babies or about to pop! Amazing :) 
Feel sad now though.. :(


----------



## wishfulone

AmandaWI, sounds like you are progressing well! Does sound like part of your plug. although, even if it is not, no stressing as some women never notice losing their plugs before labor.

I was going to have a sweep done 2 days ago, but I am still not dilated at ALL so we have to wait on trying anything like that. I am officially due tomorrow, but I just do not feel like I am progressing. Cervix is still relatively high, it is closed, and rather thick yet. But the baby is engaged, head down so that is reassuring. 
I know things can change rather quickly so I am hanging onto that thought right now. Next doc appointment is Tues, Sept 2. How crazy to think it could happen at any time now.
I am jittery about labor but so excited to meet my little one, as well as the fact that I am totally over being pregnant. The fun part is gone and now I am just not comfy and am swollen and achey at all times.

good luck all!! Looking forward to more baby pics from you ladies soon!


----------



## AmandaWI

Wishfulone, Happy due date! Sorry to hear your are not very comfortable atm. I'm really hoping things start to happen for you. You're right, things can change very quickly, so you never know :)


----------



## miriam

don't worry Amanda if u r not feeling it hopefully we will have our babies soon coz we r almost there n it can happen any time now.
happy due date wishfulone the time is not far when you can hold your baby in your arms.. wish u all the best :)


----------



## JJsmom

Woohoo!! Happy Due date wishfulone!!! not much longer and your LO will be in your arms taking you all in!! 

Sounds like you have some good progression miriam!

Amanda, you could drop that baby at any point being 3-4cm!!! Those were always the longest times for me in labor, to get up to 3/4cm.


----------



## miriam

any update ladies??? 
hows u feeling Amanda???
hope your baby is here wishfulone :)


----------



## wishfulone

how is everyone feeling? No baby yet for me! She is just too comfy in there! I had a checkup today and the baby has come down a little further and I have some thinning but no dilation. My doctor is starting to discuss induction options for the end of next week :-( which I really do not want. I was hoping for a more natural labor. Also, I HATE needles, so the fewer, the better. In the meantime, I am trying to keep busy around the house. I am trying to keep in mind that things can change quickly.

You ladies are all almost to the end! This is so exciting! Before you know it, everyone will be holding their LOs!


----------



## AmandaWI

Hi ladies! I am so excited to announce my little boy has arrived! He was born sept 3rd and we named him Sawyer. He was 6 lbs 11 oz 21 in and absolutely perfect! Labor went super fast! My water started leaking at 9am but no contractions until after noon. We arrived at the hospital at 1:50 and he was born at 2:06!!! It was a little close and I feared we weren't going to make it to the hospital, but it all ended well :) 

Hope all you ladies are doing well and your babies arrive soon!


----------



## Loubyroo

Congratulations Amanda!!

Welcome little Sawyer


----------



## miriam

A huge congrats to Amanda and welcome baby sawyer.
seems u had a great labor amanda and hope u r doing good too.. waiting for your birth story and baby's pic :)


----------



## wishfulone

Congrats on the birth of little Sawyer!! I bet he is the most beautiful thing that you have ever seen. 
I am so glad to hear that you had a good delivery!


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats Amanda and welcome Sawyer!!! So glad you had a quick delivery and made it to the hospital!!


----------



## wishfulone

Just an update on this stubborn little baby. . . I have had a few signs of early labor with steady, but nonpainful contractions throughout the night and into today. They are not progressing and I am still not even 1 cm dilated.
I have a doc apt in the morning and am scheduled to start induction tomorrow evening. Needless to say, I am terrified of having and induction but the time has come that the risk of leaving LO in the womb are just too high. The plan is to start with the vaginal gel in the p.m. and begin Pitocin the next morning. I am excited to meet my little one, but nervous for the next couple of days.

I hope all of you ladies are doing well yet and that things continue to progress for you!


----------



## miriam

hope your boy ll b here soon wishfulone :) FX for u.


----------



## miriam

and an update that my yellow bump turned blue on sunday 8th sep after a long induced labor coz my water broke at 7th sep 12:00 midnight. i'll post my birth story soon. 
right now loving my son too bits n really enjoying to being a mum :)


----------



## wishfulone

Thank you Miriam. I will try to update later on. congrats as tmr is your due date! hope your LO arrives soon!


----------



## Bmama

Congrats to all the ladies who had their little ones! It has been so hard for me to type out updates now that my little man is here but I have been reading along and keeping up with everyone :) Love all the new avatars and wishfulone hope you got to meet your LO!!


----------



## wishfulone

Just to announce quickly, I gave birth to my beautiful baby girl Thursday, Sept 12th at 611pm after a 20 hour labour. It was a very peaceful labor despite the pain. I credit that to my wonderful husband and our doula. We are very busy working on getting adjusted to our new life, but I will try to follow along as frequently as possible~


----------



## Loubyroo

Congratulations, wishfulone! Does your little princess have a name yet?


----------



## miriam

Congrats wishfulone... enjoy your little one :)


----------

